# PF Camping Weekend



## Guest

Well as its moved on I thought I'd re-advertise the event. I have found a central location and emailled them.

So now I really need names:


*BM* booked
*Hawksport* booked
*Jamie* booked
*niki *booked
*marley boy*bonked
*Lil-Muppe*t Sharing with BM
*Nicky10* booked
*Eroswoof*_ - booked_
*Golden Shadow* booked
*Metame* sharing with Golden Shadow
*Babycham2002*booked
*cassia*
*devil dogz* 
*jaspers bloke*

If you are genuinely interested and able to get to Billing Aquadrome - Northampton Friday 16th - Sunday 18th September.

dogs are allowed 
we can have the non-electric pitch for tents which is cheaper.

The £15 per pitch deposit has to be paid today and the balance 28 days before we go or the full £30 can be paid NOW.
The booking reference number is 74019 it's under the name of Sims

Telephone number is 01524 781453

*CAMP CHAMP OLYMPICS*

TEAM BLUE
Nicky10
devil dogz

TEAM RED

Babycham
Marleyboy
cassia
jamie


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Me anytime


I like that you are easy


----------



## Jamie

I'm also easy...

So yeah, me....anytime! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bexy1989

sept is probs better for me  more likely to get it off work as im on holiday end of july/start of august


----------



## Gratch

After the end of August is fine for me cause of the wedding, can still use it as a small honeymoon!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> sept is probs better for me  more likely to get it off work as im on holiday end of july/start of august


probs same here, I work in a small team and so holidays are usually taken when kids are off. end of Aug beginning of Sept gives me time to get stuff in order. 

do we all agree?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> probs same here, I work in a small team and so holidays are usually taken when kids are off. end of Aug beginning of Sept gives me time to get stuff in order.
> 
> do we all agree?


sounds like a good time to me


----------



## Gratch

After the 27th of Aug would be great as I'm getting married the 26th


----------



## Gratch

Pfft we've already been together 6 years, the only way you'll be kept awake is with his snoring!


----------



## sarybeagle

Lmao!! 

Umm sept is prob ok although depends entirely on if ds comes etc. August will be a no as work wont let me take it off as prime holiday time.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Can't do July as i'll be Camping with other friends but after that could work it providing I could get a lift or something and idea on prices and such.


----------



## Guest

Friday 2nd - Sunday 4th Sept
Friday 9th - Sunday 11th Sept

Keep your fingers crossed that I get my driving licence before Sept


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Friday 2nd - Sunday 4th Sept
> Friday 9th - Sunday 11th Sept
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I get my driving licence before Sept


i shall check with work but either of those sounds cool to me


----------



## SpringerHusky

Buster's Mummy said:


> Friday 2nd - Sunday 4th Sept
> Friday 9th - Sunday 11th Sept
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I get my driving licence before Sept


September sounds great gives me time to save up


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> It's only fair that I warn you all I have a habit of sleep walking and I sleep naked.


:nono: im padlocking your tent up :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's only fair that I warn you all I have a habit of sleep walking and I sleep naked.


Your choice  but it's only fair that I warn you that Buster loves sausages


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Your choice  but it's only fair that I warn you that Buster loves sausages


he takes after his mummy


----------



## sarybeagle

:blink:  anyone else feel like this will be like carry on camping.....


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> :blink:  anyone else feel like this will be like carry on camping.....


Look I did well to get to page 3!!


----------



## bexy1989

im more impressed theres no typos yet :lol:


----------



## Gratch

I'll have to figure out how to get there as neither me nor OH drive


----------



## sarybeagle

Gratch said:


> I'll have to figure out how to get there as neither me nor OH drive


I've got to try learn before then or it will be a long train journey :blink:


----------



## dexter

shite wheres sherwood forest?? anywhere over the dartford tunnel and i'm lost


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> im more impressed theres no typos yet :lol:


Get a feeling I'm never gonna live that down :glare:


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> I've got to try learn before then or it will be a long train journey :blink:


get somewhere along the route and we can pick you up. Does hubby drive?


----------



## bexy1989

im saying sherwood forest is better i still need to figure out how to get there cause i dont drive :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> im saying sherwood forest is better i still need to figure out how to get there cause i dont drive :lol:


are you far from there? train/bus and someone collect you from a station?


----------



## bexy1989

dont think there is a train to there, i'll ask the boyfriend to drop me off and pick me up


----------



## lil muppet

Im in if I can get a lift! which could be a problem! im easy too  i ment dates wise

just would need to know how much it would cost


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> Im in if I can get a lift! which could be a problem! im easy too  i ment dates wise
> 
> just would need to know how much it would cost


what part of the country are you?

Prices are on the link in the OP xx


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> what part of the country are you?
> 
> Prices are on the link in the OP xx


is it £46 per tent for the weekend?


----------



## lil muppet

i hope its prices per pitch!! 

im in boring bedford... about as exciting as it sounds!


----------



## Guest

*Hawthorne Non-Electric Camp Field*

Weekdays £15 per night
Weekends £35 per weekend
Bank Hols £65 per weekend

Our field is cheaper


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> *Hawthorne Non-Electric Camp Field*
> 
> Weekdays £15 per night
> Weekends £35 per weekend
> Bank Hols £65 per weekend
> 
> Our field is cheaper


:lol: thats me looking at the wrong one :lol:


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i hope its prices per pitch!!
> 
> im in boring bedford... about as exciting as it sounds!


*From:* Bedford,Bedfordshire

*To:* Sherwood,Nottinghamshire

*Distance:* 98.5 miles

*Time:* 1 hr 48 min



Is anyone actually local to Nottinghamshire to offer a shuttle


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> *From:* Bedford,Bedfordshire
> 
> *To:* Sherwood,Nottinghamshire
> 
> *Distance:* 98.5 miles
> 
> *Time:* 1 hr 48 min
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone actually local to Nottinghamshire to offer a shuttle


im in west bridgford which is just outside nottingham but dont think my boyfriend would be overly happy about shuttling people all day :lol:


----------



## Gratch

lol my route:

Peterhead AB42 1DR, UK to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Google Maps


----------



## golfchick

i'd like to come but im pretty unknown on here so may feel out of our depth and also what sort of thing are we going to be doing? people doing there own thing daytime etc or walks together? 

(only reason i ask is neither me nor my OH drink so is it a dog event or a social event)


----------



## bexy1989

golfchick said:


> i'd like to come but im pretty unknown on here so may feel out of our depth and also what sort of thing are we going to be doing? people doing there own thing daytime etc or walks together?
> 
> (only reason i ask is neither me nor my OH drink so is it a dog event or a social event)


not sure what'll be going off but i dont drink  so your not on your own  i am reallllly shy at things like this though :lol:


----------



## Gratch

Oh think I can get a megabus to Sheffield and then figure the rest out later


----------



## Gratch

golfchick said:


> i'd like to come but im pretty unknown on here so may feel out of our depth and also what sort of thing are we going to be doing? people doing there own thing daytime etc or walks together?
> 
> (only reason i ask is neither me nor my OH drink so is it a dog event or a social event)


I'll be the same, don't worry


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Oh think I can get a megabus to Sheffield and then figure the rest out later


get a train from sheff to nottingham 

thennn theres a bus to sherwood forest 

Sherwood Arrow bus - Nottinghamshire County Council


----------



## Guest

golfchick said:


> i'd like to come but im pretty unknown on here so may feel out of our depth and also what sort of thing are we going to be doing? people doing there own thing daytime etc or walks together?
> 
> (only reason i ask is neither me nor my OH drink so is it a dog event or a social event)


Bit of both 

I dont drink much really 

Hoping to do a fundraiser. Not all of us have dogs but those who do are welcome to sort walks. I was hoping to spend Saturday in the play park


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Bit of both
> 
> I dont drink much really
> 
> Hoping to do a fundraiser. Not all of us have dogs but those who do are welcome to sort walks. I was hoping to spend Saturday in the play park


 play park   :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

bexy1989 said:


> not sure what'll be going off but i dont drink  so your not on your own  i am reallllly shy at things like this though :lol:


dont worry belive it or not im quite shy too


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> dont worry belive it or not im quite shy too


glad im not the only one :lol: i'll be stood there like ummm


----------



## lil muppet

bexy1989 said:


> glad im not the only one :lol: i'll be stood there like ummm


lol yeah thats me! except i would actually be saying 'ummmmmm??' im quite a loud person once i come out of myself a little bit


----------



## lil muppet

how many tents could you put on one pitch! and wht would we do for food?


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> how many tents could you put on one pitch! and wht would we do for food?


No idea am waiting for someone with brains and ideas to show up


----------



## lil muppet

what you mean? ::


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> what you mean? ::


I've found the venue, round you lot up, bought a new tent...but slightly lacking idea on what to do when we get there 

Waiting for some inspiration


----------



## bexy1989

brains and ideas ... on this forum :lol: 


how about pub meals


----------



## lil muppet

lol! right i get you now! hummmm bbq's and drink!


----------



## Fleur

lil_muppet said:


> how many tents could you put on one pitch! and wht would we do for food?


Most campsites are 1 tent per pitch - due to modern fire regulations.
The price of the pitch includes tent, 4 people and 1 car.
Dogs are £1.50 per night. Extra people are £3 per night. Extra Cars are £2.50 per night.

So you could put up a bog 8 man tent and pay the weekend rate plus an extra £12 per night for the extra guests


----------



## shells

im so gutted i wish i could come but its to far away for me


----------



## Gratch

shells said:


> im so gutted i wish i could come but its to far away for me


look back at my route


----------



## shells

Gratch said:


> look back at my route


lol thats futher than i would have to go im in swansea but dont drive so wd have to bus or train it with 3 kids n a dog lol


----------



## lil muppet

i cant afford that much!


----------



## Fleur

lil_muppet said:


> i cant afford that much!


You all need to get together and share tents so split the costs between you


----------



## Gratch

I think the tent I'm borrowing is 6 - 8 people, will find out tomorrow. Willing to share with people  Provide own sleeping bags though


----------



## sue&harvey

I'm game  Can mabey help some with transport too, if you on route from Plymouth


----------



## SpringerHusky

Charges for dogs? 

I think i'll stick with taunton for £5 a night with no extra cost for dogs, cars etc  :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

Ok it looks like i can afford it now! would be even better if i can get a huge tent! just a shame i have no money as there is one near me on ebay going in 10m for £80 and its a 12 birth!!!


----------



## Fleur

lil_muppet said:


> Ok it looks like i can afford it now! would be even better if i can get a huge tent! just a shame i have no money as there is one near me on ebay going in 10m for £80 and its a 12 birth!!!


Which campsite is this? £5 per tent sounds cheap I want to go there - the cheapest around here is about £12 for up to 4 people.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Fleur said:


> Which campsite is this? £5 per tent sounds cheap I want to go there - the cheapest around here is about £12 for up to 4 people.


i'll be damned if I can remember the name, i'll find out later. I went last year with a bunch of friends


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Charges for dogs?
> 
> I think i'll stick with taunton for £5 a night with no extra cost for dogs, cars etc  :lol:


Taunton isn't central though 

it's a bit unfair to do a national event and insist that everyone has to travel some are coming from Scotland


----------



## lil muppet

noo its still £35 per pitch but if there is quite a few of us then it makes it well cheap!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Buster's Mummy said:


> Taunton isn't central though
> 
> it's a bit unfair to do a national event and insist that everyone has to travel some are coming from Scotland


I don't even know where this place you picked Is  but of course I agree 

Ashe Farm Caravan & Camping Site in Taunton Somerset
This is the place I go camping in july


----------



## Fleur

lil_muppet said:


> noo its still £35 per pitch but if there is quite a few of us then it makes it well cheap!


4 to a tent makes it £8.75 each :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet

im well excited now! weather better be good! now just got to get a lift and a tent share!


----------



## bexy1989

i dont mind pickng up a cheap tent from decathlon  can get a resonably big one


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> im well excited now! weather better be good! now just got to get a lift and a tent share!


I have a massive three room 9 man tent but the tent elastic has come out so someone can have fun erecting (tee hee hee) that one!!

Me and sue will share with Harvey, Bracken and Buster (millies staying home with daddy)



   GIRLS ROAD TRIP WITH SUE   ​


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> I don't even know where this place you picked Is  but of course I agree
> 
> Ashe Farm Caravan & Camping Site in Taunton Somerset
> This is the place I go camping in july


So for a weekend for 4 people in a tent that



= £5 x 4 = 20
20 x 2 = 40

so therefore it costs more  
thats false economy ;-)
option's there for a lift
​
SHOTGUN FRONT SEAT


----------



## lil muppet

can i rent a birth?


----------



## JJAK

OH MY GOD SOMEWHERE I CAN FINALLY GET TO! 

Im in....providing 1) i can afford to buy a tent! 
2) its not that chilly 
and 3) its not in the first week of august....thats when the robin hood festival is on, itll be packed, you wont be able to camp anywhere for shizz & i know all the jousters & entertainers so wed be harrassed by them in the evenings when their all drunk & running round the forest pretending to be ninjas!


----------



## lil muppet

JJAK said:


> OH MY GOD SOMEWHERE I CAN FINALLY GET TO!
> 
> Im in....providing 1) i can afford to buy a tent!
> 2) its not that chilly
> and 3) its not in the first week of august....thats when the robin hood festival is on, itll be packed, you wont be able to camp anywhere for shizz & i know all the jousters & entertainers so wed be harrassed by them in the evenings when their all drunk & running round the forest pretending to be ninjas!


ooo sounds fun!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Buster's Mummy said:


> So for a weekend for 4 people in a tent that
> 
> 
> 
> = £5 x 4 = 20
> 20 x 2 = 40
> 
> so therefore it costs more
> thats false economy ;-)
> option's there for a lift
> ​
> SHOTGUN FRONT SEAT


All I know is it's cheaper for me 

Fine, i'll sit in back smotherd by doggies  not that it's 100% yet i'm going or not


----------



## Guest

JJAK said:


> OH MY GOD SOMEWHERE I CAN FINALLY GET TO!
> 
> Im in....providing 1) i can afford to buy a tent!
> 2) its not that chilly
> and 3) its not in the first week of august....thats when the robin hood festival is on, itll be packed, you wont be able to camp anywhere for shizz & i know all the jousters & entertainers so wed be harrassed by them in the evenings when their all drunk & running round the forest pretending to be ninjas!


Got a selection of tents 

I am a tent geek - camp in them once then give up! 

have 3 in total will cater for 24 people between them.


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Got a selection of tents
> 
> I am a tent geek - camp in them once then give up!
> 
> have 3 in total will cater for 24 people between them.


i'll not buy one then :lol:


----------



## JJAK

Im all up for sharing...thats not a problem...providing people dont mind sharing with me?!?!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> i'll not buy one then :lol:












LMAO


----------



## metaldog

I'd like to come...but I haven't got a tent yet.

Anytime ok for me except first week of July.


----------



## JJAK

can i ask would this be at a weekend?


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> LMAO


Hey, wish you'd have let me clean my car before posting it on here!


----------



## lil muppet

Ok Jamie is going to give me a lift  so I am coming wether you like it or not!!


----------



## Guest

metaldog said:


> I'd like to come...but I haven't got a tent yet.
> 
> Anytime ok for me except first week of July.


we have plenty of space


----------



## bexy1989

eeee im so excited  BM convince Em to come!


----------



## Guest

JJAK said:


> can i ask would this be at a weekend?


will be weekend Friday - Sunday


----------



## JJAK

Buster's Mummy said:


> will be weekend Friday - Sunday


That i should be able to do....if not, then ill pop over for the day that im free on (im still in my 3 months trial at new work so cant book any time off!)

Whatever happens...you will see my face and meet me! (sadly for some :tongue_smilie: )


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> That i should be able to do....if not, then ill pop over for the day that im free on (im still in my 3 months trial at new work so cant book any time off!)
> 
> Whatever happens...you will see my face and meet me! (sadly for some :tongue_smilie: )


Hawkspot might try and get you doing some poledancing


----------



## bullet

I'll try if you'll have me :blink:


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> Hawkspot might try and get you doing some poledancing


Cant, got broken ribs!  
Although...they wanna hurry up and heal, im off to 'go ape' in the next few weeks and i wanna play lol!


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I'll try if you'll have me :blink:


Of Course!

Location = Loony Land

I didn't realise you lived in Plymouth


----------



## Guest

JJAK said:


> That i should be able to do....if not, then ill pop over for the day that im free on (im still in my 3 months trial at new work so cant book any time off!)
> 
> Whatever happens...you will see my face and meet me! (sadly for some :tongue_smilie: )


Looks like it will be September so 5 months away  you'll be fine!


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> Of Course!
> 
> Location = Loony Land
> 
> I didn't realise you lived in Plymouth


Oi! i aint that common


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> Cant, got broken ribs!
> Although...they wanna hurry up and heal, im off to 'go ape' in the next few weeks and i wanna play lol!




not good 

haha! ive never been to go ae but i've heard its amazing


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> not good
> 
> haha! ive never been to go ae but i've heard its amazing


Maybe us lot should all go one time, thats in sherwood forest & makes a great day out


----------



## Nicky10

I'll come and I don't work on weekends so I should be good for any time. Just have to work out the nearest airport/ferry to get there and I won't be able to bring Buster


----------



## bexy1989

Nicky10 said:


> I'll come and I don't work on weekends so I should be good for any time. Just have to work out the nearest airport/ferry to get there and I won't be able to bring Buster


fly to east midlands  thats the closest one i think


----------



## Nicky10

I'll have to check flights might have to fly out of Dublin


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> Maybe us lot should all go one time, thats in sherwood forest & makes a great day out


yeaaa


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> poledancing


Don't make me have to do a risk assessment on you lot 

It's alright I used to teach Firemen I am used to poles!!

and I am a qualified First Aider - nurse outfit is on order!!


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> fly to east midlands  thats the closest one i think


Isnt east midlands officially called something to do with robin hood now?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't make me have to do a risk assessment on you lot
> 
> It's alright I used to teach Firemen I am used to poles!!
> 
> and I am a qualified First Aider - nurse outfit is on order!!


:lol: im good as gold 

OH has offered to stay in a hotel in case i get 'in a bad situation'  :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I'll be good I promise :aureola:


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> Isnt east midlands officially called something to do with robin hood now?


:blink: im not sure :lol: all i know is my step dad works there :lol:


----------



## JJAK

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't make me have to do a risk assessment on you lot
> 
> It's alright I used to teach Firemen I am used to poles!!
> 
> and I am a qualified First Aider - nurse outfit is on order!!


Nothing wrong with pole dancing  
Iv lost just under a stone in 5 weeks...pretty good going i believe!

But, if i ever break something/kill myself again...ill come running and crying to you pahahaha


----------



## Nicky10

Oh dear I'm just going to get confused now lol. Right so East Midlands or Robin Hood airport


----------



## JJAK

Nicky10 said:


> Oh dear I'm just going to get confused now lol. Right so East Midlands or Robin Hood airport


East midlands


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Oh dear I'm just going to get confused now lol. Right so East Midlands or Robin Hood airport


Robin Hood as I bet the baggage handlers are really merry men and it sounds all quaint and lovely 

Ignore me I actually have no idea


----------



## Nicky10

East Midlands right off to look for flights


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Robin Hood as I bet the baggage handlers are really merry men and it sounds all quaint and lovely
> 
> Ignore me I actually have no idea


:lol: good job my step dad dont work in baggage handlers then :lol: hes not merry or lovely :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I have this really bad image of the merry men from Shrek as the baggage handlers lol.


----------



## bexy1989

Nicky10 said:


> I have this really bad image of the merry men from Shrek as the baggage handlers lol.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

None of you know what you've let yourselves in for 

I am bonkers - good luck, your all gonna need it!!

(Poor Sue has to share a tent with me  )


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


sometimes just one :lol: doesn't cut it


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> None of you know what you've let yourselves in for
> 
> I am bonkers - good luck, your all gonna need it!!
> 
> (Poor Sue has to share a tent with me  )


maybe she wont notice if we all sneak off in the night and move to a different campsite :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Lol I'm sure I can cope. Can I get on on those escape plans?


----------



## Guest

*NEWSFLASH​*
Entertainment idea!!!

PETFORUMS HAS GOT TALENT

Bexy could be a comedian  (not!!)​


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've got some bad news :cryin:

Fiance says No, unless I can get a laptop with internet access apparently the one is july should be enough for me and it's torture on him not being able to speak for the weekend 

I got told to choose either my July one or this one and since I agreed to july one back in march, first come first serve.

Ah well, I probably don't have the money for it anyway.


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> *NEWSFLASH​*
> Entertainment idea!!!
> 
> PETFORUMS HAS GOT TALENT
> 
> Bexy could be a comedian  (not!!)


:lol: i realyl couldn't :lol:

i didn't get the whole v neck jumper joke when the national is one  i think em is rubbing off on me :lol:


----------



## Guest

LOL well I've lost track of who is coming and whos not 

Bedtime me thinks


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I don't drink either and I'm the quiet type.


Thats a shame I'm like the Duracell bunny after a glass of wine


----------



## Sacrechat

Buster's Mummy said:


> Thats a shame I'm like the Duracell bunny after a glass of wine


I dread to think what bunny type stuff you get up to!


----------



## sue&harvey

bexy1989 said:


> maybe she wont notice if we all sneak off in the night and move to a different campsite :lol:


Thats just mean  Just leave any beers behind 


Buster's Mummy said:


> Thats a shame I'm like the Duracell bunny after a glass of wine


Ohhh and you say you and I are sharing a tent!  :lol:


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Thats just mean  Just leave any beers behind
> 
> Ohhh and you say you and I are sharing a tent!  :lol:


Poor dogs!!


----------



## Guest

We'll come  xxxx


----------



## Gratch

hawksport said:


> I'm the quiet type.


With how cheeky you are on here, big doubt it


----------



## Guest

PMSl - sorry to be a fool in my second post but it's my genes  :lol:

Where is it? Where is Sherwood forest? Do I live near Sherwood forest? and when is it? And actually, just for good measure - what is it?

:lol: sorry 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yay can't wait to meet you and bumble


----------



## Gratch

Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Find Sherwood Forest Holiday Park

enter your postcode and it'll show you your route


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> With how cheeky you are on here, big doubt it


Not the only one who saw the glaring error in that statement then


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> PMSl - sorry to be a fool in my second post but it's my genes  :lol:
> 
> Where is it? Where is Sherwood forest? Do I live near Sherwood forest? and when is it? And actually, just for good measure - what is it?
> 
> :lol: sorry
> 
> xxxx


Lol started to respond then had a stressy with my phone  was off to bed over 2 hours ago and here i am at 2.30am on a school night lmao :lol:

its hard to concentrate when hubbys snoring louder than a ships fog horn!

Its just for fun, to meet the crazy people we talk to everyday  date not been set yet! Emailed this afternoon will try calling in morning for definite dates but looking like could be September xx


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Lol started to respond then had a stressy with my phone  was off to bed over 2 hours ago and here i am at 2.30am on a school night lmao :lol:
> 
> its hard to concentrate when hubbys snoring louder than a ships fog horn!
> 
> Its just for fun, to meet the crazy people we talk to everyday  date not been set yet! Emailed this afternoon will try calling in morning for definite dates but looking like could be September xx


I see *nods warily* Please feel free just to copy and paste your reply when I inevitably ask another million times  :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Find Sherwood Forest Holiday Park
> 
> enter your postcode and it'll show you your route


PMSL sorry to double post but I LOVE the reassuring '  ' at the end :lol:

'it's allllll okay emma *pats head* :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## sophoscar

I could do sherwood forest but i have no poles to my tent or anything else at that matter 

Though i do have a car


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Really I am, ask any of those that have met me.
> I was born with a rare condition and my tongue is so long that in nursery school all the girls used to laugh when I spoke. So if you do notice it try not to stare and don't mention it or I will be embarrased


*must not lower the tone*

Really sorry to hear that hun kids can be unkind hopefully adults are more grown up... Size doesn't matter.....


----------



## Guest

Guys in work tried calling a few times with no joy will check emails and keep tying! 

Am at agility and obedience (with the beagles not me!!) :lol: tonight but will try and get on it tonight.

Meanwhile pm me if you are coming to save me looking through - and please someone pray today goes quick its only 9.50am and im about to throttle someone!! 8 hours to go :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

If someone can pick me up from the airport and I can borrow a tent I'll be there


----------



## MoggyBaby

Pheeeeeeeew!!! Finally got to the end of the thread..... 

Please Miss, are day visitors allowed????

I'm afraid I'm not a camping sort of kitty but your chosen location is only about 40 mins away from me and I would LURVES to come along and meet you all especially my wee Gratch, and Eroswoof (I need proof she is really THAT nuts!!), Busters Mummy (gotta the shake the fingers that make the typos!!!), Hawksport (because he IS Hawksport.... :ihih, Sue&Harvey (the woman responsible for us all going bananas...) and well, just everybody who'll be there...

Please Miss, please say yes.... :crying:

*PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!!!!*


----------



## sue&harvey

MoggyBaby said:


> Pheeeeeeeew!!! Finally got to the end of the thread.....
> 
> Please Miss, are day visitors allowed????
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not a camping sort of kitty but your chosen location is only about 40 mins away from me and I would LURVES to come along and meet you all especially my wee Gratch, and Eroswoof (I need proof she is really THAT nuts!!), Busters Mummy (gotta the shake the fingers that make the typos!!!), Hawksport (because he IS Hawksport.... :ihih, Sue&Harvey (the woman responsible for us all going bananas...) and well, just everybody who'll be there...
> 
> Please Miss, please say yes.... :crying:
> 
> *PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!!!!*


Which side of the camp are you going to join first! No smuggling them nana's into my camp 

Would be lovely to meet peeps from here, however nuts you all are 

Ps any ideas how I can survive 5 hours with BM in the car  :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

sue&harvey said:


> Which side of the camp are you going to join first! No smuggling them nana's into my camp


For one day, and one day only, I will be neutral in the banana wars. Think of me as Switzerland but not as pretty to look at!!!


----------



## sophoscar

What dates are we thinking for this


----------



## babycham2002

Okay im confused now too!!
Is this as well as or instead of the minehead ones you were talking about?

Is it two days one night.
I shall go check the website now for number of dogs allowed etc
x:001_smile:


----------



## sophoscar

hawksport said:


> Let BM know your prefered dates.
> If anyone in the Nottingham area needs a cheap tent I can let them know when Yeomans has their camp show on at Toton. They sell of last season an ex demo tents cheap


Cheers....at the moment i don't know about dates so put me down as easy 

Also i'm keeping an eye on ebay for a cheap one.....need one to replace the one without poles before my dad finds out.


----------



## babycham2002

ah i see 
This sounds good
afaik?


----------



## sophoscar

hawksport said:


> If you know the make and model you might be able to get a set of poles.
> 
> As far as I know


I tried to find information but couldn't and think a new tent is order as the other is massive.

How would this work out.....each to have own pitch??

Cos if i get another tent that is big i could offer rooms?? (just being friendly )


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Ps any ideas how I can survive 5 hours with BM in the car  :lol:


Cheek cow!!!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Pheeeeeeeew!!! Finally got to the end of the thread.....
> 
> Please Miss, are day visitors allowed????
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not a camping sort of kitty but your chosen location is only about 40 mins away from me and I would LURVES to come along and meet you all especially my wee Gratch, and Eroswoof (I need proof she is really THAT nuts!!), Busters Mummy (gotta the shake the fingers that make the typos!!!), Hawksport (because he IS Hawksport.... :ihih, Sue&Harvey (the woman responsible for us all going bananas...) and well, just everybody who'll be there...
> 
> Please Miss, please say yes.... :crying:
> 
> *PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!!!!*


Course you can


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Course you can


Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.... (repeat until sick!!)  

I will bring 'treats' but I promise no nana's!!! 

I hope you plan on having a big banner so I know where to find you all or else I'm gonna be talking to an AWFUL lot of strangers that day... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

MoggyBaby said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you.... (repeat until sick!!)
> 
> I will bring 'treats' but I promise no nana's!!!
> 
> I hope you plan on having a big banner so I know where to find you all or else I'm gonna be talking to an AWFUL lot of strangers that day... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't ya think we may stick out a little!  There will be "no banana" banners, dont let BM make any signs though, or we will have "no general Pubic, beyond this pint" That and the presence of however many of us chasing the dogs around  You reckon they actually let us all in :scared:


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Don't ya think we may stick out a little!  There will be "no banana" banners, dont let BM make any signs though, or we will have "no general Pubic, beyond this pint" That and the presence of however many of us chasing the dogs around  You reckon they actually let us all in :scared:


Remember i know things 

behave i am at work and cannot defend my good reputation


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Remember i know things
> 
> behave i am at work and cannot defend my good reputation


You wouldn't you love me too much and need me to drive


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Remember i know things
> 
> *behave i am at work and cannot defend my good reputation*


Good Girl!! You keep your mind on the job and look after your pubic.....


----------



## Nicky10

Great I'll be there then  looking forward to it. Like I said should be able to make any weekend as long as I have enough notice to book the flights. Can't wait to meet you all


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Gratch said:


> Oh think I can get a megabus to Sheffield and then figure the rest out later


I like your style. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> You wouldn't you love me too much and need me to drive


Yeah rub it in, ill have my pink licence soon!!

I'll let you off you probably know too much too! Hubbys was not impressed when he saw the toilet seat this morning :lol:


----------



## Gratch

Mr Giz said:


> I like your style. :thumbup1:


Yup, slumming it just to meet people


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Eroswoof said:


> PMSl - sorry to be a fool in my second post but it's my genes  :lol:
> 
> Where is it? Where is Sherwood forest? Do I live near Sherwood forest? and when is it? And actually, just for good measure - what is it?
> 
> :lol: sorry
> 
> xxxx


Right on the case then. :lol:
Google is your friend. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

If I could get directions to drive from my house to Rome, yes I'm horribly bored, you can get directions from your house to Sherwood Forest


----------



## Guest

Right for someone who couldn't organise a booze up in a brewery  I have contacted the campsite and the two dates in September are available (no one booked at all) 

Provisionally held 20 bitches for the 9th - 11th September (the field holds 50 pitches in total) and asked that we are all pitched together. They do not allow group bookings for large groups : but I was very nice and very professional (shut up Sue!!)  and explained that as a group of friends and family (no I don't know where this is going either  ) we were very sensible. 

As the organiser I trust that you will all behave it's my name they'll remember and I didn't just sweet talk some guy for nothing! 

Anyway they require a £20 deposit per pitch so please fight amongst yourselves decide who's sharing, how many cars we will have (note its one car per pitch), dogs (£1.50 per dog per night) 

You may have 4 people per pitch 

They have portaloos and fresh drinking water.

If you are definitely up for it PM me and I'll give you my mobile number for contact (at the moment I am here every day but over the next 4 weeks going to be mega busy with dog show planning and cannot promise I will be here that much!)


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> PMSl - sorry to be a fool in my second post but it's my genes  :lol:
> 
> Where is it? Where is Sherwood forest? Do I live near Sherwood forest?


Just for you sweetie, some easy to follow instructions:

Straight down the M1
Turn left at Mansfield
Keep eye out for a field full of people that look like the human version of the Left Luggage Dept - Motley, Dodgy, Old and a few 'What the heck is that??'


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Right for someone who couldn't organise a booze up in a brewery  I have contacted the campsite and the two dates in September are available (no one booked at all)
> 
> Provisionally held 20 bitches for the 9th - 11th September (the field holds 50 pitches in total) and asked that we are all pitched together. They do not allow group bookings for large groups : but I was very nice and very professional (shut up Sue!!)  and explained that as a group of friends and family (no I don't know where this is going either  ) we were very sensible.
> 
> As the organiser I trust that you will all behave it's my name they'll remember and I didn't just sweet talk some guy for nothing!
> 
> Anyway they require a £20 deposit per pitch so please fight amongst yourselves decide who's sharing, how many cars we will have (note its one car per pitch), dogs (£1.50 per dog per night)
> 
> You may have 4 people per pitch
> 
> They have portaloos and fresh drinking water.
> 
> If you are definitely up for it PM me and I'll give you my mobile number for contact (at the moment I am here every day but over the next 4 weeks going to be mega busy with dog show planning and cannot promise I will be here that much!)


Why on earth do you want bitches for the mind boggles- a


----------



## Nicky10

Plus a random group of dogs lol. Minus one scruffy terrier no flights out of Belfast fly dogs .

BM how are you holding 20 bitches?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Right for someone who couldn't organise a booze up in a brewery  I have contacted the campsite and the two dates in September are available (no one booked at all)
> 
> *Provisionally held 20 bitches for the 9th - 11th September * (the field holds 50 pitches in total) and asked that we are all pitched together.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The 'Finger's' strike again....!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

And do these bitches come with electricity?


----------



## Guest

Do they take caravans?


----------



## sophoscar

I don't yet if i can make that week


----------



## Guest

Mr Giz said:


> Right on the case then. :lol:
> Google is your friend. :thumbup1:


Even google sighs when it sees me coming :frown2:



MoggyBaby said:


> Just for you sweetie, some easy to follow instructions:
> 
> Straight down the M1
> Turn left at Mansfield
> Keep eye out for a field full of people that look like the human version of the Left Luggage Dept - Motley, Dodgy, Old and a few 'What the heck is that??'


Where the f is the M1? WHERE'S MANSFIELD?! I used to go to school with someone whos last name was mansfield...is that him?

Also, I don't have a tent 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Even google sighs when it sees me coming :frown2:
> 
> Where the f is the M1? WHERE'S MANSFIELD?! I used to go to school with someone whos last name was mansfield...is that him?
> 
> Also, I don't have a tent
> 
> xxxx


you can stay with me


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> you can stay with me


    Thank you lovely  xxxxxx


----------



## Mr Gizmo

hawksport said:


> There's a lake on site :idea:


Nice thought,but it's no fishing.:thumbdown:



Buster's Mummy said:


> Right for someone who couldn't organise a booze up in a brewery  I have contacted the campsite and the two dates in September are available (no one booked at all)
> 
> Provisionally held 20 bitches for the *9th - 11th September *(the field holds 50 pitches in total) and asked that we are all pitched together. They do not allow group bookings for large groups : but I was very nice and very professional (shut up Sue!!)  and explained that as a group of friends and family (no I don't know where this is going either  ) we were very sensible.
> 
> As the organiser I trust that you will all behave it's my name they'll remember and I didn't just sweet talk some guy for nothing!
> 
> Anyway they require a £20 deposit per pitch so please fight amongst yourselves decide who's sharing, how many cars we will have (note its one car per pitch), dogs (£1.50 per dog per night)
> 
> You may have 4 people per pitch
> 
> They have portaloos and fresh drinking water.
> 
> If you are definitely up for it PM me and I'll give you my mobile number for contact (at the moment I am here every day but over the next 4 weeks going to be mega busy with dog show planning and cannot promise I will be here that much!)


Unfortunatly I'm boating on the Norfolk Broads from 3rd to 10th Sept.


----------



## Snuggles

JJAK said:


> running round the forest pretending to be ninjas!


There are stranger things than ninjas running around that forrest. :lol:

We took the dogs down the weekend before last for a night run once it had cooled down a bit. We were packing the van up at around 10.30pm, heard foot steps coming up the path and turned around to be met by 4 people dressed as white Knights marching up the track!  :blink: 

They didn't say a word or even glance in our direction, just kept marching. It was all very strange. :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Do we pay the site direct?


No once we have all decided what we are doing then somehow pay me and ill pay the deposit for the booking - i suppose the option is for everyone to book separate however there is no guarantee that we will be in the same field.

Im just thinking if nicky has to get a fight then its probs best to book what we need now others can always be added later. Just think if we have a date those who need to negotiate time off can do so if certain dates cannot be made all of Sept is available.

I think by having a date it allows more time to arrange the little things 

Caravans are allowed but will be on a different field etc

sorry about 'bitches' on my phone in work - sorry quoted you HS am being very lazy for same reason would be here all afternoon responding to all posts.

My phone is slowly coming down in my expectations grrrrr hey ho tis afternoon and think i may survive the day in this place  only 40 years to retirement and counting


----------



## Guest

Snuggles said:


> There are stranger things than ninjas running around that forrest. :lol:
> 
> We took the dogs down the weekend before last for a night run once it had cooled down a bit. We were packing the van up at around 10.30pm, heard foot steps coming up the path and turned around to be met by 4 people dressed as white Knights marching up the track!  :blink:
> 
> They didn't say a word or even glance in our direction, just kept marching. It was all very strange. :lol:


Hubster does re-enactments for Ww2 much rather be a knights wife than a 1940s wife lol :lol: these re-inactors don't half get into the spirit of it do they?


----------



## Snuggles

hawksport said:


> Ghosts


No, they were definitely real people. 

It was very odd though, they didn't have any bags, camping equipment or similar. They were just marching through the forest, dressed as knights in the dark like it was the most natural thing in the world. :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Oh no, I cant get that Saturday off
hmmmm must make some sort of boss sucking up plans :blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoubleTrouble said:


> you can stay with me


I think THAT will result in TREBLE Trouble...... hmy: :biggrin:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> No once we have all decided what we are doing then somehow pay me and ill pay the deposit for the booking - i suppose the option is for everyone to book separate however there is no guarantee that we will be in the same field.
> 
> *Im just thinking if nicky has to get a fight *


Miiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssss, why does Nicky have to get a fight??? Can I get one too if she is having one.......??? :cryin:


----------



## Snuggles

Buster's Mummy said:


> Hubster does re-enactments for Ww2 much rather be a knights wife than a 1940s wife lol :lol: these re-inactors don't half get into the spirit of it do they?


A re-enactment group was the best plausable explanation I could come up with but apart from a group of teenagers, they were the only people we saw all evening and we covered some miles. They seemed harmless though whatever they were up to. 

I can understand why you would choose to be a knights wife over a 1940's wife. :lol:


----------



## Snuggles

hawksport said:


> No they were definately ghosts, there are hundreds of them in Sherwood Forest.
> Now if any ladies get a bit frightened in the night you are welcome to come and stay in my tent


Ahhh, I see.  Yes you are right. Most probably ghosts, Sorry, I don't know what I was thinking. 

Thinking about it, in the torch light they didn't have solid edges of definition like a human does, there white robes were kind of see through and just merged with the background. I can't believe I met 4 ghosts and it has taken you pointing it out to me for me to realise. How silly do I feel now?

Did I say harmless? I meant terrifying and horrible! Now form an orderly queue please ladies...


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I can bring the paddling pool and fill it with jelly


going to have to be awkward and ask that it be veggie jelly  Sorry

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

i think i can deff make it  if it will deff be those dates i can book it off work tomorrow when my boss is in


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Of course  You don't want any meat getting where it shouldn't be


 EXACTLY, that's such a considerate thing to sa...........hang on...

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> EXACTLY, that's such a considerate thing to sa...........hang on...
> 
> xxxx


:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Why am I getting in a fight?  I can make it those days I'm sure


----------



## Nicky10

Lol thought so this is going to be so much fun if she's this bad in rl. i don't think I want to know how jelly is involved in that


----------



## Guest

dunno if i'm up for a mucky weekend
Which is what this trip is in grave danger of turning into


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Just messing about
> I am really quiet and shy


Just like his Holiness the Popes NOT catholic


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> Just messing about
> I am really quiet and shy


As if anyone will believe that


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoubleTrouble said:


> dunno if i'm up for a mucky weekend
> Which is what this trip is in *grave* danger of turning into


Nice pun-work!!!!! :thumbup1:

I like it.


----------



## MoggyBaby

hawksport said:


> Just messing about
> I am really quiet and shy


Ok, any IT experts out there who can advise on best way of removing spluttered coffee from my PC......


----------



## Guest

Am I right that we're going to Sheffield? I've just told someone that's where I'm going and they said I'm not.

Am I? :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Snuggles

It is close to South Sheffield though.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Sherwood Forest, Robin Hood, The Sherrif of NOTTINGHAM :


SHERWOOD!!!!! That's what I meant  :lol: I was close!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Snuggles said:


> It is close to South Sheffield though.


Your kidding? That's flipping miles away!!! Poor Sue


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I get the feeling it will be a long weekend


PMSL I thought we were going for a week? :lol: :lol:

Honestly though, I know how you feel, I have to mentally wade through my mind to piece things together :lol: I exhaust myself :lol:
xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> SHERWOOD!!!!! That's what I meant  :lol: I was close!!
> 
> xxxx


Of COURSE you were honey - what's 30 miles between friends.....  

DT - Just HOW big is your tent??????


----------



## Guest

I get bored going over the torpoint ferry  

sue you do realise ill be saying "are we nearly there yet at lee mill


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> Sherwood Forest, Robin Hood, The Sherrif of NOTTINGHAM :


you'll be glad my boyfriends not on this forum. He constantly tries to tell me robin hood was from sheffield, and has talked me through his logic, which went in one ear and out the other, i said to him 'its sheffield nothing good comes out of sheffield :lol:'

when i said that it was aimed at him also being a sheffield steelers fan and it winds him up a treat :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> I get bored going over the torpoint ferry
> 
> sue you do realise ill be saying "are we nearly there yet at lee mill


If you count all the silver cars you see, from the point of leaving home, "There's one..... And another.... And another.... And another....." I can guarantee brain death (Sue's that is) within the hour!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

bexy1989 said:


> you'll be glad my boyfriends not on this forum. He constantly tries to tell me robin hood was from sheffield, and has talked me through his logic, which went in one ear and out the other, i said to him 'its sheffield *nothing good comes out of sheffield *:lol:'


With the exception of Sean Bean perhaps.....????


----------



## bexy1989

MoggyBaby said:


> If you count all the silver cars you see, from the point of leaving home, "There's one..... And another.... And another.... And another....." I can guarantee brain death (Sue's that is) within the hour!!


she could do a classic, leave the service station get 2 mins down the motorway and say 'sue i need a wee' :lol: :lol:


----------



## bexy1989

MoggyBaby said:


> With the exception of Sean Bean perhaps.....????


of course


----------



## Guest

Ohhh look! And there's Nottingham! Well you learn something new everyday - It's one of those places I've never been able to place so I just consigned it to my list of 'places that don't exist'

Along with Jersey, the Isle of Man, Weston Super Mare and Europe 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> you'll be glad my boyfriends not on this forum.


Lol im glad hubbys not on this forum


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> Ohhh look! And there's Nottigham! Well you learn something new everyday - It's one of those places I've never been able to place so I just consigned it to my list of 'places that don't exist'
> 
> *Along with Jersey, the Isle of Man, Weston Super Mare and Europe *
> 
> xxxx


BM - A few suggestions there for the next lot of Camping Weekends...???


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> BM - A few suggestions there for the next lot of Camping Weekends...???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm hurt and still slightly confused :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Lol im glad hubbys not on this forum


I think he thnks he is the amount i talk about everything :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> she could do a classic, leave the service station get 2 mins down the motorway and say 'sue i need a wee' :lol: :lol:


With 3 dogs and me sue is in for one fun journey 

i spy with my little eye  Oooh can't wait hubby never plays with me in the car... Gonna be so fun


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> With 3 dogs and me sue is in for one fun journey
> 
> i spy with my little eye * Oooh can't wait hubby never plays with me in the car... *Gonna be so fun


AAAAAAAAAND She's back!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> With 3 dogs and me sue is in for one fun journey
> 
> i spy with my little eye  *Oooh can't wait hubby never plays with me in the car*... Gonna be so fun


Good job


----------



## Guest

You lot are dreadful!! I know what i meant


----------



## Guest

Just spoken to Sue on the phone and she informs me there will be no toilet breaks she can get incontinence pads from work....shame they won't fit the dogs


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just spoken to Sue on the phone and she informs me there will be no toilet breaks she can get incontinence pads from work....*shame they won't fit the dogs *


Have you tried a 'She-Wee' on them????? 

It's gonna get messy if you don't find something......


----------



## XxZoexX

OOh when did it change to nottingham? Have i been asleep? Minehead is 4 1/2 hours from me nottinghams only 1 1/2


----------



## bexy1989

XxZoexX said:


> OOh when did it change to nottingham? Have i been asleep? Minehead is 4 1/2 hours from me nottinghams only 1 1/2


sherwoods about 20 mins from me if that


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> OOh when did it change to nottingham? Have i been asleep? Minehead is 4 1/2 hours from me nottinghams only 1 1/2


MINEHEAD?! Are you doing this on purpose? :crying:

The hell is Minehead?! Isn't that Liverpool?

*implodes*

xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX

Im pretty sure the original thread said Minehead, somerset :huh:

Liverpool :lol: 
Gotta love you Em xx


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> Im pretty sure the original thread said Minehead, somerset :huh:
> 
> Liverpool :lol:
> Gotta love you Em xx


Minehead is Liverpool!

You're all insane :frown2: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> Minehead is Liverpool!
> 
> *You're all insane* :frown2: :lol: xxxxxx


Have you heard the expression "Like attracts like" cupcake....???   

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Guest

There will be 3 cornish birds travelling up! Moooooo is coming along! For those of you who didn't see her debut thread (probably a good thing you didn't anyway  ) she is my bestest mate, been through so much together and have some wicked stories!! She was my maid of honour at my wedding and has recently split with her hubby who she met on a forum :lol: 

Anyway she'll be along later and i am meeting her tomorrow for wine  and we promise we will behave 

dig out some photos when i get home


----------



## bexy1989

XxZoexX said:


> Im pretty sure the original thread said Minehead, somerset :huh:
> 
> Liverpool :lol:
> Gotta love you Em xx


Don't try and correct her  you'll lose :lol: its 'Emma's Geography' :lol:


----------



## Guest

Again may I echo "Poor Sue"  

Me and Moooo are like the naughty school kids in the back seat fighting while Sue will be the adult 

Nope that's not role play  ITS TRUE!!! ha ha ha!!  neither of us have grown up much since we left school 10 years ago!!


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> neither of us have grown up much since we left school 10 years ago!!


10 Years!!!! 

I am old


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Minehead is in Mineass


So childish you and Mooo will get on like a house on fire!! :lol: And she's single!!!


----------



## Jamie

Do we have a date and location yet?


----------



## bexy1989

Jamie said:


> Do we have a date and location yet?


Sherwood ... 9-11th sept


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> Sherwood ... 9-11th sept


Im away house sitting for someone on the 9th - 11th i think  hmph


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> Im away house sitting for someone on the 9th - 11th i think  hmph


noooo


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> We could all come to you
> Tell them all how quiet and shy I am. They all have the wrong idea about me


Wonder why? 

you'll just have to prove us wrong  until then your guilty until proven otherwise 

we only have your posts to go by


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> We could all come to you
> Tell them all how quiet and shy I am. They all have the wrong idea about me


You, quiet and shy?










Dont make me wee myself!


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> You, quiet and shy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make me wee myself!


:lol: :lol: I KNEW IT :lol: :lol:


----------



## dexter

we are hoping to go to West yorkshire camping around 4th Sept is that near???


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> Thanks alot. I thought you were one of the sensible one on here


you know i think your a lovely, helpful and sensible man....it doesnt mean thats what everyone else will think of you


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> Would you mind telling my mum that?


Im afraid parents is a NO GO area for me...
you can proberbly understand why!


----------



## Guest

SO

RIGHT *cracks knuckles* *cracks neck* 

We're going on the 9-11 of September; arriving Friday and departing Sunday in Sheffield and Bumble can come? 

Am I right? 

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> SO
> 
> RIGHT *cracks knuckles* *cracks neck*
> 
> We're going on the 9-11 of September; arriving Friday and departing Sunday in Sheffield and Bumble can come?
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> xxxx


everything was right apart from its SHERWOOD!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> everything was right apart from its SHERWOOD!


DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When we're nearer the time can I paypal someone the money  otherwise I will book somewhere in Sheffield and be sad and alone and thinking everyone is certifiable for saying it's not Sheffield....or...something...

:lol: Can i just come and stay with someone from now until we go? :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Jamie

bexy1989 said:


> Sherwood ... 9-11th sept


Ok, cool. Count me in then. 

*goes tent shopping*


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Ok, cool. Count me in then.
> 
> *goes tent shopping*


Yey!!!!! xxxx


----------



## JJAK

Jamie said:


> Ok, cool. Count me in then.
> 
> *goes tent shopping*


Does this mean all those going are going to have to bake something before they go?


----------



## Jamie

JJAK said:


> Does this mean all those going are going to have to bake something before they go?


Not at all...


----------



## bexy1989

Jamie said:


> Not at all...


liessss!


----------



## Guest

Is Babycham coming? 

Well....not her so much....just..... 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

OMG now we have 4 cornish bumpkins (the husband wants to come) FOUR yes FOUR dogs, a tent, gazebo, 2 x dog crates (god forbid that Buster and Millie should have to share  clothes for 3 women and pants and socks, t-shirt and shorts for 1 man  

All in a Peugeot 406 

5-6 hors in a car with 3 women and 4 dogs Poor Hubby! 

Apparenty he's already a member on here  any mods want to delete incriminating evidence LMAO :lol:


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> OMG now we have 4 cornish bumpkins (the husband wants to come) FOUR yes FOUR dogs, a tent, gazebo, 2 x dog crates (god forbid that Buster and Millie should have to share  clothes for 3 women and pants and socks, t-shirt and shorts for 1 man
> 
> All in a Peugeot 406
> 
> 5-6 hors in a car with 3 women and 4 dogs Poor Hubby!
> 
> Apparenty he's already a member on here  any mods want to delete incriminating evidence LMAO :lol:


I tried toget my boyfriend to come but camping isnt his thing he said he'll stay in centre parcs though


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> Apparenty he's already a member on here  any mods want to delete incriminating evidence LMAO :lol:


I found out my mum is a member on here! She only has about 6 posts though!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/romany.html <---- MY MUM!!


----------



## lil muppet

Jamie said:


> I found out my mum is a member on here! She only has about 6 posts though!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/romany.html <---- MY MUM!!


she has the same birthday as my mum!



Jamie said:


> Not at all...


does it mean i will have to bake cae as an extra thankyou for taking me?


----------



## lil muppet

FOUND MY TENT

Tanning Tent | eBay UK


----------



## Gratch

Right we could share with two people if we manage to come down (hoping to get OH to take some sick days) so will get back ASAP with whether or not we can make it


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Right we could share with two people if we manage to come down (hoping to get OH to take some sick days) so will get back ASAP with whether or not we can make it


:lol: LOL just had the funniest image in my head ... of you me and em sharing a tent :lol: after the skype convo that would prove VERY interesting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gratch

Hah  Certainly wouldn't want any of us putting up the tent aswell, we'd be reading the destructions upside down and have it sorted in time to take it down again.


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Hah  Certainly wouldn't want any of us putting up the tent aswell, we'd be reading the destructions upside down and have it sorted in time to take it down again.


LOL we'd have to sit emma down on the grass and not let her touch anything :lol: i have the funniest visions now hahaha


----------



## Gratch

bexy1989 said:


> LOL we'd have to sit emma down on the grass and not let her touch anything :lol: i have the funniest visions now hahaha


 We should bubblewrap her just incase she tries to help


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> We should bubblewrap her just incase she tries to help


awww she can help us...


----------



## Guest

happy to get photos and vids much rather be behind cam :lol:

Got some ideas of what to do and even better - Ideas are clean, fun and entertaining will fill some time  will pop in tomorrow with details (before wine starts flowing that is)


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> happy to get photos and vids much rather be behind cam :lol:
> 
> Got some ideas of what to do and even better - Ideas are clean, fun and entertaining will fill some time  will pop in tomorrow with details (before wine starts flowing that is)


I'm sure we can modify the clean, fun and entertaining ideas so they are more apt for our mental state!


----------



## Guest

Can someone remind me please?
Are you guys planning a pet forum family gathering 
or
An orgy


----------



## sue&harvey

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can someone remind me please?
> Are you guys planning a pet forum family gathering
> or
> An orgy


Reading through this really makes you wonder doesn't it


----------



## lil muppet

Lol! Its not my fault!


----------



## lil muppet

Are we going to have name badges? Coz I know I'm not the only one who ill get very confused and am also quite shy! But name badges just for the first couple of hours would be an ice breaker! Bad idea?


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> Are we going to have name badges? Coz I know I'm not the only one who ill get very confused and am also quite shy! But name badges just for the first couple of hours would be an ice breaker! Bad idea?


Great idea i don't want to be called busters mummy all weekend  even though sue still calls me that :lol:

Happy to make badges at work


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Happy to make badges at work


:lol: although with my recent track record the name on the badge can not be guaranteed ti resemble your actual name on 

seriously though let me know what ya want on it and ill do them at work


----------



## Guest

I think you should all wear funny hats! Pointed one's with a large D on them would suit!


----------



## lil muppet

Lol! Well they need to have our user names on otherwise we still won't have a clue! But please remember to leave the word easy of the end of mine!


----------



## Nicky10

Name badges with our usernames and real names on them would be a good idea but no one let BM make them please? God only knows what she would end up with


----------



## Gratch

Nicky10 said:


> Name badges with our usernames and real names on them would be a good idea but no one let BM make them please? God only knows what she would end up with


Watcha talking about Dicky10?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> That made me laugh Snatch


You can laff SportHawk


----------



## Guest

Oh ha ha ha  

*sulks in a corner*


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think you should all wear funny hats! Pointed one's with a large D on them would suit!


Speak for yourself i have a degree and a certificate saying i can tie my shoe laces on my own shoe laces was so pleased when i got that at brownies last week


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Speak for yourself i have a degree and a certificate saying *i can tie my shoe laces on my own shoe laces* was so pleased when i got that at brownies last week


Shoes laces ON shoe laces????

Even for me, THAT is a new one.... 

Loving your work luv, loving your work!!!!


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Speak for yourself i have a degree and a certificate saying i can tie my shoe laces on my own shoe laces was so pleased when i got that at brownies last week


Well I have a 50 yard swimming certificate! so there!


----------



## metame

i want to come! but i dont have a dog or know how i would get there either


----------



## Tigerneko

Can I put my name down for this 

I will let you all decide on a date and if we can make it then we will come if I can book it off work 

Also, if I can't get there for the whole weekend, we might just stay one night!

August/early september is better for me!

Also, are our OH's invited? Otherwise I have no means of getting there :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

metame said:


> i want to come! but i dont have a dog or know how i would get there either


I don't think you NEED to bring an animal....  If we do, I am so b*ggered because the OH is working that weekend!!!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I have a 50 yard swimming certificate! so there!


Aww  I want one!!


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Aww  I want one!!


I'll make you one! once you have swam across the onsite lake!


----------



## Spellweaver

Will you allow day visitors? 

I live pretty near to Sherwood Forest and it would be nice to bring the gang along to say hello to you all if we're free at any time during the weekend.


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Speak for yourself *i have a degree* and a certificate saying i can tie my shoe laces on my own shoe laces was so pleased when i got that at brownies last week


:lol: So have I.....think that puts it into perspective really :lol: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Shoes laces ON shoe laces????
> 
> Even for me, THAT is a new one....
> 
> Loving your work luv, loving your work!!!!


Hey I was multitasking at the time  speaking on one phone, reading an email and typing the message on my phone...LOL doesn't sound so bad now does it  :lol:


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> i want to come! but i dont have a dog or know how i would get there either


Are you still in Stoke? If so we'll divert past there and collectify you 



Verbatim said:


> Can I put my name down for this
> 
> I will let you all decide on a date and if we can make it then we will come if I can book it off work
> 
> Also, if I can't get there for the whole weekend, we might just stay one night!
> 
> August/early september is better for me!
> 
> Also, are our OH's invited? Otherwise I have no means of getting there :lol:


Yes  



Spellweaver said:


> Will you allow day visitors?
> 
> I live pretty near to Sherwood Forest and it would be nice to bring the gang along to say hello to you all if we're free at any time during the weekend.


Yes! PLEASE bring your dog


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> Will you allow day visitors?
> 
> I live pretty near to Sherwood Forest and it would be nice to bring the gang along to say hello to you all if we're free at any time during the weekend.


Even if they don't (and I think they do but the site charge for day visitors) we can always gate crash em!


----------



## Guest

Verbatim said:


> Can I put my name down for this
> 
> I will let you all decide on a date and if we can make it then we will come if I can book it off work
> 
> Also, if I can't get there for the whole weekend, we might just stay one night!
> 
> August/early september is better for me!
> 
> Also, are our OH's invited? Otherwise I have no means of getting there :lol:


Date is 9th - 11th September

partners allowed you can stay as long as you like :thumbsup:

Have a think, ill pop you on the list

BM


----------



## Guest

Spellweaver said:


> Will you allow day visitors?
> 
> I live pretty near to Sherwood Forest and it would be nice to bring the gang along to say hello to you all if we're free at any time during the weekend.


Course you can


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Date is 9th - 11th September
> 
> partners allowed you can stay as long as you like :thumbsup:
> 
> *Have a think, ill pop you on the list*
> 
> BM


and me if you dont mind please?

though i need to figure out how to get there :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Buster's Mummy said:


> Date is 9th - 11th September
> 
> partners allowed you can stay as long as you like :thumbsup:
> 
> Have a think, ill pop you on the list
> 
> BM


Ahh okay... Just had a quick look and I think I am working that weekend but I'll see if I can book it off... OH is applying for teaching jobs at the mo so may be starting a new job around then so will have to see! Hopefully we might be able to make it!

Just asked the OH and he is happy to go! He said he will probably be teaching by then but we could arrive Friday night


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> and me if you dont mind please?
> 
> though i need to figure out how to get there :lol:


:lol: I just said! We can come and collectify you if you like 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> and me if you dont mind please?
> 
> though i need to figure out how to get there :lol:


Lol saw the bold text and thought what have i done now :lol:

Will go through later when on computer hun x


----------



## metame

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I just said! We can come and collectify you if you like
> xxxx


oh hush, im not awake yet 

and no idea where i will be then! could probably train back to nul for then though if i can book the time off if im even still down here anyway! (after yesterday :/)

thanks for the offer though :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> oh hush, im not awake yet
> 
> and no idea where i will be then! could probably train back to nul for then though if i can book the time off if im even still down here anyway! (after yesterday :/)
> 
> thanks for the offer though :thumbup:


No danger  Offer stands though if you can't get there 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Holiday Park Facilities



How are we going to decide on family structure? Gonna be a few weird couples 

Looks like we can't play any ball games  so guys remember "no ball games" :nono:

How long do you think we will last before being evicted


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Holiday Park Facilities
> 
> 
> 
> How are we going to decide on family structure? Gonna be a few weird couples
> 
> Looks like we can't play any ball games  so guys remember "no ball games" :nono:
> 
> How long do you think we will last before being evicted


Half an hour? xxxx


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Holiday Park Facilities
> 
> 
> 
> How are we going to decide on family structure? Gonna be a few weird couples
> 
> Looks like we can't play any ball games  so guys remember "no ball games" :nono:
> 
> How long do you think we will last before being evicted


we're not all same sex, and what counts as 'young adults' ?


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: I couldn't understand why they directed you to trees and just had one of each :lol: 

Ohhhh god *head in hands*

xxxx


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Welcome to Sherwood Forest Holiday Park - Holiday Park Facilities
> 
> 
> 
> How are we going to decide on family structure? Gonna be a few weird couples
> 
> Looks like we can't play any ball games  so guys remember "no ball games" :nono:
> 
> How long do you think we will last before being evicted


Im not bunking up with a snoring bloke!  Who is gonna be our ma & pa for the weekend, ya reckon anyone is going to be mad enough to sign up for that role   :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'd consider it but depends who else is going as I don't reallyyyyyyy fancy a Nottingham drive on my own I've not been there before. Anyone round Essex who might want a lift or train buddy?! Singing:


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I'd consider it but depends who else is going as I don't reallyyyyyyy fancy a Nottingham drive on my own I've not been there before. Anyone round Essex who might want a lift or train buddy?! Singing:


HOPEFULLY!!!! Babycham! But I think she'd just be going for the day xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> Half an hour? xxxx


You're hopeful ain't ya!!! :blink:

I'd say don't bother to unpack the cars!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> I'd consider it but depends who else is going as I don't reallyyyyyyy fancy a Nottingham drive on my own I've not been there before. Anyone round Essex who might want a lift or train buddy?! Singing:


i can come with you!
although im not in essex :lol:
i dont mind training over to meet you/meeting you at a convenient point? if im still down south anyway


----------



## GoldenShadow

Eroswoof said:


> HOPEFULLY!!!! Babycham! But I think she'd just be going for the day xxxx


I have no idea what I'd do, but YAY options :thumbup:



metame said:


> i can come with you!
> although im not in essex :lol:
> i dont mind training over to meet you/meeting you at a convenient point? if im still down south anyway


You planning to ditch the south soon?

I haven't been on a train for years wouldn't know what to do :lol:

BUT I have a student railcard valid until October 

All trains to Notts would take me into London first.


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> I have no idea what I'd do, but YAY options :thumbup:
> 
> You planning to ditch the south soon?
> 
> I haven't been on a train for years wouldn't know what to do :lol:
> 
> BUT I have a student railcard valid until October
> 
> All trains to Notts would take me into London first.


no! well, not quite. no idea if anything will come out of yesterday though i told you that

and i dont mind, whatever you want to do. obv if you want to drive we can split petrol/diesel. 
may be issues getting from the station to the campsite if we train? and with all luggage/tents etc?


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> no! well, not quite. no idea if anything will come out of yesterday though i told you that
> 
> and i dont mind, whatever you want to do. obv if you want to drive we can split petrol/diesel.
> may be issues getting from the station to the campsite if we train? and with all luggage/tents etc?


Yeah I did think of that with train...Not that my car is huge anyway Singing:

Oh yeahhh I bet nothing will come of that. Sorry, forgot that 

I'm not particularly likely to kill anyone with my driving I might just go wrong a couple times and be like WHERE AM I GOING?! WHICH LANE?! :scared:


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Yeah I did think of that with train...Not that my car is huge anyway Singing:
> 
> Oh yeahhh I bet nothing will come of that. Sorry, forgot that
> 
> I'm not particularly likely to kill anyone with my driving I might just go wrong a couple times and be like WHERE AM I GOING?! WHICH LANE?! :scared:


lol, i dont know which tent to take  my little one which is falling apart and waterproof or my massive one which is second hand and ive never used it but it did fill the back garned and it stinks :/

and thats ok im good at getting lost :lol:
also good at navigating too...


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> lol, i dont know which tent to take  my little one which is falling apart and waterproof or my massive one which is second hand and ive never used it but it did fill the back garned and it stinks :/
> 
> and thats ok im good at getting lost :lol:
> also good at navigating too...


Sat nav and Metame ftw then 

I have no tent. Note to self: Find, and buy, a tent.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh and I'm sorry but I'm not camping.

I live in Essex, so I'll only go Glamping 

Google it if you don't get it 

Best find myself an amazing tent......


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Sat nav and Metame ftw then
> 
> I have no tent. Note to self: Find, and buy, a tent.


****. i just though i dont even have my small tent :scared: i ripped it putting it up in belgium. i only have a mahoosive tent now 

i may have to buy a smaller one


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> ****. i just though i dont even have my small tent :scared: i ripped it putting it up in belgium. i only have a mahoosive tent now
> 
> i may have to buy a smaller one


This trip is going to make us broke  :lol:


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> This trip is going to make us broke  :lol:


yup!

but how can you go glamping without a camp bed? can you even fit a camp bed in your car?!

we could always share my big tent? *if* it comes under their regulations for tent sizes 
and depending on your opinions of sharing*

and as long as it doesnt still stink 

i'll have to get up to my mums and get it soon...

* wont be offeneded if you say no :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rethink Guys!!!

Sorry 

After reading the T&C on the other site I am not sure how much we will get away with? I would imagine not a lot there was certainly a lot of emphasis on children, family and no single sex bookings.

I have spent a good few hours searching the net and ringing around most places will not accept groups of people and a fair few others can only hold a handful of tents. Some are ridiculously expensive. I then looked into a hall in Cumbria we can hire for a weekend with a filed ajoined that seemed like a super idea for evening entertainment. If people were OK with the change in location Id call and arrange as it looked amazing.

I then enquired at The National Water Sports place (still near Nottingham) and they do camping £14 per night per tent  so cheaper than the other place and they accept group booking albeit not roudy/unruly ones in his wordswell I think we are all safe there Hawksport I am sure will whip everyone into line 
Beds, Cheap Hotel, Campsite, Breakfast, National Water Sports Centre Nottinghamshire, Nottingham

I dont want to be a pain but as we have months for sorting this we dont want to rush into an unsuitable place. I am trying to be sensible (doesnt happen often make the most of it!) and think that we could get a better deal and an easier time elsewhere. The only issue with that place is they are not available 9-11th Sept so before anyone books stuff we need to agree on what we want to do.

And do we want to find a hall with field or go to a campsite? How many people are definitely coming etc? Happy to organise and contact places just need ideas of what we all want! 

Criteria:

Allows dogs
Allows groups
Is affordable 
Is safe/has amenities

Sorry I sound so dominant (I am not really  ) feel free to tell me to shut up 

BM
xx


----------



## metame

i dont care where we go as long as i can get there! and i can get teh time off work 

anyone got any friends who are farmers and have a spare field?!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Haha I know loads of farmers who would let me have a free field but that's in like Lincolnshire haha!

PLEASE look ingot Glamping Buster's Mummy go on for a laugh they have loads of places to do it


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> yup!
> 
> but how can you go glamping without a camp bed? can you even fit a camp bed in your car?!
> 
> we could always share my big tent? *if* it comes under their regulations for tent sizes
> and depending on your opinions of sharing*
> 
> and as long as it doesnt still stink
> 
> i'll have to get up to my mums and get it soon...
> 
> * wont be offeneded if you say no :lol:


It can't stink too bad in fresh air 

Hahaha there are always ways for glamping


----------



## GoldenShadow

Prices for Jollydays Luxury Camping Holidays

  

Sod taking the dog I want to go thereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lil muppet

BM! Do you want me to have a look for places as well? Can do so when I get home tonight! Its not fair that one person has to do all the work!


----------



## Guest

PMSL Is this some sort of conspiracy?! I'd JUST worked out where I was going 

*face palm*

:lol:

xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

National Water Sports Place near to West Bridgeford....

I think you'll find Bexy1989 will deffo be up for this one.


----------



## MoggyBaby

GoldenShadow said:


> Prices for Jollydays Luxury Camping Holidays
> 
> 
> 
> Sod taking the dog I want to go thereeeeeeeeeee


If you go there I will definitely be joining you for the whole weekend.

THAT is my kind of camping!!!!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> National Water Sports Place near to West Bridgeford....
> 
> I think you'll find Bexy1989 will deffo be up for this one.


Near Sheffield? IS IT NEAR SHEFFIELD?! *twitch*

xxxx


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> BM! Do you want me to have a look for places as well? Can do so when I get home tonight! Its not fair that one person has to do all the work!


Lol i don't mind doing it just have no idea where in the UK i am lmao :lol:

I live near the foot and need to book somewhere near the tummy so those coming from the head, shoulders, elbows and arms don't have to travel so far 

i gave up using counties years ago


----------



## bexy1989

MoggyBaby said:


> National Water Sports Place near to West Bridgeford....
> 
> I think you'll find Bexy1989 will deffo be up for this one.


i would be  i could walk there :lol: :lol: theres a VERY nice chippy just down the road aswell :drool: :lol:

i'm all good for that   and if anyone needs lifts from train station i *might* be able to ask OH to ferry people BUT we only have a ford puma


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> Near Sheffield? IS IT NEAR SHEFFIELD?! *twitch*
> 
> xxxx


/face palm

NO :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> All this changing venues really isn't fair on the blonde one. It might be an idea to stick to PMs untill the location has been decided


:lol: I honestly put my head in my hands when I read it :lol:

I may retire from the thread until late august :lol:

xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I honestly put my head in my hands when I read it :lol:
> 
> I may retire from the thread until late august :lol:
> 
> xxxx


:lol: if goes to Holme Pierponnt, if you can get to mine in west bridford you could follow us there so you dont get lost :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: if goes to Holme Pierponnt, if you can get to mine in west bridford you could follow us there so you dont get lost :lol:


I have absolutely no idea what you're waffling on about :lol:

west bridford Holme Pierponnt - do not say these things to me :lol: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you're waffling on about :lol:
> 
> west bridford Holme Pierponnt - do not say these things to me :lol: xxxxxxxxx


:lol: go back to sleep em  *pats* :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Rethink Guys!!!
> 
> Sorry
> 
> After reading the T&C on the other site I am not sure how much we will get away with? I would imagine not a lot there was certainly a lot of emphasis on children, family and no single sex bookings.
> 
> I have spent a good few hours searching the net and ringing around most places will not accept groups of people and a fair few others can only hold a handful of tents. Some are ridiculously expensive. I then looked into a hall in Cumbria we can hire for a weekend with a filed ajoined that seemed like a super idea for evening entertainment. If people were OK with the change in location Id call and arrange as it looked amazing.
> 
> I then enquired at The National Water Sports place (still near Nottingham) and they do camping £14 per night per tent  so cheaper than the other place and they accept group booking albeit not roudy/unruly ones in his wordswell I think we are all safe there Hawksport I am sure will whip everyone into line
> Beds, Cheap Hotel, Campsite, Breakfast, National Water Sports Centre Nottinghamshire, Nottingham
> 
> I dont want to be a pain but as we have months for sorting this we dont want to rush into an unsuitable place. I am trying to be sensible (doesnt happen often make the most of it!) and think that we could get a better deal and an easier time elsewhere. The only issue with that place is they are not available 9-11th Sept so before anyone books stuff we need to agree on what we want to do.
> 
> And do we want to find a hall with field or go to a campsite? How many people are definitely coming etc? Happy to organise and contact places just need ideas of what we all want!
> 
> Criteria:
> 
> Allows dogs
> Allows groups
> Is affordable
> Is safe/has amenities
> 
> Sorry I sound so dominant (I am not really  ) feel free to tell me to shut up
> 
> BM
> xx


Just a little add on, theres some HUGE fields near by where there is plenty of room for dogs to run about and what not  Although at the weekend horses do go round every hour


----------



## Guest

This is how I understand the UK!!


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> This is how I understand the UK!!
> 
> View attachment 63513


That's amazing :lol: It might not let me rep you again so soon but I shall try :lol:

Just so you know though - I don't believe in Ireland :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## metame

Eroswoof said:


> That's amazing :lol: It might not let me rep you again so soon but I shall try :lol:
> 
> Just so you know though - I don't believe in Ireland :thumbup: xxxx


you can always rep me if you want to spread it around a bit


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> you can always rep me if you want to spread it around a bit


I just tried and it shouted at me

'NO EMMA! YOU'VE GIVEN OUT TOO MUCH REP! - STOP IT' it said

xxxx


----------



## metame

Eroswoof said:


> I just tried and it shouted at me
> 
> 'NO EMMA! YOU'VE GIVEN OUT TOO MUCH REP! - STOP IT' it said
> 
> xxxx


that's not fair :crying:


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> that's not fair :crying:


I'll catch it out tomorrow - don't you fret xxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I just tried and it shouted at me
> 
> 'NO EMMA! YOU'VE GIVEN OUT TOO MUCH REP! - STOP IT' it said
> 
> xxxx


No worries its the thought that counts


----------



## metame

Eroswoof said:


> I'll catch it out tomorrow - don't you fret xxxx


yeah yeah 

i really going out now... (reiterated from 4 hours ago)


----------



## Guest

The difference between venues is like the difference between clotted cream and squirty cream! They all taste good but one is funner than the other!! 

One is for posh cornish birds with their afternoon tea the other is for cheap desserts and a laugh i say we go for the laugh!!

Another post looking at the world through the eyes of Gemma


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Cheap sticky pudding will do for me


Awww yummy with bananas and custard


----------



## paddyjulie

Whats the place called in Cumbria you were looking at BM?

Juliex


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> Whats the place called in Cumbria you were looking at BM?
> 
> Juliex


Something mill something will get full name when i get home


----------



## lil muppet

Busta Mumma! Google billing aqua drome!


----------



## sue&harvey

I think Cumbria is a bit too far for the boys  Don't think I would be able to make it if it was there.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Cumbria
> We've gone from Gemmas bottom to Gemmas chest and I never noticed


Further down please


----------



## MoggyBaby

hawksport said:


> I don't want to come all the way up there


EXCUSE ME??????????????? :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:

I thought BM was the only one around here to make THOSE sort of suggestions.... Seems I was wrong!! :blink:


----------



## lil muppet

Billing aqua drome is just of the M1 and is Northampton! £15 a night


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I don't want to come all the way up there


Cheeky  I'll be alone in my thoughts of fairies and cotton candy trees and aww a little bunny rabbit! 

Just stay down South!!

I love a good foot massage


----------



## Guest

Hey 39 pages and counting I did well


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> Billing aqua drome is just of the M1 and is Northampton! £15 a night


Wheres Northampton


----------



## MoggyBaby

*EMMMA - DO NOT READ BELOW - CONFUSING INFORMATION CONTAINED IN POST!!!!*



bexy1989 said:


> Wheres Northampton


A bit further down the M1 from Nottingham. About 5 junctions I think....


----------



## lil muppet

Google it! The place always has all aminitys on site and takeaways and pups are not far at all! And I'm sure they would bring the price down if you reserved lots of Pitches!


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> Near Sheffield


i could try and coax boyfriend into driving me there


----------



## lil muppet

Oh and they allow big tents but only 4 people per pitch otherwise they charge extra but thts not a problem!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> *EMMMA - DO NOT READ BELOW - CONFUSING INFORMATION CONTAINED IN POST!!!!*
> 
> A bit further down the M1 from Nottingham. About 5 junctions I think....


Read it  :lol: xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX

Just let me know where you all decide, Then ill aa route plan and see if i can convince the OH to dump me off for a few days :lol:
Im useless with geography.. Not as bad as Emma but useless all the same xx


----------



## lil muppet

lil_muppet said:


> Google it! The place always has all aminitys on site and takeaways and pups are not far at all! And I'm sure they would bring the price down if you reserved lots of Pitches!


Pups? I ment pubs! 
But they do allow dogs!


----------



## Guest

Aquadrome looks fab for the entertainment 

Pool partaaaay!! 

Looks massive too  I'm leaving Buster at home


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Aquadrome looks fab for the entertainment
> 
> Pool partaaaay!!
> 
> Looks massive too  I'm leaving Buster at home


forget pool party... CRAZY GOLF AND GO-KARTS 

Edit: just looked at 'the area' and saw this ...

Catanger Llamas - 30 mins drive
Llama trekking along farm tracks, bridleways and country lanes
Northampton

Crow Hill Frontier Camp - 15 mins drive
Challenging adventure courses
Irthlingborough, Northampton


----------



## Guest

"sorry Buster darling you are staying home with daddy as mummy wants to have just one weekend of fun"



Don't think it will work those cute eyes and floppy ears do it everytime


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> "sorry Buster darling you are staying home with daddy as mummy wants to have just one weekend of fun"
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it will work those cute eyes and floppy ears do it everytime


it will work  stay strong and DON'T LOOK IN THE EYES! :lol:


----------



## Guest

:yikes: But I can't go anywhere without Bumble :yikes: I'll wither and die xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> :yikes: But I can't go anywhere without Bumble :yikes: I'll wither and die xxxx


Bumble is allowed to come  xxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> Bumble is allowed to come  xxxx


YEY :lol: xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> YEY :lol: xxxx


but what wil lyou do with him when everyones off to the pool :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> and you need someone to look after you


Sadly it's a valid consideration :lol: xxxx

EDIT - Bexy, I'd stay with him  He's my whole world that little dog xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> Sadly it's a valid consideration :lol: xxxx
> 
> EDIT - Bexy, I'd stay with him  He's my whole world that little dog xxxx


:lol: you can guard the tents  :lol: xxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: you can guard the tents  :lol: xxxx


Pfft no one will dare come near when they know there's a pom there :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## metame

bexy1989 said:


> but what wil lyou do with him when everyones off to the pool :lol:


pool as in swimming pool?
i cant exactly go swimming with anyone...


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I was beginig to think you were in your own little world, just didn't realise how little


Tis nice in here though  xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

metame said:


> pool as in swimming pool?
> i cant exactly go swimming with anyone...


Billing Aquadrome Holiday Park Northampton | NEW - The Venue


----------



## metame

bexy1989 said:


> Billing Aquadrome Holiday Park Northampton | NEW - The Venue


ahh... ok...
thats not fair, i cant join you in the pool :crying:


----------



## bexy1989

metame said:


> ahh... ok...
> thats not fair, i cant join you in the pool :crying:


:crying:


----------



## metame

bexy1989 said:


> :crying:


exactly!!!

guess i'll just dog sit for everyone!


----------



## bexy1989

metame said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> guess i'll just dog sit for everyone!


we can play crazy golf instead


----------



## metame

bexy1989 said:


> we can play crazy golf instead


yay! okies! 

(though id still prefer swimming )


----------



## Guest

Can a mod make this sticky, just until September as when this moves down slightly it's hard to respond on my mobile - covert surfing on the interweb on my mobile whilst should be servicing members of the public 

Thankyou


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> *Can a mod make me sticky, just until September* as when this moves down slightly it's hard to respond on my mobile - covert surfing on the interweb on my mobile whilst should be servicing members of the public
> 
> Thankyou


:lol: :lol: :lol: CLASSIC! :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Can a mod make me sticky, just until September as when this moves down slightly it's hard to respond on my mobile - covert surfing on the interweb on my mobile whilst should be servicing members of the public
> 
> Thankyou


this is why we need a meets section


----------



## lil muppet

ooo so biling aqua drom is a poss? its not exatly on my my doorstep so please dont think that i have chosen it because its easy for me! would be very good if it was there though! 

depending on the amount of people coming im sure we could do a deal with them! also ... up to a 20ft tent!! we will deffo be able to get 4 people per pitch!


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Can a mod make me sticky, just until September as when this moves down slightly it's hard to respond on my mobile - covert surfing on the interweb on my mobile whilst should be servicing members of the public
> 
> Thankyou


Where and when do you want to meet?


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Where and when do you want to meet?


Oh my god just noticed that 

Did you have to quote it...can't just secretly change that now can I? 

10am? Common side of the Tamar Bridge?


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh my god just noticed that
> 
> Did you have to quote it...can't just secretly change that now can I?


:lol: I'll be there  And nope I don't know how to edit posts!

10am? Common side of the Tamar Bridge? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

Your side of the bridge...can we make it 11am please gonna have one mighty hangover in the morning


----------



## sue&harvey

Sounds like a plan to me  Youll have to wait a bit though, got to go to specsavers!


----------



## Guest

Is everyone keen on the aquadome? Its not much further and looks like there is plenty to get up to and price is reasonable 

Called so many people today and we'd be hard pushed to find somewhere that allows groups and is reasonable x

once we provisionally/book then everyone can plan transport, leave etc

BM

x


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Is everyone keen on the aquadome? Its not much further and looks like there is plenty to get up to and price is reasonable
> 
> Called so many people today and we'd be hard pushed to find somewhere that allows groups and is reasonable x
> 
> once we provisionally/book then everyone can plan transport, leave etc
> 
> BM
> 
> x


as long as everyone doesnt go swimming and leave me on my lonesome


----------



## sleepyhollow

Are you not all worried that the boggieman might follow you to the camp site?


----------



## metame

sleepyhollow said:


> Are you not all worried that the boggieman might follow you to the camp site?


go around tying star shaped balloons to peoples tents :lol:


----------



## Guest

*sigh*

BM - WHERE am I going? :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## sleepyhollow

metame said:


> go around tying star shaped balloons to peoples tents :lol:


PMSL!!!!!!!!!

Yassss! Stop giving him ideas!


----------



## metame

sleepyhollow said:


> PMSL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yassss! Stop giving him ideas!


how do you know its male?!
they even have yellow ones 

5 x Yellow 20" Foil Star Shaped Balloons - Qual | eBay UK

and im leaving it there before this thread escalates as well :lol:


----------



## sleepyhollow

metame said:


> how do you know its male?!
> they even have yellow ones
> 
> 5 x Yellow 20" Foil Star Shaped Balloons - Qual | eBay UK
> 
> and im leaving it there before this thread escalates as well :lol:


The clue is in the name....... boggieMAN! 

Night, sleep well and dont let the bed bugs bite!

ps. I have ordered some of those balloons, see you at a camp site near you soon mmwwwwhhhhaaaaaa!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Ok with me.




wanna go swimming not sure it will work with two beagles!!!

Need a dogsitter - like beagles much?


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> *sigh*
> 
> BM - WHERE am I going? :lol: xxxxxxx


Wherever you like hun wherever you like 

although be nice if you were at the same place as us


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> They can stay with me and play with my boy


Lol never know when your being rude, serious or silly but you make me smile


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> This should help you decide
> I'm never ever rude you bad girls just take things the wrong way
> Thursday is the new Friday and Tuesday is the new Sunday. I refuse to be sensible at the weekend
> So if it's Wednesday I could be serious or silly any other day it's just silly


Oh come on you know I've had a few tonight i still have no idea 

Lol 'bad girl' you got me all wrong


----------



## Guest

What day of the week is it anyway? My head hurts


----------



## lil muppet

Yay! Let's just hope they have room for us!


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so confused as to what's going on just tell me when and where and the closest airport


----------



## JJAK

Right, rechecked with work, it would appear im working the 9th-11th (if its still then  as some jammy gits have already booked that week off!) so im afraid i will more than likely just be a day visitor, might not bring the dogs though, not 100% sure how jess would take to more than 2 dogs running round and wouldnt want to be in the situation where she could (potentially) hurt another dog...or send herself loopy and us have to start all over again with her. x


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> I was up all night polishing my pole for you


IM SO SORRY! 
Lol, i know shell be ok with your dog, but wouldnt know how shed take to everyone elses


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> We wil have to get out for a walk soon


Sounds good to me, 
Shes come along a little bit, isnt so "i want to kill you" anymore....not that you saw ANY of that!


----------



## Nicky10

What dates is it we're going? 9-11th September or did it change


----------



## Guest

LOL called the Billing Aquadrome - very busy 9th - 11th not sure they'd be able to fit us in  but they have no bookings at all for the weekend before (2nd - 4th) and the weekend after (16th - 18th). There is a £5 per night difference in price between the 2-4 Sept and 16-18 Sept as it goes from high season to low season.

Tents (up to 20 ft) and Pitches (up to 4 persons) per night is £20 (£40 whole stay) on 2-4th Sept.

Tents (up to 20 ft) and Pitches (up to 4 persons) per night is £15 (£30 whole stay) on 16-18th Sept.

Rates include ONE car only per pitch, per night

Dogs are £2 per night and they can have a pup tent for an extra £5 per night  (kidding my colleague has now explained slowly what a pup tent is  ) We will bring a gazebo for our entertainment purposes everyone bring a chair 

I do like the sound of this place as it offers everything we'd like. They can book it give me a ref number so you can all quote that when you book. She did ask if we were a roudy group as they can plan it out so we are more secluded  assured her we weren't  although must say most accomodating place yet.

The other sports centre place (Notts way) was great but he said they take money when we arrive and dont book...I aint sleeping in the car  so for security I just like Billing Aquadrome.

*completely off-topic shameless post* talking to all these people up north must say wow love the accent 

Anyway I'm easily pleased really and a bit of grass is a bit of grass but it's the people your with and the fun you can have on that piece of grass  if we cannot fart without being told off at a campsite then we aint gonna have much fun but it would be nice to socialise and play with each other without the fear of being evicted.

We want to play a few games, sit up chatting and well 'meet' so I think Billing Aquadrome offers that and very very few allow us that opportunity within a reasonable price range - just my opinion 

Let me know what you all think before Tuesday and I'll call and book, Deposit is one nights stay so depending on weekend we want (2-4th/£20 or 16-18th/£15)

and also if you cannot make those dates as it seems the 9th - 11th is busy everywhere with regattas!!

Proof read and satisfied  so ner ner ner ner!!


----------



## Nicky10

Sounds good but maybe 16-18


----------



## metame

sounds good!
later date's good  saves a tenner, more booze for the drunkards?!


----------



## Nicky10

And if google maps is right it's not that far from the airport right *goes to check flights*

Right there are flights from a Belfast airport so should be no problem getting there and back


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL called the Billing Aquadrome - very busy 9th - 11th not sure they'd be able to fit us in  but they have no bookings at all for the weekend before (2nd - 4th) and the weekend after (16th - 18th). There is a £5 per night difference in price between the 2-4 Sept and 16-18 Sept as it goes from high season to low season.
> 
> Tents (up to 20 ft) and Pitches (up to 4 persons) per night is £20 (£40 whole stay) on 2-4th Sept.
> 
> Tents (up to 20 ft) and Pitches (up to 4 persons) per night is £15 (£30 whole stay) on 16-18th Sept.
> 
> Rates include ONE car only per pitch, per night
> 
> Dogs are £2 per night and they can have a pup tent for an extra £5 per night  (kidding my colleague has now explained slowly what a pup tent is  ) We will bring a gazebo for our entertainment purposes everyone bring a chair
> 
> I do like the sound of this place as it offers everything we'd like. They can book it give me a ref number so you can all quote that when you book. She did ask if we were a roudy group as they can plan it out so we are more secluded  assured her we weren't  although must say most accomodating place yet.
> 
> The other sports centre place (Notts way) was great but he said they take money when we arrive and dont book...I aint sleeping in the car  so for security I just like Billing Aquadrome.
> 
> *completely off-topic shameless post* talking to all these people up north must say wow love the accent
> 
> Anyway I'm easily pleased really and a bit of grass is a bit of grass but it's the people your with and the fun you can have on that piece of grass  if we cannot fart without being told off at a campsite then we aint gonna have much fun but it would be nice to socialise and play with each other without the fear of being evicted.
> 
> We want to play a few games, sit up chatting and well 'meet' so I think Billing Aquadrome offers that and very very few allow us that opportunity within a reasonable price range - just my opinion
> 
> Let me know what you all think before Tuesday and I'll call and book, Deposit is one nights stay so depending on weekend we want (2-4th/£20 or 16-18th/£15)
> 
> and also if you cannot make those dates as it seems the 9th - 11th is busy everywhere with regattas!!
> 
> Proof read and satisfied  so ner ner ner ner!!


Play with each other?!?! Anyway so I'm glad I have suggested somewhere ever one is happy with!


----------



## metame

the have a tattoo studio and internet cafe so we can all get pf tattoos and then come online and talk about it


----------



## lil muppet

btw I have never been!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oooh nice I'm liking Nothampton :thumbup:

Only 1hr 46 mins from me by car


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I have
> When I was about 6 years old
> If we are having tattoos I'm having the stills from my new screen saver down my arm


: You're such a tit :

*ba-dum-tshhhh* :lol:

xxxx


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Oooh nice I'm liking Nothampton :thumbup:
> 
> Only 1hr 46 mins from me by car


yay 

lol.....


----------



## Guest

I can still go (sorry :lol: ) but the later date is lots bettererer 

I'm not even asking where I'm going. I don't care anymore :lol: 

Anywhere in Sheffield is fine

xxxx


----------



## metame

can we have an updated list of who is going please?


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> can we have an updated list of who is going please?


LOL who is going?


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL who is going?


exactly!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Me........................


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> : You're such a tit :
> 
> *ba-dum-tshhhh* :lol:
> 
> xxxx


What's your screensaver? 

I'd love a tatoo a little pawprint on my wrist or somewhere I am such a wimp I couldn't go through with it, I need to be pinned down to have a flu jab


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> My new screen saver is the pics on the "other" thread


 Oh what did I start? - full of bright ideas me


----------



## lil muppet

I have just been told its half a mile away from a sewage works


----------



## Fleur

lil_muppet said:


> I have just been told its half a mile away from a sewage works


Don't let that put you off neccessarily - I live a couple of miles from one and I can never smell it.


----------



## XxZoexX

*mental note- take nose plug thingys


----------



## Guest

That just gives the men a good excuse when they had a hot curry the night before  my dad used to love using that excuse when we drive past the local sewage works


----------



## lil muppet

Ok I'm glad u don't mind! Still lush though!


----------



## bexy1989

the later dates are better for me as i can deff get it off  

 tattoo studio  sooooo tempting   

argh just realised hockey weekend starts the weekend before ... might have to give my season ticket away from that game ><


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> the later dates are better for me as i can deff get it off
> 
> tattoo studio  sooooo tempting
> 
> argh just realised hockey weekend starts the weekend before ... might have to give my season ticket away from that game ><


Aww but we are all worth it


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Aww but we are all worth it


haha good job :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just gone flying into a huge muddy bog whilst walking the mischievous beagle!! Obviously he anticipated the mud whilst i was responding to a post on here he jumped over the pile of muck and dragged me in!! I can't blame him as i was being a bit neglectful allowing him to lead the way! Little money then went and kicked up a load of mud! Look like a swamp monster now! 

The offending mud!


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just gone flying into a huge muddy bog whilst walking the mischievous beagle!! Obviously he anticipated the mud whilst i was responding to a post on here he jumped over the pile of muck and dragged me in!! I can't blame him as i was being a bit neglectful allowing him to lead the way! Little money then went and kicked up a load of mud! Look like a swamp monster now!
> 
> The offending mud!
> 
> View attachment 63560


:lol: :lol:

i see no BM shaped mark :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

Hi all, I would possibly like to join you all on this camoing trip as long as I can get a sitter for my girls for the weekend.

I live in Kent and I drive if anyone would like to share a ride with me??
I dont own a tent but could possibly borrow one. 

hopefully it will work out and I can meet you all.


----------



## babycham2002

Right then, if its those two weeks and I was working the one in between that must mean I have those two either side off as I work every over


So I would love to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will PM you now xxx :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Right then, if its those two weeks and I was working the one in between that must mean I have those two either side off as I work every over
> 
> So I would love to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will PM you now xxx :001_smile:


THIS IS MY ULTIMATE FANTASY :yikes:

Is he?! IS HE?!?!?!??!?!!

PMSL I'm on tenter-hooks

xxxx


----------



## babycham2002

Eroswoof said:


> THIS IS MY ULTIMATE FANTASY :yikes:
> 
> Is he?! IS HE?!?!?!??!?!!
> 
> PMSL I'm on tenter-hooks
> 
> xxxx


He's checking he hasnt got any gigs that weekend.


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> tattoo studio  sooooo tempting


I am so tempted as well, always wanted one!! If you can pin me down long enough I'll have one


----------



## Nicky10

:blink: No tattoos please? I'll help hold down unwilling volunteers or something but I'm not getting one


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am so tempted as well, always wanted one!! If you can pin me down long enough I'll have one


I'll do it with you  i promise you it wont hurt  i want my live laugh love tattoo  i can only get it after i get back from mu hol with my gran as she hates tattoos :lol: this is the perfect oppitunity


----------



## Guest

Its turning into one of those:

"what happens at PF camp stays at PF camp"


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Its turning into one of those:
> 
> "what happens at PF camp stays at PF camp"


:lol: the photos on facebook are going to be classic :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: the photos on facebook are going to be classic :lol:


The "This one time at PF camp I stuck a tent pole....." (or summit like that!) threads will be even better


----------



## sue&harvey

Think we going to get demoted HS if we go on this trip! :scared: Leading the forum into disrepute! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I really need to get a new camera that can take videos for this.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I really need to get a new camera that can take videos for this.


I have already offered to video, much rather be behind the camera...learnt my lesson well there


----------



## Nicky10

Oh? Do tell


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> The "This one time at PF camp I stuck a tent pole....." (or summit like that!) threads will be even better


there are going to be so many ... 'yeaa well you had to be there' comments :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Or so many yes that really did happen what do you mean you need proof?


----------



## bexy1989

Nicky10 said:


> Or so many yes that really did happen what do you mean you need proof?


'no im sorry i cant post the photo on here... its a family forum' :lol:


----------



## Guest

I am going to come with Tanya! we are not going to stay with you guys -we are booking into the Thoresby Hall hotel (coz we want a real bed) but we shall both be yeiding a big stick!! to keep Hawksport in order!


----------



## Nicky10

Lol can't wait it's certainly going to be a lot of fun


----------



## bexy1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am going to come with Tanya! we are not going to stay with you guys -we are booking into the Thoresby Hall hotel (coz we want a real bed) but we shall both be yeiding a big stick!! to keep Hawksport in order!


Thoresby Hall is lovelllly  did a couple of concerts there when i played violin, the glass blowing shop is amazing, if they still have him they had an african grey parrot that used to pretend to shoot you  and if you stood in front of the window he'd head bang to you :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am going to come with Tanya! we are not going to stay with you guys -we are booking into the Thoresby Hall hotel (coz we want a real bed) but we shall both be yeiding a big stick!! to keep Hawksport in order!


Oh yes most definitely. I don't think my tired and aching body will allow me to camp, but I'll probably pop along for the day (in between spa treatments at Thoresby  ) Luckily, you won't be far from me so in true gundog style, myself and DT will march in with our tweed and rifles and lie sportingly out in the sun


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you do would be great to meet both of you


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> there are going to be so many ... 'yeaa well you had to be there' comments :lol:


Best have our own forum like adult chat most of it won't be repeatable


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> Tanya knows I'm a good boy


I can vouch for your dogs


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I only have one. The little Manchester belongs to the lady I was with


All the same- they never pee'd on me. Thats quite a feat in a wheelchair


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> You must be special because that little MT never goes to people he doesn't know


Awww. I feel honoured :001_wub:.

I must look pathetic to him so he took pity on me


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> You're far from pathetic. I wished I'd took my sweeties


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> It means you are a very attractive young lady, but if I say that a picture of a bag of sweeties might appear.


I am really lost now 

Is this like the "diamond" that has been doing the rounds?


----------



## Gratch

Buster's Mummy said:


> Rethink Guys!!!
> 
> Sorry
> 
> After reading the T&C on the other site I am not sure how much we will get away with? I would imagine not a lot there was certainly a lot of emphasis on children, family and no single sex bookings.
> 
> I have spent a good few hours searching the net and ringing around most places will not accept groups of people and a fair few others can only hold a handful of tents. Some are ridiculously expensive. I then looked into a hall in Cumbria we can hire for a weekend with a filed ajoined that seemed like a super idea for evening entertainment. If people were OK with the change in location Id call and arrange as it looked amazing.
> 
> I then enquired at The National Water Sports place (still near Nottingham) and they do camping £14 per night per tent  so cheaper than the other place and they accept group booking albeit not roudy/unruly ones in his wordswell I think we are all safe there Hawksport I am sure will whip everyone into line
> Beds, Cheap Hotel, Campsite, Breakfast, National Water Sports Centre Nottinghamshire, Nottingham
> 
> I dont want to be a pain but as we have months for sorting this we dont want to rush into an unsuitable place. I am trying to be sensible (doesnt happen often make the most of it!) and think that we could get a better deal and an easier time elsewhere. The only issue with that place is they are not available 9-11th Sept so before anyone books stuff we need to agree on what we want to do.
> 
> And do we want to find a hall with field or go to a campsite? How many people are definitely coming etc? Happy to organise and contact places just need ideas of what we all want!
> 
> Criteria:
> 
> Allows dogs
> Allows groups
> Is affordable
> Is safe/has amenities
> 
> Sorry I sound so dominant (I am not really  ) feel free to tell me to shut up
> 
> BM
> xx


Agh why did I try catch up? I'm confused now...


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Agh why did I try catch up? I'm confused now...


LOL sorry 

but it means we can now have more fun...the other place was too strict.

Read my description of squirty cream and clotted cream for a rough idea of what planet I'm on


----------



## Gratch

Ok but now I have to read through 521 posts so I knoe what the feck is happening  Unless someone wants to be nice and tell me now *hint hint*

Edit: did I just sound like Emma? I think she's contagious


----------



## Tanya1989

I thought it was Sherwood Forest????


----------



## XxZoexX

Locations changed (slightly)
Dates changed (slightly) :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989

To where and when? I'll change the title. I've learnt how to do it now


----------



## Gratch

XxZoexX said:


> Locations changed (slightly)
> Dates changed (slightly) :lol:


:glare::glare::glare:


----------



## Gratch

hawksport said:


> You've both caught blondeitus


but I just dyed my hair black


----------



## Tanya1989

What can I say, I live up to my pet name: an educated idiot


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> To where and when? I'll change the title. I've learnt how to do it now


I can suggest a few you can start on...save them ever being brought up again 

*whispers* the other mods don't know how to do it!!


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Ok but now I have to read through 521 posts so I knoe what the feck is happening  Unless someone wants to be nice and tell me now *hint hint*
> 
> Edit: did I just sound like Emma? I think she's contagious


I'll summarise...520 odd posts for ya 

I enquired at sherwood forest and they were available but were a family only park. I was not willing to take responsibility for this lot on here 

So I panicked spent a day ringing around places but none wanted a noisy bunch of noisy people (lacking vocab skills tonight!!)

Lil-muppet suggested a localish place, I called them they were very nice but couldn't do the original weekend...in fact most places seem to be doing some regatta type thing. Well anyway we are now going for 16th - 18th Sept as 90% have confirmed they are free.

Emma got confused and these posts account for about 80% of the thread  my typos have improved, I can now move onto Key Stage 1 literacy and Hawksport is just mischief (but highly amusing)

Does that help?


----------



## XxZoexX

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'll summarise...520 odd posts for ya
> 
> I enquired at sherwood forest and they were available but were a family only park. I was not willing to take responsibility for this lot on here
> 
> So I panicked spent a day ringing around places but none wanted a noisy bunch of noisy people (lacking vocab skills tonight!!)
> 
> Lil-muppet suggested a localish place, I called them they were very nice but couldn't do the original weekend...in fact most places seem to be doing some regatta type thing. Well anyway we are now going for 16th - 18th Sept as 90% have confirmed they are free.
> 
> Emma got confused and these posts account for about 80% of the thread  my typos have improved, I can now move onto Key Stage 1 literacy and Hawksport is just mischief (but highly amusing)
> 
> Does that help?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ermmmm no

Emmas 80% has alot to answer for :lol:


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ermmmm no
> 
> Emmas 80% has alot to answer for :lol:


I thought it would be great to do a fundraiser 

bath of beans or even better Hawksport can get his legs waxed  I said I'd give a tenner to watch that - give an extra tenner to help out 

What do we say girls?


----------



## XxZoexX

Haha Yeah ill pay for pain :lol:
Aslong as its not mine :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Just wait a minute. Having the hairs ripped out of my legs while you all stand laughing at me doesn't sound like a fun weekend to me


Its a fun weekend for us too


----------



## Guest

Kidding  although do think it would be nice to do something memorable and worthwhile


----------



## XxZoexX

Yeah make something really fab come out of it.. Without being smutty :lol:


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> Yeah make something really fab come out of it.. Without being smutty :lol:


I knew what you meant until you mentioned the word smutty and then i giggled as it sounded rude


----------



## XxZoexX

It did.. I have school girl humor head on :lol:


----------



## Guest

XxZoexX said:


> It did.. I have school girl humor head on :lol:


Lol I always have one if them on


----------



## Jamie

Whats happening with this? Where do I need to be and when? :blushing:


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Whats happening with this? Where do I need to be and when? :blushing:


Billing Aquadrome, Northampton

Friday 16th Sept - Sunday 18th Sept


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Whats happening with this? Where do I need to be and when? :blushing:


Welcome to my world :yikes:

xxxx


----------



## Jamie

Eroswoof said:


> Welcome to my world :yikes:
> 
> xxxx


LOL do I need to book anything? Is it camping?


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> LOL do I need to book anything? Is it camping?


I hope that's not directed at me :lol: :lol:

God help you if it is :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Jamie

Eroswoof said:


> I hope that's not directed at me :lol: :lol:
> 
> God help you if it is :lol: xxxxxx


The 'LOL' was directed at your post!

The other bit was 2 genuine questions!


----------



## Gratch

Jamie said:


> The 'LOL' was directed at your post!
> 
> The other bit was 2 genuine questions!


blondes


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> The 'LOL' was directed at your post!
> 
> The other bit was 2 genuine questions!


PMSL you're lovely  xxxx


----------



## Jamie

Gratch said:


> blondes


If I had hair I would be blonde!



Eroswoof said:


> PMSL you're lovely  xxxx


:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

Yeah its camping, you need to bring everything you need for 2 nights stay 

Clothes, tent, bed etc.

Oh come on someone help me out here


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Yeah its camping, you need to bring everything you need for 2 nights stay
> 
> Clothes, tent, bed etc.
> 
> Oh come on someone help me out here


:lol: There is absolutely no-one that knows quite what is happening - once you accept this you'll be much happier :lol:

PS Just noticed you're sticky  Yey! xxxxxxxx


----------



## babycham2002

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: There is absolutely no-one that knows quite what is happening - once you accept this you'll be much happier :lol:
> 
> PS Just noticed you're sticky  Yey! xxxxxxxx


what sticky? where please.
many thanks


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: There is absolutely no-one that knows quite what is happening - once you accept this you'll be much happier :lol:
> 
> PS Just noticed you're sticky  Yey! xxxxxxxx


What ya rambling on about now?


----------



## Guest

Thought it would be nice to do something worthwhile at the weekend, to say we didn't just have fun we raised X amount for charity(s) 

I'm happy to volunteer for anything (within reason) but just need ideas. Think it would be lovely to raise money via sponsorship. I am sure someone else will volunteer too *cough* HS *cough* hairy legs *cough*


----------



## bexy1989

i just got so confused :lol: :lol: 

fundraising is a good idea to


----------



## lil muppet

i have a feeling i will be saving up for a tattoo that weekend!

and JAMIE... you can share a tent with me if you want! seperate beds ofcourse


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i have a feeling i will be saving up for a tattoo that weekend!
> 
> and JAMIE... you can share a tent with me if you want! seperate beds ofcourse


I really want a tatoo  I'm just toooo much of a wimp!!


----------



## Guest

Oh and don't let me get drunk and put something obscene somewhere obscene


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> I really want a tatoo  I'm just toooo much of a wimp!!


im getting one and em just gone to me 'urgh that means i'll probably get one' :lol:

im sure i can hold you down while you have yours


----------



## Gratch

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh and don't let me get drunk and put something obscene somewhere obscene


we're your friends, ofcourse we're not going to stop you from putting obscene things in obscene places 

I mean.... you can TOTALLY trust us


----------



## Gratch

bexy1989 said:


> im getting one and em just gone to me 'urgh that means i'll probably get one' :lol:
> 
> im sure i can hold you down while you have yours


This is where we all get wasted an return with petforums.co.uk tattoos


----------



## celicababe1986

anyone want to share a tent with me??

I keep my hands to myself!!! 
I dont snore 
I also dont fart :blink:
I am quiet (when sober)


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> This is where we all get wasted an return with petforums.co.uk tattoos


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

Aaaaaargh someone coulda told me the date had changed :scared:

I've just gone and booked the 9th-12th of September off work


----------



## Gratch

Verbatim said:


> Aaaaaargh someone coulda told me the date had changed :scared:
> 
> I've just gone and booked the 9th-12th of September off work


change it  loads of time!


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I really want a tatoo  I'm just toooo much of a wimp!!


i have already got one so anouther wont be a problem!



celicababe1986 said:


> anyone want to share a tent with me??
> 
> I keep my hands to myself!!!
> I dont snore
> I also dont fart :blink:
> I am quiet (when sober)


how big is ur tent?


----------



## Tigerneko

Gratch said:


> change it  loads of time!


I might try, think one of my colleagues has already booked the new date off, it's not looking likely any more 

And Northampton is a bit too far, just noticed it's way past Birmingham which is like over 4 hours travelling :scared:

Aww.... will just have to find something else to do with my random weekend off...


----------



## celicababe1986

lil_muppet said:


> i have already got one so anouther wont be a problem!
> 
> how big is ur tent?


I dont have one yet


----------



## Gratch

Verbatim said:


> I might try, think one of my colleagues has already booked the new date off, it's not looking likely any more
> 
> And Northampton is a bit too far, just noticed it's way past Birmingham which is like over 4 hours travelling :scared:
> 
> Aww.... will just have to find something else to do with my random weekend off...


boooooo


----------



## Gratch

celicababe1986 said:


> I dont have one yet


You can share with me and OH if you want, others welcome also as it's a 6 - 8 people tent


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Billing Aquadrome, Northampton
> 
> Friday 16th Sept - Sunday 18th Sept


Thats my BIRTHDAY


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> You can share with me and OH if you want, others welcome also as it's a 6 - 8 people tent


I know this is the worst suggestion ever but can me and Bumb share with you if DT doesn't go :lol:

xxxxxx

EDIT - Weren't we sticky before?  :lol: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> Thats my BIRTHDAY


Yay birthday party


----------



## Gratch

Eroswoof said:


> I know this is the worst suggestion ever but can me and Bumb share with you if DT doesn't go :lol:
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> EDIT - Weren't we sticky before?  :lol: xxxx


As long as your promise not to help, ofcourse! <3


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> As long as your promise not to help, ofcourse! <3


:lol: I promise I wont touch anything at all  xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> As long as your promise not to help, ofcourse! <3


actually laughed at that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> actually laughed at that :lol: :lol:


She was well within her rights  :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> EDIT - Weren't we sticky before?  :lol: xxxx


I got confused i wanted to know who was making me sticky 

*so much wrong with that word *


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> She was well within her rights  :lol: xxxxxxx


:lol: :lol:

i need to find someone to bunk with


----------



## Guest

And what's this about fundraising?

I'll do it, but we are NOT shaving Bumble :nono: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'll make sure you get something tastefull and classy.
> How about.
> HS woz ere 2011
> across your left cheek


:nono: the right cheek is my better side


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> actually laughed at that :lol: :lol:


me too


----------



## Gratch

Me, OH, Eroswoof, Bumble and*celicababe1986  and we'd still have room for 2 - 4 more! And Gratch has made something go terribly terribly wrong...*


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> And this fundraising I'll do it


paddling pool of beans so your sharing with me


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Me, OH, Eroswoof, Bumble and*celicababe1986  and we'd still have room for 2 - 4 more! And Gratch has made something go terribly terribly wrong...*


Bexy!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Me, OH, Eroswoof, Bumble and*celicababe1986  and we'd still have room for 2 - 4 more! And Gratch has made something go terribly terribly wrong...*


not sure if this is a wise idea ...

can i bunk with you


----------



## Gratch

bexy1989 said:


> not sure if this is a wise idea ...
> 
> can i bunk with you


More the merrier! But I swear to god if anyone farts they'll be sleeping rough! (so dunno why I said OH could sleep in the tent)


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> paddling pool of beans so your sharing with me


Being female, I highly recommend against it. You have no idea where those beans end up!


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> More the merrier! But I swear to god if anyone farts they'll be sleeping rough! (so dunno why I said OH could sleep in the tent)


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> More the merrier! But I swear to god if anyone farts they'll be sleeping rough! (so dunno why I said OH could sleep in the tent)


PMPL we'll all be listening out for the midnight trumper now


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> paddling pool of beans so your sharing with me


Oh how vile :lol: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I know, I saw it remember?


 you got lucky!


----------



## Gratch

Buster's Mummy said:


> you got lucky!


I get the feeling you two are going to need a chaperone!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Well, even Chucky got lucky so I was bound to sooner or later


That damn mirror


----------



## Gratch

hawksport said:


> I'm too shy to need a chaperone


Don't start that again :glare:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'm too shy to need a chaperone


Don't start that again!! I know enough now to know that cannot possibly be true  sorry


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> I'm too shy to need a chaperone


 them flying pigs are going the rounds again :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


*whispers* *That cannot possibly be true, I know too much to believe you*

IS THAT BETTER?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's getting warm here


*runs Hawksport ANOTHER cold shower* 

I know what you mean been feeling rather warm myself all evening


----------



## Guest

The hell are you all on about now? 

xxxx

EDIT - S'okay! I've twigged :thumbup: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> The hell are you all on about now?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> EDIT - S'okay! I've twigged :thumbup: :lol: xxxxxx


LMAO its been quiet all night and Mr Mod turns up and causes chaos and confusion


----------



## sue&harvey

hawksport said:


> I'll try not to make you wet tonight


:yikes: With you location and that statement, it sounds REEAALLY dodgy :lol:


----------



## Gratch

YouTube - Black Books | The Cleaner | Channel 4

I think a creepy 'dirty' is needed


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'll try not to make you wet tonight


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> :yikes: With you location and that statement, it sounds REEAALLY dodgy :lol:


thought you were off to bed


----------



## Jamie

This is starting to sound like a very wierd and freaky swingers meet up! You guys are great!


----------



## Guest

Was just off to bed and whilst on my profile page thingy I noticed that I was member of two groups (Hamsters and Beagles). Well I never realised if you see what I mean? Obviously joined the groups when I joined and then got sidetracked by something else.

Anyway is it worth having a group for planning? I don't know whether it is or not  I thought the Beagle group looked good...well the thought most certainly was there it looks however as if nothing much goes on in there. Is that a group thing in general? or is that just some groups?

Wow there's so much on this site I never knew about Anyway I am waffling so must be time for sleep 

Have a think about it  we can then split enquiries into different topics/threads just within that group 

Goodnight

*BM*
x  x


----------



## Guest

Night beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

When you say camping, do you mean in tents or like chalets?


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> This is starting to sound like a very wierd and freaky swingers meet up! You guys are great!


Oops 

Although I've been speechless most of the night  - Hawksport would be seen as a hero in the eyes of my friends/colleagues as I don't think anyone has ever achieved that  I think it will be a quiet weekend....yer right 

night night

BM
x


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> When you say camping, do you mean in tents or like chalets?


tents  proper camping (does that sound as Cornish on the screen as it did aloud in my head?)

BM
x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> tents  proper camping (does that sound as Cornish on the screen as it did aloud in my head?)
> 
> BM
> x


When you go camping is there no bathroom? Thats what puts me off, and a nice warm bed?


----------



## Guest

Can someone just tell me :lol:

WHERE are we going now? xxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Is it not still sherwood forest?


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Is it not still sherwood forest?


:lol: no, it got changed but I've completely lost where to now :lol: xxxx


----------



## lil muppet

k rememeber people! 4 per pitch only!

And!!!

We are going to .....

billing aquadrome Northampton


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> k rememeber people! 4 per pitch only!
> 
> And!!!
> 
> We are going to .....
> 
> billing aquadrome Northampton


Thank you!! xx


----------



## JJAK

lil_muppet said:


> k rememeber people! 4 per pitch only!
> 
> And!!!
> 
> We are going to .....
> 
> billing aquadrome Northampton


thats millllllllles away! Count me out...as theres no way in hell i could get there!


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> thats millllllllles away! Count me out...as theres no way in hell i could get there!


its not that far is it


----------



## Jamie

I'll be there, I'm gunna buy an awesome tent as well. You'll all be jealous of my tent 

Be warned though. Jamie + drink = occasional partial nudity!


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> its not that far is it


It is when you dont drive, are atrotious with public transport AND have to fit 3 days of your life in a suitable sized bag LOL


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> It is when you dont drive, are atrotious with public transport AND have to fit 3 days of your life in a suitable sized bag LOL


i see you point! :lol: im going to have alot of begging to do with my boyfriend to try and get there :lol:


----------



## Jamie

I will always pick people up if they're on the way


----------



## JJAK

what weekend is it now? has the date been changed too?


----------



## bexy1989

*nods* 16-18th sept


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> *nods* 16-18th sept


ooooh, leave it with me! i *MAY* be able to get that weekend off! 
Ima book my holidays this week at work so shall see...and get back to you guys!

Thankies for the offer hawksport


----------



## Jamie

What time will people get there on the Friday? Just wondering if I need to book the Friday off work.


----------



## bexy1989

Jamie said:


> What time will people get there on the Friday? Just wondering if I need to book the Friday off work.


no idea :lol: im going to book the friday off anyway, im guessing it'll be a similar thing to hotels, arrive after 10 as the people there before you need to pack away tents etc


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> If you're not taking a dog I could sqeeze you in aswell


me, you, bexy and your dogbert in a car together....i feel sorry for you HS!

(thats if dogbert is coming!....and if he is...then im afraid hes coming to live with me after...hes a good influence on jess  )


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> If you're not taking a dog I could sqeeze you in aswell


no dog my end  your a star


----------



## CharleyRogan

Where is northhampton? Is that further south than Nottingham?


----------



## bexy1989

CharleyRogan said:


> Where is northhampton? Is that further south than Nottingham?


its nearer to sheffield than nottingham


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> And Nicky 10
> 
> I can see it now. HS arrives at camp with 3 young ladies .
> This is the stuff legends are made of.
> 
> If you could all just ruffle your hair up a bit and smudge your lipstick before we arrive my reputation will be secure


But we cant ruffle your hair


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> It's the opposite way to Sheffield :lol:
> That's all I need, 3 women giving me directions


i learnt years ago that im crap with directions, so ill be the one just staring out the window


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> It's the opposite way to Sheffield :lol:
> That's all I need, 3 women giving me directions


this is why i dont drive :lol: :lol: i only realised the other day birmingham is south of us not north! :lol:


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> this is why i dont drive :lol: :lol: i only realised the other day birmingham is south of us not north! :lol:


well, i only just learnt that birmingham is south of us...not north


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> What time will people get there on the Friday? Just wondering if I need to book the Friday off work.


Oh I knew I had to something on Thursday  can someone remind me Tuesday morning get Friday the 16th september off and maybe it would be wise to have the Monday off too


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> this is why i dont drive :lol: :lol: i only realised the other day birmingham is south of us not north! :lol:


I got it easy everywhere is north when your down here!!


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> I got it easy everywhere is north when your down here!!


i have such a bad sense of direction, i once got lost driving round west bridgford which is where i live :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

bexy1989 said:


> this is why i dont drive :lol: :lol: i only realised the other day birmingham is south of us not north! :lol:


Birmingham is well south! Well from me anyway!  I get lost driving around the area I grew up in for 18 years :/


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm going to think about it. 165 miles from mine, and its all motorway driving, long drive down M6 from jct 26 to jct 1, then on to the M1

Is the M1 busy? I have only done motorways once and they were all quite quiet apart from the M62, but am I right that the M1 is heaving? And southerners (no offence) aren't as much of softies when it comes to driving as us northerners!


----------



## Jamie

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm going to think about it. *165 miles from mine*, and its all motorway driving, long drive down M6 from jct 26 to jct 1, then on to the M1
> 
> Is the M1 busy? I have only done motorways once and they were all quite quiet apart from the M62, but am I right that the M1 is heaving? And southerners (no offence) aren't as much of softies when it comes to driving as us northerners!


2 hours!! :tongue_smilie: mind you I have a lead foot! :lol:

The M1 is rubbish south of Milton Keynes (which you wont get to!), so as far as I know you should be fine on it


----------



## Waterlily

Not sure if I can make it, may take me to long to get there


----------



## CharleyRogan

Jamie said:


> 2 hours!! :tongue_smilie: mind you I have a lead foot! :lol:
> 
> The M1 is rubbish south of Milton Keynes (which you wont get to!), so as far as I know you should be fine on it


Been to Milton Keynes before but that was before I could drive! 2 hours in a 1.1? it'll probably have blown up! Actually saying that I should have my 1.6 on the road by then, but even still 2 hours? It will take me around 3 to get Northampton, then add an hour for getting lost! 

I want to keep my license and not have to take a loan out to buy petrol


----------



## CharleyRogan

hawksport said:


> The M1 isn't as busy as the m6


Ah okay then! the M6 was one of the ones I went on the other day and it was reasonably busy. I'm fine once I get on.... its getting on them I have trouble with as noone seems to move over for me!


----------



## GoldenShadow

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm going to think about it. 165 miles from mine, and its all motorway driving, long drive down M6 from jct 26 to jct 1, then on to the M1
> 
> Is the M1 busy? I have only done motorways once and they were all quite quiet apart from the M62, but am I right that the M1 is heaving? And southerners (no offence) aren't as much of softies when it comes to driving as us northerners!


Living in the south I would say you are wrong 

I find people on motorways in general quite accommodating but in towns wherever I go people are quite rude and pull out on you. You get a nice few but more who are a bit rude I think its just a town thing when its busy and people have places to go.

Motorways aren't bad you'll be fine :thumbup:



Jamie said:


> 2 hours!! :tongue_smilie: mind you I have a lead foot! :lol:
> 
> The M1 is rubbish south of Milton Keynes (which you wont get to!), so as far as I know you should be fine on it


Oh no why's it rubbish south of MK?! I'd take the M25 round top of London to Hemel Hempstead then straight up M1 to Northants?


----------



## CharleyRogan

M25... thats the London ringroad innit? I'm not that confident.... I've heard about London driving :/

Towns I find generally a pain in the arse, especially on summer days when people walk in front of you! And cars do pull out without looking.

Its gonna cost me £60 in petrol, and thats at the price it is now, how much to set up camp and do I need to buy a tent?


----------



## Guest

I hope to be driving up therefore every Motorway will be the same......terrifyingly scary I'll soon realise why they put toilet stops every few miles


----------



## CharleyRogan

I don't think motorways are scary! Easy driving and you can put your foot down!

My mum on the other hand won't go near them, after she rolled down an embankment :/


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> I don't think motorways are scary! Easy driving and you can put your foot down!
> 
> My mum on the other hand won't go near them, after she rolled down an embankment :/


Scary when you find driving down a 30mph road difficult


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Scary when you find driving down a 30mph road difficult


I will say this once! I AM DRIVING THERE & BACK!!! :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> I will say this once! I AM DRIVING THERE & BACK!!! :yesnod:


LOL I want to drive my Turdis


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL I want to drive my Turdis


You can have one of those steering wheels, you stick to the passenger dashborad for kids


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> You can have one of those steering wheels, you stick to the passenger dashborad for kids


Not funny...not funny at all 

OK then can I have one with a "beep beep" button?


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> Not funny...not funny at all
> 
> OK then can I have one with a "beep beep" button?


Of course you can once I have removed the squeaker


----------



## bexy1989

sue&harvey said:


> Of course you can once I have removed the squeaker


that means she'll make the noise herself which would be even more annoying  :yikes: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

bexy1989 said:


> that means she'll make the noise herself which would be even more annoying  :yikes: :lol:


Well, if one of you sees her on the hard shoulder with a Banned sign... youll know who she is :lol:


----------



## bexy1989

sue&harvey said:


> Well, if one of you sees her on the hard shoulder with a Banned sign... youll know who she is :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> that means she'll make the noise herself which would be even more annoying  :yikes: :lol:


vroom vroom....naarrrr narrr screech.

Beep beep.

*insert expletives*

vrooooooooom


----------



## GoldenShadow

Is the M25 round London really bad?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> vroom vroom....naarrrr narrr screech.
> 
> Beep beep.
> 
> *insert expletives*
> 
> vrooooooooom


i can just see the thread now ..

'so how was the camping?'

'well BM never showed up, sue&harvey dumped her on the motorway somewhere'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Well, if one of you sees her on the hard shoulder with a Banned sign... youll know who she is :lol:


Hawksport...hello Hawksport? Is Cornwall too far for pick ups?


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> i can just see the thread now ..
> 
> 'so how was the camping?'


Quiet!! and rather boring BM never showed up, sue&harvey dumped her on the motorway somewhere

Is how that should read


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I just said you wanted a ride in my big car. I'll have to drop the others off first and then collect you


I want to drive it


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> As long as you don't crunch the gears or burn the clutch out


I'm a learner I can't guarantee I'll be gentle


----------



## lil muppet

Jamie said:


> I'll be there, I'm gunna buy an awesome tent as well. You'll all be jealous of my tent
> 
> Be warned though. Jamie + drink = occasional partial nudity!


ooooo i like the sound of this!  im the same though! exsept i dont have to be drun to get naked but you knew this already!



Jamie said:


> I will always pick people up if they're on the way


still alright to pic me up? and i might ask for a place in your tent! if i cant get one of my own! ... runs to ebay


----------



## Guest

I have created a group thing, invited some of you then gave up as it took so long 

If you can join and invite anyone I've forgotten that would be great. Some of the important info is getting lost amongst other posts 

No idea how groups work but hey we'll give it a go! Maybe useful to share photos, videos and stories after the weekend (although there will be none of me as group owner I can edit  )

If it's an annual thing then it could be useful...anyway check it out see what you think


----------



## bexy1989

where do we find the groups 

EDIT: found it


----------



## Guest

LMAO I am confused already


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> It's EASY...


its easy for someone thats not BM maybe :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> its easy for someone thats not BM maybe :lol:


Charmin  what are you trying to imply?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's a private joke


And you've gone and done it again


----------



## lil muppet

i cant belive im keeping up with this thread!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i cant belive im keeping up with this thread!


It has gone slightly off topic hasn't it 

I'll bring it back on, what are we going to do for food?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> It has gone slightly off topic hasn't it
> 
> I'll bring it back on, what are we going to do for food?


im quite picky so aslong as there is plenty of choice i dont mind


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> im quite picky so aslong as there is plenty of choice i dont mind


I think we have a couple of hours before this subject gets taken off topic  so any ideas? BBQ?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> I think we have a couple of hours before this subject gets taken off topic  so any ideas? BBQ?


BBQ sounds good to me  I think we'll also have to consider other options for Em as shes a veggie 

maybe eat on site? or find a pub?


----------



## lil muppet

i know there are loads of places to eat out! bbq does sound good though! wonder if there are food shops near by or a butchers where we can buy stuff for it? 

i really want to get a tattoo though! any ideas on what i should get?


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> i know there are loads of places to eat out! bbq does sound good though! wonder if there are food shops near by or a butchers where we can buy stuff for it?
> 
> i really want to get a tattoo though! any ideas on what i should get?


it depends what kinda thing you want.

im getting live laugh love in chinese symbols on my arm with maybe a heart and star or a paw print


----------



## lil muppet

i would really like somethng animal related!


----------



## bexy1989

google has a fair few good tattoo ideas


----------



## Guest

I really want a pawprint no idea where i want it yet.


----------



## bexy1989

how about your wrist


----------



## JJAK

were not all going to have to get tats that weekend are we?


----------



## GoldenShadow

JJAK said:


> were not all going to have to get tats that weekend are we?


Haha no I'm definitely not if I go 

Food wise I'll just bring a cake and eat that over the whole weekend :lol:

Sick of BBQs, we've had about five this year already


----------



## lil muppet

not sure where i could get anouther tattoo?


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> not sure where i could get anouther tattoo?


gogle tattoo studios near you


----------



## JJAK

*IF* (and thats a veryyyyyyyyyyy big if!) i can get the weekend of....ima live off chicken & veg pot noodles, pub grub and chocolate....as long as we have some way of making a good cuppa....ill be a happy girly  

I can live without my home comforts....but a JJAK without a tea source is not a happy bunny


----------



## lil muppet

bexy1989 said:


> gogle tattoo studios near you


nooooooooooo i mean where on my body!



JJAK said:


> *IF* (and thats a veryyyyyyyyyyy big if!) i can get the weekend of....ima live off chicken & veg pot noodles, pub grub and chocolate....as long as we have some way of making a good cuppa....ill be a happy girly
> 
> I can live without my home comforts....but a JJAK without a tea source is not a happy bunny


yep im with you on that one!


----------



## Gratch

JJAK said:


> were not all going to have to get tats that weekend are we?


petforums.co.uk tats are compulsary

you may pick the style and colour however.


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> nooooooooooo i mean where on my body!
> 
> yep im with you on that one!


:lol: blonde moment :lol:

do you have any already?


----------



## JJAK

Gratch said:


> petforums.co.uk tats are compulsary
> 
> you may pick the style and colour however.


Itll be going on my ars....arm


----------



## lil muppet

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: blonde moment :lol:
> 
> do you have any already?


check out my profile picture hun!


----------



## bexy1989

lil_muppet said:


> check out my profile picture hun!


oo it looks nice 

i wouldnt no where to suggest to put the next one till you no what you want tbh :lol:


----------



## Guest

The guys could have PFCW and when they are excited it reads Pet Forums Camping Weekend


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> The guys could have PFCW and when they are excited it reads Pet Forums Camping Weekend


ha! this made me almost wee myself!


----------



## celicababe1986

Good evening all......just caught up with the thread!!

Thank you for that offer Gratch!! I will take you up on that if I may!!

However I did buy two tents today!! bargain :001_smile:
2 four man tents for 8 squid!! and we put them up and they were brand new!! pretty decent, so its not a problem if I cant.
Just worried about 
*sleeping on my own 
* not being able to erect it correctly 
* and also splitting the cost!!

and can someone add me to the group........I have no idea what to do bout that!!


Also my offer of a ride is still there if anyone is in need of one near me!!


----------



## JJAK

i feel so unprepared...as i dont even know if i can get the dates off!


----------



## Gratch

celicababe1986 said:


> Good evening all......just caught up with the thread!!
> 
> Thank you for that offer Gratch!! I will take you up on that if I may!!
> 
> However I did buy two tents today!! bargain :001_smile:
> 2 four man tents for 8 squid!! and we put them up and they were brand new!! pretty decent, so its not a problem if I cant.
> Just worried about
> *sleeping on my own
> * not being able to erect it correctly
> * and also splitting the cost!!
> 
> and can someone add me to the group........I have no idea what to do bout that!!
> 
> Also my offer of a ride is still there if anyone is in need of one near me!!


You can still share with us  Wouldn't leave ya on your own!


----------



## lil muppet

ill sleep wit ya! :blink:


----------



## Jamie

celicababe1986 said:


> Good evening all......just caught up with the thread!!
> 
> Thank you for that offer Gratch!! I will take you up on that if I may!!
> 
> However I did buy two tents today!! bargain :001_smile:
> 2 four man tents for 8 squid!! and we put them up and they were brand new!! pretty decent, so its not a problem if I cant.
> Just worried about
> **sleeping on my own
> * not being able to erect it correctly
> * and also splitting the cost!!*
> and can someone add me to the group........I have no idea what to do bout that!!
> 
> Also my offer of a ride is still there if anyone is in need of one near me!!


Too many jokes going through my mind right now


----------



## celicababe1986

Jamie said:


> Too many jokes going through my mind right now


Yes saw that coming!! with the whole erect thing :blink:

TBH getting it up isnt a problem, its getting it down again :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

Jamie said:


> Too many jokes going through my mind right now


can i share a tent wit youuuuuuuuuuuuuu :smile: pretty please ... ill bring cake! and ull get what i promised by text because 'ur amazing'... both nights


----------



## celicababe1986

lil_muppet said:


> ill sleep wit ya! :blink:


this could be a good weekend


----------



## celicababe1986

lil_muppet said:


> can i share a tent wit youuuuuuuuuuuuuu :smile: pretty please ... ill bring cake! and ull get what i promised by text because 'ur amazing'... both nights


I'll bring the earplugs


----------



## JJAK

lil_muppet said:


> can i share a tent wit youuuuuuuuuuuuuu :smile: pretty please ... ill bring cake! and ull get what i promised by text because 'ur amazing'... both nights


remind me to pitch my tent as far away from yours as possible. 
And I must remember my ear plugs

(you lucky lucky man Jamie  )


----------



## lil muppet

celicababe1986 said:


> this could be a good weekend


oh yeah 



celicababe1986 said:


> I'll bring the earplugs





JJAK said:


> remind me to pitch my tent as far away from yours as possible.
> And I must remember my ear plugs
> 
> (you lucky lucky man Jamie  )


your both so dirty minded! im planning a game of monopoly! jamie loves monopoly!


----------



## JJAK

lil_muppet said:


> oh yeah
> 
> your both so dirty minded! im planning a game of monopoly! jamie loves monopoly!


we all know what monopoly leads to...and it sure as hell aint a game of cluedo!


----------



## celicababe1986

JJAK said:


> we all know what monopoly leads to...and it sure as hell aint a game of cluedo!


I quite enjoy buckaroo!! you never tried it lol


----------



## lil muppet

JJAK said:


> we all know what monopoly leads to...and it sure as hell aint a game of cluedo!


lol! im not kidding!


----------



## celicababe1986

JJAK said:


> we all know what monopoly leads to...and it sure as hell aint a game of cluedo!


Im going crazy....I swear that said buckaroo!!

now my post is completly senseless :blink:

:lol:


----------



## JJAK

celicababe1986 said:


> I quite enjoy buckaroo!! you never tried it lol


i changed it to cluedo....they may well be having an adult game of buckaroo


----------



## lil muppet

ooo thats a new one to try! and yet again we diverse!


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> Are we having some quiet games for the shy ones


we can sit in a corner and eat strawberries


----------



## lil muppet

hawksport said:


> Are we having some quiet games for the shy ones


im sure i can be quiet for you


----------



## lil muppet

hawksport said:


> I find that very hard to believe


i am a shy person!


----------



## JJAK

the rest of us can play snap


----------



## celicababe1986

mumof6 said:


> we can sit in a corner and eat strawberries


like that scene out of 9 1/2 weeks?? :blink:


----------



## JJAK

celicababe1986 said:


> like that scene out of 9 1/2 weeks?? :blink:


no idea what your on about!


----------



## celicababe1986

JJAK said:


> no idea what your on about!


really....?? Good film!!


----------



## Guest

I think truth and dare is a great game! be careful what you dare someone to do though


----------



## celicababe1986

hawksport said:


> I'm not saying a word


you mentioned the cream


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> A slip of the tongue


 happen often


----------



## celicababe1986

hawksport said:


> A slip of the tongue


hate it when that happens!!


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> I refuse to answer that on the grounds that in may incriminate me


your incriminating without even saying a word


----------



## Guest

Right talking business 

I hope to book this on Tuesday at around 4pm (got a busy day in the cash count room at work til 3pm) but will book get a reference number and we will all have to pay deposits to the venue.

Are we all agreed on the date? venue? I will get a booking reference and everyone pay. You will all need to agree on who sharing etc 

Deposit is £15 per pitch I need to know how many to book so if we try and discuss whos sharing with who and how many pitches we need  I know its late but i'll give you until Tuesday to fight it out


----------



## bexy1989

im not fussed if im in a tent on me own :lol: i tend to toss and turn ALOT anyway :lol: and me being super shy wont help


----------



## JJAK

ill share with anyone, im a fidget...am shy, but then waffle alot when i get to know someone and also have to have a kazillion quilts and....im scared of camping....so i take ages to get to sleep!


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> Me too but I just turn


im that bad my boyfriend has had to move onto the sofa more than once :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Me too but I just turn


LOL :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

Errr BM do I need to be finding someone else to share with now  :lol:


----------



## Mooooooo

OK so Buster's Mummy told me to check this thread on thursday when there was about 400 posts, which was too much for me to look at, now she's told me to get on here and it's over 700  No way am I trawling through all that. So have I missed much


----------



## JJAK

...i see no one wants to share with me....ill go sit in the corner with the strawberry eaters and cry


----------



## Guest

Mooooooo said:


> OK so Buster's Mummy told me to check this thread on thursday when there was about 400 posts, which was too much for me to look at, now she's told me to get on here and it's over 700  No way am I trawling through all that. So have I missed much


You have missed loads 

Just debating sleeping arrangements


----------



## Guest

Mooooooo said:


> OK so Buster's Mummy told me to check this thread on thursday when there was about 400 posts, which was too much for me to look at, now she's told me to get on here and it's over 700  No way am I trawling through all that. So have I missed much


although now your here I wouldn't leave you may end up as confused as me


----------



## bullet

Who's sharing with me then?:blink:


----------



## Mooooooo

Buster's Mummy said:


> You have missed loads
> 
> Just debating sleeping arrangements


sleeping arrangements? what sort of site is this lol. Unless of course you mean the shut eye type.


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> You can share with me .
> Take no notice of anything some of the others might say about me


you cant trick me into thinking your nice and innocent etc etc ....iv met you remember


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> I was nice to you
> You're the only one that will recognise me with clothes on


you were lovely  
The second bit is quite worrying though EEEEKKKK


----------



## sue&harvey

hawksport said:


> I was nice to you
> You're the only one that will recognise me with clothes on


:lol: OMG what on earth have I missed!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I was nice to you
> You're the only one that will recognise me with clothes on


  i think I'd cope in an ID parade


----------



## JJAK

....thinking i might stay at home...


YOU LOT WILL CORRUPT MY INNOCENT AND NAIVE BRAIN
AND SUBJECT ME TO THINGS IV NEVER SEEN BEFORE.


----------



## sue&harvey

hawksport said:


> Nothing


I guess I REALLY don't want to know! :yikes: Is this camping trip safe :blink:


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I was nice to you
> You're the only one that will recognise me with clothes on


*COUGHS* loudly


----------



## Guest

Mooooooo said:


> OK so Buster's Mummy told me to check this thread on thursday when there was about 400 posts, which was too much for me to look at, now she's told me to get on here and it's over 700  No way am I trawling through all that. So have I missed much


oh by the way the jetty is back!!!


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> When did you sneak on?


I'm always lurking in the shadows  I should be a perve in a trench coat


----------



## Mooooooo

Buster's Mummy said:


> oh by the way the jetty is back!!!


whoop whoop, let's dig out some old school books and chuck them off whilst singing five songs  Actually let's not.


----------



## JJAK

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm always lurking in the shadows  I should be a perve in a trench coat


So its you sat in the bush outside my house with the heavy breathing and the yellow wellies?


----------



## Tanya1989

JJAK said:


> So its you sat in the bush outside my house with the heavy breathing and the yellow wellies?


Of course. Heavy breathing is due to the **** and squatting in a bush to have a wee. It wasn't the first and it won't be the last.



hawksport said:


> Did you look?


Darling. I don't miss a thing


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> I guess I REALLY don't want to know! :yikes: Is this camping trip safe :blink:


Of course I am organising it


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Of course I am organising it


I'd better take out life insurance


----------



## JJAK

right, bedtime for me! 

(all of a sudden iv got images of tanya wee-ing in my bush in my head :S) 

Nighty nighty you lovely (and random!) lot  ill catch up on this thread in the morning x


----------



## Guest

Mooooooo said:


> whoop whoop, let's dig out some old school books and chuck them off whilst singing five songs  Actually let's not.


yeah lets not...I work opposite there  I know they think I'm bonkers but singing 5ive is taking bonkers to a new level


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> They made me do it


You'd tell me anything


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> It's true. It was all BMs fault, she said it was for charity


The charity send it back


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's true. It was all BMs fault, she said it was for charity


Don't blame me I am innocent in all this


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Cheeky. For another £10 donation I'll lose the flannel


Ideal I could suffer with that for a tenner


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> Cheeky. For another £10 donation I'll lose the flannel


Have you got a paypal account


----------



## classixuk

BM invited me to this thread. Hope you don't mind. I brought some sausages and marshmallows for the fire.

So what have I missed over the last 80 pages? What are we discussing?


----------



## Guest

classixuk said:


> BM invited me to this thread. Hope you don't mind. I brought some sausages and marshmallows for the fire.
> 
> So what have I missed over the last 80 pages? What are we discussing?


We are going camping


----------



## Guest

classixuk said:


> BM invited me to this thread. Hope you don't mind. I brought some sausages and marshmallows for the fire.
> 
> So what have I missed over the last 80 pages? What are we discussing?


80 pages  when did that happen? how did that happen? we are not even in May yet


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> 80 pages  when did that happen? how did that happen? we are not even in May yet


Its ok, I'm only on 21 pages. I have 40posts per page


----------



## classixuk

Buster's Mummy said:


> We are going camping


When? I would love to be a fly on the wall for that trip. Will people roll their eyes at one another so you all feel at home? LOL


----------



## classixuk

Buster's Mummy said:


> 80 pages  when did that happen? how did that happen? we are not even in May yet


LOL


Tanya1989 said:


> Its ok, I'm only on 21 pages. I have 40posts per page


That's just being selfish Tanya. 40 posts per page? I always knew you couldn't get enough of us.


----------



## Tanya1989

classixuk said:


> LOL
> 
> That's just being selfish Tanya. 40 posts per page? I always knew you couldn't get enough of us.


What gave it away.... I'll do my best to hide it in the future


----------



## Guest

classixuk said:


> When? I would love to be a fly on the wall for that trip. Will people roll their eyes at one another so you all feel at home? LOL


speak for yourself, I've only rolled my eyes once today 



Don't be a fly on the wall...brush off your tent and come along. I am in need of a haircut


----------



## classixuk

Buster's Mummy said:


> speak for yourself, I've only rolled my eyes once today
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a fly on the wall...brush off your tent and come along. I am in need of a haircut


Oh lovely...a busman's holiday for Classix? LOL You all get to sit back under a branch while I run a round with the scissors. 

What if you wake up in the middle of the night and find my tent gone? Nobody would even bother looking for me...they'd just assume that Jill or Tanya had 'deleted it'. 

Will there be separate areas too? Like a General Chat area and a Cat Chat area? That would be quite cool...like seeing the forum in 3D.


----------



## Guest

classixuk said:


> Oh lovely...a busman's holiday for Classix? LOL You all get to sit back under a branch while I run a round with the scissors.
> 
> What if you wake up in the middle of the night and find my tent gone? Nobody would even bother looking for me...they'd just assume that Jill or Tanya had 'deleted it'.
> 
> Will there be separate areas too? Like a General Chat area and a Cat Chat area? That would be quite cool...like seeing the forum in 3D.


----------



## Tanya1989

classixuk said:


> Oh lovely...a busman's holiday for Classix? LOL You all get to sit back under a branch while I run a round with the scissors.
> 
> What if you wake up in the middle of the night and find my tent gone? Nobody would even bother looking for me...they'd just assume that Jill or Tanya had 'deleted it'.
> 
> Will there be separate areas too? Like a General Chat area and a Cat Chat area? That would be quite cool...like seeing the forum in 3D.


That would be a bloody miracle my dear, I am stuck in a wheelchair and can barely move so deleting a tent would be a feat in itself


----------



## classixuk

Tanya1989 said:


> That would be a bloody miracle my dear, I am stuck in a wheelchair and can barely move so deleting a tent would be a feat in itself


ROFLMAO! 

That really did make me laugh out loud.

I can just picture it...beautiful morning light shining through the canopies, the chorus of the birds filling the air with song...suddenly, everyone turns and asks, "Hey, where's Classix's tent gone"?
We here the crack of a branch and the rustle of leaves. From behind an ancient oak appears a lady dressed in a blue kagool with sweat dripping from her brow. She pushes herself in her wheelchair closer to the group and exclaims, "Don't worry. I deleted it!"


----------



## Tanya1989

classixuk said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> That really did make me laugh out loud.
> 
> I can just picture it...beautiful morning light shining through the canopies, the chorus of the birds filling the air with song...suddenly, everyone turns and asks, "Hey, where's Classix's tent gone"?
> We here the crack of a branch and the rustle of leaves. From behind an ancient oak appears a lady dressed in a blue kagool with sweat dripping from her brow. She pushes herself in her wheelchair closer to the group and exclaims, "Don't worry. I deleted it!"


Should be changed to bush
should be trench coat


----------



## lil muppet

bullet said:


> Who's sharing with me then?:blink:


I will! I'm not fussy!



hawksport said:


> Cheeky. For another £10 donation I'll lose the flannel


You said you would do it for free for me 

Sorry for back quoting so far! But every morning before I get out of bed I check on this thread on my blackberry! I am soooo surprised I have kept up!


----------



## lil muppet

Pmsl! Gos knows what this camping trip will be like! Think I'm even frightening myself! I'm going to get there and people will think I'm sex depraved and ready to jump people at any given second! I'm really not like that! Please belive me!


----------



## lil muppet

hawksport said:


> I believe you.
> 
> PS Meet me in the showers 10.30


Ooo will there be poking involved? God I knew I would not be able to last the whole weekend without Facebook! But we can do that with everyone else! Or is it just because the showers have signal?


----------



## lil muppet

Ok I can do that!


----------



## lil muppet

Ill do anything for anyone!


----------



## lil muppet

I don't think that applys to any of us!


----------



## sue&harvey

hawksport said:


> I think we need a designated responsible adult.
> Does anyone know one?


You really think there is a member on here, who has NOT been effected by the insanity, petforums causes


----------



## Jamie

I will have to bring my handcuffs from work, just for the rowdy ones! :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

I would say I would supply a first aid kit, but not sure my car is big enough to carry enough for possible encounters. Anyone seen where the nearest A&E is? :lol:


----------



## JJAK

sue&harvey said:


> I would say I would supply a first aid kit, but not sure my car is big enough to carry enough for possible encounters. Anyone seen where the nearest A&E is? :lol:


ima google it 

EDIT: 
(imagine airhostess voice!) 
hospitals are located here, here and here


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I think we need a designated responsible adult.
> Does anyone know one?


I'm in the middle of my camping licence to take up to 30 Brownies camping 

How hard can you lot be 

I have my first aid course, fire safety and a CRB so can accompany anyone to the toilets 

I'll volunteer


----------



## sue&harvey

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm in the middle of my camping licence to take up to 30 Brownies camping
> 
> How hard can you lot be
> 
> I have my first aid course, fire safety and a CRB so can accompany anyone to the toilets
> 
> I'll volunteer


Do you want to borrow my uniform


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> I will have to bring my handcuffs from work, just for the rowdy ones! :lol:


Forget the last message (must read a whole thread before volunteering) I'm not responsible at all  I am a very bad influence, and quite naughty


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> Do you want to borrow my uniform


I've got my own


----------



## francesandjon

I want to come camping......but typically got something already organised that weekend


----------



## Staysee

Is it too late to enquire about this camping malarky?! XD


----------



## JJAK

Im off to see my boss today to see if i can have the weekend off


----------



## Guest

Is there anything new I should be informed of :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989

Eroswoof said:


> Is there anything new I should be informed of :lol: xxxxxx


Hahaha, well, I believe someone did a search for all the local A&Es


----------



## Guest

OMG had the most craziest idea today 

Its a suprise!! and I have a feeling I'll regret it for years - I have a feeling you'll all wet yourself laughing but hey I can't resist. Thats all I am saying 



now if you haven't already decided to come hurry up and get on with it  you cannot miss this suprise


----------



## Guest

Staysee said:


> Is it too late to enquire about this camping malarky?! XD


Not at all enquire away


----------



## Staysee

Can someone give me more info on it, to save me going through the 80 odd pages....probably most of hawksport needing cold showers mind you!



Just that i'd come from south devon so would probably come alone, unless someone would be willing to pick me up somewhere between here and northampton, cos i dunno how i'd get from the train station to the place anyway! haha

Plus i wouldnt have a dog with me, would i be the only one dogless?


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> OMG had the most craziest idea today
> 
> Its a suprise!! and I have a feeling I'll regret it for years - I have a feeling you'll all wet yourself laughing but hey I can't resist. Thats all I am saying
> 
> 
> 
> now if you haven't already decided to come hurry up and get on with it  you cannot miss this suprise


You cant do that :yikes: we've got till wait till SEPTEMBER! :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989

Staysee said:


> Can someone give me more info on it, to save me going through the 80 odd pages....probably most of hawksport needing cold showers mind you!
> 
> Just that i'd come from south devon so would probably come alone, unless someone would be willing to pick me up somewhere between here and northampton, cos i dunno how i'd get from the train station to the place anyway! haha
> 
> Plus i wouldnt have a dog with me, would i be the only one dogless?


No, I doubt I'll be taking a dog. I've all on looking after myself away from home


----------



## francesandjon

Can I have a day pass?? Might be able to come and visit on the Saturday.

(if I'm still alive after a scuba diving holiday in Malta)


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can someone recap how much it is once we get there e.g camping fees..... Do i need to buy a tent?

If i come down, its £60 in petrol (and thats with the price it is now) :/

How much will I need for the weekend? I'm crap at stuff like this so always take too much and spend on crap!!


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Can someone recap how much it is once we get there e.g camping fees..... Do i need to buy a tent?
> 
> If i come down, its £60 in petrol (and thats with the price it is now) :/
> 
> How much will I need for the weekend? I'm crap at stuff like this so always take too much and spend on crap!!


It's £15 deposit this week (less if you are sharing) with rest payable I think 6 weeks before (I will check) if you don't have a tent someone may have space...if not It's £15 per pitch per night (£30 in total)

I'm not making any sense am I then obviously we not yet decided on who is doing what for food, maybe we could all put £5/£10 in per day and have BBQ, cooked brekkie etc and drinks or we can all bring our own.

I don't think you'll need much spending money unless you want to get tattoos, souvenirs etc.

I'd say with your petrol the whole weekend will cost no more than £100 and for a weekend of entertainment thats cheap


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Can I have a day pass?? Might be able to come and visit on the Saturday.
> 
> (if I'm still alive after a scuba diving holiday in Malta)


yeah no probs at all


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> You cant do that :yikes: we've got till wait till SEPTEMBER! :lol:


Trust me I am crap at keeping secrets  but no I'm not telling anyone anything 

Let's just say those that don't come camping will miss some fantastic entertainment 

In the words of HawkSport I am quite shy really


----------



## bexy1989

when do you need the £15 deposit by  

im going on the fact i'll have my own tent :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

Staysee said:


> Can someone give me more info on it, to save me going through the 80 odd pages....probably most of hawksport needing cold showers mind you!
> 
> Just that i'd come from south devon so would probably come alone, unless someone would be willing to pick me up somewhere between here and northampton, cos i dunno how i'd get from the train station to the place anyway! haha
> 
> Plus i wouldnt have a dog with me, would i be the only one dogless?


You should be able to squeeze in with us. I know there is 1 possibly 2 cars leaving from Plymouth. Depends on car hire etc. But we should be able to manage. BM is probably being left on the M5 (or A38) depending on how annoying she gets, so we will have more room to spread out then 

ETA VERY CONCERNED ABOUT BM'S IDEA :scared:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> It's £15 deposit this week (less if you are sharing) with rest payable I think 6 weeks before (I will check) if you don't have a tent someone may have space...if not It's £15 per pitch per night (£30 in total)
> 
> I'm not making any sense am I then obviously we not yet decided on who is doing what for food, maybe we could all put £5/£10 in per day and have BBQ, cooked brekkie etc and drinks or we can all bring our own.
> 
> I don't think you'll need much spending money unless you want to get tattoos, souvenirs etc.
> 
> I'd say with your petrol the whole weekend will cost no more than £100 and for a weekend of entertainment thats cheap


Tattoos? Whats going on? I nearly got a tattoo after going on a night out, then being drunk in the morning :/ I want 3 paw prints but I don't know where!

Right...so £100 for the stay. £60 for petrol. Should have a student loan payment in September 

Is anyone from round here going and either I'll drive or can I be cheeky and ask for a lift so as to split the cost of petrol? Liverpool/Merseyside/Cheshire/Lancashire


----------



## Guest

Staysee said:


> Can someone give me more info on it, to save me going through the 80 odd pages....probably most of hawksport needing cold showers mind you!
> 
> Just that i'd come from south devon so would probably come alone, unless someone would be willing to pick me up somewhere between here and northampton, cos i dunno how i'd get from the train station to the place anyway! haha
> 
> Plus i wouldnt have a dog with me, would i be the only one dogless?


Yeah your right Hawksport has been a little warm all weekend 

There are 3 of us coming from Cornwall with 4 dogs I am sure we can sort something...maybe split us into two cars? But sorry no idea at the moment what we are doing with regards to transport etc. If you are going to get a train the other option is that someone really kind can pick you up.

I have 2 dogs so you are welcome to one of them for the weekend...you certainly wouldn't be dogless  Don't think everyone is bringing a dog anyway


----------



## bexy1989

CharleyRogan said:


> *Tattoos? Whats going on? I nearly got a tattoo after going on a night out, then being drunk in the morning :/*
> 
> Right...so £100 for the stay. £60 for petrol. Should have a student loan payment in September
> 
> Is anyone from round here going and either I'll drive or can I be cheeky and ask for a lift so as to split the cost of petrol?


theres a tattoo studio on site i think (or so someone mentioned wheyy back in the thread) some are thinking of getting tattoos, i no i'm getting one maybe two


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Tattoos? Whats going on? I nearly got a tattoo after going on a night out, then being drunk in the morning :/
> 
> Right...so £100 for the stay. £60 for petrol. Should have a student loan payment in September
> 
> Is anyone from round here going and either I'll drive or can I be cheeky and ask for a lift so as to split the cost of petrol?


LOL no 

£60 petrol and about £40 for the stay (if you are sharing  ) which is about £100 in total


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> when do you need the £15 deposit by
> 
> im going on the fact i'll have my own tent :lol:


Hoping to book this week you can pay direct to the venue preferably this week  don't want to be chasing people all month


----------



## Staysee

sue&harvey said:


> You should be able to squeeze in with us. I know there is 1 possibly 2 cars leaving from Plymouth. Depends on car hire etc. But we should be able to manage. BM is probably being left on the M5 (or A38) depending on how annoying she gets, so we will have more room to spread out then
> 
> ETA VERY CONCERNED ABOUT BM'S IDEA :scared:


If i can catch a ride up then i just gotta clear it with my super in advance to have that fri and sat off

I'd have my own tent, it could fit two people but i snore....so i dunno if anyone would wanna share AND its a pop up tent, so its easy to assemble....AND it is the best design tent EVER


----------



## Jamie

bexy1989 said:


> when do you need the £15 deposit by
> 
> im going on the fact i'll have my own tent :lol:


I am thinking this question also!


----------



## Guest

sue&harvey said:


> You should be able to squeeze in with us. I know there is 1 possibly 2 cars leaving from Plymouth. Depends on car hire etc. But we should be able to manage. BM is probably being left on the M5 (or A38) depending on how annoying she gets, so we will have more room to spread out then
> 
> ETA VERY CONCERNED ABOUT BM'S IDEA :scared:


You should be very scared I'm absolutely petrified and not even there yet - but I aim to please 

A38 seems the most likely drop off point at them moment


----------



## Guest

Staysee said:


> If i can catch a ride up then i just gotta clear it with my super in advance to have that fri and sat off
> 
> I'd have my own tent, it could fit two people but i snore....so i dunno if anyone would wanna share AND its a pop up tent, so its easy to assemble....AND it is the best design tent EVER


Ah but theres no excitement trying to errect it then is there


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL no
> 
> £60 petrol and about £40 for the stay (if you are sharing  ) which is about £100 in total


Fantastico  £100 sounds good!

Anyone from the north going? Or am I stuck with a bunch of southerners


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> I am thinking this question also!


This week hopefully


----------



## Staysee

Right BM, for my eyes only....and for everyones elses of course, could you list in like lamens terms prices and stuff like


deposit: £15
cost per night: 
cost per night based on two sharing:
how many nights:

And maybe any extras costs? Cos i dunno if its like a camp site with entertainment, or with just a little shop or what else is planned

I like to make sure i sort out monies and know that i need like £60 for staying there, another £50 to cover food and drink and like £30 for eventualitys kinda thing, its monies that i wanna know basically haha


----------



## Jamie

Has everone else payed for their pitch?

Do we just pay for the pitch or is it per person?

Are we trying to get pitches close to each other?

Should I stop typing and go and pay for my pitch?!!


----------



## Guest

feel like a flipping encyclopaedia today


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ah but theres no excitement trying to errect it then is there


I thought that said:

Ah but theres no *excrement* trying to errect it then is there 

In my defence I have only just got up and half awake, and it did get me very worried!


----------



## Staysee

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ah but theres no excitement trying to errect it then is there


I could make a rude comment about that, but i shall leave it to hawksport! XD

But i will say, everyone will be impressed with my wonderfully fast erection! XD


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> I thought that said:
> 
> Ah but theres no *excrement* trying to errect it then is there
> 
> In my defence I have only just got up and half awake, and it did get me very worried!


Don't do that to me 

I thought I did another typo


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't do that to me
> 
> I thought I did another typo


You did actually! Erect only has 1 R!


----------



## Jamie

Ok I just went through the booking thing online and it's quite easy...even for me!

Based on 2 men and 2 women, in a 4 birth tent with electrical hook up, arriving on Sept 16th and staying for 2 nights is £32 (this doesn't include any pets, or extras like a loo, swimming pass etc)

Thats a very good price! I need a Harem of ladies to accompany me in my tent though


----------



## CharleyRogan

Erm... well where is the loo then? And a shower? and a bath? Do you pay extra for them?

As you can tell I have never been camping!


----------



## Guest

This thread should be renamed Pet Forum Orgy!
Think I may have to pull out - I am just to naive


----------



## bexy1989

Jamie said:


> Ok I just went through the booking thing online and it's quite easy...even for me!
> 
> Based on 2 men and 2 women, in a 4 birth tent with electrical hook up, arriving on Sept 16th and staying for 2 nights is £32 (this doesn't include any pets, or extras like a loo, swimming pass etc)
> 
> Thats a very good price! I need a Harem of ladies to accompany me in my tent though


oh my god, do i have to book it all myself :blink:


----------



## Guest

Can someone do me a little post with simple instructions about where i'm going, when and what i'm now meant to do about it please 


xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

Eroswoof said:


> Can someone do me a little post with simple instructions about where i'm going, when and what i'm now meant to do about it please
> 
> xxxx


If I am correct, me, you ,Gratch and her OH are in a tent!! 

Cant do the math on that one though lol:

So shall wait for Gratch to come along and instruct us lol!!


----------



## Guest

celicababe1986 said:


> If I am correct, me, you ,Gratch and her OH are in a tent!!
> 
> Cant do the math on that one though lol:
> 
> So shall wait for Gratch to come along and instruct us lol!!


I've copied your post to a document so I can keep checking back on it until it sinks in :lol:

Thanks hen xx


----------



## Staysee

hawksport said:


> I'm not sure if I should stay in or pull out
> 
> It might go up fast but will it stay up all weekend?


Believe me, getting it down is the problem! XD


----------



## Tanya1989

Staysee said:


> Believe me, getting it down is the problem! XD


Its ok, I'm a mod, I'll just delete it


----------



## Staysee

Tanya1989 said:


> Its ok, I'm a mod, I'll just delete it


Ah thats ok then, if i cant get it down, i'll send you a message to come sort it! XD


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> You didn't delete mine


I can only delete the poles when they are separate from the canvas. Pop up tents are a no go


----------



## Guest

we got a St Georges Flag pop up tent for the World Cup (no idea why) ignoring my husbands warning to not take it out of the bag in the living room we ended up stuck for 3 hours trying to work out how to get it down 

Evil tents those are


----------



## Staysee

Buster's Mummy said:


> we got a St Georges Flag pop up tent for the World Cup (no idea why) ignoring my husbands warning to not take it out of the bag in the living room we ended up stuck for 3 hours trying to work out how to get it down
> 
> Evil tents those are


They are evil!

I bought mine from argos for camping for mcfly XD brilliant to get up but the next day half hour i was fiddling with it, one friend was so amused she filmed 3 of us trying to pack it for another 15minutes and eventually i gave up and we got it as small as possible and i had to take this odd shaped object home on the train the next day

Asked my dad for help, showed him the instructions....2minutes later and it was in the bag.....


----------



## Guest

Staysee said:


> They are evil!
> 
> I bought mine from argos for camping for mcfly XD brilliant to get up but the next day half hour i was fiddling with it, one friend was so amused she filmed 3 of us trying to pack it for another 15minutes and eventually i gave up and we got it as small as possible and i had to take this odd shaped object home on the train the next day
> 
> Asked my dad for help, showed him the instructions....2minutes later and it was in the bag.....


LMAO if ours wasn't in Chelston Meadow dump 'd be asking your dad for help. We squished it as much as possible and put it in the car


----------



## Staysee

Buster's Mummy said:


> LMAO if ours wasn't in Chelston Meadow dump 'd be asking your dad for help. We squished it as much as possible and put it in the car


Well if you have trouble getting it back in the bag after this, then when travelling back down, pop to mine and my dad will sort it! haha


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> They might be separate tonight


    :drool:


----------



## Guest

Staysee said:


> Well if you have trouble getting it back in the bag after this, then when travelling back down, pop to mine and my dad will sort it! haha


Hey I got a biggun this time 

Flipping massive thing perfect for me and the beagleys  plenty of room for a few more!! I'll find a piccy.


----------



## Staysee

Buster's Mummy said:


> Hey I got a biggun this time
> 
> Flipping massive thing perfect for me and the beagleys  plenty of room for a few more!! I'll find a piccy.


hahahah thats cool then!

Even bigger challenge to get down! XD


----------



## Guest

Got an entertaining story about this tent, lets just say parts of it are still held together with stockings, bra elastic, suspender belt and knickers 

It took us a lifetime to errect (helped along by Terriermaid, half of the entrants at the dog show and a few show organisers) and a few minutes to flatten it...Am I going to take it? hell yeah


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I'll double check that you're not here first


Don't worry my dear, I'm just messing with you


----------



## Staysee

BM can you put me down as a not confirmed and i'll try and sort it in work tomorrow....altho i still have holiday left too book if my super wotn arrange those days as my days off haha


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> There's only you that would take stockings and suspenders camping


Meaning?


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I checked to see who was logged on and you wasn't here, then you appeared from nowhere.  You're a ninja mod.


Hahahaha sneaky sneaky


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Meaning most make do with trackies and wellies.
> No complaints here you understand. After all how many wet days can you spend in a tent plaing scrabble.


Trackies? Wellies? really? :glare: I hope it doesn't rain my camp suprise won't work as well in the rain


----------



## bullet

Still not heard who i'm sharing with yet, or have i scared ya all!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can someone please answer:

1. where is the toilet and shower?

2. is there anyone in the north going?


----------



## sue&harvey

bullet said:


> Still not heard who i'm sharing with yet, or have i scared ya all!


I'll share with ya Bullet, seem to have lost my tent space  You may be a little disappointed though


----------



## bullet

sue&harvey said:


> I'll share with ya Bullet, seem to have lost my tent space  You may be a little disappointed though


Lol, dont worry, ive already shattered peoples dreams with my video


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'm not even going to ask


Good because I aint telling


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Lol, dont worry, ive already shattered peoples dreams with my video


I was impressed


----------



## lil muppet

who wants to share my tent? two double rooms!


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Can someone please answer:
> 
> 1. where is the toilet and shower?
> 
> 2. is there anyone in the north going?


I can answer this     well...the second bit :lol:

me!

*smug*

xxxx


----------



## sue&harvey

bullet said:


> Lol, dont worry, ive already shattered peoples dreams with my video


I thought your dancing was rather impressive :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

theres the shower


----------



## celicababe1986

and theres ya toilet!!


----------



## Staysee

My tents like the one in the link below....but a different design!

Buy Regatta 2 Man Pop Up Tent - Blue at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tents.


----------



## JJAK

i cant go :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: 

4 people have already booked that weekend off hmph


----------



## CharleyRogan

celicababe1986 said:


> and theres ya toilet!!


You're winding me up aren't you? Please tell me you are!


----------



## celicababe1986

JJAK said:


> i cant go :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> 4 people have already booked that weekend off hmph


:cryin: thats not fair :cryin:


----------



## Tanya1989

CharleyRogan said:


> You're winding me up aren't you? Please tell me you are!


Yes, that is a posh toilet. They have tiles!


----------



## CharleyRogan

JJAK said:


> i cant go :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> 4 people have already booked that weekend off hmph


You know what I used to do..... get my mate to see if the weekend was free to book, if it was free she would say to the manager I'll get back to you on that. If it wasn't... I hadn't asked about having it off so i'd pull a sickie. I did the same for her!


----------



## celicababe1986

CharleyRogan said:


> You're winding me up aren't you? Please tell me you are!


 you have to pick your own leaves to use as loo roll!


----------



## JJAK

celicababe1986 said:


> :cryin: thats not fair :cryin:


I know 

Im the last person theyve asked about holidays (we all had to book our holidays today starting from today right up until next august) and every date i wanted off, some other bugger had off  iv managed to wangle the major important ones, but boss just wouldnt budge on this week end.

On the plus side, a customer walked in on him having a poo (staff/customer toilets are the same!)...so he got his karma  (me and the customer couldnt stop laughing....we were actually crying with laughter!)


----------



## Guest

I've been very busy today 

Very very busy 

Some fab ideas, a few things to work on over the next couple of months. I will be watching carefully


----------



## CharleyRogan

You're all just being mean to me! Hahahahahaha

How much is a portabathroom.... looks like I need one!!


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> You're all just being mean to me! Hahahahahaha
> 
> How much is a portabathroom.... looks like I need one!!


there will be toilets...there has to be....surely????


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> there will be toilets...there has to be....surely????


if not im hiring a caraven sod that:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'll bring some pampers along with me!


----------



## Guest

Can someone tell me what's goiing on and when and what I need to do :lol:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Staysee

Buster's Mummy said:


> there will be toilets...there has to be....surely????


Its those holes in the ground, isnt it?


----------



## Fleur

I'm quite tempted to join you now - the Maltese Club Championship show is only 9 miles up the road.
Would anyone be able to dog sit Lilly for me on saturday if I came? Or keep me company at the show, I've never been to a dog show before.
Not sure if I'll be able to - so don't book me in but if I can come I'll book nearer the time


----------



## GoldenShadow

Fleur said:


> I'm quite tempted to join you now - the Maltese Club Championship show is only 9 miles up the road.
> Would anyone be able to dog sit Lilly for me on saturday if I came? Or keep me company at the show, I've never been to a dog show before.
> Not sure if I'll be able to - so don't book me in but if I can come I'll book nearer the time


I definitely would


----------



## Staysee

Fleur said:


> I'm quite tempted to join you now - the Maltese Club Championship show is only 9 miles up the road.
> Would anyone be able to dog sit Lilly for me on saturday if I came? Or keep me company at the show, I've never been to a dog show before.
> Not sure if I'll be able to - so don't book me in but if I can come I'll book nearer the time


I'd happily dog sit

I dont have a dog myself, but i can assure you im good with dogs! XD


----------



## celicababe1986

So who Is actually going??


----------



## Fleur

GoldenShadow said:


> I definitely would


Which one? Come to the show with me or dog sit? 



Staysee said:


> I'd happily dog sit
> 
> I dont have a dog myself, but i can assure you im good with dogs! XD


That would be lovley - I'd leave Zipper at home as he can be a bit off with other dogs and although if I was with him I'd bring him as he loves people I wouldn't leave him with any one else. Where as Lilly as long as she's got a lap to sit on she's happy.


----------



## Tanya1989

celicababe1986 said:


> So who Is actually going??


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GoldenShadow

Fleur said:


> Which one? Come to the show with me or dog sit?
> 
> That would be lovley - I'd leave Zipper at home as he can be a bit off with other dogs and although if I was with him I'd bring him as he loves people I wouldn't leave him with any one else. Where as Lilly as long as she's got a lap to sit on she's happy.


Either, whichever would be more convenient/better for you. I should be going and if I do I will be going up in my car not by train so would have transport. Wouldn't bring either of our dogs I doubt, bit tight space wise to fit one in let alone two and Milo wouldn't know what to do with himself for a whole weekend without Rupert


----------



## Fleur

Eroswoof said:


> Can someone tell me what's goiing on and when and what I need to do :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx





celicababe1986 said:


> So who Is actually going??


Look at the 1st page BM is keeping her original post updated 

I'm a maybe - so will PM Busters Mummy and let her know.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Is anyone going to be investing in a Shewee then :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Sorry been a bit distracted  i Will update list later x


----------



## CharleyRogan

What's a shewee?


----------



## metame

CharleyRogan said:


> What's a shewee?


its a device females can use so they can pee standing up...


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> its a device females can use so they can pee standing up...


Omg why would you want to???


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Omg why would you want to???


If you get caught short on a long walk with the dogs etc


----------



## GoldenShadow

Yup or for camping if there isn't a toilet 

I've never been camping, is there proper toilets at this place 

My thigh muscles are not good enough to hover lately :lol:


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> If you get caught short on a long walk with the dogs etc


Is it bad of me to say i prefer squatting?


----------



## metame

Tanya1989 said:


> If you get caught short on a long walk with the dogs etc





GoldenShadow said:


> Yup or for camping if there isn't a toilet
> 
> I've never been camping, is there proper toilets at this place
> 
> My thigh muscles are not good enough to hover lately :lol:


or at a festival where the portaloos get gross after the first half hour :scared:


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Is it bad of me to say i prefer squatting?


Lol, I'd prefer squatting too. Infact every show I have been to (up until recently), I have either squatted somewhere on the grounds or somewhere on the way home. Its kind of lucky thing for me


----------



## Guest

Oh dear i thought i liked camping


----------



## Guest

Bad news  asked about annual leave today  






























I got it off 

sorry you definitely have to put up with me now  now just need to sort transport


----------



## Guest

Don't think they could bring themselves to say no after i charmed them with the whole "wow you look lovely today, did you have a lovely Easter? Oh that's lovely i don't suppose i could have Friday 15th and Monday 19th of work could i" "well Sept is very busy in your role" *smile sweetly* "oh go on you'll catch up" 

Get in there 

anyone need help with charming their bosses


----------



## babycham2002

he he you had me going for a minute there!!!
great stuff :thumbup:



Is there a limit to the number of dogs per pitch?


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> he he you had me going for a minute there!!!
> great stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Is there a limit to the number of dogs per pitch?


Not that i am aware of, im sure evenly distributed amongst us all you'll be fine


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't think they could bring themselves to say no after i charmed them with the whole "wow you look lovely today, did you have a lovely Easter? Oh that's lovely i don't suppose i could have Friday 15th and Monday 19th of work could i" "well Sept is very busy in your role" *smile sweetly* "oh go on you'll catch up"
> 
> Get in there
> 
> anyone need help with charming their bosses


You mean Friday 16th right?


----------



## JJAK

Buster's Mummy said:


> anyone need help with charming their bosses


me! 
Firstly iv gotta bribe him for the weekend off, 
Secondly, i need a way of not laughing in his face cause of that customer walking in on him on the loo, nipped in today and we both just looked at each other and burst out laughing in the middle of the shop!


----------



## bexy1989

right, im turning into em  


do i need to book it up myself? how do i pay :lol: 

what extras do i need :lol:


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> right, im turning into em
> 
> do i need to book it up myself? how do i pay :lol:
> 
> what extras do i need :lol:


OH MY GOD ITS CONTAGEOUS! 
Everyone put your full body suits and masks on....keep 6ft away from her at all times. if you feel your brain starting to melt...seek medical attention


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> OH MY GOD ITS CONTAGEOUS!
> Everyone put your full body suits and masks on....keep 6ft away from her at all times. if you feel your brain starting to melt...seek medical attention


LMAO :lol: :lol:

i actually laughed at this ahahaha!

you can have some rep for that :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol: You can be vaccinated against me, it's fine :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## JJAK

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: You can be vaccinated against me, it's fine :thumbup: xxxx


iv heard your like the flu, mutate into all different forms  
Oh gosh, once your in our systems well never get rid of you


----------



## Guest

JJAK said:


> iv heard your like the flu, mutate into all different forms
> Oh gosh, once your in our systems well never get rid of you


Do elephants go rogue if they eat violets? 

There was a connection to what you said but I got distracted by an unexpected bug and I can't remember what it was now :lol: xxxx


----------



## Guest

I know what it was! I was going to say I have a rogue gene and that made me think of rogue elephants :lol: :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## JJAK

Eroswoof said:


> Do elephants go rogue if they eat violets?
> 
> There was a connection to what you said but I got distracted by an unexpected bug and I can't remember what it was now :lol: xxxx


ARGHHH 
your infected by yourself....THE WORLD IS DOOMED!


----------



## Guest

JJAK said:


> ARGHHH
> your infected by yourself....THE WORLD IS DOOMED!


Wont I cancel myself out though maybe  and just implode? And turn into confused dust? xxxx


----------



## Jamie

We could have an epidemic at this camping malarky!


----------



## celicababe1986

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: You can be vaccinated against me, it's fine :thumbup: xxxx


I am scared of needles 



Jamie said:


> We could have an epidemic at this camping malarky!


Me and Gratch are screwed!!!


----------



## JJAK

boss wont budge, 

Sowwie, but youve gotta change the weekend :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> boss wont budge,
> 
> Sowwie, but youve gotta change the weekend :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie:




are you trying to cause em to implode due to confusion :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJAK

bexy1989 said:


> are you trying to cause em to implode due to confusion :lol: :lol:


ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

YEAH


----------



## Guest

Sorry been totally pants this week 

I have been meaning to book and get ref number but works been a little hectic, I'm easily distracted  and I have a risk assessment for the dog show that doesn't appear to be going to plan. grr

anyway if I don't do it this week I am off next week and will do it then.

Hopefully book it up, sort transport and then decide whether I am taking the giant tent, cosy tent or sociable tent.

I am 99.9% sure I will not be taking beagles now they can stay home with their daddy and he can enjoy their 4am antics 

I have been working on a few games, ideas etc and after the dog show will concentrate more on them 

But yeah just checking in to say not forgotten you all 
.
.
.
(like I could hey  )


----------



## Guest

Anyway you lot i can't book until I get numbers


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Sorry been totally pants this week
> 
> I have been meaning to book and get ref number but works been a little hectic, I'm easily distracted  and I have a risk assessment for the dog show that doesn't appear to be going to plan. grr
> 
> anyway if I don't do it this week I am off next week and will do it then.
> 
> Hopefully book it up, sort transport and then decide whether I am taking the giant tent, cosy tent or sociable tent.
> 
> I am 99.9% sure I will not be taking beagles now they can stay home with their daddy and he can enjoy their 4am antics
> 
> I have been working on a few games, ideas etc and after the dog show will concentrate more on them
> 
> But yeah just checking in to say not forgotten you all
> .
> .
> .
> (like I could hey  )


you do know .. that WHOLE post will confuse the hell out of em :lol:

when will i need to pay by? need to make sure i have the £15 deposit, not payed till the 19th may, and OH may be a bit tight on cash


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> you do know .. that WHOLE post will confuse the hell out of em :lol:
> 
> when will i need to pay by? need to make sure i have the £15 deposit, not payed till the 19th may, and OH may be a bit tight on cash


I get paid Friday am off to Ann Summers, Pets at Home, Sainsburys for booze and having a girly weekend. Then the rest of my wages will go towards posters for dog show, rent, council tax, driving lessons, insurance and other boring rubbish 

And the camping weekend 

If I go by train can't book it for another 3 months 

I wouldn't worry I think that whole post confused me 

We need to have:

*PF version:* (insert text here)

*Em version:* don't worry hun, it doesn't matter


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> I get paid Friday am off to Ann Summers, Pets at Home, Sainsburys for booze and having a girly weekend. Then the rest of my wages will go towards posters for dog show, rent, council tax, driving lessons, insurance and other boring rubbish
> 
> And the camping weekend
> 
> If I go by train can't book it for another 3 months
> 
> I wouldn't worry I think that whole post confused me
> 
> We need to have:
> 
> *PF version:* (insert text here)
> 
> *Em version:* don't worry hun, it doesn't matter


i should be able to do it just 

LOL! i need the em version :lol: shes slowly rubbing off on me :lol:


----------



## Guest

Oh my good god :lol:

What's happening?! You're all insane :yikes:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Oh my good god :lol:
> 
> What's happening?! You're all insane :yikes:
> 
> xxxxx


To be quite honest all attempts to be sane and grown up have failed so I'll join you in having no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> To be quite honest all attempts to be sane and grown up have failed so I'll join you in having no idea what I'm doing


:lol: pmsl *massive hug* xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Right time booked off work not sure I'll still be working there then but decided it was better to book it off.


----------



## celicababe1986

I am defo one of the numbers 

I do keep popping onto the group page, but I seem to be the only one, and I got lonely 

So came back here


----------



## Jamie

I'm definately coming! I dont have the Friday off work, but I've wrangled an early finish. It's only a 2 hour drive for me. So I'll be up Friday afternoon, and leaving Sunday sometime!


----------



## lil muppet

Jamie said:


> I'm definately coming! I dont have the Friday off work, but I've wrangled an early finish. It's only a 2 hour drive for me. So I'll be up Friday afternoon, and leaving Sunday sometime!


still ok to take me?


----------



## Guest

Yay there are a few of us going!!


----------



## bexy1989

just thought id post this as i know a few people are looking for tents

ASDA 2 Person Tent | Tents | ASDA direct


----------



## JJAK

Not me









I cant get the time off work


----------



## bexy1989

JJAK said:


> Not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get the time off work


they'll have forgotten about it by then ring in sick


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> they'll have forgotten about it by then ring in sick


oooooh naughty  but yeah i agree call in sick


----------



## Guest

LOL having a reminising night  looking through photos on FB and found this photo. Its a game we played on our Nile Cruise...an old egyptian game played by men .....a foil potato is dangled and they must swing to get the potato over the line. I don't think I've ever laughed so much but would love to see some of the PF guys give it a go


----------



## CharleyRogan

Right has the place changed again?

Can I have a date, and the name of the place and does it still cost £100? Hahaha I need to get my head round this.

And there is toilets and showers? I also need to know this  haha


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> If you think I'm doing that..........................


yeah 

But you don't have to wear the dress...I'll let you wear trousers.


----------



## Jamie

I found a sign for us to put up outside the venue...


----------



## suewhite

Can oldies come I quite fancy a few days away from him indoors:


----------



## babycham2002

Im a definite if its still not the 9th weekend  one of the ones either side please
when do i need to stump up some cash?



cant bleeding wait
better start making some lists


----------



## suewhite

hawksport said:


> Of course. We need a responsible adult to look after us


Dont know about responsible bit bit just look at the threads I start


----------



## Guest

You lot are in for a treat 

Got my hat today


----------



## metame

i really lost track of this thread


----------



## celicababe1986

100 pages 

you lot talk way tooo much :lol:


----------



## Guest

lol I may have something to do with that 

think of the camping trip - you'll all be wearing earplugs


----------



## babycham2002

CharleyRogan said:


> Right has the place changed again?
> 
> Can I have a date, and the name of the place and does it still cost £100? Hahaha I need to get my head round this.
> 
> And there is toilets and showers? I also need to know this  haha


Have you joined the group? I have just found loads of info on there
get to it from my profile page
:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Have you joined the group? I have just found loads of info on there
> get to it from my profile page
> :001_smile:


Info on the group? is there? LOL :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Info on the group? is there? LOL :lol:


where it is and what dates
thats all i need to know


----------



## metame

babycham2002 said:


> where it is and what dates
> thats all i need to know


you'll need to know the code to book under
the number to ring to book


----------



## Guest

will be on tomorrow to sort all details


----------



## Guest

Oh dear oh dear oh dear just had a major strop about this thread being only 25 pages...

...then realised I had played with my settings last night 

ANYWAY....

....on to business.

Who is coming?

Who is sharing with who?

How many pitches do we need


----------



## Guest

I'm here all day if we can sort it i'll book first thing Tuesday... 

PM me, message the group or message here 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'm coming but I'm not sharing|


As usual you are easy 

It's the rest of them giving me headaches


----------



## GoldenShadow

I am most likely coming but if you lot are there Fri-Mon and I am at uni on those days I might just be Sat-Sun but I might not be at uni etc anyway.

Currently I have no tent but could probably nick one off my cousins or something or kip in my car worst case :lol:

I doubt I would bring either of the dogs so it'd just be me in the car and I could give someone a lift if they need it (I'm mid Essex) but as mentioned might not be there for the whole duration depending on uni and I wont get my timetable til around end July/start August.

I'm flexible anyhow...Have joined the group but need to be approved :cryin:


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Currently I have no tent but could probably nick one off my cousins or something or kip in my car worst case :lol:


Stick around sure someone will be around later looking for a tent buddy



GoldenShadow said:


> I doubt I would bring either of the dogs so it'd just be me in the car and I could give someone a lift if they need it (I'm mid Essex)


I know lil muppet is looking for a lift....no idea where she lives ;o



GoldenShadow said:


> I'm flexible anyhow...Have joined the group but need to be approved :cryin:


All approved


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Stick around sure someone will be around later looking for a tent buddy
> 
> I know lil muppet is looking for a lift....no idea where she lives ;o
> 
> All approved


Whoooo 

I think she is more northern bound than me, I don't know anyone round this area who might come :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Are you trying to say something


Of course not 

Just that you are very easy as you are flexible on dates, don't have to worry about you getting there, you sharing... your just easy 

B&Q are going to be running out of ladders the amount of holes I'm having to climb out of


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> As long as there's showers I'm happy


----------



## bexy1989

I shall be there  


and i'll be on my own in a tent :lol: much easier that way :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

If things havnt changed ( i will check lol) then I am meant to be sharing with Gratch and Eroswoof. 
if not i will be on my lonesome


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> Easier for what?


my poor little brain 

and anyone that doesn't want to wak up with a black eye from me punching them in the night :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

she lives in bedford! and is looking for a lift and tent share  sharing a tent with me will come with benifits! ....

































ill bring chocolate and alcohol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Do I have to buy a tent? And if so, how much should I look at for buying one?


----------



## H0lly

Sorry to butt in,But just to say Billing is awesome location and for those who dont want to tent it, there is a premier inn within walking distance , Great venue with lovely fields and lakes for the woofers  

Have fun


----------



## Guest

H0lly said:


> Sorry to butt in,But just to say Billing is awesome location and for those who dont want to tent it, there is a premier inn within walking distance , Great venue with lovely fields and lakes for the woofers
> 
> Have fun


That sounds like an idea camping trip... premier inn


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> That sounds like an idea camping trip... premier inn


Is that next to the Cant get my arse inn ?


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Is that next to the Cant get my arse inn ?


lol something like that yeah


----------



## momentofmadness

Tent for sale.. 

PM for details.. 








[/QUOTE]

Its my mothers and she has gone away.. I can get some details.. and the tent will be available in two weeks.. Nope she hasn't gone away in it.. But i have no access to it..


----------



## Nicky10

Right got a tent and a sleeping bag and some strange looks buying pretty girly clothes while carrying them. Anything else I need?


----------



## GoldenShadow

momentofmadness said:


> Tent for sale..
> 
> PM for details..
> 
> Its my mothers and she has gone away.. I can get some details.. and the tent will be available in two weeks.. Nope she hasn't gone away in it.. But i have no access to it..


What area of the country is this tent in?


----------



## momentofmadness

GoldenShadow said:


> What area of the country is this tent in?


Warrington cheshire. 

I know nothing about tents.. 
it me mums she bought it for us when we were all meant to be driving over to spain..  I went by a big bird in the end with my kids..  so they slept in the car instead.. My sis has gone away in it..  Its all waterproof..


----------



## GoldenShadow

momentofmadness said:


> Warrington cheshire.
> 
> I know nothing about tents..
> it me mums she bought it for us when we were all meant to be driving over to spain..  I went by a big bird in the end with my kids..  so they slept in the car instead.. My sis has gone away in it..  Its all waterproof..


It looks a really good tent, 4 man one I'm guessing? I doubt I would ever go camping again bar this PF Camping trip so its probably not worth me going for it, plus Cheshire to Essex could be interesting :laugh: Otherwise I would so be interested 

I'm not sure I want to camp, I want to sleep in my car which I can lock :cryin:


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> You'll be safe in a tent, I'm there to look after you all


But what about if its you trying to get me :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:

:lol:


----------



## codyann

aww i would love to go to this but i live no where near northampton  hope everyone that goes has a great time


----------



## Nicky10

You can still come I'm flying there


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> Better the devil you know


But DO I know you :nono:

I might have a heart attack if anyone plays sneaky games in the night, my heart can't take it I'm warning you all now! *is a cry baby and likes this > > > :cryin: smiley*

:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## momentofmadness

GoldenShadow said:


> It looks a really good tent, 4 man one I'm guessing? I doubt I would ever go camping again bar this PF Camping trip so its probably not worth me going for it, plus Cheshire to Essex could be interesting :laugh: Otherwise I would so be interested
> 
> I'm not sure I want to camp, I want to sleep in my car which I can lock :cryin:


Actually I was advised 6-8 man tent.. I know nothing though..


----------



## sue&harvey

There are 2 of us going from just down the road from you! Im by the Bridge and Gemma is by the ferry


----------



## GoldenShadow

momentofmadness said:


> Actually I was advised 6-8 man tent.. I know nothing though..


Cor it must be a biggun then, I only saw two rooms and guessed two in each 

Your Mum could always try places like Gumtree if she struggles, they are pretty good for lots of areas


----------



## momentofmadness

GoldenShadow said:


> Cor it must be a biggun then, I only saw two rooms and guessed two in each
> 
> Your Mum could always try places like Gumtree if she struggles, they are pretty good for lots of areas


When she comes back I am going to advertise it..  you never know I may keep it and turn up at your weekend in the middle of the night.. :lol: and play spooky games on you guys...... :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

momentofmadness said:


> When she comes back I am going to advertise it..  you never know I may keep it and turn up at your weekend in the middle of the night.. :lol: and play spooky games on you guys...... :lol:


Don't be 'orrible :cryin:

You should come


----------



## momentofmadness

GoldenShadow said:


> Don't be 'orrible :cryin:
> 
> You should come


I doubt you lot would be able to cope with me.. .. Im not quiet apparently.. :lol: And I do have a wicked sense of humour.... apparently.. :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

momentofmadness said:


> I doubt you lot would be able to cope with me.. .. Im not quiet apparently.. :lol: And I do have a wicked sense of humour.... apparently.. :lol:


Alright then don't come :tongue_smilie:

*uses reverse psychology*


----------



## Guest

Woohoo went shopping today and got my first item for camping 

I thought as there is a possibility it will be cold and I don't want to be cold I would buy a hat... thing is there was no decent hats in the adult section so I went with the hat liked in the kids section...

DO NOT laugh...

Although it looked good on the hanger, I probably should have looked in the mirror first 









I am a bumble bee


----------



## Guest

codyann said:


> aww i would love to go to this but i live no where near northampton  hope everyone that goes has a great time


I am thinking of going by train and there are a good 4/5 of us going from Cornwall/Devon so we can all meet in the bar on the train 

I believe Staysee will be Totnes/Exeter??? You can get on at Launceston or Plymouth 

Can't book the tickets until June/July but its a suggestion. Still hoping Sue can hire a car  I quite like the idea of the toy steering wheel with a beeper


----------



## staffy_missy

can me and missy come??


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> But DO I know you :nono:
> 
> I might have a heart attack if anyone plays sneaky games in the night, my heart can't take it I'm warning you all now! *is a cry baby and likes this > > > :cryin: smiley*
> 
> :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


LOL same here if I see any creepie crawlies in my tent I will be abandoning tent and sharing with one of you.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm seriously going to need a video camera for this trip or some kind of voice recorder :lol:. Just for you and Emma


----------



## Guest

staffy_missy said:


> can me and missy come??


Certainly...will you be sharing a tent? driving? etc.

have you read the details...what do you need to know save you trawling through hundreds of posts


----------



## staffy_missy

we will be driving down, missy loves to be in the car. Yes we will be sharing a tent oooh im dead excited now gives us something to look forward too


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I'm seriously going to need a video camera for this trip or some kind of voice recorder :lol:. Just for you and Emma


100% disagree with that comment


----------



## Guest

staffy_missy said:


> we will be driving down, missy loves to be in the car. Yes we will be sharing a tent oooh im dead excited now gives us something to look forward too


have you got a tent? are you happy for one of the tentless to share or do you need to find someone who needs a tent buddy


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's Mummy said:


> 100% disagree with that comment


But it will be so entertaining :lol:. Going to try actually putting the tent up now :blink: and then go track down my backpack make sure everything fits. It's two man so presumably someone else could share it if need be


----------



## staffy_missy

Buster's Mummy said:


> have you got a tent? are you happy for one of the tentless to share or do you need to find someone who needs a tent buddy


yeah i have a two person tent my partner will be coming with us too if this is okay?


----------



## metame

there's gonna be a WEDDING 


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dobermummy

metame said:


> there's gonna be a WEDDING
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


just promise me i wont have to wear this :blink:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> just promise me i wont have to wear this :blink:


Space cadets


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL same here if I see any creepie crawlies in my tent I will be abandoning tent and sharing with one of you.


I am thinking one of these:

Buy Regatta Pop Up 2 Man Tent - Polka Dots at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tents.

Or my car!

Singing: :lol:

I think I'd be scared on my own


----------



## H0lly

This sounds like great fun, can i just turn up on the day to wake you all up ?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> But it will be so entertaining :lol:. Going to try actually putting the tent up now :blink: and then go track down my backpack make sure everything fits. It's two man so presumably someone else could share it if need be


We have months yet...but fair play  

My tent is too big for the living room so it will be rather entertaining to see if I can get it up at camp 

I think it's 8 or 9 man but only one room I would just like to say now I am not comfortable with 8 of you in my tent some rules will need to be made


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I am thinking one of these:
> 
> Buy Regatta Pop Up 2 Man Tent - Polka Dots at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tents.
> 
> Or my car!
> 
> Singing: :lol:
> 
> I think I'd be scared on my own


Our pop-up tent nearly caused a divorce after I ignored the husband undid the zip and got it up right in the middle of the living room we couldn't get out as I didn't expect it to be that big 

Absolute rubbish!! But that may just be me


----------



## H0lly

Buster's Mummy said:


> Our pop-up tent nearly caused a divorce after I ignored the husband undid the zip and got it up right in the middle of the living room we couldn't get out as I didn't expect it to be that big
> 
> Absolute rubbish!! But that may just be me


agree pop up tent = poop, ages to put away and leak cold condensation down your back LOL


----------



## Nicky10

I was told by the woman not to get a pop up tent. Not that I actually know anything about tents just pretty much said I need a two man tent that's easy to put up and I can sleep in in September without getting too cold. Decided I'll try it tomorrow or sometime later on anyway before the trip


----------



## Guest

staffy_missy said:


> yeah i have a two person tent my partner will be coming with us too if this is okay?


Thats great hun 

Will add you to the group now 

I am being totally useless at the moment as need to book this camping malarky and am totally confused 

I will get a spreadsheet done tonight and will try and make sense out of it.

*PLEASE NOTE GUYS:*

For my sanity could you all PM me to confirm attendance...who you are sharing with etc. I hope to book this week


----------



## GoldenShadow

I am a poor student can't afford much 

I'm going to sleep in my car. I can lock my car


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> For my sanity could you all PM me to confirm attendance...who you are sharing with etc. I hope to book this week


But I don't KNOW :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:

How does lots of us bringing cars work, by the way?


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> But I don't KNOW :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> How does lots of us bringing cars work, by the way?


I don't know 

I believe you pay extra per car think is £5 per night.

I'll do a FAQ later for all these little questions


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> I am a poor student can't afford much
> 
> I'm going to sleep in my car. I can lock my car


you can drive and share my tent?!
i promise i dont snore?


----------



## Guest

I would say you could all share my tent but someone is very likely to make some rude comment


----------



## GoldenShadow

*sobs*

sees metame's post



metame said:


> you can drive and share my tent?!
> i promise i dont snore?


*dries eyes*

OK  :tongue_smilie:

But are you going for Fri-Mon (is it Fri-Mon :huh uni may require skiving if so :blushing:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> I would say you could all share my tent but someone is very likely to make some rude comment


I wouldn't because I'M mature :glare:


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> *sobs*
> 
> sees metame's post
> 
> *dries eyes*
> 
> OK  :tongue_smilie:
> 
> But are you going for Fri-Mon (is it Fri-Mon :huh uni may require skiving if so :blushing:


gosh, how forward was that for me?!

uhh... yeah i think i am if i can get it off?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I was told by the woman not to get a pop up tent. Not that I actually know anything about tents just pretty much said I need a two man tent that's easy to put up and I can sleep in in September without getting too cold. Decided I'll try it tomorrow or sometime later on anyway before the trip


I was in the pop up tent at the Regatta factory store and to be quite honest it looks quite flimsy. I could dig out a few 2 man tents I used to have for camping weekends. Have a pink one, a blue and yellow one and a navy blue one  they are all fine no leaks I just wanted one I could stand up in


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> gosh, how forward was that for me?!
> 
> uhh... yeah i think i am if i can get it off?


Fair do's, what are we gonna do for a wholeeeeee longggggg weekendddddddd 

I don't know if I snore or not. I might frighten you with my driving though.

Man this camping trip is getting expensive, now I'm gonna have to make sure I tax my car in July else metame wont be going :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I got a eurohike one seems quite good and I have a very warm sleeping bag that Buster is enjoying lying on


----------



## CharleyRogan

GoldenShadow said:


> It looks a really good tent, 4 man one I'm guessing? I doubt I would ever go camping again bar this PF Camping trip so its probably not worth me going for it, plus Cheshire to Essex could be interesting :laugh: Otherwise I would so be interested
> 
> I'm not sure I want to camp, I want to sleep in my car which I can lock :cryin:


If you want it, I could bring it down for the camping weekend as Warrington really isn't far for me to get to!


----------



## staffy_missy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Thats great hun
> 
> Will add you to the group now
> 
> I am being totally useless at the moment as need to book this camping malarky and am totally confused
> 
> I will get a spreadsheet done tonight and will try and make sense out of it.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE GUYS:*
> 
> For my sanity could you all PM me to confirm attendance...who you are sharing with etc. I hope to book this week


thank you  really looking forward to it. I will PM you to confirm my attendance now x


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Fair do's, what are we gonna do for a wholeeeeee longggggg weekendddddddd


I have a few things planned, some stuff organised but want to book first before scaring you all  :ihih:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I got a eurohike one seems quite good and I have a very warm sleeping bag that Buster is enjoying lying on


Eurohike is a good make


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Fair do's, what are we gonna do for a wholeeeeee longggggg weekendddddddd
> 
> I don't know if I snore or not. I might frighten you with my driving though.
> 
> Man this camping trip is getting expensive, now I'm gonna have to make sure I tax my car in July else metame wont be going :lol:


metame has to get home, get tent, bring tent down, put tent up in garden and check tent doesnt still stink. an dpossibly re waterproof it...

if so metame then has to decide whether to buy a new tent or not!


----------



## metame

aw man, i wish i knew all the tents on the market at the mminute and i could help. will have to have a nosy about i guess.


----------



## GoldenShadow

CharleyRogan said:


> If you want it, I could bring it down for the camping weekend as Warrington really isn't far for me to get to!


Much as it looks an awesome tent I forgot I've got to tax my car in July 

Why am I pooooooooooor!! If I get a job any time soon I will av it mind


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> metame has to get home, get tent, bring tent down, put tent up in garden and check tent doesnt still stink. an dpossibly re waterproof it...
> 
> if so metame then has to decide whether to buy a new tent or not!


We should just Premier Inn this camping trip


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> metame has to get home, get tent, bring tent down, put tent up in garden and check tent doesnt still stink. an dpossibly re waterproof it...
> 
> if so metame then has to decide whether to buy a new tent or not!


I'm having the same dilema and I haven't even put mine up yet... I think I am a tent freak 

They had a tent roadshow in the city centre a few weeks ago and they look much better up than they do in the bag...if that makes sense?


----------



## bexy1989

I went tent and sleeping bag shopping earlier  


and liam has said he'll buy my sleeping bag if im buy my tent  

Millets at the moment have 50% off some of their tents  i'm looking at getting all mine from there i think


----------



## CharleyRogan

GoldenShadow said:


> We should just Premier Inn this camping trip


If you two are staying in Premier Inn, I will too! I'd rather that than having to buy a tent and pay for parking!


----------



## bexy1989

If people are staying in Premier Inn I might :lol: OH said he'd come if it was in Premier inn :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

*Premier Inn
*
You can get a twin room from £95 for two nights says cost per room in Northampton areas. That is hideously cheaper than a tent and paying parking. I just did two nights in case people all were going for the Fri night as it'd be cheaper to go up Sat morning haha.

That's cheappppppp init


----------



## bexy1989

GoldenShadow said:


> *Premier Inn
> *
> You can get a twin room from £95 for two nights says cost per room in Northampton areas. That is hideously cheaper than a tent and paying parking. I just did two nights in case people all were going for the Fri night as it'd be cheaper to go up Sat morning haha.
> 
> That's cheappppppp init


:lol: im liking your thinking :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: im liking your thinking :lol:


Look look its dead close, 0.5 miles!!

Premier Inn Northampton Gt Billing/A45 Hotel UK

I really wanna Premier Inn it now


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> *Premier Inn
> *
> You can get a twin room from £95 for two nights says cost per room in Northampton areas. That is hideously cheaper than a tent and paying parking. I just did two nights in case people all were going for the Fri night as it'd be cheaper to go up Sat morning haha.
> 
> That's cheappppppp init


but... but... tent and BBQ and partyyyyyy!


----------



## bexy1989

GoldenShadow said:


> Look look its dead close, 0.5 miles!!
> 
> Premier Inn Northampton Gt Billing/A45 Hotel UK
> 
> I really wanna Premier Inn it now


look how comfy that bed looks aswell! 

and it'd have a shower and a proper toilet  :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> but... but... tent and BBQ and partyyyyyy!


but... but... Premier Inn and BBQ and partyyyyyy!





bexy1989 said:


> look how comfy that bed looks aswell!
> 
> and it'd have a shower and a proper toilet  :lol:


That's my logic! Whaddya do for toilets when camping :huh:


----------



## metame

bexy1989 said:


> look how comfy that bed looks aswell!
> 
> and it'd have a shower and a proper toilet  :lol:


and there arent at the campsite?

you cant have dogs at the premier inn


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> but... but... tent and BBQ and partyyyyyy!


Lil_Muppet, Moggybaby, Sue&Harvey knows why we shouldn't Premier Inn it 

And no they aint spilling


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> and there arent at the campsite?
> 
> you cant have dogs at the premier inn


Well I'd have to sacrifice my dog for you anyway :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Lil_Muppet, Moggybaby, Sue&Harvey knows why we shouldn't Premier Inn it
> 
> And no they aint spilling


Then I still aint camping


----------



## bexy1989

metame said:


> and there arent at the campsite?
> 
> you cant have dogs at the premier inn


I'm dogless anyway :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

GoldenShadow said:


> Then I still aint camping


where abouts are you coming from??

and Metame, I figure your from south???


----------



## GoldenShadow

celicababe1986 said:


> where abouts are you coming from??
> 
> and Metame, I figure your from south???


Chelmsfordddddddd


----------



## metame

celicababe1986 said:


> where abouts are you coming from??
> 
> and Metame, I figure you're from south???


im not 'from' the south, im from the NORTH! but will be travelling from the south yeah


----------



## babycham2002

metame said:


> you'll need to know the code to book under
> the number to ring to book


awww man I thought I had it sorted  :blink:



Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh dear oh dear oh dear just had a major strop about this thread being only 25 pages...
> 
> ...then realised I had played with my settings last night
> 
> ANYWAY....
> 
> ....on to business.
> 
> Who is coming?
> 
> Who is sharing with who?
> 
> How many pitches do we need


me me me


----------



## babycham2002

Thinking I better do a practice camping with my dogs to see what they think about it :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the PMs so far 

If you havent yet PMed me please do so I can add you to the spreadsheet


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> Thanks for the PMs so far
> 
> If you havent yet PMed me please do so I can add you to the spreadsheet


Spec savers again, i thought that said bed sheet


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Spec savers again, i thought that said bed sheet


I hate to think what impression I have given people


----------



## lil muppet

i still dont now who will let me share with them! serious question


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i still dont now who will let me share with them! serious question


No idea who I have in my tent but hey there must be room 

As long as someone can help me get it up...I'm a little scared about that part


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> No idea who I have in my tent but hey there must be room
> 
> As long as someone can help me get it up...I'm a little scared about that part


im happy to help put tents up... had LOADS of practice...


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> No idea who I have in my tent but hey there must be room
> 
> As long as someone can help me get it up...I'm a little scared about that part


i'm sure me and em can help :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Yay we'll all be trying to get my tent up!! Its a fabby tent with 3 rooms but last time we used it it had to be held together by underwear 

I'll bring selotape this time


----------



## Guest

I have 8 pitches so far who've I forgotten?


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have 8 pitches so far who've I forgotten?


i havent tried to get the time off work yet but i *am* coming... but how many pitches is dependant upon whether GS is driving and we're sharing a tent or whatever!


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> i havent tried to get the time off work yet but i *am* coming... but how many pitches is dependant upon whether GS is driving and we're sharing a tent or whatever!


can you repeat that a little slower  I am lost


----------



## celicababe1986

right Im being very serious here....I cannot errect tents, so I will be sitting with my drink n laughing :lol:

not really, i will help where I can but im pretty useless.....:blink:


----------



## metame

celicababe1986 said:


> right Im being very serious here....I cannot errect tents, so I will be sitting with my drink n laughing :lol:
> 
> not really, i will help where I can but im pretty useless.....:blink:


im good with tents!

blowing my own trumpet there but there we go... i dont do it very often


----------



## Guest

I am seriously bad with tents so if you can help get it up you can have one of th rooms 

Hows that for a deal 

We have 3 rooms in total 

Normally I'd say one room for me, one for my clothes and one for my booze BUT as I'm coming by train I'll be travelling light so I have vacancies at the Tent de Gem!! 

Disclaimer: rooms are dependant on getting the flipping thing up!!!


----------



## Guest

Where's Em staying? have we forgotten poor Emma?


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am seriously bad with tents so if you can help get it up you can have one of th rooms
> 
> Hows that for a deal
> 
> We have 3 rooms in total
> 
> Normally I'd say one room for me, one for my clothes and one for my booze BUT as I'm coming by train I'll be travelling light so I have vacancies at the Tent de Gem!!
> 
> Disclaimer: rooms are dependant on getting the flipping thing up!!!


Are you travelling by train with beagles??


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Are you travelling by train with beagles??


Oh come on I know i'm stupid but not that stupid 

No I am hoping hubster will look after them...failing that my parents will have them (they don't know it yet though)

At a total worst case scenario mum and dad will have one and I'll take the other although I need to take them on the train to exeter and back to see what they'd be like...we should be OK


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Are you travelling by train with beagles??


Are you travelling by train with a beagle? go on be great to meet you!! I've waited longer to meet you than anyone else 

Pleeeeeeeease say you'll come :crying:

Go on


----------



## sarybeagle

LOL!!! well as it looks like its near to me (northhampton) then its only an hour and 40 mins away which is fine by car. Just need to tell DH LOL!!! 

IF and this is a HUGE IF we have DH new car by then and you can travel nearish to us we could come and pick you and a beagle up?? 

Im not getting your hopes up as depends on if he gets the car ir not or can u imagine trying to fit us and 3 beagles in a toyota 3 door yaris :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

I don't even know where Northampton is  I am guessing it's North of Southampton though? 

Your Surrey aren't ya?


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> I don't even know where Northampton is  I am guessing it's North of Southampton though?
> 
> Your Surrey aren't ya?


Northampton is just north of milton keynes and right of coventry  the kind of belly button area on your body uk map 

Yesh I am a surrey gal ;O)


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Northampton is just north of milton keynes and right of coventry  the kind of belly button area on your body uk map
> 
> Yesh I am a surrey gal ;O)


Ideal you said about the 'belly button' as I would have been sure to say where is Milton keynes and Coventry


----------



## cat001

I'm really tempted to go as I think it would be a great experiance for me with trying to conquer my social anxiety...and I love camping  

Will just need to figure out how to get there with no car...train I guess but where to go from train station.. I don't do a lot of travelling lol.


----------



## metame

cat001 said:


> I'm really tempted to go as I think it would be a great experiance for me with trying to conquer my social anxiety...and I love camping
> 
> Will just need to figure out how to get there with no car...train I guess but where to go from train station.. I don't do a lot of travelling lol.


i have social anxiety too 
and im sure someone could pick you up from the station!


----------



## Guest

Be great if you can come 

We are all lovely really


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Be great if you can come
> 
> *We are all lovely really*


speak for yourself!


----------



## cat001

Hawksports been very kind and has offered to pick me up so I will definately be going


----------



## Guest

Yay that's great 

Thats now 10 plots and I am sure I've missed someone!!

Come on guys own up....PM me!!


----------



## Nicky10

You didn't forget me did you?


----------



## Guest

me and Staysee will sit on the roof rack 

if we haven't found our matlows by Northampton


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> Yay that's great
> 
> Thats now 10 plots and I am sure I've missed someone!!
> 
> Come on guys own up....PM me!!


i didnt pm but did you get me?


----------



## MoggyBaby

metame said:


> speak for yourself!


Our great minds just keeping going along the same train tracks... 

Exactly the same thought went through my mind when I read BM's post.

Do you thinks she could be done under the Trade Descriptions Act.

If not, I am suing her for slander......!!!! 

_*Moggybaby says :dita: to being 'lovely' *_


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> i didnt pm but did you get me?


how could I forget you i have you in a tent with GS? cirrect yay/nay?


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Our great minds just keeping going along the same train tracks...
> 
> Exactly the same thought went through my mind when I read BM's post.
> 
> Do you thinks she could be done under the Trade Descriptions Act.
> 
> If not, I am suing her for slander......!!!!
> 
> _*Moggybaby says :dita: to being 'lovely' *_


Oh shut it :dita: kiss my :ciappa:

OK...OK I lied!!


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> how could I forget you i have you in a tent with GS? cirrect yay/nay?


possibly...


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh shut it :dita: kiss my :ciappa:


URGH!!!!! No way Jose!!! I don't know where it's been!!!! (You porky pie telling person you...)

:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> URGH!!!!! No way Jose!!! I don't know where it's been!!!! (You porky pie telling person you...)
> 
> :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


lol :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> possibly...


I hope this is only re the Premier Inn thing and you're not thinking of booting me out into the rain :crying:


----------



## Tanya1989

So who's gonna take me, a wheelchair and 2 leos?


----------



## Tanya1989

hawksport said:


> I've got a tow rope, I won't go too fast


I've made it a mission before I die that I will set off a speed camera in my wheelchair.... you might come in handy


----------



## Nicky10

Two leos? :001_tt1: can't wait


----------



## Tanya1989

Nicky10 said:


> Two leos? :001_tt1: can't wait


Sh!t did I say two? that was supposed to be a surprise


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> I hope this is only re the Premier Inn thing and you're not thinking of booting me out into the rain :crying:


as long as you;re driving and dont leave me there, and we can stick together with this crazy lot

we really need to meet up soon btw


----------



## GoldenShadow

Tanya1989 said:


> Sh!t did I say two? that was supposed to be a surprise


I will demand lots of leo cuddles!! I wont have my Rupert Bear to cuddle and will need something to fill the void, even if its twice the size :cryin: :lol:


----------



## bexy1989

i've pmd you  

I'll need a lift there though i think if i can grab one with someone


----------



## JJAK

so jealous you all get to go camping. hmph. huff. gah. <---- me throwing a tantrum


----------



## CharleyRogan

I already have 2 passengers but its a 4 seater car so.... I will have room and Nottingham not far off course as I am now picking Gratch up at Preston because its mega cheap!


----------



## GoldenShadow

It depends ENITRELY on how big Metame's tent is (and if she lets me stay in it :crying as to how much space is in my car. Its a 3 door and I'm tallish hence not huge amounts of space in the back Singing:


----------



## Guest

Who am I pming and what have I got to say? :lol: 

xxxx


----------



## JJAK

hawksport said:


> PM me and say "can I share your tent?" :devil:


erm...

*DONT DO IT, ITS A TRAP ​*


----------



## Guest

:lol: I did it  

xxxxxx


----------



## JJAK

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: I did it
> 
> xxxxxx


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Guest

I still need to get my gazebo and massive tent up to Billing


----------



## Guest

Seriously though :lol:

What am I meant to be doing 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Does anyone actually want to borrow a tent? I have three tents!!


tent 1: has 2 seperate rooms and you can stand up
Tent 2: has three rooms and you can stand up
tent 3: is my amazing superduper one roomed tent with space for lots and lots of people and you can stand up (this is my tent to myself )

Seriously though happy to lend tents to anyone...just need to get them to you in some way!! My newer tent is very good but the older tents are fine just too big for one person.

Just if you want to choose what tent you'd like to borrow it would help before we book pitches etc.

Tent 3 aka the party tent isn't on offer 

But the other two take your pick save anyone buying tents and as we have so many here I think we will be getting rid after the summer so you can keep the bleddy things!! 

They go up with difficulty...stay up well and come down fine!!

SUE OI SUE GET YOUR BUM IN THIS THREAD AND MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHAT ON EARTH ARE YOU UP TO BIRD?


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Does anyone actually want to borrow a tent? I have three tents!!
> 
> 
> tent 1: has 2 seperate rooms and you can stand up
> Tent 2: has three rooms and you can stand up
> tent 3: is my amazing superduper one roomed tent with space for lots and lots of people and you can stand up (this is my tent to myself )
> 
> Seriously though happy to lend tents to anyone...just need to get them to you in some way!! My newer tent is very good but the older tents are fine just too big for one person.
> 
> Just if you want to choose what tent you'd like to borrow it would help before we book pitches etc.
> 
> Tent 3 aka the party tent isn't on offer
> 
> But the other two take your pick save anyone buying tents and as we have so many here I think we will be getting rid after the summer so you can keep the bleddy things!!
> 
> They go up with difficulty...stay up well and come down fine!!
> 
> SUE OI SUE GET YOUR BUM IN THIS THREAD AND MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHAT ON EARTH ARE YOU UP TO BIRD?


Could I ear mark one for me and Metame til I've spoken to her? I know she was having a couple issues and it might be simpler if we rented one of yours


----------



## Gratch

BM, do a list of who is sharing with you so I feel less nervous please  xxx


----------



## Guest

Umm everyone


----------



## babycham2002

I am on definite list yes?
Do we pay monies yet?
Willow says please can buster come


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh yeahhhhh what's it gonna cost me?!


----------



## Guest

Your on definite list and Buster is gutted but his mummy won't let him


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Your on definite list and Buster is gutted but his mummy won't let him


Why not?! 

I wont be able to drink anyway if I'm driving so I'm thinking could bring Rupes...


----------



## metaldog

Can someone PM me the location, dates and cost to save me going through over 100 pages of the thread?

Does the camp site accept caravans and have they got electric hook up?


----------



## babycham2002

metaldog said:


> Can someone PM me the location, dates and cost to save me going through over 100 pages of the thread?
> 
> Does the camp site accept caravans and have they got electric hook up?


Billing aquadrome. Northampton 16-18th (I think)
of September this year
Yes they take caravans but I dunno how much it is for electric hook up
Hold on...............
Billing Aquadrome Holiday Park Northampton | Touring & Camping Standard & Extra&#39;s


----------



## babycham2002

ah ha
Billing Aquadrome Holiday Park Northampton | Touring & Camping Rates


----------



## Guest

metaldog said:


> Can someone PM me the location, dates and cost to save me going through over 100 pages of the thread?
> 
> Does the camp site accept caravans and have they got electric hook up?


I believe they accept caravans - dates are 16th-18th Sept and cost for tents is £30 for weekend... no idea about caravans will have to check xx


----------



## metaldog

Thanks Babycham for the info

Billing Aquadrome only allows one dog per pitch...that's me out then 


> 1 dog allowed per pitch (excluding: American Pitbull, Japanese Akita, Wolfhound Hybrid, Japanese Tosa, Neopolitan Mastiff, Rottweiler, Dogo Argentino, Filo, Brasileiro)


----------



## babycham2002

metaldog said:


> Thanks Babycham for the info
> 
> Billing Aquadrome only allows one dog per pitch...that's me out then


ooo poop!!!! i looked for that and couldnt find a limit!!!!
:blink:


----------



## Guest

Popped down to work today to deliver banners for dog show and was asked about my leave. it had confused everyone I'd put that I need the 15th and 19th off. I didn't book the Friday lol :lol:

Had to change all my leave over grrr luckily they know what I am like and it wasn't so bad


----------



## Gratch

Buster's Mummy said:


> I believe they accept caravans - dates are 16th-18th Sept and cost for tents is £30 for weekend... no idea about caravans will have to check xx


It's the 4 people per pitch thing that's concerning me, do we pay double for the pitch to get more? I'm confused  If me and OH can share we don't have to cart stuff with us on a bus and we've already said Celica and Charley can share with us  So obviously if it's 4 we'll take a tent down and do that but would rather the 4 of us were able to share with someone


----------



## Gratch

* You can have more apparently 
*

*Addition* *Additional Charge* Extra Child £2.50 Extra Adult £5.00 Gazebo / Pup Tent £5.00 Awning £2.00 Dog £2.00 Additional Vehicles £10.00 (per week)


----------



## Pure Animal

Hi BM and hi other peeps 

All this talk of tent-swapping is making me want to go (that is what this thread is all about......isn't it??? :wink5::wink5: ).

Seriously though, do wanna come but won't know for def. until nearer the time due to work. BM can you put me down as a maybe/yes (that's a list put down.......not a general put down that you like to do for me  ), and I'll keep you up to date as and when I know things !!!

Ta muchly :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> It's the 4 people per pitch thing that's concerning me, do we pay double for the pitch to get more? I'm confused  If me and OH can share we don't have to cart stuff with us on a bus and we've already said Celica and Charley can share with us  So obviously if it's 4 we'll take a tent down and do that but would rather the 4 of us were able to share with someone


It's 4 per pitch 

My party tent will be quiet


----------



## metaldog

babycham2002 said:


> ooo poop!!!! i looked for that and couldnt find a limit!!!!
> :blink:


It's on the booking screen the only option for dogs is zero or one and the small print states ONLY one dog allowed per pitch


----------



## Gratch

You can have extra adults at £5 each per pitch per night and dogs for £2


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Hi BM and hi other peeps
> 
> All this talk of tent-swapping is making me want to go (that is what this thread is all about......isn't it??? :wink5::wink5: ).
> 
> Seriously though, do wanna come but won't know for def. until nearer the time due to work. BM can you put me down as a maybe/yes (that's a list put down.......not a general put down that you like to do for me  ), and I'll keep you up to date as and when I know things !!!
> 
> Ta muchly :001_smile:


I have space in my tent hun 

Would you mind driving down to Cornwall...picking up a bouncy fluffy and driving her to camp? I promise I will be quiet all the way there 

Also I need someone to pick up my tent and gazebo 

We need more men on this camping trip us women need attention!!


----------



## babycham2002

metaldog said:


> Thanks Babycham for the info
> 
> Billing Aquadrome only allows one dog per pitch...that's me out then


Metal dog where did you find that? Ive got someone on tripadvisor saying they had 2 dogs in their caravan :001_smile:
Billing Aquadrome Campground Reviews and Photos, Northampton, United Kingdom - TripAdvisor


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> It's 4 per pitch
> 
> My party tent will be quiet


No no thats just standard
Charges for the ones that stay!!!

I gotta sort out this dog thing!!!!


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> BM can you put me down as a maybe/yes (that's a list put down.......not a general put down that you like to do for me  )


I think the girls will want to see a photo, do you agree


----------



## Guest

Suppose we'll only know via enquiring on phone, will try and do that tomorrow


----------



## metaldog

babycham2002 said:


> Metal dog where did you find that? Ive got someone on tripadvisor saying they had 2 dogs in their caravan :001_smile:
> Billing Aquadrome Campground Reviews and Photos, Northampton, United Kingdom - TripAdvisor


https://www.billingaquadromereservations.com/ReservationDetails.aspx if you click on tents and tourers it's under the number of dogs box


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> I think the girls will want to see a photo, do you agree


Let them keep their eyesight........for now :lol:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have space in my tent hun


**Shudders**


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> **Shudders**


Essex 2006 you weren't complaining then 

Simon 1 - Gemma 2


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Would you mind driving down to Cornwall...picking up a bouncy fluffy and driving her to camp?


Hmmmmmm 1,000 mile round-trip........yeah, no problem.

I don't love ya that much my dear!!!


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Let them keep their eyesight........for now :lol:


Be nice and I may be nice too...be mean and I'll be very mean


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Popped down to work today to deliver banners for dog show and was asked about my leave. it had confused everyone I'd put that I need the 15th and 19th off. I didn't book the Friday lol :lol:
> 
> Had to change all my leave over grrr luckily they know what I am like and it wasn't so bad


I TOLD you that you banana when you posted on here about 15th I was like that's a Thursday..?

No one reads my post :cryin:


----------



## Guest

JUST TO CLARIFY - AM I NOW DONE? HAVE I DONE WHAT WAS REQUIRED? 

I can't take much more of this :lol: every time I look at the thread my heart rate sky-rockets :frown2:

I just need to know this now;

1) Am I right that we're going to Sheffield

2) Have I pmd the right person to say I'm going

3) How do I pay

4) When do I pay

5) Am I in BM's tent - I am tentless

:

xxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow

Pure Animal said:


> Hi BM and hi other peeps
> 
> All this talk of tent-swapping is making me want to go (that is what this thread is all about......isn't it??? :wink5::wink5: ).
> 
> Seriously though, do wanna come but won't know for def. until nearer the time due to work. BM can you put me down as a maybe/yes (that's a list put down.......not a general put down that you like to do for me  ), and I'll keep you up to date as and when I know things !!!
> 
> Ta muchly :001_smile:


Hi just wondering which bit of Essex you're in?


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Hmmmmmm 1,000 mile round-trip........yeah, no problem.
> 
> I don't love ya that much my dear!!!


Oh shut it!!! 

I'm owed a visit...you not been in 2011 yet that's just criminal!! 

I even said I'd do the impossible and be quiet 

That offer is very time limited.

By the way if you are travelling DON'T FORGET THE OIL me love!!


----------



## Gratch

Eroswoof said:


> JUST TO CLARIFY - AM I NOW DONE? HAVE I DONE WHAT WAS REQUIRED?
> 
> I can't take much more of this :lol: every time I look at the thread my heart rate sky-rockets :frown2:
> 
> I just need to know this now;
> 
> 1) Am I right that we're going to Sheffield
> 
> 2) Have I pmd the right person to say I'm going
> 
> 3) How do I pay
> 
> 4) When do I pay
> 
> 5) Am I in BM's tent - I am tentless
> 
> :
> 
> xxxx


S'ok I'm not getting clear answers either


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> S'ok I'm not getting clear answers either


Oh ffs will you STOP doing that  :lol: I keep thinking someones said something sensible :lol:  xxxxxxx


----------



## babycham2002

I can't take much more of this :lol: every time I look at the thread my heart rate sky-rockets :frown2: 

I just need to know this now;

1) Am I right that we're going to Sheffield
No northampton


2) Have I pmd the right person to say I'm going
Busters mummy?

3) How do I pay 
dunno yet

4) When do I pay
dunno yet

5) Am I in BM's tent - I am tentless 
maybe, im not sure





Im really sorry Em, but I might not be bringing Percy  *hides*
There is a one dog limit per pitch!!!


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> JUST TO CLARIFY - AM I NOW DONE? HAVE I DONE WHAT WAS REQUIRED?
> 
> I can't take much more of this :lol: every time I look at the thread my heart rate sky-rockets :frown2:
> 
> I just need to know this now;
> 
> 1) Am I right that we're going to Sheffield
> 
> 2) Have I pmd the right person to say I'm going
> 
> 3) How do I pay
> 
> 4) When do I pay
> 
> 5) Am I in BM's tent - I am tentless
> 
> :
> 
> xxxx


:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

No where near Sheffield hun  I don't think we are anyway 

No idea about Payment yet...just hang fire on that 

We need to sort tents  I think the only person whos not said they're sleeping in my tent is Hawksport :cryin:  the rest of you want to sleep with me...I know I'm good but hey that's taking it a little far


----------



## Pure Animal

GoldenShadow said:


> Hi just wondering which bit of Essex you're in?


The colder, northern part


----------



## Guest

Arrrrgggghhh I am going to explode


----------



## GoldenShadow

Pure Animal said:


> The colder, northern part


Hehe I'm in Chelmsford I think that's in the middle ish?!



Buster's Mummy said:


> Arrrrgggghhh I am going to explode


HA HA I have proof!:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/2416229-post947.html


----------



## Gratch

Me and OH will take a tent and share with Celica and Charley  Easier than turning up thinking we're sharing and then being told we have to sleep on the grass lmao


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> By the way if you are travelling DON'T FORGET THE OIL me love!!


That's meant to be oil for your car not for me 

You'd be great competition with Emma


----------



## babycham2002

Im having my own pitch




Just me and buddy bear by the looks of it :smile:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Arrrrgggghhh I am going to explode


Great, so that's the entertainment sorted then :thumbsup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Im really sorry Em, but I might not be bringing Percy  *hides*
> There is a one dog limit per pitch!!!


:crying: Can't he be that one dog? :crying: :lol: I'd be absolutely devastated  *deletes account* :lol:

 xxxxx



Buster's Mummy said:


> :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> No where near Sheffield hun  I don't think we are anyway
> 
> No idea about Payment yet...just hang fire on that
> 
> We need to sort tents  I think the only person whos not said they're sleeping in my tent is Hawksport :cryin:  the rest of you want to sleep with me...I know I'm good but hey that's taking it a little far


I thought Bexy said it WAS near Sheffield?! :blink: xxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm lost 

but hey lets embrace it


----------



## Gratch

babycham2002 said:


> Im having my own pitch
> 
> 
> 
> Just me and buddy bear by the looks of it :smile:


I think lilmuppet is looking for someone to shack up with  Actually I'll make a thread seeing who is offering to share, make sure everyone knows its 4 to a pitch and the people can see if they can get someone to sleep with


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Im having my own pitch
> 
> 
> 
> Just me and buddy bear by the looks of it :smile:


How what where when why? Cost?


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Great, so that's the entertainment sorted then :thumbsup::lol::lol::lol:


Sorry did someone just fart?


----------



## Pure Animal

GoldenShadow said:


> Hehe I'm in Chelmsford I think that's in the middle ish?!


Ha! Ha! I think you're right 

I'm just down the road in the place where Tree(s) have Brain(s)


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Ha! Ha! I think you're right
> 
> I'm just down the road in the place where Tree(s) have Brain(s)


Good job the trees do the men certainly don't


----------



## GoldenShadow

Pure Animal said:


> Ha! Ha! I think you're right
> 
> I'm just down the road in the place where Tree(s) have Brain(s)


Haha I know there, Rupert goes to the vets at that place  

Its very nice, better than here :glare:


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Ha! Ha! I think you're right
> 
> I'm just down the road in the place where Tree(s) have Brain(s)


In fact wasn't that the place we had to be collected from as someone locked their car keys in the car not long before someone had to be driven to Heathrow to catch a coach back down south? 

I may be wrong


----------



## babycham2002

Eroswoof said:


> :crying: Can't he be that one dog? :crying: :lol: I'd be absolutely devastated  *deletes account* :lol:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> I thought Bexy said it WAS near Sheffield?! :blink: xxxx


Rocky wouldnt want to be at home without Percy (he didnt eat at all when we went away for crufts)
Plus mum would be much happier looking after Percy for me than the evil beastie!!
I dunno, I am still looking at options:smile:
Even getting another pitch for my friend, but that means leaving Rocky. We shall see 



GoldenShadow said:


> How what where when why? Cost?


Limit is one dog per pitch, naughty really cos its nowhere on the website until you try and book. Will still probably bring Joe. But wont need him so much now will only have one dog


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Good job the trees do the men certainly don't


:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:

Anyway, you're a right one to talk. I'll bet that there are 10 people on this site who would 'love this post', alone that would prove you're definitely no better :tongue_smilie:


----------



## celicababe1986

I dont have a dog, I dont know about Gratch or Charlie, but if none of us do, then why cant someone bring there dog and pretend s/he's mine??  that way our pitch has a doggie 

I am also still offering travel from kent (or around kent) and dont mind a doggie in my car


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky wouldnt want to be at home without Percy (he didnt eat at all when we went away for crufts)
> Plus mum would be much happier looking after Percy for me than the evil beastie!!
> I dunno, I am still looking at options:smile:
> Even getting another pitch for my friend, but that means leaving Rocky. We shall see
> 
> Limit is one dog per pitch, naughty really cos its nowhere on the website until you try and book. Will still probably bring Joe. But wont need him so much now will only have one dog


If we are booking as a group wouldn't it average out a little?


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky wouldnt want to be at home without Percy (he didnt eat at all when we went away for crufts)
> Plus mum would be much happier looking after Percy for me than the evil beastie!!
> I dunno, I am still looking at options:smile:
> Even getting another pitch for my friend, but that means leaving Rocky. We shall see
> 
> Limit is one dog per pitch, naughty really cos its nowhere on the website until you try and book. Will still probably bring Joe. But wont need him so much now will only have one dog


If you were desperate I wouldn't mind pretending I own one of yours if Rupert doesn't come.


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm lost
> 
> but hey lets embrace it


:lol: I'm obsessed with Babychams dog  I'd marry him if I could :blink: He's amazing!!!! He's even sung to me :001_wub:



Gratch said:


> I think lilmuppet is looking for someone to shack up with  Actually I'll make a thread seeing who is offering to share, make sure everyone knows its 4 to a pitch and the people can see if they can get someone to sleep with


......................... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gratch

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky wouldnt want to be at home without Percy (he didnt eat at all when we went away for crufts)
> Plus mum would be much happier looking after Percy for me than the evil beastie!!
> I dunno, I am still looking at options:smile:
> Even getting another pitch for my friend, but that means leaving Rocky. We shall see
> 
> Limit is one dog per pitch, naughty really cos its nowhere on the website until you try and book. Will still probably bring Joe. But wont need him so much now will only have one dog


I can say he's on my pitch if you want so you can bring em all?


----------



## bexy1989

Right im stupidly confused :lol:


ive pm'd BM and said i'll be there and i'll have a pitch on my own, when do i pay and who do i pay :lol: 

*sigh* my poor poor brain :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:
> 
> Anyway, you're a right one to talk. I'll bet that there are 10 people on this site who would 'love this post', alone that would prove you're definitely no better :tongue_smilie:


I doubt it...


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> I can say he's on my pitch if you want so you can bring em all?


:yikes: do it do it do it do it do it do it do it PLEASE    



bexy1989 said:


> Right im stupidly confused :lol:
> 
> ive pm'd BM and said i'll be there and i'll have a pitch on my own, when do i pay and who do i pay :lol:
> 
> *sigh* my poor poor brain :lol:


:glare: Even I've figured it out now  xxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> Right im stupidly confused :lol:
> 
> ive pm'd BM and said i'll be there and i'll have a pitch on my own, when do i pay and who do i pay :lol:
> 
> *sigh* my poor poor brain :lol:


Can you look after Em in your tent?


----------



## babycham2002

Gratch said:


> I can say he's on my pitch if you want so you can bring em all?


Thats very kind of you but scared of eviction which would ruin it for everyone

also depending on who you are sharing with you might need your dog quota for them :001_smile:


----------



## Gratch

I want a pitch next to Em, can't miss the shenanigans!


----------



## Gratch

babycham2002 said:


> Thats very kind of you but scared of eviction which would ruin it for everyone
> 
> also depending on who you are sharing with you might need your dog quota for them :001_smile:


Just charley that's the wildcard there, shall ask her


----------



## bexy1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Can you look after Em in your tent?


*gulp* are you sure thats wise :yikes: :lol: but okay :lol:

EDIT: if fact .. yes .. it means i get bumby:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Argh between this thread and facebook I am totally lost 

HELP!!!!


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> *gulp* are you sure thats wise :yikes: :lol: but okay :lol:
> 
> EDIT: if fact .. yes .. it means i get bumby:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


No  No one gets Bumby  Not even you!

*runs off with degu whilst laughing manically* xxxx


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> I want a pitch next to Em, can't miss the shenanigans!


me too cheap entertainment


----------



## Pure Animal

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha I know there, Rupert goes to the vets at that place


Is that the one near Freeport?


----------



## Gratch

Thread for who's offering to share and who needs somewhere to sleep:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/163533-pf-camping-adventure-who-sleeping-who.html


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Argh between this thread and facebook I am totally lost
> 
> HELP!!!!


why? whats happening on facebook?


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> why? whats happening on facebook?


Talking to Sue&Harvey, Egyptgal, PureAnimal and totally confused


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Talking to Sue&Harvey, Egyptgal, PureAnimal and totally confused


ha ha 
im meant to be improving my website but this is just too much!!


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> No  No one gets Bumby  Not even you!
> 
> *runs off with degu whilst laughing manically* xxxx


 

i'm going to fall out with degu if she keeps throwing her hay all over the floor instead of eating it :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow

Pure Animal said:


> Is that the one near Freeport?


Maybe? Millenium Way


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Maybe? Millenium Way


You'll have to pop into his shop 

I'll post up a picture so you'll recognise him!!


----------



## sue&harvey

Those of you that have a definate decision can you put your paw print here please http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/163541-dogs-pitches-ratio.html


----------



## Pure Animal

GoldenShadow said:


> Maybe? Millenium Way


Yup, that's the one


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Yup, that's the one


awaits the advert


----------



## cat001

Reading this thread has made my eyes spin and confused me  I haven't PM'ed BM but am I on the list of peeps going? And i'm bringing my own little tent right?


----------



## Guest

cat001 said:


> Reading this thread has made my eyes spin and confused me  I haven't PM'ed BM but am I on the list of peeps going? And i'm bringing my own little tent right?


your on the list hun no worries 

with this lot it's prob best you bring your own tent.

If your eyes are spinning imagine what mine are doing!!! :mad2: :lol:


----------



## cat001

Buster's Mummy said:


> your on the list hun no worries
> 
> with this lot it's prob best you bring your own tent.
> 
> If your eyes are spinning imagine what mine are doing!!! :mad2: :lol:


Haha, I don't envy you right now sorting out this lot! :lol:


----------



## Guest

cat001 said:


> Haha, I don't envy you right now sorting out this lot! :lol:


I'm a total idiot as if I wasn't busy enough planning a dog show I decided hey lets go camping 

I'll get there in the end


----------



## Guest

I started compiling a list of whos staying where but it looks like its not as straight forward as I thought 

Grrrrr you lot are dreadful :nono:


----------



## Gratch

Well I'll give you mine:

Me
OH
Celica
Charley
Sis (if Charley has room in her car)

Have two 4 man tents if my sister comes along so we can do 2 pitches (if they're £15) and take on 3 more if Charley has the space in her car to pick my sis up aswell.


----------



## Jonesey

Obviously I won't be able to attend sniff sniff, but you lot are going to have an absolute blast!! I hope you get the best weather and post fantastic pics.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gratch said:


> Well I'll give you mine:
> 
> Me
> OH
> Celica
> Charley
> Sis (if Charley has room in her car)
> 
> Have two 4 man tents if my sister comes along so we can do 2 pitches (if they're £15) and take on 3 more if Charley has the space in her car to pick my sis up aswell.


Bexy hasn't replied! So there is still room in my car for 1 more. Its a 4 seater coupe so we might a have a bit of trouble with space for luggage as my boot is like a shoebox! So if passengers are willing to have stuff on their laps thats fine!

Not bringing the dog as he doesn't seem to get on with anyone of the canine species!!


----------



## Gratch

CharleyRogan said:


> Bexy hasn't replied! So there is still room in my car for 1 more. Its a 4 seater coupe so we might a have a bit of trouble with space for luggage as my boot is like a shoebox! So if passengers are willing to have stuff on their laps thats fine!
> 
> Not bringing the dog as he doesn't seem to get on with anyone of the canine species!!


We'll take our stuff on our laps  We'll pack light


----------



## Guest

At the risk of sounding like Emma - I'm confused 

what are we doing? how many plots?


----------



## Gratch

Two pitches, two 4 man tents, taking me, OH, charley, celica, cat, my sister so we have 2 more spaces for people! Me and OH will pay for the pitches if it's just £15 each because we'll manage £30 but more than that we'll need assistance  BM, 4 people, 1 pitch = £15 aye?


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Two pitches, two 4 man tents, taking me, OH, charley, celica, cat, my sister so we have 2 more spaces for people! Me and OH will pay for the pitches if it's just £15 each because we'll manage £30 but more than that we'll need assistance  BM, 4 people, 1 pitch = £15 aye?


Aye 

2 pitches yeah 

i can just about understand that


----------



## bexy1989

CharleyRogan said:


> Bexy hasn't replied! So there is still room in my car for 1 more. Its a 4 seater coupe so we might a have a bit of trouble with space for luggage as my boot is like a shoebox! So if passengers are willing to have stuff on their laps thats fine!
> 
> Not bringing the dog as he doesn't seem to get on with anyone of the canine species!!


Hawkspot said he can squeeze me in as i believe hes closer to me  thanks for the offer though


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> If you miss the r out of my name again you can get your own r's there


Oh r'dy r r


----------



## bexy1989

hawksport said:


> If you miss the r out of my name again you can get your own r's there


:lol: :lol: its been a looooooong week :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm a busy Bee 

I've been working on camp games these will be contained in the camp magazine PF Paparazzi 

What do we think of a Petforums Got Talent? jokes, stories etc on one of the evenings?

umm thats it for now


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm a busy Bee
> 
> I've been working on camp games these will be contained in the camp magazine PF Paparazzi
> 
> What do we think of a Petforums Got Talent? jokes, stories etc on one of the evenings?
> 
> umm thats it for now


I like it
Esp the magazine name


----------



## Guest

full of bright ideas me...ok well full of ideas 

I will get the publication proof read...honest


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> full of bright ideas me...ok well full of ideas
> 
> I will get the publication proof read...honest


Those that are bringing dogs could enter themselves and their dogs in the got talent section!!!


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Those that are bringing dogs could enter themselves and their dogs in the got talent section!!!


Like it


----------



## Tanya1989

Pet themed pub/ tent quiz. We had a dog one when I went camping with thE Ringcraft Society. Was a great night. Had a team Men V Women...... but we could have a Cats v Dogs etc


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> Pet themed pub/ tent quiz. We had a dog one when I went camping with thE Ringcraft Society. Was a great night. Had a team Men V Women...... but we could have a Cats v Dogs etc


Great idea and if I can somehoe get the two gazebos up there will be a great place to socialise


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Great idea and if I can somehoe get the two gazebos up there will be a great place to socialise


There is one thing that we have learnt over the years of camping with the ringcraft, is that you need LOTS of gazebos as otherwise there is no way everyone can do a communal thing like eating/ join in games or even sit round talking when it rains.


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> There is one thing that we have learnt over the years of camping with the ringcraft, is that you need LOTS of gazebos as otherwise there is no way everyone can do a communal thing like eating/ join in games or even sit round talking when it rains.


Gazebos are fab, I have two I can take


----------



## Tanya1989

Buster's Mummy said:


> Gazebos are fab, I have two I can take


If everyone can get their hands on one (Either borrowed or freecycle) we'd be laughing. People seriously underestimate the value of gazebos when camping.

6 couples at ringcraft took 8 gazebos and made them into tunnels from tent to tent which acted as shelter in the rain.


----------



## Guest

Tanya1989 said:


> If everyone can get their hands on one (Either borrowed or freecycle) we'd be laughing. People seriously underestimate the value of gazebos when camping.
> 
> 6 couples at ringcraft took 8 gazebos and made them into tunnels from tent to tent which acted as shelter in the rain.


I went to a camp at a local community school with a charity group. It was during summer hols so we had use of teh PE block. I took a gazebo for all my club to sit in...clubs from all over the UK joined us was rather cramped 

not sure if they'll have rules on this campsite about space between tents for fire regs. If we d it as an annual thing I may start looking into sites wheer we can do pretty much what we like with a hut/PE block/toilets/hall etc.

Not much time for that this year


----------



## Guest

PITCH 1 - Buster's mummy & Lil_Muppet & Sue&Harvey?? 
PITCH 2 - Hawksport 
PITCH 3 - Babycham 
PITCH 4 - Missy_Staffy & Mr Missy_Staffy
PITCH 5 - Bexy1989 
PITCH 6 - Metame & GoldenShadow 
PITCH 7 - Nicky10 
PITCH 8 - Tanya1989 
PITCH 9 - Jamie 
PITCH 10 & PITCH 11 (I got confused) - Celicababe1986 & Gratch & Mr Gratch & Sister Gratch 

Who've I missed out?

eroswoof where are 
you staying? 

Come on guys I can't book until I know how many pitches  

sort yourselves out


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> PITCH 1 - Buster's mummy & Lil_Muppet & Sue&Harvey??
> PITCH 2 - Hawksport
> PITCH 3 - Babycham
> PITCH 4 - Missy_Staffy & Mr Missy_Staffy
> PITCH 5 - Bexy1989
> PITCH 6 - Metame & GoldenShadow
> PITCH 7 - Nicky10
> PITCH 8 - Tanya1989
> PITCH 9 - Jamie
> PITCH 10 & PITCH 11 (I got confused) - Celicababe1986 & Gratch & Mr Gratch & Sister Gratch
> 
> Who've I missed out?
> 
> eroswoof where are
> you staying?
> 
> Come on guys I can't book until I know how many pitches
> 
> sort yourselves out


:lol: How the hell should I know?! :lol: xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> PITCH 1 - Buster's mummy & Lil_Muppet & Sue&Harvey??
> PITCH 2 - Hawksport
> PITCH 3 - Babycham
> PITCH 4 - Missy_Staffy & Mr Missy_Staffy
> PITCH 5 - Bexy1989
> PITCH 6 - Metame & GoldenShadow
> PITCH 7 - Nicky10
> PITCH 8 - Tanya1989
> PITCH 9 - Jamie
> PITCH 10 & PITCH 11 (I got confused) - Celicababe1986 & Gratch & Mr Gratch & Sister Gratch
> 
> Who've I missed out?
> 
> eroswoof where are
> you staying?
> 
> Come on guys I can't book until I know how many pitches
> 
> sort yourselves out


I think you leave me out intentionally!


----------



## Gratch

charleyrogan and cat001 are also with me, and I'll take Emma if no one wants her


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> I think you leave me out intentionally!


Sorry hun 

How could I forget you...you give me trouble on a regular basis...

I probs forgot you as you didn't PM? 

What are you doing then woman??


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> I'll take Emma if no one wants her


LOL you make it sound like a chore


----------



## Gratch

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL you make it sound like a chore


Nah just means I have to take rope and bubble wrap with me


----------



## CharleyRogan

Buster's Mummy said:


> Sorry hun
> 
> How could I forget you...you give me trouble on a regular basis...
> 
> I probs forgot you as you didn't PM?
> 
> What are you doing then woman??


Its only because of Jedward, and your typos     

Was I supposed to PM? I'm a non conformist hahahaha

Feck knows! Who'll have me? I'm picking up Mr&Mrs Gratch and Sister Gratch at Preston I think!!


----------



## bullet

Pitch 12..........Bullet. mrs bullet, family bullet, bullets makeup artist, bullets stunt body double, bullets booking agent, bullets personal body guard, bullets fan club secretary, and Bobbie


----------



## Gratch

CharleyRogan said:


> Its only because of Jedward, and your typos
> 
> Was I supposed to PM? I'm a non conformist hahahaha
> 
> Feck knows! Who'll have me? I'm picking up Mr&Mrs Gratch and Sister Gratch at Preston I think!!


I thought you were using our tents


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Nah just means I have to take rope and bubble wrap with me


LMFAO :lol:

Yeah can you take me :lol: someone :frown2: Don't let me make my own choices :crying:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mine's a two man tent so someone else could possibly share it if need be.


----------



## Guest

I shall NOt be coming! You lot would lead me astray


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gratch said:


> I thought you were using our tents


Fine by meeeee 

I thought BM forgot me then, I think she wanted me to make a spectacular entrance! Have you booked your tickets yet?


----------



## CharleyRogan

i won't leave you hanging in Preston, I wouldn't inflict that on you


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Pitch 12..........Bullet. mrs bullet, family bullet, bullets makeup artist, bullets stunt body double, bullets booking agent, bullets personal body guard, bullets fan club secretary, and Bobbie


you coming then?


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Fine by meeeee
> 
> I thought BM forgot me then, I think she wanted me to make a spectacular entrance! Have you booked your tickets yet?


how could I forget you?


----------



## Gratch

No, not a clue what's happening  I though BM was doing a mass booking and we were paying her through paypal or something! At risk of sounding like Emma..... I don't know what's happening :crying:


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> i won't leave you hanging in Preston, I wouldn't inflict that on you


Waiiiiiiiitttt now - why are we going to Preston? (Which is in Wales  )

:frown2:

xxxxx


----------



## Gratch

OH bus tickets? Not yet, it's megabus so set times and fares should remain cheap for a while yet!


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> you coming then?


Bloody hell youve got good hearing Yeh, hopefully i'll come during the day, i wouldnt trust you lot at night :nono:


----------



## Gratch

Wait what? Preston is in Wales?


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> No, not a clue what's happening  I though BM was doing a mass booking and we were paying her through paypal or something! At risk of sounding like Emma..... I don't know what's happening :crying:


PMSL i LOVE that :lol: i love how everytime we dont understand something its 'in fear of sounding like Emma :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Eroswoof said:


> Waiiiiiiiitttt now - why are we going to Preston? (Which is in Wales  )
> 
> :frown2:
> 
> xxxxx


hahahahaha Preston isn't in Wales!! Prestatyn is!   Preston is Lancashire!

Its cheaper for Gratch to go Preston, and I go there 3 days a week so know exactly where it is and only 40 mins away from where I live. £12 tickets from Aberdeen to Preston, then I drive down and it cuts my petrol costs


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gratch said:


> Wait what? Preston is in Wales?


Noooooooooooo! Wales is about 2 hours away! hahahaha its Lancashire!


----------



## Gratch

Emma don't help me with geography, I almost had a fit there :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

This thread is confusing me so much .


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> No, not a clue what's happening  I though BM was doing a mass booking and we were paying her through paypal or something! At risk of sounding like Emma..... I don't know what's happening :crying:


not doing that 

I'm going to book get a reference number and you can all pay direct for your pitches. So if you are sharing try to agree on who will pay and you can PP each other


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gratch said:


> Emma don't help me with geography, I almost had a fit there :glare:


i'm generally **** at geography! Thats why I live by my sat nav, except when it tells me to turn left into the irish sea at blackpool to get back home :/


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Emma don't help me with geography, I almost had a fit there :glare:


:frown2: you should know by now Emma's geography is rubbish haha!


----------



## Gratch

As long as the pitches are 4 people = £15 me and OH can cover the £30 for two pitches


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> This thread is confusing me so much .


dont worry I am confused too


----------



## Guest

I haven't got a clue whats going on :frown2: Everything feels dark and scary *tremble*

Prestatyn is a type of caravan, Charley it's not a place. Preston is in Wales where it's always been

xxxxx


----------



## bullet

Eroswoof said:


> I haven't got a clue whats going on :frown2: Everything feels dark and scary *tremble*
> 
> Open your eyes, it'll be better
> Prestatyn is a type of caravan, Charley it's not a place. Preston is in Wales where it's always been
> 
> xxxxx


Make sure you buy a satnav before te meet


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Make sure you buy a satnav before te meet


I've got one but I don't trust it :lol: I once looked for Chester-le street for 4 hours and it kept taking me miles away to this stupid town

It hadn't told me that Chester-le-Street actually IS a town and not a street at all :lol:

I was in tears I was so confused :lol:

xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Eroswoof said:


> I haven't got a clue whats going on :frown2: Everything feels dark and scary *tremble*
> 
> Prestatyn is a type of caravan, Charley it's not a place. Preston is in Wales where it's always been
> 
> xxxxx


Hahaha okay....... Don't let Emma drive!!


----------



## Guest

LMFAO - some just quietly mentioned to me that I'm thinking of static caravans :lol: I concede - Prestatyn is not a caravan 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> They allow you to drive


After 8 attempts they did :w00t: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> 8 attempts
> What was you doing, going round the wrong way?


 I resent that  I'll have you know I drove into a skip *storms off*

 xxxxxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Eroswoof said:


> I resent that  I'll have you know I drove into a skip *storms off*
> 
> xxxxxxx


How did you not see a big yellow skip??


----------



## celicababe1986

I am so lost, can someone write on my wall or something (I cant keep up) , How much do i have to pay, when by, who to, am I still with gratch and co..... and where does preston come into this??

I am going for a lie down...........:blink:


----------



## Nicky10

Yes someone tell me exactly what I have to do I'm so confused


----------



## Gratch

celicababe1986 said:


> I am so lost, can someone write on my wall or something (I cant keep up) , How much do i have to pay, when by, who to, am I still with gratch and co..... and where does preston come into this??
> 
> I am going for a lie down...........:blink:


Emma get off celica's account :


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> Emma get off celica's account :


had to rep you for that :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gratch said:


> Emma get off celica's account :


LMAO I've got to rep you too :lol: :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## dobermummy

im coming for a day but might just squeeze in for the night if anyone will let me share just for one night


----------



## Gratch

mumof6 said:


> im coming for a day but might just squeeze in for the night if anyone will let me share just for one night


I have a space spare


----------



## dobermummy

Gratch said:


> I have a space spare


:smile: thank you, if im a bit tipsy i get very naughty and tend to be a bit of a handful (in a good way )
xxx


----------



## celicababe1986

I fear gratch is getting too much love.

:lol: :lol:

I cnt rep you for that... I have to spread myself around :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

mumof6 said:


> :smile: thank you, if im a bit tipsy i get very naughty and tend to be a bit of a handful (in a good way )
> xxx


Gratch~ stick her in the tent with me :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

celicababe1986 said:


> Gratch~ stick her in the tent with me :lol:


if you insist 
:lol:


----------



## Gratch

Gonna put all the blondes in one tent and watch where all the blokes hang around!


----------



## celicababe1986

Gratch said:


> Gonna put all the blondes in one tent and watch where all the blokes hang around!


I am not blonde, I am going to miss out  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

celicababe1986 said:


> I am not blonde, I am going to miss out  :lol:


im not either, we will have to keep each other amused  
xxx


----------



## celicababe1986

mumof6 said:


> im not either, we will have to keep each other amused
> xxx


Thats fine by me


----------



## dobermummy

celicababe1986 said:


> Thats fine by me


 sounds like we are sorted them :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

I'm blonde and so's Willow :lol:


----------



## Gratch

lol looks like it will be Emma in a tent herself


----------



## Nicky10

This site makes me glad I'm brunette sometimes


----------



## sue&harvey

Nicky10 said:


> This site makes me glad I'm brunette sometimes


Sounds like the brunettes may be having the fun this time :w00t:


----------



## CharleyRogan

sue&harvey said:


> Sounds like the brunettes may be having the fun this time :w00t:


We deserve some!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

We'll have much more fun than the blondes.


----------



## Gratch

You mean more fun than the blonde pretty much  Will just be all us brunettes and then Emma off in a corner covered in bubblewrap and rope looking all sad and stuff


----------



## CharleyRogan

hawksport said:


> I like the sound of that :devil:


Are you gonna make her feel better??


----------



## Shrap

Wish I was coming now


----------



## dobermummy

sue&harvey said:


> Sounds like the brunettes may be having the fun this time :w00t:


but i heve red hair :cryin:


----------



## Gratch

Shrap said:


> Wish I was coming now


Why can't you come?


----------



## bexy1989

Gratch said:


> You mean more fun than the blonde pretty much  Will just be all us brunettes and then Emma off in a corner covered in bubblewrap and rope looking all sad and stuff


:lol:

after her incident today that sounds like a very good idea :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> after her incident today that sounds like a very good idea :lol: :lol:


:lol: I sat on an ants nest and they bit me everywhere so I took my dress off and ran around shouting 'PLEASE get off me' because I didn't want to hurt them :lol: xxxx


----------



## sue&harvey

mumof6 said:


> but i heve red hair :cryin:


Sorry didn't mean to exclude you! And Red heads toooo 

I have this worrying desire to be irrisponsible


----------



## babycham2002

another confirmed attendee
http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/joeuk08-albums.html


----------



## celicababe1986

so.......whats happening?


----------



## babycham2002

celicababe1986 said:


> so.......whats happening?


I think BM is really busy with bark in the park ATM.

Im currently trying to find somewhere super cheap to go camping for a practice weekend


----------



## babycham2002

I think we need to start thinking of activities for the weekend


----------



## celicababe1986

babycham2002 said:


> I think BM is really busy with bark in the park ATM.
> 
> Im currently trying to find somewhere super cheap to go camping for a practice weekend


where abouts are you in kent?


----------



## celicababe1986

babycham2002 said:


> I think we need to start thinking of activities for the weekend


I am planning to get drunk and entertain :lol:

only kidding


----------



## babycham2002

celicababe1986 said:


> where abouts are you in kent?


Gillingham, not worried about travelling but dont want to go too far as price of fuel  as you know



celicababe1986 said:


> I am planning to get drunk and entertain :lol:
> 
> only kidding


:lol: Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## Shrap

babycham2002 said:


> I think we need to start thinking of activities for the weekend


I'm not going but I think spin the bottle would be quite appropriate


----------



## celicababe1986

Shrap, why can you not come??

Gillingham is just down the road from me


----------



## Shrap

Haha because I can't drive and don't have a tent.

And because Hawksport doesn't want me there


----------



## dobermummy

im coming on the saturday and sharing whoevers tent will have me


----------



## babycham2002

celicababe1986 said:


> Shrap, why can you not come??
> 
> Gillingham is just down the road from me


Are you in dartford? 
See we are really close then !!

Do you know any campsites? I need one,


----------



## Jamie

And Jamie pops back in 20 pages later and says...

"Whats happening with this?" :lol:

Has anyone booked there 'plot' yet?

Do we need to book plots next to each other?


----------



## dobermummy

and bringing lots of red wine


----------



## celicababe1986

babycham2002 said:


> Are you in dartford?
> See we are really close then !!
> 
> Do you know any campsites? I need one,


Yep thats me 

Dont know any near here, when I go camping I go down to the new forest, and up to wales etc. Never actually been camping in kent...unless you include when I used to sleep in the woods as a teenager :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

mumof6 said:


> and bringing lots of red wine


you re only liking coz you know what im like after a drink :lol:

(and no one has offered to share a tent )


----------



## celicababe1986

hawksport said:


> Because she just can't


why?

Is she your mum 
or an ex 

did you too have a drunken fondle??


----------



## Shrap

celicababe1986 said:


> why?
> 
> *Is she your mum*
> or an ex
> 
> did you too have a drunken fondle??


Lol! He's old enough to be my Dad!

That sounded bad. I'm young enough to be his daughter


----------



## babycham2002

celicababe1986 said:


> Yep thats me
> 
> Dont know any near here, when I go camping I go down to the new forest, and up to wales etc. Never actually been camping in kent...unless you include when I used to sleep in the woods as a teenager :lol:


no thats the trouble no one I know is silly enough to have been in tehir home county 
Woods, perfect :thumbup: why didnt I think of that  

Have you chosen your dog to nick for the weekend yet?


----------



## celicababe1986

mumof6 said:


> you re only liking coz you know what im like after a drink :lol:
> 
> (and no one has offered to share a tent )


Didnt gratch say your with us mad lot?


----------



## celicababe1986

babycham2002 said:


> no thats the trouble no one I know is silly enough to have been in tehir home county
> Woods, perfect :thumbup: why didnt I think of that
> 
> Have you chosen your dog to nick for the weekend yet?


I am just going to go, and when someone goes of to shower, I shall kidnap


----------



## celicababe1986

Shrap said:


> Lol! He's old enough to be my Dad!
> 
> That sounded bad. I'm young enough to be his daughter


:lol: :lol:



hawksport said:


> She saw a little bit more of me than a young girl should


:nono: :nono: :nono:

and i missed it
thats favourtism, you are no longer my fav mod :glare:


----------



## dobermummy

celicababe1986 said:


> Didnt gratch say your with us mad lot?


oohh thats good


----------



## Shrap

He didn't mean me to see


----------



## dobermummy

can i suggest cameras are banned once we start drinking coz im easily led 

(as half you know already :lol


----------



## Shrap

mumof6 said:


> can i suggest cameras are banned once we start drinking coz im easily led
> 
> (as half you know already :lol


Now I want to come


----------



## dobermummy

Shrap said:


> Now I want to come


you can only come if you send me a picture


----------



## Shrap

Haha I can't come anyway 

As I said, no car!
(And Hawksport)


----------



## dobermummy

Shrap said:


> Haha I can't come anyway
> 
> As I said, no car!
> (And Hawksport)


but now you have seen my bum you need to come


----------



## Shrap

Lol! You seem to have the opposite mentality to Hawksport 


I can't get there, couldn't bring pupster down on public transport so can't really


----------



## dobermummy

Shrap said:


> Lol! You seem to have the opposite mentality to Hawksport
> 
> I can't get there, couldn't bring pupster down on public transport so can't really


well once you have seen me and you are still talking to me i know im onto a winner


----------



## celicababe1986

shrap- maybe someone is coming from your way and we can sort out travel?
where abouts are you?


----------



## Guest

How would i straighten my hair? 

Charge my phone? 

Id need to pack hundreds of batteries... I don't think i thought this out very well


----------



## Shrap

celicababe1986 said:


> shrap- maybe someone is coming from your way and we can sort out travel?
> where abouts are you?


I'm in Glasgow lol! Don't think there's anyone coming from there.


----------



## Shrap

mumof6 said:


> well once you have seen me and you are still talking to me i know im onto a winner


YouTube - Akon - Smack That ft. Eminem


----------



## Guest

Booking on Tuesday 31st May final numbers required!!!



Think I have a rough idea of who is going etc.

How do we intend to pay? Shall I book get reference and you all pay same day? is the end of the month OK for everyone?

*whispers* my dad has read this thread  there are some things fathers need not know...


----------



## Nicky10

I'm going just need to book my flights


----------



## babycham2002

yes yes yes!!!!
If you can book on a reference and then get everyone to book through that that would be perfect I think!!!
Great stuff


----------



## GoldenShadow

I don't know if I am going now for a couple reasons 

One being I asked lots when money was needed and right now I've got none, not a sausage


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't know if I am going now for a couple reasons
> 
> One being I asked lots when money was needed and right now I've got none, not a sausage


you must come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
goldie times :biggrin:


----------



## bexy1989

I've only just seen this as we had OH's brother up over the weekend  i'll talk to the OH and see if he can lend me the cash


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> I've only just seen this as we had OH's brother up over the weekend  i'll talk to the OH and see if he can lend me the cash


I'll cover you until then and just pay for two....if I can work out how to actually pay for one :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> I'll cover you until then and just pay for two....if I can work out how to actually pay for one :001_huh: xxxxx


no you won't i can't let you  liams new card comes tomorrow so i shall do it :yesnod: its not alot and he owes me for those flipping shorts 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> no you won't i can't let you  liams new card comes tomorrow so i shall do it :yesnod: its not alot and he owes me for those flipping shorts
> 
> xxxxxx


 don't tell me what to do  palm palm I've just remembered my sodding bank card :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> don't tell me what to do  palm palm I've just remembered my sodding bank card :frown2: xxxxxxx


:lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

tbf liam already said he'd cover it :yesnod:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> tbf liam already said he'd cover it :yesnod:
> 
> xxxxxx


:ke: shut up :ke: :ke: xxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> :ke: shut up :ke: :ke: xxxxxxx


LOL!! :lol: stop it :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning campers,

Just getting ready to call the place but can't remember what place we agreed on.. No time to search the thread as off to work 

i know the place begins with an 'n' but that's all i can remember 

sorry, i do know what Im doing just not at 8:30am in the morning :lol:

Gem

xx


----------



## lil muppet

Has it changed since billing aqua drome?


----------



## Nicky10

Did we change location? :confused5:


----------



## celicababe1986

I really want to come, but now have no tent buddy or anything, and cannot afford it all on my own 

I was originally with Gratch and co, but she put a message up saying she couldnt go.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Billing Aquadrome in Northampton


that's the one thanks xx


----------



## Guest

celicababe1986 said:


> I really want to come, but now have no tent buddy or anything, and cannot afford it all on my own
> 
> I was originally with Gratch and co, but she put a message up saying she couldnt go.


You can sleep with me


----------



## Guest

It should work out fair if everyone pays £15 to cover campsite abyss money left over cab give on camp food and drink? If i get bonking reference then everyone pays £15 now £15 later regardless if sharing etc then any late comers can pay also and any cash left can give in find and drink or shared equally. Just as some are sharing, some aren't its probably fairer that everyone pays the same and will make payments easier.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm booking the flights today. I do still have a lift to and from the airport right?


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's Mummy said:


> It should work out fair if everyone pays £15 to cover campsite abyss money left over cab give on camp food and drink? If i get bonking reference then everyone pays £15 now £15 later regardless if sharing etc then any late comers can pay also and any cash left can give in find and drink or shared equally. Just as some are sharing, some aren't its probably fairer that everyone pays the same and will make payments easier.


Sounds fair but erm what's a bonking reference


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Sounds fair but erm what's a bonking reference


the number they give you when you book


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah I've seen what I've done


----------



## celicababe1986

Im confuzzled :lol:

So it will cost me £30 in total?


----------



## Guest

celicababe1986 said:


> Im confuzzled :lol:
> 
> So it will cost me £30 in total?


Well kind of lol but today if everyone just uses the booking ref and pays £15 the full balance may be paid... If nite we can share remaining balance so everyone pays the same. We can then tent share and swap without worrying about whose paid what lol if after everyone pays the £15 we need more we can sort it if we paid too much we can sort food and drink etc.

I think for those who need to sort travel and work etc booking the site is moat important and leave the technicalities 4 later xx


----------



## Guest

Whatever hawksport says is a lie


----------



## metame

i've completely lost track of this thread...


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Apart from telling everyone you scratched the booking details onto a rock on the beach because you didn't have a pen there isn't much of the conversation I could repeat here


I made the call in my lunch break on the beach, with wind and was a little unprepared for the call... However i trust you will pass on the factual, useful information to all campees :lol: and quit making me 

xx


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> I made the call in my lunch break on the beach, with wind and was a little unprepared for the call... However i trust you will pass on the factual, useful information to all campees :lol: and quit making me
> 
> xx


if you had wind you should eat slower/ore nutritious next time


----------



## Jamie

Ok last question I'll ask on this. .....for now!

Is that for my own pitch. £30 for my pitch, with my tent regardless how many people are in it?


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Ok last question I'll ask on this. .....for now!
> 
> Is that for my own pitch. £30 for my pitch, with my tent regardless how many people are in it?


Yes  ..........


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's the Fell End site


No its not that was the site i accidentally booked for 16-18 June 

its sims 

And you spelt 'days' wrong

apart from that you are correct... As much as it kills me to say it you are very helpful  thankyou


----------



## Jamie

Ok cool. booking it now!


----------



## Jamie

Booked!


----------



## Guest

Once you've al bonked - pm me the details so that i can liaise with the campsite over bext few months thankyou xx


----------



## Nicky10

Right I'll call when I get home after 4


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> Once you've al bonked - pm me the details so that i can liaise with the campsite over bext few months thankyou xx


What do you need to know? I just paid my £15 deposit under the Simms booking for my pitch! I know nothing else  (no change there then!) :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Gemma again there will be no bonking


----------



## celicababe1986

whats with the pming you when we have bonked??

Thats a private matter thank you :glare: :lol:


----------



## harley bear

I bet there will be loads of bonking on this camping weekend...

Comon ladies you know jamies spiderman outfit does it for ya


----------



## Guest

Its my predictive text.... And no Im not telling you why it automatically types bonking and nite booking :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> What do you need to know? I just paid my £15 deposit under the Simms booking for my pitch! I know nothing else  (no change there then!) :lol:


Did they not give you a payment ref number?


----------



## celicababe1986

Buster's Mummy said:


> Its my predictive text.... And no Im not telling you why it automatically types bonking and nite booking :lol:


I am worried about you :frown2:

I hope you arnt accidentally sending us to a sex camp, or nut house :frown2:

I dont belong there :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:

:lol:


----------



## celicababe1986

hawksport said:


> The nice lady has bonked me


alrite for some :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sary don't just like the posts book a pitch and spend another weekend with me... Go on do it you know you want to xxxxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

celicababe1986 said:


> I am worried about you :frown2:
> 
> I hope you arnt accidentally sending us to a sex camp, or nut house :frown2:
> 
> I dont belong there :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:
> 
> :lol:


I beg to differ young lady.......    

Most of the folks on PF *DEFINITELY* belong in a nut house.

Except BM because hers are all bonked up!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> They just use our names and postcode. We had a bit of a laugh about yours


Did you apologise on my behalf?


----------



## Nicky10

Sensible is debateable just slightly more sensible than she is


----------



## Jamie

harley bear said:


> I bet there will be loads of bonking on this camping weekend...
> 
> Comon ladies you know jamies spiderman outfit does it for ya


A man in lycra  



Buster's Mummy said:


> Did they not give you a payment ref number?


No, just took my name and address 



hawksport said:


> No. She was just relieved to hear *the rest of us were sensible*


And that will be put to the test on the first night of drinking :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Booked the pitch now just the flights. The woman just sighed when I said Sims :lol:. I got a payment reference number just forgot to take it down


----------



## Nicky10

It's east midlands airport I fly into right?


----------



## Nicky10

Meh that's safer than a car. Do you have any objections to picking me up at 9:35am? It's that or 16:45.

I might be able to bring Buster going to call and ask they say they do fly dogs


----------



## lil muppet

i just booked! i was the 5th person!!


----------



## lil muppet

i paid £30... hope thats right?


----------



## Nicky10

That's the full payment so that is right. I only paid the deposit which is £15


----------



## Jamie

How many are taking dogs?

I'm not bringing my dog, he's not the greatest at being sociable with other dogs


----------



## Nicky10

I may be bringing Buster need to call the airline and see if they fly dogs on that route.


----------



## Nicky10

Flights booked but I can't take Buster . The plane doesn't have the right compartment to fly dogs in.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Flights booked but I can't take Buster . The plane doesn't have the right compartment to fly dogs in.


Yay your all booked, can't wait to meet you hun :thumbup1:

My Buster would like to know whether your Buster needs a lift? 

And if they are naughty they will be the damn busters  .... yeah I know very poor attempt at a joke :lol:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Once you've al bonked - pm me the details so that i can liaise with the campsite over bext few months thankyou xx


Al is going to be very happy or very exhausted with all this bonking !!   

YOU'RE ALL BONKERS !!!


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Al is going to be very happy or very exhausted with all this bonking !!
> 
> YOU'RE ALL BONKERS !!!


It was a typo unfortunately in not Bonking anything.... Well the only thing that cane close was a frigging stair gate


----------



## celicababe1986

This is so exciting 
I finally get to hover other Hawksports green blobs  :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

so who is sharing with who??


----------



## Guest

My tent is big enough for everyone 

Just bring chocolate and beer


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> My tent is big enough for everyone
> 
> Just bring chocolate and beer


well im deffo there hun! :biggrin:

whats happening about food?


----------



## Jamie

lil_muppet said:


> well im deffo there hun! :biggrin:
> 
> whats happening about food?


Are you not sleeping in your own tent? Didn't you say you booked a pitch earlier? 

Just asking, because you have spent money on a pitch?


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's Mummy said:


> Yay your all booked, can't wait to meet you hun :thumbup1:
> 
> My Buster would like to know whether your Buster needs a lift?
> 
> And if they are naughty they will be the damn busters  .... yeah I know very poor attempt at a joke :lol:
> 
> View attachment 66531


He says tell your Buster thank you for the offer but he's not sure he would fit . I can't wait to meet you all either


----------



## lil muppet

no we are booking places! im sharing a pitch with my busta mumma!! :cornut:


----------



## Jamie

When you phone and pay £30, I thought you were buying a pitch? So if you have paid £30 and BM has paid £30, then you are paying double for 1 pitch? 

I'm just trying to make sure your not spending money you dont need to


----------



## CanIgoHome

Billings great 
you got the pub on the way in  fun fair and the fish & chip shop next to the petrol garage and a short walk to the garden centre if you want to go shopping Northampton is a short car drive up the road or you got the big estate up the road with shops and pizza hut 

oh I think I been to Billing too many times  :mad2: :incazzato: :blushing: 

for me Its about 2 hours alway from Dartford 
M25 M1


----------



## CanIgoHome

and I forget you got the new swimming pool and the birds to feed too


----------



## Guest

I love that signature I think we should all use it once we've booked


----------



## Guest

CanIgoHome said:


> Billings great
> you got the pub on the way in  fun fair and the fish & chip shop next to the petrol garage and a short walk to the garden centre if you want to go shopping Northampton is a short car drive up the road or you got the big estate up the road with shops and pizza hut
> 
> oh I think I been to Billing too many times  :mad2: :incazzato: :blushing:
> 
> for me Its about 2 hours alway from Dartford
> M25 M1


sorry got distracted after the word 'pub'


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> I love that signature I think we should all use it once we've booked


My signiture? Help yourself! 

Am I right in saying if lil_muppet is sharing your tent then she needs to contribute to your £30 instead of paying another £30? Just trying to save people money


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> My signiture? Help yourself!
> 
> Am I right in saying if lil_muppet is sharing your tent then she needs to contribute to your £30 instead of paying another £30? Just trying to save people money


Yeah... that's right. Although as we've already booked someone else will be able to take that pitch and pay Lil_muppet the money direct. That means we have 5 pitches so enough for 20 people if we needed it. The more pitches teh better as only 2 dogs allowed per pitch


----------



## babycham2002

I'm not too late am I? Only just got in
I will ring first thing tomorrow


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> I'm not too late am I? Only just got in
> I will ring first thing tomorrow


Not too late hun, just call them tomorrow and quote the reference shown here...


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Not too late hun, just call them tomorrow and quote the reference shown here...


 yay thank you 

Love the stone etching


----------



## metame

**** are we meant to be ringing and booking now?
gosh will someone please update me in pm in very simple language because im ill and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> The £15 per pitch deposit has to be paid today and the balance 28 *dayse* before we go or the full £30 can be paid today.
> The booking reference number is *74019* we think or it could be 74017 it's under the name of Sims
> Telephone number is 01524 781453
> 
> This is per pitch not per person if people are sharing only one person has to pay


1) days

2) 74019


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> It's late and after the encounter with the Rottie I dont care


you were going to tell me about that 

xxx


----------



## lil muppet

Do we know how many people are coming yet??


----------



## GoldenShadow

Guess I'm not coming then. None of this popped up in my subscribed threads so have missed it all. No idea how £15 is working out and if its our own pitch etc or not either...I thought it was £20 per pitch (wouldn't really want to share a pitch)? Not that it matters now anyway.


----------



## metame

GUYS! 

will someone please answer GS's post from earlier asking about money because she's not going til she knows the answer to that and im not going on my own!

(and i have no idea which page it's on )


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> GUYS!
> 
> will someone please answer GS's post from earlier asking about money because she's not going til she knows the answer to that and im not going on my own!
> 
> (and i have no idea which page it's on )


It's in the group. Just don't get where £30 comes from or if one person per pitch pays it or two! Or what day it's from and to all weekend fri to mon what?

Metame I doubt I can go on the Friday day with uni it'd prob have to be night anyway.


----------



## Jamie

metame said:


> GUYS!
> 
> will someone please answer GS's post from earlier asking about money because she's not going til she knows the answer to that and im not going on my own!
> 
> (and i have no idea which page it's on )


What was the question?

I know its £30 per pitch, if your sharing a tent, then you share the £30 between you. (e.g. 3 people sharing a tent = £10 each).

It's for Friday 16th Sept to Sunday 18th Sept. 2 nights.

Bring your own food and drink


----------



## GoldenShadow

On the website it says £15 a pitch £21 for electric hook up where does £30 come from?


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> On the website it says £15 a pitch £21 for electric hook up where does £30 come from?


is that £15 per night though?


----------



## GoldenShadow

metame said:


> is that £15 per night though?


I dunno this is part of the problem cos I dunno if I can do fri-mon anyway? My posts have always got ignored on this thread I'm not even a very social person I probably shouldn't go.


----------



## babycham2002

muppet do you want me to buy your pitch off you? Or ring up and get another?


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> I dunno this is part of the problem cos I dunno if I can do fri-mon anyway? My posts have always got ignored on this thread I'm not even a very social person I probably shouldn't go.


please come.  Friday to Sunday . Please xxx


----------



## metame

oh sh!t my last pm wont have helped then :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> It's £15 per pitch per night


Do you know what nights we're staying? Like if I can't get their til fri night or sat morning is that still ok? I gather some people are going up Friday day?


----------



## Jamie

It's Friday and Saturday night. It will cost £30 in total per pitch for the 2 nights, regardless how many people are in the tent.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Ok thanks 

Will do it later, providing my overdraft is allowed to be exceeded some more :blushing:


----------



## Jamie

babycham2002 said:


> muppet do you want me to buy your pitch off you? Or ring up and get another?


This is a good idea as I think she is sharing with BM. Send her a PM incase she doesn't see this post


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh gosh that took ages 

I've got a cold she was like are you sure you card expiry is ____ and like no its ____ she's like yeah _____? NO its _________? 

We got there, eventually. There were 10 booked already so me and Metame are the 11th pitch.

I asked about the dog thing she said we pay when we get there £2 per dog per night so I will try to remember that...


----------



## babycham2002

am on phone at work. So can't seem to pm or even message her. I will get gold of her tonite 
so glad you're coming gs


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> am on phone at work. So can't seem to pm or even message her. I will get gold of her tonite
> so glad you're coming gs


Shall I PM her? You mean Lil Muppet saying shall you buy her pitch? I can send it if you like.


----------



## Jamie

I will be getting there late afternoon on the Friday, as I have to work


----------



## Guest

5 pitches have been booked so far 

They are very helpful people and the call was relatively straight forward today... well by my standards anyway :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> I will be getting there late afternoon on the Friday, as I have to work


No idea when I'm getting there... living in the cock end of the UK have a feeling it's going to take a while.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> 5 pitches have been booked so far
> 
> They are very helpful people and the call was relatively straight forward today... well by my standards anyway :lol:


Have I booked with the right group?! :scared:

She told me there were 10 booked already :cryin:


----------



## metame

is this a bad time to say ive not booked it off work yet? 

what are the dates again?


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Have I booked with the right group?! :scared:
> 
> She told me there were 10 booked already :cryin:


whats your surname?

I can check 

xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> whats your surname?
> 
> I can check
> 
> xxx


Can you not quote it so I can delete it after this post?


----------



## Guest

You are booked in 

I forgot myself so there are 6 pitches booked!!

4 more left to book.


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Can you not quote it so I can delete it after this post?


why did you not just pm her it? :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> You are booked in
> 
> I forgot myself so there are 6 pitches booked!!
> 
> 4 more left to book.


She told me 10!! :cryin: Or is that the amount of people?



metame said:


> why did you not just pm her it? :lol:


Because my PM box is nearly full and I cba to have to clear it


----------



## Guest

Everyone bombard GS's inbox with loads of messages 

Just coz it'll be funny


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Everyone bombard GS's inbox with loads of messages
> 
> Just coz it'll be funny


Still waiting


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Still waiting


sorry got tied up with something


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> sorry got tied up with something


Still waiting.

I knew no one on this thread liked me


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> sorry got tied up with something


Kinky


----------



## Nicky10

I should warn you I'll probably be quietly sitting in the corner. I'm so shy in rl.


----------



## lil muppet

IM HERE NOW! yeah babysham thats fine! hawksport emailed me and asked me


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I should warn you I'll probably be quietly sitting in the corner. I'm so shy in rl.


Same here... I'm actually very shy in person


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Kinky


I was actually being serious... 

be glad when todays over grrrrr


----------



## Nicky10

lol that mightn't work very well I'm only tiny


----------



## GoldenShadow

I might just vanish and nobody notice 'cos I'm not very interesting


----------



## lil muppet

im shy too!


----------



## Nicky10

GoldenShadow said:


> I might just vanish and nobody notice 'cos I'm not very interesting


We'll notice .

This could be a very quiet trip at the start then


----------



## celicababe1986

Im the most shy


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'm not shy but I don't like really sexual conversations and get the impression I may disappear somewhere else for quite a lot of this trip


----------



## Nicky10

I don't really like them either but with some members that are coming might be unavoidable
Not naming any names of course


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> You'll be ok. I'll gag BM and lock her up in my tent


Are you bringing your dog(s)?


----------



## Nicky10

I would love to be able to bring Buster I'm a lot more confident when he's there


----------



## Guest

Ah it's OK I'm running away and joining a nunnery... 

if they don't take me sure the circus wouldn't say no!


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> Probably and probably a new falcon


Oh really?!

Rupert will be on a very, very short lead because I don't think he'd win that fight


----------



## celicababe1986

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ah it's OK I'm running away and joining a nunnery...
> 
> if they don't take me sure the circus wouldn't say no!


the mental home on my estate has a few spaces :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

hawksport said:


> Probably and probably a new falcon


That would be really cool if you can. Only ever seen them doing flying displays not really up close before


----------



## lil muppet

Nicky10 said:


> I don't really like them either but with some members that are coming might be unavoidable
> Not naming any names of course


----------



## Guest

celicababe1986 said:


> the mental home on my estate has a few spaces :thumbup1:


Great I'm there... I'll just get on my big pink fluffy pelican next stop somewhere I will fit in :lol:


----------



## Guest

Seriously though for someone who couldn't organise a p**s up in a brewery I'm not doing a bad job...


----------



## Jamie

I'm starting to wonder if I will survive this weekend... with all you nutters


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's Mummy said:


> Seriously though for someone who couldn't organise a p**s up in a brewery I'm not doing a bad job...


You're doing a great job.



Jamie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I will survive this weekend... with all you nutters


I am perfectly sane thank you very much. At least the voices in my head say I am...


----------



## celicababe1986

Jamie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I will survive this weekend... with all you nutters


Its ok I am completly sane, we will survive


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> I might just vanish and nobody notice 'cos I'm not very interesting


you wont cause im stickin' wi you...


Jamie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I will survive this weekend... with all you nutters


i have to convince you im not scary yet


----------



## lil muppet

Jamie said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I will survive this weekend... with all you nutters


you survived a night with me so im sure a weekend with this lot will be a peice of cake


----------



## Jamie

Perhaps I should bring my handcuffs anyway... just incase any of you get a bit rowdy!


----------



## bullet

Jamie said:


> Perhaps I should bring my handcuffs anyway... just incase any of you get a bit rowdy!


Dont bring a truncheon mate, you'll lose it, although you could have fun asking someone to spit it out


----------



## celicababe1986

hawksport said:


> I'm bringing a concealed weapon


I will bring my spurs and whip


----------



## bullet

hawksport said:


> I'm bringing a concealed weapon


You're not shoving a sparrow hawk down your trousers are you????:skep:


----------



## lil muppet

Pet forums sex camp! I'm scared!


----------



## dobermummy

lil_muppet said:


> Pet forums sex camp! I'm scared!


I'll look after you xx


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Perhaps I should bring my handcuffs anyway... just incase any of you get a bit rowdy!


Sue&harvey and I have actually placed that as the first item on our 'dont forget list'


----------



## metame

PLEASE will someone save me a job and remind me of the dates?


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> Sue&harvey and I have actually placed that as the first item on our 'dont forget list'


Are yours pink fluffy ones? 



metame said:


> PLEASE will someone save me a job and remind me of the dates?


Friday 16th September to Sunday 18th September


----------



## babycham2002

16th to 18th? 
Thank you to hawksport and lil muppet.
How would you like the 30? I can do cheque, paypal. Transfer anything really


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> Are yours pink fluffy ones?


I go for comfort and style


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Are you going to tell them what you are doing with me at camp on this thread or are you starting another thread?


I'm waiting... I may start a new thread 

I am just waiting to see what happens with my application... 

I'm sure they can wait to find out a little while longer :biggrin:


----------



## lil muppet

babycham2002 said:


> 16th to 18th?
> Thank you to hawksport and lil muppet.
> How would you like the 30? I can do cheque, paypal. Transfer anything really


Cheque is proberlly easy for me! I will just pay busta mumma £10 or £15 when I get there!


----------



## babycham2002

lil_muppet said:


> Cheque is proberlly easy for me! I will just pay busta mumma £10 or £15 when I get there!


pm me your address and i shall send it


----------



## bexy1989

Am i still able to pay the deposit if i ring up, been stupidly busy the last couple of days and just managed to scrape some cash for it :lol:

if i can still do it i'll ring up now


----------



## Guest

bexy1989 said:


> Am i still able to pay the deposit if i ring up, been stupidly busy the last couple of days and just managed to scrape some cash for it :lol:
> 
> if i can still do it i'll ring up now


Yes course you can hun still have 4 left to book


----------



## bexy1989

I'm all booked in


----------



## Nicky10

Could someone check if I'm booked in on the right booking?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Could someone check if I'm booked in on the right booking?


Pm the surname and ill let you know x


----------



## lil muppet

mumof6 said:


> I'll look after you xx


i might need some physical comforting 



babycham2002 said:


> pm me your address and i shall send it


i shall include my real name!


----------



## Guest

DONE!!!!!! All by myself with no help from bexy at all  xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> DONE!!!!!! *All by myself with no help from bexy at all * xxxx


Thats a lie and you know it :yesnod: :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'll wait until Monday and check the status of the booking


----------



## Guest

Omfg we are going up Thursday staying in a hotel near arson towers then Friday going alton towers then turning up in a pink convertible get in there!!!!!!!!!!

Love you moooo byte that's the gin talking xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

mo shu a pikter of your p[ink car... can we du it itside?

you eating at mi huse tomuro?

luv ya 

xxx


----------



## Dante

Arson towers.. Lmao


----------



## Mooooooo

Yup eating at da house of yours tomorroe, not posting any picciesof my car right now cos frankly i dunny hqve a ckue how to!!!loove ua= 2


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Would you like me to ban you untill morning to save any further embarrassment


u can du mi anytime u like


----------



## Guest

Mooooooo said:


> Yup eating at da house of yours tomorroe, not posting any picciesof my car right now cos frankly i dunny hqve a ckue how to!!!loove ua= 2


looooove you bootiful xxxxxxx


----------



## Jamie

hawksport said:


> Would you like me to ban you untill morning to save any further embarrassment





Buster's Mummy said:


> u can du mi anytime u like


You should of banned her!


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> You should of banned her!


Oh quiet you - I shouldn't mix my drinks 

Malibu, vodka, gin, wine and whatever else was involved - good night though, just a taster of camp


----------



## niccipink

Hi guys is there anyone who would wanna share with me? eroswoof has kindly offered me a ride with her if i came. i dont know many very well but i dont snore and im awesome in bed


----------



## Guest

My tent is big  Not sure whos in it yet but I have two large tents I can lend for the weekend 

one is a 12 man and the other 9 man and we'll have two gazebos as shelter.


----------



## Guest

Going to camp in this!!!!


----------



## niccipink

Buster's Mummy said:


> My tent is big  Not sure whos in it yet but I have two large tents I can lend for the weekend
> 
> one is a 12 man and the other 9 man and we'll have two gazebos as shelter.


that would be awesome hun  when you know whos sharing and if you have room could you let me know please and am i okay to bring a doggy with me, its only a little un?


----------



## Guest

niccipink said:


> that would be awesome hun  when you know whos sharing and if you have room could you let me know please and am i okay to bring a doggy with me, its only a little un?


course I will 

we need to sort out whos sharing with who and whos bringing dogs as only 2 dogs per pitch 

I'm totally confused about whats going on really :lol:


----------



## niccipink

if i were to get my own pitch could i borrow your spare tent please? thinking of bringing two doggies now. also can you pay the deposit via bank transfer? i dont have a bank account but my oh does and he can only get money out by cash point and not pay with it? if not would it be possible for me to send you the deposit in post or bank transfer and you do it for me? i know im awkward


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh quiet you - I shouldn't mix my drinks
> 
> Malibu, vodka, gin, wine and whatever else was involved - good night though, just a taster of camp


Thats a good mix! I was on beer and grappa! 

Now I am in sooo much pain with my hangover


----------



## Guest

LOL I don't have a hangover just mourning my good reputation


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL I don't have a hangover just mourning my good reputation


Mourning your good reputation.........you're still drunk woman !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

1) shut it 

2) don't call me woman

3) 

4)


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> 2) don't call me woman


It's a good thing I didn't say Lady. Nobody on PF would have believed that one


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> It's a good thing I didn't say Lady. Nobody on PF would have believed that one


oh ha ha why do you put things in such a way I have no come back 

I still think revenge can be sweet


----------



## Guest

niccipink said:


> Hi guys is there anyone who would wanna share with me? eroswoof has kindly offered me a ride with her if i came. i dont know many very well but i dont snore and im awesome in bed


Eroswoof drives??????


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Eroswoof drives??????


:lol: She does, but it'll be my dad bringing us xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buster's Mummy said:


> Eroswoof drives??????


That is a scary thought  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: She does, but it'll be my dad bringing us xxxxx


Is your dad staying? 

we must be on our best behaviour


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> That is a scary thought  :lol:


LMAO! Hush, you :glare: :lol:



Buster's Mummy said:


> Is your dad staying?
> 
> we must be on our best behaviour


Good god no :lol: xxxxx


----------



## sue&harvey

Doesn't look like ill be coming, so there will be space for 2 dogs and one hooman in BM's tent. 

Maybe I'll be able to go to the next one


----------



## Guest

I know we mentioned name badges... do we still want these?

I'm working on a few activities.

Will call campsite tomorrow to finalise and check how many pitches have been booked.

I take it everyone who wanted to book has booked?



xx


----------



## Nicky10

Name badges are a good idea but can someone else make them? Or at least someone proof read them


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Name badges are a good idea but can someone else make them? Or at least someone proof read them


Ha ha ha 

You'll all be fine  I'll posts pictures up when I've done them!!

I need a lust of EVERYONE who is going whether staying overnight or for the day


----------



## Nicky10

I doubt the abilities of someone who says they want a LUST of everyone coming.


----------



## Guest

List


----------



## Nicky10

See why I want someone else to make them? They'll all end up dirty words otherwise


----------



## Guest

Lol you won't be disappointed got a fab weekend planned  xx

2 more still need to book.... Who hasn't booked Yet???


----------



## GoldenShadow

Real name badges or petforum username badges?


----------



## Nicky10

Badges with both on them would be best probably


----------



## Jamie

I wont need a badge, I'm easily recognisable with my shiney bald head!


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Real name badges or petforum username badges?


Both so we know what to call each other and so we know who is who x


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> I wont need a badge, I'm easily recognisable with my shiney bald head!


Don't most men have shiny bald heads??


----------



## babycham2002

Yay Badges, I also would like bandanas for the doggies, trying to find cheap supplier at the mo 


I was thinking how about a little dog show as an activity, only tiny like 





Gutted No Sue Harvey and Bracken


----------



## sue&harvey

babycham2002 said:


> Yay Badges, I also would like bandanas for the doggies, trying to find cheap supplier at the mo
> 
> I was thinking how about a little dog show as an activity, only tiny like
> 
> Gutted No Sue Harvey and Bracken


Me too  Can't afford the fuel costs on my own though. Maybe if things change between now and then me and the boys may find a hotel we can book at short notice, but im not too hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Jamie

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't most men have shiny bald heads??


double entendre


----------



## cheekyscrip

Gutted.:cryin: .cnt you meet up in Gibraltar?...

feel soooo left out.....


----------



## celicababe1986

I am up for Gibralter !!


----------



## Guest

still waiting on two of you to book!!


----------



## Guest

Tesco have some great things in at the moment... I was close to buying stuff but my mum's 50th and dad's fathers day present had to take priority 

my camping table will have to wait. In four weeks I'll be camping for the first time this year... they have a Wild West re-inactment group, all night barn party, dog show and vintage rall I'm a little excited 

Then four weeks after that I am at the Lambo Beagle dog show/camp and then 4 weeks later I'm camping with you lovely lot :lol:

I will be proper experienced by then


----------



## Nicky10

I haven't been camping since Delphi oh 6 years ago didn't enjoy it much then but it was really rocky. I won't be able to bring much stuff with me


----------



## babycham2002

Ive only been to festivals!! :001_smile:


----------



## Guest

I have an all in one pyjama set (dalmation) and tried it on tonight no idea how I will get it off to go toilet :lol:

It's just so warm... whoever shares with me will get a giggle


----------



## Pure Animal

Think everyone would get a giggle regardless of if they were sharing with you


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Think everyone would get a giggle regardless of if they were sharing with you


No idea what you mean 

were you sharing with me?


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> were you sharing with me?


AGAIN !!!!!


----------



## Guest

PURE ANIMAL - have you booked your pitch yet?

Sometime quiet speak just doesn't work :lol:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> PURE ANIMAL - have you booked your pitch yet?
> 
> Sometime quiet speak just doesn't work :lol:


You don't need to shout it on PF. I can hear you in Essex from Corwall plenty loud enough thank you


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> AGAIN !!!!!


and I won't keep you up all night this time


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> You don't need to shout it on PF. I can hear you in Essex from Corwall plenty loud enough thank you


Correction: Cor*n*wall

Must you be so cheeky? 

Well seen as how you never answered my question I thought I'd shout it a bit louder!!


----------



## Nicky10

You're correcting people's spelling? At least it didn't come out dirty like almost every one of your posts  :lol:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Correction: Cor*n*wall
> 
> Must you be so cheeky?


1) I'm very tired

2) Yes


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> 1) I'm very tired
> 
> 2) Yes


Why are you tired??

You don't do anything all day 

*runs and hides*


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You're correcting people's spelling? At least it didn't come out dirty like almost every one of your posts  :lol:


oh shhhhhh


----------



## Pure Animal

Nicky10 said:


> You're correcting people's spelling? At least it didn't come out dirty like almost every one of your posts  :lol:


So true Nicky10. At least people will understand what I wrote, unlike some of BM's drivel. And BM's post's coming out dirty.......   surely not !!!


----------



## Nicky10

No could never accuse her posts of coming out dirty she's so innocent and sweet.
That I want a lust of everyone coming was clearly just my imagination


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> So true Nicky10. At least people will understand what I wrote, unlike some of BM's drivel. And BM's post's coming out dirty.......   surely not !!!












HAVE YOU BOOKED YOUR PITCH YET DOPEY?


----------



## Pure Animal

Nicky10 said:


> No could never accuse her posts of coming out dirty she's so innocent and sweet.
> That I want a lust of everyone coming was clearly just my imagination


You've never met BM then


----------



## Guest

Has this turned into a pick on poor defenceless BM night??


----------



## Nicky10

You mean she's not so innocent and sweet. I don't believe you :lol:

All that talk about bonking was just wrong spelling wasn't it?


----------



## Guest

I am innocent...Pure Animal is wrong!

:blushing:


----------



## Pure Animal

no grumpy !!


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> no grumpy !!


what????

make sense you muppet...


----------



## Pure Animal

You called me Dopey (hmmmmm, pots and kettles seems to come to mind with this anyway), so I was in return calling you Grumpy.......which is also true. See you're more like the 7 dwarfs every day !!!


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> You called me Dopey (hmmmmm, pots and kettles seems to come to mind with this anyway), so I was in return calling you Grumpy.......which is also true. See you're more like the 7 dwarfs every day !!!


Bashful 

good night muffin


----------



## Jamie

I was just wondering...

How many men are going to this? So far I can think of Hawksport and me


----------



## Guest

Jamie said:


> I was just wondering...
> 
> How many men are going to this? So far I can think of Hawksport and me


Hopefully Pure Animal  he's well fun


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Hopefully Pure Animal  he's well fun


and my friend joeuk08


----------



## dobermummy

Jamie said:


> I was just wondering...
> 
> How many men are going to this? So far I can think of Hawksport and me


:lol: are you slightly worried after talking to me? you will be fine, just make sure you have 3 weetabix in a morning


----------



## Jamie

I'm gunna need a box of weetabix and a can of spinage me thinks


----------



## metame

i just wrot ethe dates down on my annual leave request form.


----------



## Marley boy

I am going away to new york in spetember as well and guess what im looking forward to the most... CAMPING and getting s*** faced with all you lot Bring it on


----------



## metame

will i be the only sober person there?!


----------



## bexy1989

metame said:


> will i be the only sober person there?!


nooo i dont drink


----------



## Marley boy

No i plan on being sober for an hour or two per day


----------



## Nicky10

I barely drink any more I don't really see the point so I'll be sober


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I barely drink any more I don't really see the point so I'll be sober


Im the same, i only drink if its there... Lol

i have always been more of a cola/ orange person as i last longer if Im not drinking. But if booze is there i wouldn't say no 

i just don't go out of my way to drink.... I do silly things after a drink.... And am Bleddy bonkers after more than one


----------



## dobermummy

im glad there are so many non drinkers, the more people to look after me the better, i get a bit silly and very easily lead after a drink and usually end up in trouble :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

im a very flirtatious drunk! and very giggly!


----------



## Marley boy

hehehe i have a partner in crime, when im drunk everything seems like a good idea


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> hehehe i have a partner in crime, when im drunk everything seems like a good idea


i just feel sorry for everyone else on the site, goodness knows what trouble we will get in to


----------



## Guest

So guys... we are staying in non electric pitches...

How do we warm up the wax


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> So guys... we are staying in non electric pitches...
> 
> How do we warm up the wax


wax strips dont need heating up (but they hurt more )


----------



## babycham2002

Does anyone have a tent Devildogz could borrow?


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> So guys... we are staying in non electric pitches...
> 
> How do we warm up the wax


Hold on a minute 

NO ELECTRIC!!!! where are we supposed to plug in hair straighteners? How do we make a cup of tea? omg omg omg im panicking now


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> Does anyone have a tent Devildogz could borrow?


no sorry im sharing with someone for that reason. Asda have a few tents in at the moment im sure its like 40 for a 4 person tent, cant remember how much the two person tents are.


----------



## Marley boy

erm i am concerend that i am the only one panicking about the no electric statement that Buster's Mummy made !!!!


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> erm i am concerend that i am the only one panicking about the no electric statement that Buster's Mummy made !!!!


I knew 
Im sure we will be fine


----------



## Marley boy

i didnt  i need a camping for dummies guide


----------



## Guest

Was the we are booking non electric pitches statement not clear enough


----------



## Marley boy

you would think so but incase you didnt already know i dont always pay attention :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't mind non-electric pitches my phone should last the weekend


----------



## Marley boy

how do we make tea????????? i was going to bring a kettle


----------



## Nicky10

There are these things called fires and they heat up things .


----------



## metame

or, y'know, trangias and other forms of cooking stoves


----------



## Nicky10

Or a gas based stove probably a better way to heat tea


----------



## metame

you can get gas trangias.
and you can get kettles for them too
actually i think most if not all trangias are gas now.

ETA: trangia Kettle: http://www.trangia.se/english/2917.trangia_accessories.html (second bottom left )

ooo, did i say my days off have been confirmed?


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe we should get those then. As long as someone else brings them one bag is costing me enough to check it in


----------



## Marley boy

please dont be too harsh on me :nonod: the closest I have come to camping was when I got locked out and spent an hour sitting in my front garden waiting for rescue


----------



## metame

Nicky10 said:


> Maybe we should get those then. As long as someone else brings them one bag is costing me enough to check it in


i have old army stuff that you need proper fireblocks to cook on... but im rubbish with them and set the campsites grass on fire last time i used them, even though i was on a paving slab?!


----------



## Nicky10

Last time I went camping was oh 6 years ago in Delphi  I don't go very often


----------



## metame

Nicky10 said:


> Last time I went camping was oh 6 years ago in Delphi  I don't go very often


me neither now, but used to go all the time!
last time i was 'camping' was last year in belgium but my mother and stepfather had the caravan right next to the tent so that doesnt count as all the cooking etc was done in the caravan and we had electric!


----------



## Marley boy

I think I will just bring crisps  I would be really grateful if someone could write a list of things i will need to bring  so far i have sleeping bag .........


----------



## Nicky10

I can't bring that much I have a tent and sleeping bag and I'll be bringing a few changes of clothes etc but nothing very bulky

Last time I was on a campsite was in Sorrento er 5 years ago but that was in a cabin


----------



## metame

Marley boy said:


> *I think I will just bring crisps*  I would be really grateful if someone could write a list of things i will need to bring  so far i have sleeping bag .........


and cereal bars... always a good plan!

sleeping bag, clothes, wash stuff, towel, presumably you wear makeup... 
tent, unless you are sharing with someone and they are bringing it...
fully charged phone, and a TORCH! with lots of batteries... unless it is a rechargeable one, then fully charged, or if it is a solar one/wind up one then you're fine.
Waterproofs...

apart from that just food and stuff, and money and booze? unless we are all getting food and stuff together when we get there?
im confused on this point!

then the dog if you're bringing him, and everything you need for him, including towel (come on, its september, england, what do you expect?) :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

thank you I suppose most of that was common sense  I have just looked at the website, THERE IS A TATTOO STUDIO me + booze may = tattoo :nonod: please keep me away from it, i might end up with a I love PF tattoo


----------



## Nicky10

Yes bring rainstuff, warm clothes, t-shirts clothes for just about every type of weather . That's why I got a 3-season tent and sleeping bag lol


----------



## Marley boy

thank god we wont need this 
Royal Deluxe Portable Toilet: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure


----------



## Nicky10

No it has toilets and showers. Doesn't it? :001_unsure:


----------



## Marley boy

its my birthday just after we come back so i will be having a pre birthday drink while im there


----------



## metame

Nicky10 said:


> No it has toilets and showers. Doesn't it? :001_unsure:


If not we'll need a trowel as well...


----------



## Marley boy

Nicky10 said:


> No it has toilets and showers. Doesn't it? :001_unsure:


if they have a bloody tatto studio i would think they have toilets........ i hope


----------



## metame

That's just reminded me I was debating not coming


----------



## Guest

Oh dear 

Im going camping next weekend its taken us two days to pack everything. Bog roll, tea, coffee, gas, stove, kettle, bowls, plates, sheet for blow up bed, change of clothes, wet wipes, stockings, suspender belt, corset (glamping  ) blankets fir dogs, dog treats, dog toys, stakes, long lines... And that was box 1 dont get me started on boxes 2, 3 and 4 :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

metame said:


> That's just reminded me I was debating not coming


why why why :nono:


----------



## Guest

Course they have toilets 










I did actually buy this


----------



## metame

Marley boy said:


> why why why :nono:


Can't say here


----------



## hawksport

Nicky10 said:


> I don't mind non-electric pitches my phone should last the weekend


I have electric for charging phones and any other small appliances you girls might need


----------



## bexy1989

Im not 100% if i can come now :cryin: we are looking at relocating to Portsmouth and knowing our luck it'll be that weekend  

Im trying my hardest to still go though


----------



## Marley boy

its going to end up just me sat on my own eating crisps and getting drunk:nonod:


----------



## metame

Marley boy said:


> its going to end up just me sat on my own eating crisps and getting drunk:nonod:


lol! no you're not


----------



## Marley boy

metame said:


> lol! no you're not


I hope you can come


----------



## babycham2002

Im there 
x


----------



## bullet

i will hopefully be there at some stage, that'll scare everyone off :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

I'll be there as long as we don't have a freak snowstorm/volcanic eruption that grounds all flights


----------



## Kinjilabs

Can we just visit?, we dont do camping but dont live far from there


----------



## Nicky10

Of course I think there's quite a few people just coming down for the day


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I am trying my hardest to come.. but its getting there, and the stuff I need :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Kinjilabs said:


> Can we just visit?, we dont do camping but dont live far from there


Definitely yes 
I know some others are considering that too


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I am trying my hardest to come.. but its getting there, and the stuff I need :lol:


I have two man pop up tent you can borrow 

I would pick you up but Im gonna struggle to get everything in my little car as it is!!! 

Very excited, please come


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> I have two man pop up tent you can borrow
> 
> I would pick you up but Im gonna struggle to get everything in my little car as it is!!!
> 
> Very excited, please come


aaw thank you Vicki.. This is on! I'll try and get mum to bring me


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw thank you Vicki.. This is on! I'll try and get mum to bring me


You have a sister  It never even occured to me their may be more 

fingers crossed, fun times

I love BC's now I have got over my fear of them


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> You have a sister  It never even occured to me their may be more
> 
> fingers crossed, fun times
> 
> I love BC's now I have got over my fear of them


I have a younger sister, and a twin brother. Both are not intrested or involved in the dogs this is why people think I am an only child 

Yesss fun times indeed, will be a laugh - I wont bring any nakeds though :hand:

aww you will love Mace hes a right gent


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I need help guys.. I dont know what I gotta do, bit blonde ya see!   

what do I do about a pitch, and eveerrrrything! You alls help me and Ill bring the vodka  deal anyone?


----------



## dobermummy

just so everyone knows, there is no fartlicking at the camp. sorry for any disappointment


----------



## Guest

You've heard of eating al fresco?

cooking al dente?

did you know you can erect a tent al fartlick'e


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> just so everyone knows, there is no fartlicking at the camp. sorry for any disappointment


ya bitch  you stole my thread :lol:

get your own 

farrrrrrrtlickeeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> ya bitch  you stole my thread :lol:
> 
> get your own
> 
> farrrrrrrtlickeeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!


Now I dont know what you lot have been up to over in adult chat :hand: :nono:

But could you answer DD's q's please :001_tongue:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

no one wants me to come Vicki :lol: :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> no one wants me to come Vicki :lol: :lol:


They'se probably drunk :lol:

I want you, :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

I have no idea I followed the instructions gave them Gemma's surname and the woman just sighed :lol:. Call them up the number is er somewhere in the thread and say you want to book a pitch the name the group booking is under is Sims


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> They'se probably drunk :lol:
> 
> I want you, :001_tongue:


aha! this is to much for my little brain to cope with I havent a clue what the hell I am doing :nono:   will be good to catch up away from shows wont it!!


----------



## Nicky10

Oh yes and don't ask about the booking reference I think it got carved into a rock and then Gemma and Hawksport couldn't work out what it was


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Oh yes and don't ask about the booking reference I think it got carved into a rock and then Gemma and Hawksport couldn't work out what it was


In a nutshell.... Yeah 

Booking ref and details are on the first post page one. Call and book under the ref if you have problems pm me... Ill sort in my lunch break.


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Now I dont know what you lot have been up to over in adult chat :hand: :nono:
> 
> But could you answer DD's q's please :001_tongue:


Sorry 

We were talking marathon training and all that  nothing to di with adult chat


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Sorry
> 
> We were talking marathon training and all that  nothing to di with adult chat


:lol:  :blink:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Tomorrow wont be to late to book a pitch will it?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I wish I could be part of this but I'm on a boat in Norfolk that week.
Still I look forward to the aftermath.


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> Tomorrow wont be to late to book a pitch will it?


nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


  sorry I did tell you I was a big worrier, you should know this from shows 
Im defo coming anyways, will book tomorrow..so you can all meet the big bad monster DD and her gorgeous, mad BC :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> sorry I did tell you I was a big worrier, you should know this from shows
> Im defo coming anyways, will book tomorrow..so you can all meet the big bad monster DD and her gorgeous, mad BC :w00t:


And you'll all be gobsmacked! she's a beauty so she is!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> sorry I did tell you I was a big worrier, you should know this from shows
> Im defo coming anyways, will book tomorrow..so you can all meet the big bad monster DD and her gorgeous, mad BC :w00t:


yay fun times



DoubleTrouble said:


> And you'll all be gobsmacked! she's a beauty so she is!


she is indeedy xxx


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> yay fun times
> 
> she is indeedy xxx


Yep cracking dog ! and kerry aint bad either!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

DoubleTrouble said:


> And you'll all be gobsmacked! she's a beauty so she is!


aaw dont you be telling them all porkies now Miss DT, an anyways you need to come!! :nono:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep cracking dog ! and kerry aint bad either!


OI biatch! Mace is a male, Ill have you know. Im leaving the other three with mum!


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw dont you be telling them all porkies now Miss DT, an anyways you need to come!! :nono:


Wot there would be mass cancellations if I did! and BillingA would sue for severe loss of business


----------



## Devil-Dogz

DoubleTrouble said:


> Wot there would be mass cancellations if I did! and BillingA would sue for severe loss of business


lmao! would end up just us two.. theres enough trouble between us to cause some serious damage! :hand:


----------



## Guest

OMG!! DD Babycham has just let me into a secret which i just cannot keep!
     

the tent! the one you are sleeping in Itis you very very favorite colour

BUT!! I am NOT going to spoil the suprise NOR REVEAL THE COLOUROF

*DEVILDOGZ TENT*​


----------



## Devil-Dogz

DoubleTrouble said:


> OMG!! DD Babycham has just let me into a secret which i just cannot keep!
> 
> 
> the tent! the one you are sleeping in Itis you very very favorite colour
> 
> BUT!! I am NOT going to spoil the suprise NOR REVEAL THE COLOUROF
> 
> *DEVILDOGZ TENT*​


OH NO, NO, NOOOOO! You can not be serious, not having this! You bugger!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I have booked and paid in full, £2 a night for each dog isnt bad either is it!


----------



## Marley boy

only 10 weeks to go :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Shame your sister cant come  I met her at southern counties, seems real nice


----------



## metame

dt, i'd still go if you went


----------



## babycham2002

Yay great stuff


----------



## Guest

Hey guys 

It's me come to excite you all about camp. 

So.... entertainment... 

Throughout the weekend we have a few things going on. I am doing a camp suprise and Hawksport (bless him  ) is having his legs (amongst other areas waxed) 

And we will also have a camp champ trophy for camp olympics. I have a few games planned and throughout the weekend you will either be on team blue or team red (or you can umpire if running around, being silly, getting messy doesn't appeal to you. I won't say who will be team captain for each team but for now please give your preference for team colours...or I will choose 

Hawksport also suggested a t-shirt competition... somewhere on this t-shirt you will need your username in the colour of the team you belong to. You can decorate your t-shirt with anything to do with you. It's just a bit of fun and we will know who you are. 

It's not long to go until camp and it would be nice to get the thread moving with some suggestions.

I am working on a PF publication, welcome pack and activities and a few little suprises 

So choose your team and all will become clear next few weeks


----------



## Marley boy

red :thumbup: im so excited like you wouldnt belive  im up for anything :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Sounds good I'll be team blue


----------



## Marley boy

strip poker ??? pmsl joking, i dont know how to play it


----------



## Marley boy

iv got loads of games but they are all rude


----------



## Cassia

So peed off that I can't come allong... 
SO SO peed off.


----------



## babycham2002

Ooooo yay team red please 


This sounds sooooo good,

I will make a t shirt 


I saw in Tescos they had games like bowling and things for £10 - £15 I thought perhaps we could bring one of those each.

If there was more dogs I could host doggy activities  



so very excited


----------



## babycham2002

Tesco Out There My First Bowling Set - Tesco.Direct

Tesco Out There My First Archery Set - Tesco.Direct

Tesco Out There Crazy Golf Set - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Marley boy

charades :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002

jelly wrestling 

Tesco Out There Multi Colour 3 Ring Pool - Tesco.Direct


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> Ooooo yay team red please
> 
> This sounds sooooo good,
> 
> I will make a t shirt
> 
> I saw in Tescos they had games like bowling and things for £10 - £15 I thought perhaps we could bring one of those each.
> 
> If there was more dogs I could host doggy activities
> 
> so very excited


well now i know red team are going to win :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> well now i know red team are going to win :thumbup:


When you find out who the team captain is for TEAM RED you will be even more confident 

not trying to sway anyone's decision or anything


----------



## Marley boy

I am designing my tshirt now, iv found a website that even does personalised knickers  i might get a i love PF thong


----------



## Guest

For your signature


----------



## GoldenShadow

I think I would have a Rupert attached to me for the whole duration so I dunno how I'd do much


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I think I would have a Rupert attached to me for the whole duration so I dunno how I'd do much


We'll need sensible umpires/referees/judges (a boss?) :lol:

team blue may try to cheat to avoid the forfeit


----------



## Nicky10

Hey I don't cheat given I think I'm the only member of team blue


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hey I don't cheat given I think I'm the only member of team blue


and your team captain... not to be trusted 

but I didn't say that  :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I am  when did I sign up for that? I am very trustworthy :aureola: would never dream of lying about not cheating :aureola:


----------



## bullet

Did someone say they wanted someone sensible?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I am  when did I sign up for that? I am very trustworthy :aureola: would never dream of lying about not cheating :aureola:


your team captain wants to avoid the forfeit and is quite competitive and therefore could be a bad influence :nonod:

I'm sure your team captain will be along soon to defend their ummm reputation :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

I warn you all i am mega competitive, team blue can :ciappa:


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> I warn you all i am mega competitive, team blue can :ciappa:


I'm not competitive at all...*but* I *HATE * losing


----------



## Devil-Dogz

sounds like its going to be a good week end, I'll be team blue to..only because I cant stand the colour red  haha!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm not competitive at all...*but* I *HATE * losing


I am the same  was never competitive until I started handling the dogs, now well.... 

(also I cant PM you!)  & also how many dogs are coming?


----------



## hawksport

Naked egg and spoon race?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Naked egg and spoon race?


With both hands covering our bits how will we carry the egg and spoon??


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> With both hands covering our bits how will we carry the egg and spoon??


I'm sure you can find a way to hold a spoon.


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> I am the same  was never competitive until I started handling the dogs, now well....
> 
> (also I cant PM you!)  & also how many dogs are coming?


I don't know 

Just off out for 20 minutes and will be back to try and sort the bookings with Billing.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'm sure you can find a way to hold a spoon.


  

Can I just say I am not comfortable with this suggestion


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Can I just say I am not comfortable with this suggestion


Then just think of the campsite as a Cornish beach and forget about covering your bits and hold the spoon


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Then just think of the campsite as a Cornish beach and forget about covering your bits and hold the spoon


Thats a bit hypocritical coming from you 

I have no where to hang a flannel


----------



## Cassia

HEYA EVERYONE!
I'll be coming to the PF Camping Weekend too now after persuading my boss to let me have the Friday off of work so I can come allong lol!
Can't bloody wait! It's going to be awesome!
I'll be sharing a pitch with Devil-Dogz and will be bringing Dobby aswell.
I will be in team RED as red is one of my favourite colours haha!

QUESTION: Do we have to bring crates? because Dobby doesn't usually sleep in one haha! He usually sleeps at the end on my bed curled up like a tiny shrew...


----------



## GoldenShadow

Cassia said:


> HEYA EVERYONE!
> I'll be coming to the PF Camping Weekend too now after persuading my boss to let me have the Friday off of work so I can come allong lol!
> Can't bloody wait! It's going to be awesome!
> I'll be sharing a pitch with Devil-Dogz and will be bringing Dobby aswell.
> I will be in team RED as red is one of my favourite colours haha!
> 
> QUESTION: Do we have to bring crates? because Dobby doesn't usually sleep in one haha! He usually sleeps at the end on my bed curled up like a tiny shrew...


Haha there is no way I am bringing Rupert's 42 inch crate with me. Mind you, it would be one way of not having him attached to me all the time :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> HEYA EVERYONE!
> I'll be coming to the PF Camping Weekend too now after persuading my boss to let me have the Friday off of work so I can come allong lol!
> Can't bloody wait! It's going to be awesome!
> I'll be sharing a pitch with Devil-Dogz and will be bringing Dobby aswell.
> I will be in team RED as red is one of my favourite colours haha!
> 
> QUESTION: Do we have to bring crates? because Dobby doesn't usually sleep in one haha! He usually sleeps at the end on my bed curled up like a tiny shrew...


I cant wait to meet Dobby, shame im not brining any of my cresties! 
I am not bringing Maces crate, jeeez far to big haha! anyways glad your coming, might get more of a chance to chat - as Vicki was so rude last time and we had to work out who each other was


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> I cant wait to meet Dobby, shame im not brining any of my cresties!
> I am not bringing Maces crate, jeeez far to big haha! anyways glad your coming, might get more of a chance to chat - as Vicki was so rude last time and we had to work out who each other was


Hahah! What breed is Mace? 
Lmao Dobby's old crate was way too big anyhow as my mother gave it to me.
Yeah, will be great to have a good olde natter 

WOHOOOO!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> Hahah! What breed is Mace?
> Lmao Dobby's old crate was way too big anyhow as my mother gave it to me.
> Yeah, will be great to have a good olde natter
> 
> WOHOOOO!


Mace is my Border Collie


----------



## Guest

After chasing 2 escaped beagles around a campsite at the weekend I'd recommend a crate. I heard an egg was stolen from the wild western re-inactors and I feared a few pants, socks and bras may have been stolen... seriously though I thought I'd lost them for good. The little monkeys managed to mastermind 3 different zips to escape our tent. 

Trust me running around a campsite practically naked is not how I'd like to spend my weekend... buster and millie however loved the idea of making their mummy play hide and seek in the rain!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> Trust me running around a campsite practically naked is not how I'd like to spend my weekend...


But you run naked around your garden..... What's the difference?????   

Especially with your neighbours.......


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> But you run naked around your garden..... What's the difference?????
> 
> Especially with your neighbours.......


Damn people with a good memory


----------



## Cassia

Buster's Mummy said:


> After chasing 2 escaped beagles around a campsite at the weekend I'd recommend a crate. I heard an egg was stolen from the wild western re-inactors and I feared a few pants, socks and bras may have been stolen... seriously though I thought I'd lost them for good. The little monkeys managed to mastermind 3 different zips to escape our tent.
> 
> Trust me running around a campsite practically naked is not how I'd like to spend my weekend... buster and millie however loved the idea of making their mummy play hide and seek in the rain!!


I'm afraid I can't bring one as it's way too big and I'm coming up with Babycham2002 who can just about fit me and Dobby into the car haha!
I'll just have to have Dobby with me all the time  and bring a ground steak thing... but I don't even think I'll need one because he just doesn't wonder off atall hahah 
It'll all be fine.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

must try and find my ground stick thingy, havent used it for a very long time aha!!


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'm just going to leave Rupert attached to me 24/7 it wont be too bad he will be attached even whilst we sleep..!


----------



## Cassia

My OH and I were just talking... we're not too sure if it's a great idea to take Dobby allong incase it overwhelms him? And he'll only be around 6 months old when we go. I'm not too sure he'll settle at night either in a strange place lol!
What are peoples opinions?

I'm worried about it hahah!


----------



## Marley boy

Cassia I dont belive you have seen your big sister drunk as a skunk but be prepared :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum

:crying: i feel left out :crying:


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> Cassia I dont belive you have seen your big sister drunk as a skunk but be prepared :thumbup:


Lmao only if your prepared too


----------



## Cassia

Pointermum said:


> :crying: i feel left out :crying:


*Huggles*


----------



## niki

Aw this sounds awesome! Have u all met before? X


----------



## Cassia

niki said:


> Aw this sounds awesome! Have u all met before? X


Not all of us no  But I've met a few of the people before


----------



## niki

I'd love to come. I'm tryin to convince OH to come but he's allergic to dogs so doesn't think he'd do too well sleeping in a tent with lulu!! It'd be great for lulu tho, meeting lots of doggy friends! X


----------



## Marley boy

niki said:


> I'd love to come. I'm tryin to convince OH to come but he's allergic to dogs so doesn't think he'd do too well sleeping in a tent with lulu!! It'd be great for lulu tho, meeting lots of doggy friends! X


leave him at home :thumbup:


----------



## Cassia

Someone awnser my post about bringing Dobby! lmao  tis on the page before this one


----------



## Marley boy

i think he will be fine hun


----------



## Pointermum

Cassia said:


> Someone awnser my post about bringing Dobby! lmao  tis on the page before this one


he will be fine with his mummy :thumbup1:


----------



## Cassia

Cool  hehe!


----------



## Guest

I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx


----------



## bexy1989

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx


i'm not either cause of our move 

xxxxxx


----------



## dobermummy

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx





bexy1989 said:


> i'm not either cause of our move
> 
> xxxxxx


im not either


----------



## bexy1989

mumof6 said:


> im not either


We'll have our own weekend on here :yesnod:


----------



## Marley boy

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
come on people!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy1989

Marley boy said:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> come on people!!!!!!!!


I wish i could i really do, but myself and the OH are relocationg from Nottingham to Portsmouth at the end of September so it'll be a very busy month


----------



## dobermummy

bexy1989 said:


> We'll have our own weekend on here :yesnod:


yeah, you arent that far from me  that would be ace


----------



## babycham2002

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

you have to

Percy will be very sad


----------



## Marley boy

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx


I will cry :crying:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> im not either


:crying: :crying:


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> im not either


but you are my partner in crime


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> but you are my partner in crime


its ok i will be getging VERY drunk amd sdoimg lots of stuipid things tbat weekend, wll have to tecxt you a nd we can get in troble together thst way :lol:


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> you have to
> 
> percy will be very sad


think of that sad percy face


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> its ok i will be getging VERY drunk amd sdoimg lots of stuipid things tbat weekend, wll have to tecxt you a nd we can get in troble together thst way :lol:


you can text me naughty things to do and i will do them :thumbup:


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> you can text me naughty things to do and i will do them :thumbup:


Lmao... you don't need to be told  hahaha


----------



## Guest

Right... who is sharing a tent with me?

We had a disaster with the tent I was bringing... it went riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip and I was left with a hanky sized left over 

Anyway... who is sharing with who as I got confused months ago


----------



## Cassia

Buster's Mummy said:


> Right... who is sharing a tent with me?
> 
> We had a disaster with the tent I was bringing... it went riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip and I was left with a hanky sized left over
> 
> Anyway... who is sharing with who as I got confused months ago


I'm sharing with Devil-Dogz


----------



## Marley boy

Im sharing with Jamie, the poor bloke


----------



## Guest

Has everyone dropped out? Lol camp is going to be verrrrry quiet


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> I'm not too sure I'm going anymore  xxxx


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

You is must gotta haves to comes!!!!!!!

Me wanna meet the crazy blonde Aussie wimman!!!!!

*PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE.....*


----------



## Jamie

How many people are going? 

I hope people don't drop out, the more the merrier...and I plan to be very merry


----------



## babycham2002

I'm still coming


----------



## Cassia

Jamie said:


> How many people are going?
> 
> I hope people don't drop out, the more the merrier...and I plan to be very merry


Lmao you'll soon see my sister and I are quite allike in the fact that we're both partial to a bit of vino  *UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE YEAR*


----------



## Jamie

Cassia said:


> Lmao you'll soon see my sister and I are quite allike in the fact that we're both partial to a bit of vino  *UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE YEAR*


You'll see that when I start drinking, I find it hard to stop!


----------



## Marley boy

Oh god cass what if we start singing, talking about the mighty boosh and crimping  bouncy bouncy oooooo such a good time, bouncy bouncy shoes all in a line!!!!


----------



## Guest

I have my plain t-shirt... designed my logo and bought bits to stick on.

It's sooooo naughty it's good 

Sticking with the red theme and being VEEEEEEERRRRRY rude 

But anyway... off out for a jog/walk/struggle be back later


----------



## Marley boy

I have some ideas for my tshirt but i fear i might get thrown out of the camp site they are very rude


----------



## metame

what've i missed? what's wit the t-shirts?
i really dont keep up with this thread...


----------



## Marley boy

t shirt competition, designt a t shirt which includes your pf name and your team colour


----------



## Guest

I'd just feel realllllllllllly uncomfortable and lost with Bex not being there  xxxxx


----------



## metame

i dont think i have a team colour...


----------



## GoldenShadow

Eroswoof said:


> I'd just feel realllllllllllly uncomfortable and lost with Bex not being there  xxxxx


Why..? 



metame said:


> i dont think i have a team colour...


Me either, we're meant to choose. Red or blue. I pick neither


----------



## Marley boy

metame said:


> i dont think i have a team colour...


blue or red your choice


----------



## Jamie

I choose red, because I like red.

What if everyone chooses red?


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Why..?
> 
> Me either, we're meant to choose. Red or blue. I pick neither


I'd just feel really insecure without her there :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Marley boy

Jamie said:


> I choose red, because I like red.
> 
> What if everyone chooses red?


then we are sure to win :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002

Eroswoof said:


> I'd just feel realllllllllllly uncomfortable and lost with Bex not being there  xxxxx


You'll have Percy, he will look after you  x


----------



## Marley boy

Eroswoof said:


> I'd just feel really insecure without her there :lol: xxxxxx


i will look after my cat cousin :thumbup:


----------



## Cassia

bah... .... ...


----------



## Marley boy

Cassia said:


> bah... .... ...


what?????????


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> what?????????


Nothing....


----------



## Marley boy

what was the  for then lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Jamie said:


> I choose red, because I like red.
> 
> What if everyone chooses red?


I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

babycham2002 said:


> You'll have Percy, he will look after you  x


SEE!!!!! *EVERYBODY* will looks after you!!!!!

Hands up eveybods who will looks after the pretty blonde lady......

_*Moggybaby waves both her paws in the air wildly.......*_


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> SEE!!!!! *EVERYBODY* will looks after you!!!!!
> 
> Hands up eveybods who will looks after the pretty blonde lady......
> 
> _*Moggybaby waves both her paws in the air wildly.......*_


:lol: :lol: oookkkkaaayyy I shall come :glare: xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: :lol: oookkkkaaayyy I shall come :glare: xxxx


*WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!*   :thumbup: :thumbup:

_*Moggybaby is REALLY excited now about meeting Emms......*_


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> *WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!*   :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> _*Moggybaby is REALLY excited now about meeting Emms......*_


 It was just an epic panic when I knew bex wasn't going  :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:w00t: So glad you're coming it just wouldn't be the same without you. We'll all look after you and the fluffball will make sure you're ok :yesnod:


----------



## Jamie

Mr Giz said:


> I wonder why? :lol:


The mighty Liverpool of course!


----------



## metame

GoldenShadow said:


> Why..?
> 
> Me either, we're meant to choose. Red or blue. I pick neither


i wanna choose black and my team shall be team boo!


----------



## Guest

Hawksport... Your team is looking rather... Umm.... Empty :lol:


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Hawksport... Your team is looking rather... Umm.... Empty :lol:


All you reds will be sorry when you see the team blue hospitality tent


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I cant make anything to save my life let alone design a T -SHIRT! :lol:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> All you reds will be sorry when you see the team blue hospitality tent


Playing that game are we?


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> I can make anything to save my life let alone design a T -SHIRT! :lol:


I'll need to get mine proof-read lol

63 days to go guys.... Whos excited?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'll need to get mine proof-read lol
> 
> 63 days to go guys.... Whos excited?


lmao! so will I, best for me to stay off the voddie until its done! 

Im excited, but im nervous to! - dunno what I have let myself in for


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Playing that game are we?


Yep, and I've been practising the naked egg and spoon race over the fields today


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> Yep, and I've been practising the naked egg and spoon race over the fields today


ahh see we have a very prepared team captin!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Yep, and I've been practising the naked egg and spoon race over the fields today


You are competing with a soon to be marathon runner 

Ill whoop your ass


----------



## hawksport

I can run pretty fast when I'm naked


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I can run pretty fast when I'm naked


so I heard


----------



## dexter

hawksport said:


> I can run pretty fast when I'm naked


the mind boggles lol


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I cant make anything to save my life let alone design a T -SHIRT! :lol:


I might be okay, I have contacts 
xxx


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> I might be okay, I have contacts
> xxx


*cough* VISTAPRINT *cough*

:lol:


----------



## Guest

who is going just for the day on Saturday?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> I might be okay, I have contacts
> xxx


Ohh is that so..wanna share, you little cheat


----------



## niki

Mum sez if she can get hold of a tent, can we come? 'pparently it'll do me good to be around other woofs! 

Love lulu x


----------



## Guest

niki said:


> Mum sez if she can get hold of a tent, can we come? 'pparently it'll do me good to be around other woofs!
> 
> Love lulu x


course you can, book a pitch using the number and booking reference on the first page.

may be able to find a spare tent for you


----------



## Guest

I have a feeling full balance is due now guys.

They do not send out a reminder and it is 8 weeks away.

Please pay final balance ASAP


----------



## Guest

lol sorry being a dopey moo 

Full payment is due 30 days before arrival BUT I have it on my calendar as this month as its the last payday before payment is due 

So just so you are aware guys if you've not paid the full balance yet can you arrange to do so.

Thankyou


----------



## babycham2002

I bought my post off miss muppet


do i need to ring them and change stuff?


----------



## Guest

you should be ok hun its mainly those who only paid the £15 deposit.


----------



## Guest

T-Shirt Relay Camping Game
A Favorite

*Required:* 1 extra large t-shirt for each team.

A judge for each team.

*Notes: *The judge should make sure the shirt is pulled all the way down on each camper and no short-cuts are taken in the heat of competition.
This works on teamwork and everyone is involved the whole time.

*Instructions:* Teams line up in single file.
The shirt is given to the first camper in each line.
On '*Go*' signal, the camper puts the shirt on and then holds hands with the next camper in line, facing the camper.
All the other campers work the shirt from one camper to the next so he is wearing it. He then turns and holds hands with the next camper, and so on.

Teams need to have the same number of players or some need to put the shirt on twice.


----------



## niki

Buster's Mummy said:


> course you can, book a pitch using the number and booking reference on the first page.
> 
> may be able to find a spare tent for you


Thanku! I'm hoping my brother will come to the rescue as he's a bit of a camping buff! I jus hope his stuff isn't too technical!! I'm not normally one for camping but this sounds great! Lulu would benefit from the socialisation too!

Niki x


----------



## Guest

Camping


----------



## niki

I've been thinking.... along with compiling a never ending list of things i need to beg, steal or borrow!!

...... How do you sleep with a dog in a tent??? The only thing i've come up with is to some how tie her lead round my wrist/ankle so it cant come off?? 

:confused5::confused5::confused5:


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> I've been thinking.... along with compiling a never ending list of things i need to beg, steal or borrow!!
> 
> ...... How do you sleep with a dog in a tent??? The only thing i've come up with is to some how tie her lead round my wrist/ankle so it cant come off??
> 
> :confused5::confused5::confused5:


My biggest problem will be keeping Percy warm if it is really cold, but he will sleep in with me anyway.
Willow will just sleep in the tent, she should settle okay I hope.


----------



## niki

Have you camped with your dogs before? I'm just worried that she'll somehow manage to get out! she's a bit of an escape artist....my neighbours call her houdini!!


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> Have you camped with your dogs before? I'm just worried that she'll somehow manage to get out! she's a bit of an escape artist....my neighbours call her houdini!!


hmm i can sympathise there, the black and white puff in my sig Rocky can get out of any crate, babygate or interior door put in his way :confused5:

But he isnt coming 

I havent camped with the other two but I am farely confident that Willow will behave and if not she will have to sleep in the car 
Percy will stay with my for warmth anyway, he'll sleep in the crack of my knees like he usually does


----------



## babycham2002

ummmmmm just wondering, whos gonna help me put my tent up now im single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> ummmmmm just wondering, whos gonna help me put my tent up now im single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


You help me, I'll help you lmao or the other way round  x x


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> You help me, I'll help you lmao or the other way round  x x


oh god, this could be fun!!!!


----------



## niki

I may need help too please! i don't think lulu will be much use! i was looking at the pop up tents but unless you spend a small fortune then none of them are very waterproof! 

i'm just looking at them tie out stakes things.... slowly working my way down the list! i havent actually rang and got booked in yet (doing that tmoro) but im actually quite excited!! x


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> I may need help too please! i don't think lulu will be much use! i was looking at the pop up tents but unless you spend a small fortune then none of them are very waterproof!
> 
> i'm just looking at them tie out stakes things.... slowly working my way down the list! i havent actually rang and got booked in yet (doing that tmoro) but im actually quite excited!! x


im gonna get two tie out stakes and two halti training leads for the daytime 

ahhh we will much it all together somehow!!!  I am confident!


----------



## niki

im sure it will be fine.... although i'm not quite sure how all of this is gonna fit in my car!! i feel for those of you who are sharing lifts!!


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> im sure it will be fine.... although i'm not quite sure how all of this is gonna fit in my car!! i feel for those of you who are sharing lifts!!


its okay i had to dump the other half so I could take Cassia :lol:


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> its okay i had to dump the other half so I could take Cassia :lol:


Phahahaha!


----------



## niki

lol. Do you know how many people and dogs are going?? x


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Well as its moved on I thought I'd re-advertise the event. I have found a central location and emailled them.
> 
> So now I really need names:
> 
> 
> *BM* booked
> *Hawksport* booked
> *Jamie* booked
> *Bexy1989 *_ - sharing with Eroswoof_
> *Sue&Harvey*_ - sharing with BM_
> *Lil-Muppe*t Sharing with BM
> *Nicky10* booked
> *Eroswoof*_ - booked_
> *Golden Shadow* booked
> *Metame* sharing with Golden Shadow
> *Babycham2002*booked
> *staffy_missy* - contacted ref payment
> *Tanya1989* - contacted ref payment - awaiting confirmation
> 
> 
> If you are genuinely interested and able to get to Billing Aquadrome - Northampton Friday 16th - Sunday 18th September.
> 
> dogs are allowed
> we can have the non-electric pitch for tents which is cheaper.
> 
> The £15 per pitch deposit has to be paid today and the balance 28 days before we go or the full £30 can be paid NOW.
> The booking reference number is 74019 it's under the name of Sims
> 
> Telephone number is 01524 781453
> 
> *CAMP CHAMP OLYMPICS*
> 
> TEAM BLUE
> Nicky10
> 
> TEAM RED
> 
> Babycham
> Marleyboy





niki said:


> lol. Do you know how many people and dogs are going?? x


too tired to work it out but i think something like 10 dogs


----------



## Cassia

That needs to be updated lol
Devil-dogs and I are definately sharing a pitch with one dog each


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> That needs to be updated lol
> Devil-dogs and I are definately sharing a pitch with one dog each


actually i dont think its as many as that

so
Mace
Dobby
Willow
Percy
Rupert
Lula


----------



## niki

oooh fab! lulu's looking forward to meeting them all! apart from puppy training she hasnt had very many positive 'meetings'.... i think i must live in a predominately untrained dog area!!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

Please forgive me for not reading through all 173 pages of this thread but seeing as I have been taking a 'PF vacation' for a few months can anyone tell me if there is still room for me and pooch (and probably a son too)?

Tents and travel shouldn't be a problem, in fact we have a spare 2 (small) man POP up if required. I haven't got my shifts for Sept yet but if I can wrangle the time off then I'd like to try and make it. Jasper loves to play with other dogs, he whines a bit if he can't go and say hello but once he's had a quick sniff he's a friend for life.

Is there some kind of itinerary for the weekend? And what's with the red team / blue team thingy?


----------



## Marley boy

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Please forgive me for not reading through all 173 pages of this thread but seeing as I have been taking a 'PF vacation' for a few months can anyone tell me if there is still room for me and pooch (and probably a son too)?
> 
> Tents and travel shouldn't be a problem, in fact we have a spare 2 (small) man POP up if required. I haven't got my shifts for Sept yet but if I can wrangle the time off then I'd like to try and make it. Jasper loves to play with other dogs, he whines a bit if he can't go and say hello but once he's had a quick sniff he's a friend for life.
> 
> Is there some kind of itinerary for the weekend? And what's with the red team / blue team thingy?


yay come we need more people, i think you can still book. You have to pick a team read or blue. Red team are the best


----------



## niki

i hope you can.... i'm ringing tomoro! i've told lulu all about it now so i'd best be able to!!


----------



## niki

All booked an paid for!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> ummmmmm just wondering, whos gonna help me put my tent up now im single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :





Cassia said:


> You help me, I'll help you lmao or the other way round  x x


we'll do it girls, girl power and all


----------



## babycham2002

Camp food!!!!
Yay


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> All booked an paid for!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


yay fantastic


----------



## niki

Haha, i like it! I'm gonna start putting things to one side. I've made a list (I'm a bit of a list freak, I have lists for everything!) and i think lulu's gonna be takin more than me! I can't beleive how much there is to take!!


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Well as its moved on I thought I'd re-advertise the event. I have found a central location and emailled them.
> 
> So now I really need names:
> 
> 
> *BM* booked
> *Hawksport* booked
> *Jamie* booked
> *niki *booked
> *marley boy*bonked
> *Lil-Muppe*t Sharing with BM
> *Nicky10* booked
> *Eroswoof*_ - booked_
> *Golden Shadow* booked
> *Metame* sharing with Golden Shadow
> *Babycham2002*booked
> *cassia*
> *devil dogz*
> *jaspers bloke*
> 
> If you are genuinely interested and able to get to Billing Aquadrome - Northampton Friday 16th - Sunday 18th September.
> 
> dogs are allowed
> we can have the non-electric pitch for tents which is cheaper.
> 
> The £15 per pitch deposit has to be paid today and the balance 28 days before we go or the full £30 can be paid NOW.
> The booking reference number is 74019 it's under the name of Sims
> 
> Telephone number is 01524 781453
> 
> *CAMP CHAMP OLYMPICS*
> 
> TEAM BLUE
> Nicky10
> devil dogz
> 
> TEAM RED
> 
> Babycham
> Marleyboy
> cassia
> jamie


Errrm what is marley boy bonked supposed to mean exactly ???? what are you trying to get at????


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I've paid in full, and am sharing with Cassia 

cant wait, but am a wee bit ermm lost..I havent a clue what to bring.


----------



## niki

Marley boy said:


> Errrm what is marley boy bonked supposed to mean exactly ???? what are you trying to get at????


Hahaha!! If u could 'like' something more than once, I'd still be pressing it!


----------



## Marley boy

Im not sure if Jamie has had a word with buster's mummy or its purely a mistake, but im not in the know here :aureola: :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I've paid in full, and am sharing with Cassia
> 
> cant wait, but am a wee bit ermm lost..I havent a clue what to bring.


you, the dog
food for the dog


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> you, the dog
> food for the dog


Vicki, that is about all I will turn up with haha! (and I am really not joking)..


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> Vicki, that is about all I will turn up with haha! (and I am really not joking)..


:lol: I can imagine 
whatever happens it will all be fine


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> :lol: I can imagine
> whatever happens it will all be fine


Mind you I missed off the vodka


----------



## GoldenShadow

How ARE we going to feed these raw fed doggies btw..?


----------



## Marley boy

could you bring a cool box and pack it with ice??? mind you that might keep it cool for 24 hours or so but after that you might be stuffed. They might have to slum it for a day.


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> How ARE we going to feed these raw fed doggies btw..?


Way I see it I/we have three options

Take a high quality wet 
Buy some ziwipeak dry
Take frozen raw and then by the Saturday it will be defrosted but not spoilt and ready to feed. Sunday breakfast sardines and then dinner when they get home


----------



## Marley boy

hold on me hungover + people feeding raw = me throwing up lol


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> Way I see it I/we have three options
> 
> Take a high quality wet
> Buy some ziwipeak dry
> Take frozen raw and then by the Saturday it will be defrosted but not spoilt and ready to feed. Sunday breakfast sardines and then dinner when they get home


heres a good answer, please keep the sardines away from my nose though


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Way I see it I/we have three options
> 
> Take a high quality wet
> Buy some ziwipeak dry
> Take frozen raw and then by the Saturday it will be defrosted but not spoilt and ready to feed. Sunday breakfast sardines and then dinner when they get home


I dunno if I will be there Sunday now, but I will do cool box I reckon!


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> I dunno if I will be there Sunday now, but I will do cool box I reckon!


so you are coming?

I have a little cool bag, will have to find a cool box too
man I dont know how im gonna get all this in the car!!:shocked:


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> so you are coming?
> 
> I have a little cool bag, will have to find a cool box too
> man I dont know how im gonna get all this in the car!!:shocked:


I'm alright, metame + Rupert + me + tent + dog food. Sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> so you are coming?
> 
> I have a little cool bag, will have to find a cool box too
> man I dont know how im gonna get all this in the car!!:shocked:


tie my sister to the roof, she will be ok


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> tie my sister to the roof, she will be ok


Lmao  oh will i really?  heheh


----------



## Marley boy

you will be fine cassie ma lassie, just hold on tight


----------



## Guest

I'm really reconsidering going away now. I don't want to let anyone down and will make sure the booking is dealt with until the end, but I just don't think it's the right thing for me at the moment. Sorry


----------



## Guest

Daft question maybe!
And sure you have this sorted - BUT - out of interest I just checked the availability for tourers at BA for the weekend you guys are going! 
I put in details and it came upclearly ONE dog per pitch, maybe it is different with camping or perhaps you guys have made special arrangements but just thought I would mention.
DT


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm really reconsidering going away now. I don't want to let anyone down and will make sure the booking is dealt with until the end, but I just don't think it's the right thing for me at the moment. Sorry


Hey! don't be daft! they need you to yield the whip


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm really reconsidering going away now. I don't want to let anyone down and will make sure the booking is dealt with until the end, but I just don't think it's the right thing for me at the moment. Sorry


Is it to do with the topic about renaming the private section?



DoubleTrouble said:


> Daft question maybe!
> And sure you have this sorted - BUT - out of interest I just checked the availability for tourers at BA for the weekend you guys are going!
> I put in details and it came upclearly ONE dog per pitch, maybe it is different with camping or perhaps you guys have made special arrangements but just thought I would mention.
> DT


Hi DT it has all been sorted I think our lot are allowed 2 dogs per pitch but usually it is just the one!


----------



## gorgeous

When and where are you all going?


----------



## GoldenShadow

gorgeous said:


> When and where are you all going?


Billing Aquadrome (Northampton) Fri 16th Sept-Sun 18th Sept.

I think


----------



## gorgeous

OMG!!! Billing Aquadrome is down the road to where I live! Good grief.:cursing:


----------



## GoldenShadow

gorgeous said:


> OMG!!! Billing Aquadrome is down the road to where I live! Good grief.:cursing:




Unlucky


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> OMG!!! Billing Aquadrome is down the road to where I live! Good grief.:cursing:


Lock up your Man Gorgeous


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm really reconsidering going away now. I don't want to let anyone down and will make sure the booking is dealt with until the end, but I just don't think it's the right thing for me at the moment. Sorry


 :crying:


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm really reconsidering going away now. I don't want to let anyone down and will make sure the booking is dealt with until the end, but I just don't think it's the right thing for me at the moment. Sorry


No-one will feel you've let them down hen, but we'd all miss you. Anyone would re-consider after all this. The booking will be there right up until the Sunday - so even if you changed your mind you could just appear. Don't put any more stress on yourself xxxxxx


----------



## gorgeous

DoubleTrouble said:


> Lock up your Man Gorgeous


Not going to tell him, he will think his luck is in lol


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> Not going to tell him, he will think his luck is in lol


Hey! Why would he want beef burgers when he has fillet steak at home?


----------



## Guest

and back on topic 

I have some useful links for people on camping, and am compiling a list sometimes you just don't realise the things you may need. Lists are good and when we took Buster and Millie camping a few weeks ago we were glad of the list... sometimes it doesn't even cross your mind


----------



## Marley boy

i need a list and im not even bringing a dog lol


----------



## gorgeous

At Billing there is a fish n chip takeaway - adjoined to a petrol station.


A couple of chain pubs in walking distance too. Not bad either. CHeap booze and big portions of food for those that like to siustain themselveshmy:


----------



## gorgeous

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! Why would he want beef burgers when he has fillet steak at home?


That is true but he is quite partial to a Big mac


----------



## Marley boy

gorgeous said:


> At Billing there is a fish n chip takeaway - adjoined to a petrol station.
> 
> A couple of chain pubs in walking distance too. Not bad either. CHeap booze and big portions of food for those that like to siustain themselveshmy:


fish and chips! Pub! im sorted thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## hawksport

I just hope my chicks don't get too hot


----------



## Marley boy

erm yes i hope your chicks dont get too hot either :huh: (just pretending i know what your on about)


----------



## Guest

not much chance of being hot in September  I think it might rain boooo :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10

I told the woman in the camping shop I was going in September she said I had better get a three seasons tent that could handle lower temperatures.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I told the woman in the camping shop I was going in September she said I had better get a three seasons tent that could handle lower temperatures.


My tent is 3 seasons but with my pitching the slightest bit of wind will blow it over so it's more of a 1 season if that makes sense? :lol:

saying that though I managed to get awful sunburn in September last year and the last few septembers have been warm


----------



## Nicky10

Mine will probably end up like that too :lol:. Hopefully it will be warm for the trip and little rain


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mine will probably end up like that too :lol:. Hopefully it will be warm for the trip and little rain


I'll have to put this up on my tent.....


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: hopefully I'm not that bad but I haven't tried putting it up yet :001_unsure:. I'm glad you've changed your mind and you're coming after all. Are Buster and Millie coming too?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :lol: hopefully I'm not that bad but I haven't tried putting it up yet :001_unsure:. I'm glad you've changed your mind and you're coming after all. Are Buster and Millie coming too?


B & M are not coming I can bearly look after myself :lol: 

I've decided that on Friday once I've booked my train there is no changing minds and its expensive enough a month in advance.... wait any longer and its will be rediculous


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I have just been asked to judge on the 18th, which I dont wanna turn down. So I may well leave at some point Sat..


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> B & M are not coming I can bearly look after myself :lol:
> 
> I've decided that on Friday once I've booked my train there is no changing minds and its expensive enough a month in advance.... wait any longer and its will be rediculous


its 2 mnths away though


----------



## lil muppet

what team am i on


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lil_muppet said:


> what team am i on


choose red or blue.. I would strongly suggest blue


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> choose red or blue.. I would strongly suggest blue


Is there a space for me and Rupert on team blue :aureola:


----------



## lil muppet

yeah it looks like blue... but are you really going to be able to cope with me!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> Is there a space for me and Rupert on team blue :aureola:


Course, why not!   (least we dont have to bribe people into our group) 



lil_muppet said:


> yeah it looks like blue... but are you really going to be able to cope with me!


Yep I am sure we will


----------



## metame

i still dont have a team


----------



## Marley boy

the choice is simple if you want to win choose red team and if you want to lose choose blue team


----------



## metame

i'd rather be on the team with least members.


----------



## Marley boy

i think blue team have less members (because no one want to lose )


----------



## Nicky10

I think I'm team blue :001_unsure:


----------



## Marley boy

Nicky10 said:


> I think I'm team blue :001_unsure:


gutted lol


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> Course, why not!   (least we dont have to bribe people into our group)
> 
> Yep I am sure we will


Woohoo! We wont lose, I never fail at anything if I want it enough and I've decided we're gonna whoop team red's ass 



metame said:


> i still dont have a team


Then choose one or be happy with none?


----------



## Marley boy

GoldenShadow said:


> Woohoo! We wont lose, I never fail at anything if I want it enough and I've decided we're gonna whoop team red's ass
> 
> Then choose one or be happy with none?


you keep telling yourself that


----------



## GoldenShadow

Marley boy said:


> you keep telling yourself that


I don't need to tell myself anything we aren't gonna lose


----------



## Nicky10

We are so going to whoop team red's ass :w00t:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> i think blue team have less members (because no one want to lose )


QUALITY NOT QUANTITY! & dont you forget it!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I have just been asked to judge on the 18th, which I dont wanna turn down. So I may well leave at some point Sat..


dislike
but i understand :wink:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> dislike
> but i understand :wink:


I know why couldnt it have been a different week end .. Grr LOL

But I was thinking I could leave sat evening so wouldnt be to bad.

what kinda time is everyone wanting to get there on friday?


----------



## Marley boy

im thinking that if we get there for 9am the tents might be up by 11pm that dont sound too bad


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds about right  need to practise putting mine up


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thats good, nice to get there earlier. will have to get Mace out for a nice run before we get him in the car, or he will only drive mum round the bend with his naughty'ness 

I shall be leaving sat evening, judging has been confirmed. Hope I dont miss out on to much :lol: (mind you most of ya will be glad for the peace and quiet!) :lol:


----------



## hawksport

So, back to camping


----------



## Guest

You never know! there could be someone on there you know on the caravan site! perhaps keeping an eye on you guys!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

DoubleTrouble said:


> You never know! there could be someone on there you know on the caravan site! perhaps keeping an eye on you guys!


Hmmmm!!!!!   That best be so!


----------



## gorgeous

Oh no, is DT going to Billing? I really don't think Northants is quite ready

Must ask the local paper and radio stations to send out warnings!



Mind you am almost tempted myself - could even show you my new sandals!hmy:


----------



## hawksport

gorgeous said:


> Oh no, is DT going to Billing? I really don't think Northants is quite ready
> 
> Must ask the local paper and radio stations to send out warnings!
> 
> Mind you am almost tempted myself - could even show you my new sandals!hmy:


You wouldn't catch me wearing sandals at Billing, not with all those snakes


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> Oh no, is DT going to Billing? I really don't think Northants is quite ready
> 
> Must ask the local paper and radio stations to send out warnings!
> 
> Mind you am almost tempted myself - could even show you my new sandals!hmy:


As long as you are only showing em and not wearing em"!


----------



## gorgeous

hawksport said:


> You wouldn't catch me wearing sandals at Billing, not with all those snakes


You have more chance of finding a Pinta Island tortoise than you are a snake at Billing!

Anyhow I know Billing rather well. And I will have you know half the residents of Billing will probably be sporting my sandals! (Billing smells like the Post Office queue on a Thursday morning)..Dt will be okay:wink:


----------



## Marley boy

DoubleTrouble said:


> You never know! there could be someone on there you know on the caravan site! perhaps keeping an eye on you guys!


Oh C**p now iv got to behave myself


----------



## GoldenShadow

DoubleTrouble said:


> You never know! there could be someone on there you know on the caravan site! perhaps keeping an eye on you guys!


:scared: ......


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> :scared: ......


Dont worry shes all talk that one


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont worry shes all talk that one


I sure hope so


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> I sure hope so


aha been trying to get her to come before I even knew I was coming..Blimmin women wouldnt!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> aha been trying to get her to come before I even knew I was coming..Blimmin women wouldnt!


So is she coming or not, is she just playing tricks on us?!

You all frighten me quite a lot at certain times tbh :scared: :laugh:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> So is she coming or not, is she just playing tricks on us?!
> 
> You all frighten me quite a lot at certain times tbh :scared: :laugh:


no shes not coming  playing tricks the meany!

aaw I am as nice as pie, promise!  even quite shy at times  
unless theres an animal suffering


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> no shes not coming  playing tricks the meany!
> 
> aaw I am as nice as pie, promise!  even quite shy at times
> unless theres an animal suffering


PAH she's such a disappointment :thumbdown: :biggrin:

I hope you are nice, I am relatively shy unless I have something vaguely interesting to talk about


----------



## Guest

If you are paid end of the month then this will be your last pay day to pay balance. I have been wavering on my decision but I think im going to give it a miss. I have to book tickets for train and pay balance this week if I am going and dont really want to be tied in. I'm not ready to make that decision yet. 

anyway just stopping by to say payment is due soon the campsite wont remibd us, balance is due 30 days before check in 

Xxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> PAH she's such a disappointment :thumbdown: :biggrin:
> 
> I hope you are nice, I am relatively shy unless I have something vaguely interesting to talk about


Promise I am nice 

ooh BM, it wont be right without you


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> Promise I am nice
> 
> ooh BM, it wont be right without you


Have you got Facebook or do you not do PF people on Facebook? So far I've got I think three people from camp on my FB who I know a bit and that's it, bit scarey :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I do indeed have FB, Its only used for keeping incontact with the show folk and the other crestie stuff :lol: I have only a few PF members as cant be dealing with all the problems :lol:


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Promise I am nice
> 
> ooh BM, it wont be right without you


Nah it will be more fun


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Nah it will be more fun


Thats impossible, come on pleeeease


----------



## GoldenShadow

Can we have a roll call of who's coming?! I can't remember and when I search I get different posts and I don't know what is right 

All I can remember right now is DD, Babycham, Cassia, Metame, Me, and that's all the definites I can remember  Some people I think were contemplating changing minds and now I've just forgotten


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> Can we have a roll call of who's coming?! I can't remember and when I search I get different posts and I don't know what is right
> 
> All I can remember right now is DD, Babycham, Cassia, Metame, Me, and that's all the definites I can remember  Some people I think were contemplating changing minds and now I've just forgotten


all of them and, I think marely boy, mumof6 and hawksport, nicky10 Jamie, lil muppet, niki, jasper bloke? I dunno I never really knew anyways


----------



## Aurelia

Soooo I thought I'd see where you lot are heading. I googled the site and did the street view thing on one of the blue dots on the camp site ... Billing Aquadrome - Google Maps (wait for it to load the picture of the truck) I hope you have good weather :yikes: :lol:

So ... erm, does anyone know the site well? What are the disabled facilities like? :scared:


----------



## gorgeous

Aurelia said:


> Soooo I thought I'd see where you lot are heading. I googled the site and did the street view thing on one of the blue dots on the camp site ... Billing Aquadrome - Google Maps (wait for it to load the picture of the truck) I hope you have good weather :yikes: :lol:
> 
> So ... erm, does anyone know the site well? What are the disabled facilities like? :scared:


I know Billing Aquadrome as it is near to where I live. However I have never used the facilities so cannot comment. I do know it is undergoing modernisation - it might be worth contacting them direct to find out about disabled facilities.
The setting is very nice - can be frequented by what can only be described as the chips and beer brigade but overall a very pleasant place for a weekend.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> all of them and, I think marely boy, mumof6 and hawksport, nicky10 Jamie, lil muppet, niki, jasper bloke? I dunno I never really knew anyways


Ah well that's way better than the list I had in my head, thanks :laugh:


----------



## Marley boy

im going :d


----------



## hawksport

gorgeous said:


> I know Billing Aquadrome as it is near to where I live. However I have never used the facilities so cannot comment. I do know it is undergoing modernisation - it might be worth contacting them direct to find out about disabled facilities.
> The setting is very nice - can be frequented by what can only be described as the chips and beer brigade but overall a very pleasant place for a weekend.


We are the chips and beer brigade


----------



## Cassia

I'm defiantely going

Although I've already payed for Dobby to come with me I shall decide nearer the time if he'll be ready enough to come too.
He's very timid and scared at the moment and if he's not yet overcome most of his fears and become more confident by Septmember I think it'd be unfair to make him go as he'll be freaking out most of the time I reckon.
But hopefully we'd have built his confidence enough to be able to enjoy the weekend camping with us by then


----------



## Marley boy

and wine brigade


----------



## gorgeous

hawksport said:


> We are the chips and beer brigade


Have you got the pot belly to go with it?


----------



## dobermummy

im not going


----------



## hawksport

gorgeous said:


> Have you got the pot belly to go with it?


It's going down with all the training I'm doing for the campolympics


----------



## GoldenShadow

Cassia said:


> I'm defiantely going
> 
> Although I've already payed for Dobby to come with me I shall decide nearer the time if he'll be ready enough to come too.
> He's very timid and scared at the moment and if he's not yet overcome most of his fears and become more confident by Septmember I think it'd be unfair to make him go as he'll be freaking out most of the time I reckon.
> But hopefully we'd have built his confidence enough to be able to enjoy the weekend camping with us by then


Aww bless him, hopefully he'll be brave enough but if not I'm hoping I'll meet him at a meet sometime anyway  Where does his name come from btw, its so cute and reminds me of Harry Potter :laugh:

I haven't paid for Rupes I thought they said on the day  I've paid £30, its that for a pitch right?! I think I'm all paid up 



mumof6 said:


> im not going


Why not?


----------



## Guest

gorgeous said:


> Have you got the pot belly to go with it?


It will be very smooth and shiney after the weekend


----------



## gorgeous

Oh my goodness don't know whether to evacuate Northants for the weekend or be a secret spy!


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> It will be very smooth and shiney after the weekend


I'll say it one more time LEGS


----------



## dobermummy

GoldenShadow said:


> Why not?


lots of reasons


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> im not going


ooh I thought you was!


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> ooh I thought you was!


I was going to but things have happened and I can't now


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> I was going to but things have happened and I can't now


aaw thats a shame, hope things are all ok..would have been nice to meet you after all this time :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## GoldenShadow

mumof6 said:


> lots of reasons


OK... 

Why does this thing always want 10 characters


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw thats a shame, hope things are all ok..would have been nice to meet you after all this time :smilewinkgrin:


We will meet next time


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I'll say it one more time LEGS


:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## GoldenShadow

WHOO one month two weeks and three days til camp


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> WHOO one month two weeks and three days til camp


yay fun times


----------



## Cassia

GoldenShadow said:


> Aww bless him, hopefully he'll be brave enough but if not I'm hoping I'll meet him at a meet sometime anyway  Where does his name come from btw, its so cute and reminds me of Harry Potter :laugh:
> 
> I haven't paid for Rupes I thought they said on the day  I've paid £30, its that for a pitch right?! I think I'm all paid up
> 
> Why not?


He is named after the house elf from Harry Potter hahah!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Cassia said:


> He is named after the house elf from Harry Potter hahah!


Hahaha genius I have been wanting to know for ages 

The Harry Potter glasses should have been a give away shouldn't they?!

And I just watched Harry Potter, damn I need to read those books again :001_tt1:

But YEAH its nearly camp. I best start putting some money aside so I can afford to come haha


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> yay fun times


Wooooo! It's going to be AWESOMENESS TO THE EXTREME!
I wonder how good that tattoo studio is there.... lmao


----------



## GoldenShadow

Cassia said:


> Wooooo! It's going to be AWESOMENESS TO THE EXTREME!
> I wonder how good that tattoo studio is there.... lmao


Thank god I'm driving because that means I wont drink and agree to anything! I've been on the fence about getting a tat for a good couple years now  Do not need pushing into getting one hmy:


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> Wooooo! It's going to be AWESOMENESS TO THE EXTREME!
> I wonder how good that tattoo studio is there.... lmao


Excellent no doubt,

Im gonna get I love Argos like that man on the telly!!!

GS Let me have your ticker please!!! cant be bothered to make my own and yours is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cool


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> GS Let me have your ticker please!!! cant be bothered to make my own and yours is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cool


hmy: THIEF hmy:

Add the







at the start and the end 

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ez...16/e/PetForums+Camping/dt/12/k/2176/event.png


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> actually i dont think its as many as that
> 
> so
> Mace
> Dobby
> Willow
> Percy
> Rupert
> Lula


Just seen this, is Rocky not coming?! :crying:


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Just seen this, is Rocky not coming?! :crying:


Your only allowed two dogs per pitch :crying:
Poor Rocky


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Your only allowed two dogs per pitch :crying:
> Poor Rocky


Oh no  Can't you buy an extra pitch Singing: :crying:

I like him, lots  Wanna do a swapsie for Milo?!


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh no  Can't you buy an extra pitch Singing: :crying:
> 
> I like him, lots  Wanna do a swapsie for Milo?!


Milo for Samba 

I may be able to see if i can sneak him in uder someone elses pitch

Maybe Ill just leave Percy at home, mwah ha ha ha


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Milo for Samba
> 
> I may be able to see if i can sneak him in uder someone elses pitch
> 
> Maybe Ill just leave Percy at home, mwah ha ha ha


The way he has been today I am up for that swap! Brat features he's been today.

I have actually got a space on mine and Metame's pitch, its only Rupert on there 

Haha you so said that last bit for a reaction, now I'm gonna get hate mail for requesting the rockster :cryin:


----------



## Nicky10

If it's two dogs per pitch I'm not bringing any dogs I'm sure one of the little ones can sleep in mine in a crate


----------



## Guest

I'm off work at the moment and am feeling a bit sorry for myself so have started a PF camp publication.

I am also working on an itinerary. So if you could all list your arrival times and departure times it will help me sort stuff.

I am also working on a little 'welcome pack' with some little things things in there 

I really need ideas of team colours, definite numbers, whos sharing with who and any other info.

I have been on and off about coming for a while but am hoping to book the tickets Tuesday after I've been hospital... so no escaping it then 

It's not been an easy decision so I am hoping if I can do the camp itinerary, welcome packs and publication I might be a little more enthusiastic 

I'm now off to design my t-shirt and order some bits on Ebay :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10

My flight arrives at the airport at 9:35am but no idea when we're arriving. I'm team blue and as far as I know no one's sharing with me

Do I have to call tomorrow and pay the rest?


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> The way he has been today I am up for that swap! Brat features he's been today.
> 
> I have actually got a space on mine and Metame's pitch, its only Rupert on there
> 
> Haha you so said that last bit for a reaction, now I'm gonna get hate mail for requesting the rockster :cryin:


Ha ha no it was only Eroswoof who cares about Percy whom I presume isnt coming now,
I dunno, we shall see who is in favour nearer to the time. 



Nicky10 said:


> If it's two dogs per pitch I'm not bringing any dogs I'm sure one of the little ones can sleep in mine in a crate


awww thank you, I just dunno how strict the procedures will be, less stressful to leave one at home probably :crying:



Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm off work at the moment and am feeling a bit sorry for myself so have started a PF camp publication.
> 
> I am also working on an itinerary. So if you could all list your arrival times and departure times it will help me sort stuff.
> 
> I am also working on a little 'welcome pack' with some little things things in there
> 
> I really need ideas of team colours, definite numbers, whos sharing with who and any other info.
> 
> I have been on and off about coming for a while but am hoping to book the tickets Tuesday after I've been hospital... so no escaping it then
> 
> It's not been an easy decision so I am hoping if I can do the camp itinerary, welcome packs and publication I might be a little more enthusiastic
> 
> I'm now off to design my t-shirt and order some bits on Ebay :smilewinkgrin:


awww that is well exciting!!!
do you want me to get anything
well I am defo coming
defo team red
defo bringing coffee and chocolate


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> My flight arrives at the airport at 9:35am but no idea when we're arriving. I'm team blue and as far as I know no one's sharing with me
> 
> Do I have to call tomorrow and pay the rest?


yeah the final balance is due ASAP 

and when are you leaving? 

xx


----------



## Nicky10

Emma's still coming as far as I know if she can still come? When I call tomorrow I'll ask them is it ok for the dog to belong to someone else but sleep on another pitch

The flight back out is at 6:20pm so a few hours before that


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm off work at the moment and am feeling a bit sorry for myself so have started a PF camp publication.
> 
> I am also working on an itinerary. *So if you could all list your arrival times and departure times it will help me sort stuff.
> 
> I really need ideas of team colours, definite numbers, whos sharing with who and any other info.*
> 
> I have been on and off about coming for a while but am hoping to book the tickets Tuesday after I've been hospital... so no escaping it then
> 
> It's not been an easy decision so I am hoping if I can do the camp itinerary, welcome packs and publication I might be a little more enthusiastic
> 
> I'm now off to design my t-shirt and order some bits on Ebay :smilewinkgrin:


Arrival and departure will be whenever is most convenient, I found out I'm not at uni that week but from the Monday so I am of on the Fri, as is Metame. Uni is 9am Monday and first day back so I will have to leave mid afternoon Sunday at latest or that would be my preference.

Me and metame are sharing a pitch, I paid £30 over the phone tbh I can't remember if that is the full price or not but its what I've paid so far, I think I pay for Rupes on the day and that is £2...We will have one car between us as well, if that makes any difference?


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> awww that is well exciting!!!
> do you want me to get anything
> well I am defo coming
> defo team red
> defo bringing coffee and chocolate


My team gets an extra surprise 

chocolate sounds great  the red team headquarters will include plenty of drink, chocolate fondue and entertainment


----------



## Nicky10

That's another £15 to pay right? I'll call first thing tomorrow


----------



## GoldenShadow

I was team blue but right now I'm thinking team nothing, I am not imaginative to do a t shirt etc etc.


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> I was team blue but right now I'm thinking team nothing, I am not imaginative to do a t shirt etc etc.


yeah ya can 

im thinking as its september
team red hoodie!!
PERSONALISED HOODY PRINTING T SHIRTS POLOS ALL COLOURS | eBay

looking forward to my extra surprise and chocolate fondue


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> yeah ya can
> 
> im thinking as its september
> team red hoodie!!
> PERSONALISED HOODY PRINTING T SHIRTS POLOS ALL COLOURS | eBay
> 
> looking forward to my extra surprise and chocolate fondue


Nah I'm really not..! I don't like the thought of being on blue or red, I feel like I'm missing out being against some people whichever one I go for :lol:

I will wear my lime green school leavers hoody and be on my own team


----------



## babycham2002

Nicky10 said:


> Emma's still coming as far as I know if she can still come? When I call tomorrow I'll ask them is it ok for the dog to belong to someone else but sleep on another pitch
> 
> The flight back out is at 6:20pm so a few hours before that


Awww that'd be nice, can you ask her? She's desperate to meet Percy
If you could ask that'd be great.



Nicky10 said:


> That's another £15 to pay right? I'll call first thing tomorrow


Yes another £15



GoldenShadow said:


> Nah I'm really not..! I don't like the thought of being on blue or red, I feel like I'm missing out being against some people whichever one I go for :lol:
> 
> I will wear my lime green school leavers hoody and be on my own team


Ooooo Ilove lime green , ill be on your team!!!


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Nah I'm really not..! I don't like the thought of being on blue or red, I feel like I'm missing out being against some people whichever one I go for :lol:
> 
> I will wear my lime green school leavers hoody and be on my own team


Or you could be purple and umpire the games... I still think that team leader on the blue team is a dodgy one and needs to be watched


----------



## Nicky10

I know she really loves Percy she said a few days ago she was coming but I've texted her to ask


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> Or you could be purple and umpire the games... I still think that team leader on the blue team is a dodgy one and needs to be watched


Can't I be green :crying: Then I'm still a bit blue as I was gonna be blueeeeeee


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Can't I be green :crying: Then I'm still a bit blue as I was gonna be blueeeeeee


I think you still need to be a blue, else theres not enough of them!!

I got my hoodie design right up there in my head


----------



## hawksport

Me, Mumof6, Nicky and Arnold will be there about 11.00am. 
Mumof6 will share with me, Arnold can sleep in the car because he snores and we are team blue


----------



## Guest

CALLING RED TEAM 

PLEASE PM ME

it's about Friday night's theme... t-shirts and fun 

thanks guys


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> CALLING RED TEAM
> 
> PLEASE PM ME
> 
> it's about Friday night's theme... t-shirts and fun
> 
> thanks guys


You're taking this far too seriously


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> CALLING RED TEAM
> 
> PLEASE PM ME
> 
> it's about Friday night's theme... t-shirts and fun
> 
> thanks guys


You've blocked your pms numpty 
:wink:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> You've blocked your pms numpty
> :wink:


have I? lol

I had one earlier 

Have I broken my PMs? argh how do I fix them? hmy:


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> You're taking this far too seriously


you won't be saying that Friday night


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> have I? lol
> 
> I had one earlier
> 
> Have I broken my PMs? argh how do I fix them? hmy:


No idea, ive just managed to unsubscribe from this thread and I have no idea how to fix it!!


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> No idea, ive just managed to unsubscribe from this thread and I have no idea how to fix it!!


You can subscribe to threads??/

anyway try again it was set to contacts only... stupid edit options thing :crying:


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> you won't be saying that Friday night


I've got plans for Friday night

Team blue don't forget the alchohol


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> You can subscribe to threads??/
> 
> anyway try again it was set to contacts only... stupid edit options thing :crying:


yeah, thats how you get them on your little list thingy when you click on edit profile


----------



## Nicky10

I won't be able to bring alcohol but I can buy some in the airport


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I've got plans for Friday night
> 
> Team blue don't forget the alchohol


Bring it on... 

You are gonna love it and the itinerary for the weekend is looking good and I have ordered stuff on Ebay 

I even have red lights for the red team HQ


----------



## Cassia

We make our own wine.... petes making six bottles, if the batch is good I'll bring it if not.... i'll buy it from the shop hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Cassia said:


> We make our own wine.... petes making six bottles, if the batch is good I'll bring it if not.... i'll buy it from the shop hahahaha


Loving it 

I have a big tent and a large gazebo with red flashing fairy lights and a mirror ball.


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> I even have red lights for the red team HQ


The queue outside will be longer than the one at the chip van


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> The queue outside will be longer than the one at the chip van


Trust you


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Trust you


Will you be taking visa


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Will you be taking visa


If you've received it by then


----------



## Nicky10

Emma's coming she's team blue and she has no idea of times yet


----------



## Nicky10

Ok all booked and you can bring more than two dogs if they stay on another pitch. The poor booking man is now completely confused :lol: couldn't find the group, computer wouldn't work.


----------



## dobermummy

anyone not wanting to be in red or blue team can help me ref the games and decide on forfeits for the others


----------



## GoldenShadow

Do we know exactly what electricity we've got/how its supplied at camp?

Are we doing BBQ's if so is someone getting disposable ones or what etc?

We've got a gas camping stove I can chuck in the boot I don't actually know what we are doing food wise to know if it would be any use me bringing it or not?

Also, anyone got any idea how near our camp site cars go, are they in a separate car park etc?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> anyone not wanting to be in red or blue team can help me ref the games and decide on forfeits for the others


Hmm now that sounds even better than taking part! :lol:


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> anyone not wanting to be in red or blue team can help me ref the games and decide on forfeits for the others


Forfeits 



GoldenShadow said:


> Do we know exactly what electricity we've got/how its supplied at camp?


I've got a battery



GoldenShadow said:


> We've got a gas camping stove I can chuck in the boot I don't actually know what we are doing food wise to know if it would be any use me bringing it or not?


I'm bringing a single burner cooker, I need caffeine in the morning



GoldenShadow said:


> Also, anyone got any idea how near our camp site cars go, are they in a separate car park etc?


As far as I know we park at our pitches


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Forfeits
> I've got a battery
> I'm bringing a single burner cooker, I need caffeine in the morning
> As far as I know we park at our pitches


what he said... also as you park at the pitches phones etc can charged in the car... other than that you do not have electric pitches


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> what he said... also as you park at the pitches phones etc can charged in the car... other than that you do not have electric pitches


Yeah but I need a charger that plugs into a cigarette lighter for what which I haven't got haha! I will have to bring my extra battery.

Shall I bring my camping stove then? I think it's got two rings on it at least and I can bring a few saucepans I've got a nearly brand new set I has for five weeks at Uni then dropped out :lol:

I don't mind if others want to use it


----------



## hawksport

GoldenShadow said:


> Yeah but I need a charger that plugs into a cigarette lighter for what which I haven't got haha! I will have to bring my extra battery.
> 
> Shall I bring my camping stove then? I think it's got two rings on it at least and I can bring a few saucepans I've got a nearly brand new set I has for five weeks at Uni then dropped out :lol:
> 
> I don't mind if others want to use it


I have an inverter you can plug a mains charger into. If I were you I would bring the stove if you have room


----------



## GoldenShadow

hawksport said:


> I have an inverter you can plug a mains charger into. If I were you I would bring the stove if you have room


Hopefully my spare battery will be enough but thanks  I've got an iPhone 4 and all genuine adapters cost a bomb so I haven't gone one for it 

I can squash in the stove I'm sure, Team Blue are well ahead on the cooking front 

It's just me, Metame and Rupert in the car and I've got a decent sized boot


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im not 100% sure atm if I am gunna make it, shall let you know a.s.a.p. It gunna be quite a struggle getting back in time and sorted, to get up to my judging on sunday - and its my sisters birthday weekend and mums ment to be bringing me! why does everything come at onces..Grr!


----------



## dobermummy

I've got an iPhone 4 and real plug charger you can share if you want


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im not 100% sure atm if I am gunna make it, shall let you know a.s.a.p. It gunna be quite a struggle getting back in time and sorted, to get up to my judging on sunday - and its my sisters birthday weekend and mums ment to be bringing me! why does everything come at onces..Grr!


Oh no  How far out from camp are you, could you get the train and we get you from the station or something?



mumof6 said:


> I've got an iPhone 4 and real plug charger you can share if you want


Ahhh you star :001_tt1:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im only about an hour away, hopefully I will get it sorted. But thanks for the offer


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> anyone not wanting to be in red or blue team can help me ref the games and decide on forfeits for the others


hold on i aint been on for a few days, are you coming ???


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> I've got an iPhone 4 and real plug charger you can share if you want


i might need to share that as well


----------



## GoldenShadow

Marley boy said:


> i might need to share that as well


Shove off and get to the back of the queue


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> hold on i aint been on for a few days, are you coming ???


yep   we can get into trouble together 



Marley boy said:


> i might need to share that as well


not a problem


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Do we know exactly what electricity we've got/how its supplied at camp?
> 
> Are we doing BBQ's if so is someone getting disposable ones or what etc?
> 
> We've got a gas camping stove I can chuck in the boot I don't actually know what we are doing food wise to know if it would be any use me bringing it or not?
> 
> Also, anyone got any idea how near our camp site cars go, are they in a separate car park etc?


we dont have electric i dont think

i have a gas stove thingy for cooking, two rings
dunno if we are allowed bbqs, if we are i will take a diposable

you park on your own pitch 
handy cos if willows naughty shes sleeping in the car mwah ha ha ha


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> yep   we can get into trouble together
> 
> not a problem


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes  omg this is going to be fun


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> yes yes yes yes yes yes yes  omg this is going to be fun


i know, im so excited. me you and BM are gonna get into so much trouble


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I can squash in the stove I'm sure, Team Blue are well ahead on the cooking front


You cook chocolate?  hmy:


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im only about an hour away, hopefully I will get it sorted. But thanks for the offer


Lmao so if you end up not coming what should I do?....


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> Lmao so if you end up not coming what should I do?....


I think I shall probs end up making it but if not I wouldnt expect you to do anything other than give me the half you was gunna give anyways


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think I shall probs end up making it but if not I wouldnt expect you to do anything other than give me the half you was gunna give anyways


That's fine  How would I get the money to you if you didn't make it? 
By the way.... PLEASE MAKE IT


----------



## NicoleW

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> That's fine  How would I get the money to you if you didn't make it?
> By the way.... PLEASE MAKE IT


erm however, an excuse to come to a show? Give it to Vicki..or send in the post! Dont worry bout it just now, Im pretty sure I will make it but will defo have to leave saturday evening so I can travel up early for judging on sun!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> erm however, an excuse to come to a show? Give it to Vicki..or send in the post! Dont worry bout it just now, Im pretty sure I will make it but will defo have to leave saturday evening so I can travel up early for judging on sun!


what ya judging?
how exciting
xxx

please come fri though yeah


----------



## babycham2002

NicoleW said:


> Is it too late to join?


nope not at all


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> what ya judging?
> how exciting
> xxx
> 
> please come fri though yeah


Think we have managed to sort it, so shall defo come fri morning, and leave sat evening! 

AV classes at chequers BAGSD show;
Home - Chequers BAGSD Show


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> Think we have managed to sort it, so shall defo come fri morning, and leave sat evening!
> 
> AV classes at chequers BAGSD show;
> Home - Chequers BAGSD Show


ahhh wow that is sooo cool!! your name up on the schedule 
got a little tummy jump when I saw that

defo coming, good good good :thumbup:

right I am actually going to bed now


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> ahhh wow that is sooo cool!! your name up on the schedule
> got a little tummy jump when I saw that
> 
> defo coming, good good good :thumbup:
> 
> right I am actually going to bed now


lmao you nutta!  
I was gunna say, you telling me I never go to bed - but you always say you are and yet I still see ya about...
Hmm getting of me thats it aint it 
Thank you and sweet dreams bud xx


----------



## Cassia

Can't wait!!!!
I'm seriously excited!!!!
September is too far away haha!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Only seven weeks hmy:


----------



## dobermummy

Cassia said:


> Can't wait!!!!
> I'm seriously excited!!!!
> September is too far away haha!!!!


im so glad im not the only one


----------



## NicoleW

I'm hoping I can get the transport there, I also only have a 6 man dome tent and there';ll just be me and Duke!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

NicoleW said:


> I'm hoping I can get the transport there, I also only have a 6 man dome tent and there';ll just be me and Duke!


That will be good if you can come


----------



## NicoleW

I can't put the tent up though. LOL


----------



## Devil-Dogz

:lol: well I am sure some of us will be willing to all help


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> :lol: well I am sure some of us will be willing to all help


yup definitely :smile5:

*
Look what I got today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aaw thats good  I havent started getting bits yet, ent even made a list :lol: well prepared Vicki :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw thats good  I havent started getting bits yet, ent even made a list :lol: well prepared Vicki :lol:


I've been trying to make a list and just can't think what to bring..!

Dog
Metame
Car
Me
Tent
Food
Clothes
Toiletries
Camping Stove

That's as far as I've got..! I can't think of much else. I'm a bit frightened of what the toilets etc might be like (there are toilets right??)


----------



## niki

My list is huuuuge!! 

Does anyone know what the shower block is like.... I need my hair cutting but don't wanna have it done if I'm gonna have nowhere to plug my straighteners in!!!


----------



## NicoleW

How much is it by the way?


----------



## GoldenShadow

NicoleW said:


> How much is it by the way?


I paid £30 for a pitch and I *think* that was the full cost. Dogs an extra £2 per night but I got told pay for them on the day...


----------



## niki

£30 for the weekend plus £2 per dog per night... So £34 for me x


----------



## Nicky10

It's £30 per night and £2 per dog max of two per pitch but if you bring more than two then they can stay in another pitch. I won't be able to bring much one check in bag cost me enough


----------



## NicoleW

Ooo I hope I can go now! I wish I had my bloody licence!


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> Ooo I hope I can go now! I wish I had my bloody licence!


I have a licence....

a


----------



## NicoleW

LOL!!!


I'm aiming to get mine within the next 12 months


----------



## Guest

Unveiling.....

Saturday Night


----------



## Guest




----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw thats good  I havent started getting bits yet, ent even made a list :lol: well prepared Vicki :lol:


Lol ive been getting some bits and bobs each time i go shopping



GoldenShadow said:


> I've been trying to make a list and just can't think what to bring..!
> 
> Dog
> Metame
> Car
> Me
> Tent
> Food
> Clothes
> Toiletries
> Camping Stove
> 
> That's as far as I've got..! I can't think of much else. I'm a bit frightened of what the toilets etc might be like (there are toilets right??)


i think that covers it, 



niki said:


> My list is huuuuge!!
> 
> Does anyone know what the shower block is like.... I need my hair cutting but don't wanna have it done if I'm gonna have nowhere to plug my straighteners in!!!


no idea!!



Nicky10 said:


> It's £30 per night and £2 per dog max of two per pitch but if you bring more than two then they can stay in another pitch. I won't be able to bring much one check in bag cost me enough


Corr I bet, least youll be travelling nice and light



NicoleW said:


> Ooo I hope I can go now! I wish I had my bloody licence!


how will you get there then :smile:


----------



## Guest

I got so much stuff to bring... May need a courier service lol

But miss muppet we are glamping. I have a battery operated lava lamp... Surround sound mp3 player speakers.... Fairy lights and curtains.


----------



## NicoleW

I'll get my OH to drive me and drop me off


----------



## dobermummy

sausages and marshmallows for everyone


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> sausages and marshmallows for everyone


aha I nearly p'eed myself! im defo for abit of sausage, not really a marshmallow kinda girl


----------



## Guest

I've just bought a spork and it's PINK


----------



## Guest

I have a pink hammock... in fact I've had it for years and decided to get a frame for it to sleep in 

i looked on ebay and found this...

Outdoor Hanging Hammock Chair with Feet Rest + Pillow | eBay

Am I the only one who thinks this looks dodgy/rude like? 

It looks like something my ex and I played with


----------



## Cassia

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have a pink hammock... in fact I've had it for years and decided to get a frame for it to sleep in
> 
> i looked on ebay and found this...
> 
> Outdoor Hanging Hammock Chair with Feet Rest + Pillow | eBay
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this looks dodgy/rude like?
> 
> It looks like something my ex and I played with


Yes. That does look like a sex swing.

lol!


----------



## dobermummy

Cassia said:


> Yes. That does look like a sex swing.
> 
> lol!


im glad you said it 

i think we all have our minds in the gutter :lol:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> im glad you said it
> 
> i think we all have our minds in the gutter :lol:


It's naughty 

but all three of us thought the same :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> It's naughty
> 
> but all three of us thought the same :lol:


does that mean we will all be thinking the same things to get us in to trouble at camp? :wink:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> does that mean we will all be thinking the same things to get us in to trouble at camp? :wink:


I don't know but I placed a bid on it 

Dual purpose and all that


----------



## Cassia

buster's mummy said:


> i don't know but i placed a bid on it
> 
> dual purpose and all that :d


lol!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Cassia said:


> lol!!!!!!


Summer nights in the garden a glass of wine in one hand and the hubby doing favours 

Mow the lawn... hang out the washing... feed me chocolate

Marital bliss :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure I like the way this tips... I mean... I fall out of a normal bed 










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220308452477


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm not sure I like the way this tips... I mean... I fall out of a normal bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220308452477


your link and picture dont work


----------



## Flavourflav

Any room for me, in someones tent? I am only little!


----------



## Guest

Flavourflav said:


> Any room for me, in someones tent? I am only little!


my tent is huge but it's starting to look more like a brothel with all the pink fluff, lights and bedding I bought today 

:lol:


----------



## Flavourflav

Very girly of you, the pink! 

I like red, my fav colour!


----------



## GoldenShadow

I want to buy a tent! I want THIS ONE :001_tt1:
Pink Floral Teepee Tent - Tesco.Direct










Do you dare me?! I'm sooooooooooo tempted, teepees are cool


----------



## dobermummy

GoldenShadow said:


> I want to buy a tent! I want THIS ONE :001_tt1:
> Pink Floral Teepee Tent - Tesco.Direct
> 
> http://direct.tesco.com/pi/Enlarge/0/SS10207-0280TPS667887.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Do you dare me?! I'm sooooooooooo tempted, teepees are cool :p[/QUOTE]
> 
> do it :D that is a cool tent.
> 
> i want this one but cant afford it :(
> [URL=http://www.firebox.com/product/3644/VW-Camper-Van-Tent]VW Camper Van Tent - buy at Firebox.com[/URL]


----------



## GoldenShadow

Haha wow!!

I think I'ma be more sensible and get this. Metame says she wont sleep in anything pink :crying:

Tesco 4 Person Vis a Vis Tent - Tesco.Direct

That wont let me get wet will it?! Its 20% off all camping stuff at checkout so only £40


----------



## sarybeagle

I love that teepee tent :001_tt1:


----------



## NicoleW

This is the one I have


----------



## GoldenShadow

I now own this tent, its not pink :crying:

Apparently its terrible to put up and pack away. I think I'll just not bother putting it up before camp, the odds of missing bits aren't that high are they? Plus the smaller it is packed (like how it comes as opposed to when I try put it back in..!) the more space for fooooooooooood :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## NicoleW

Similar to mine. 

I got it out a few weeks ago and still can't get it back into the bag.

I have some spare things like pegs and poles etc.


----------



## GoldenShadow

NicoleW said:


> Similar to mine.
> 
> I got it out a few weeks ago and still can't get it back into the bag.
> 
> I have some spare things like pegs and poles etc.


Sooooooo pleased you're coming, be lovely to meet you  x


----------



## NicoleW

Of course it is!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> I want to buy a tent! I want THIS ONE :001_tt1:
> Pink Floral Teepee Tent - Tesco.Direct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dare me?! I'm sooooooooooo tempted, teepees are cool


Looks like a party hat!


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> I love that teepee tent :001_tt1:


And I really want you to come 

there's room in my tent 

Although if Pure Animal comes it may be a little cramped :lol: typical man won't know until nearer the time... but I can't really complain he does have his own buisness and no staff 

Sary I soooooooo will definitely be there if you are.


----------



## NicoleW

It's roughly 2 hours away for me.

I was just wondering, if it'll be alright if my OH my 14 month old, my 5 year old and both dogs can all come?


----------



## GoldenShadow

NicoleW said:


> It's roughly 2 hours away for me.
> 
> I was just wondering, if it'll be alright if my OH my 14 month old, my 5 year old and both dogs can all come?


No it wont, because we eat children don't you know 

I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## GoldenShadow

NicoleW said:


> Of course it is!


It IS you're easily one of the people on my PF people I'd most like to meet list :thumbup:

Bet no one talks to me and I end up pissing off with Rupert for walks all day long Singing:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> Bet no one talks to me and I end up pissing off with Rupert for walks all day long Singing:


me and mace will come, he needs to be around bigger dogs.. we will just take the vodka and a straw with us, when we dont return..well


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> And I really want you to come
> 
> there's room in my tent
> 
> Although if Pure Animal comes it may be a little cramped :lol: typical man won't know until nearer the time... but I can't really complain he does have his own buisness and no staff
> 
> Sary I soooooooo will definitely be there if you are.


Aww I'd love to come I just don't think I could cope with two hounds in a tent :crying: Especially gobby pants who howls at any noise and would annoy everyone there  :crying:


----------



## NicoleW

Who told you about our plan to ignore you?

Grr.. bloody moles!

Just had a look at the site to pay the depost... The venue looks amazing.


----------



## Guest

I have a great camping picture 

The member may not appreciate me posting it though 

I'm not sure how naughty I feel today... I feel like getting in a bit of trouble. not sure that its a good thing to mess about with a mod  ... however I'll warn you to keep an eye open for it...just searching for the pic on Photobucket :lol:

Me thinks being naughty is fun    

me thinks it's even funner when the person is offline


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Aww I'd love to come I just don't think I could cope with two hounds in a tent :crying: Especially gobby pants who howls at any noise and would annoy everyone there  :crying:


I'll be missing my gobby pants so can help with yours and two beagles in a tent.... easy peasy lemon squeezy 

I don't want to go if you don't 

And trust me Mooky pants has seen a lot worse so he should be able to handle anything  You know that thing he does to his bed? I taught him that 

Come on you MUST come


----------



## Guest

ummm I can't remember my password    

probably a good thing i'm sure the photos of me were much worse


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'll be missing my gobby pants so can help with yours and two beagles in a tent.... easy peasy lemon squeezy
> 
> I don't want to go if you don't
> 
> And trust me Mooky pants has seen a lot worse so he should be able to handle anything  You know that thing he does to his bed? I taught him that
> 
> Come on you MUST come


Lmfao!!!! He's not done that since he's come here so I KNEW it was your influence!!! He did however grab his blanket and flop onto his back and hump it last night. Me and Keith sat wetting ourselves and bella howled at him as it made her all excited so he laid humping his blanket and she started humping his head :huh: dirty buggers!!!!

If I knew she would settle I'd say yes but she just stands there looking for things to bark at and will not shut up  plus the whole not going off lead would be hard work......


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Lmfao!!!! He's not done that since he's come here so I KNEW it was your influence!!! He did however grab his blanket and flop onto his back and hump it last night. Me and Keith sat wetting ourselves and bella howled at him as it made her all excited so he laid humping his blanket and she started humping his head :huh: dirty buggers!!!!
> 
> If I knew she would settle I'd say yes but she just stands there looking for things to bark at and will not shut up  plus the whole not going off lead would be hard work......


LOL I really did rub off on him lol 

He learned more than I thought he did... bless him I miss lil mooky pants but I miss his mummy more 

He stops as soon as you get the camera out... we were always laughing at his little ways


----------



## Guest

I meant my influence was rubbing off on him 

Not meant as it sounded there 

I think he watched me drying after a shower and thought that looks fun I'll try that myself arrrrufff... proper Dr Dolittle I am 

I'm off to the opening ceremony on Sunday and am sooooooo excited can't wait to see Lesley again and update her on Mooky.


----------



## Guest

I am going to regret this... for every dodgy picture of Sue there are about 5 horrendous ones of me 

But.... whilst on the conversation of groovy tents here is the one poor Sue&Harvey slept in when we went camping 

I helped her out that up by sitting inside to weigh it down... I am so helpful I am 

That tent was bought the day I visited Pure Animal in Essex. Bought the tent...went bowling and then went out to the car to find that he had locked his keys inside  but it's lasted well and as you can see Sue loves the colour, loves the style and it was impossible to get her out :lol:

Loves ya burd but this has to be done


----------



## GoldenShadow

Do we know who we're all sharing tents/pitches with btw? Its only just occurred to me buying that tent that we don't know how big pitches are, guessing its one tent per pitch?



Devil-Dogz said:


> me and mace will come, he needs to be around bigger dogs.. we will just take the vodka and a straw with us, when we dont return..well


Haha I will hold you to that :lol:


----------



## Guest

That big tent behind that crazy woman is my tent... Not pretty from the outside my heaven inside lol


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> I meant my influence was rubbing off on him
> 
> Not meant as it sounded there
> 
> I think he watched me drying after a shower and thought that looks fun I'll try that myself arrrrufff... proper Dr Dolittle I am
> 
> I'm off to the opening ceremony on Sunday and am sooooooo excited can't wait to see Lesley again and update her on Mooky.


Lol!!! 
Ooooo have a wonderful time Sunday, is this the rescue kennels? Yes please pass on just how much we love the lad and how he's settled in better than I ever imagined.

His character compliments bellas perfectly they truely are doggie soul mates. He also no longer buries chews in the garden either!!! Or guards stolen objects-he's better than bell!!!  got a beauty of a pic saturday of him laid in the sun on his bed eating a chew in the garden   










And for comedy effect. I sat there just hoping mook would fart lol!!!! Every time she nuzzled a little further he gave a little ooo look in his sleep!!!!!!!!










Sorry crap pics as copied via iPad x and also sorry taking over your thread lol


----------



## babycham2002

I have ordered my T shirt 
x


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Lol!!!
> Ooooo have a wonderful time Sunday, is this the rescue kennels? Yes please pass on just how much we love the lad and how he's settled in better than I ever imagined.
> 
> His character compliments bellas perfectly they truely are doggie soul mates. He also no longer buries chews in the garden either!!! Or guards stolen objects-he's better than bell!!!  got a beauty of a pic saturday of him laid in the sun on his bed eating a chew in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for comedy effect. I sat there just hoping mook would fart lol!!!! Every time she nuzzled a little further he gave a little ooo look in his sleep!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry crap pics as copied via iPad x and also sorry taking over your thread lol


I think the thread went off topic on page 3 :lol: don't worry hun. Mooky updates are always fabby no matter where they are 

His bed looks a little umm holey 

oh and how funny would that be if he farted  my dad farted on buster the other night busters face was a picture 

(((huggles))) for you and the beagz hun xxxx


----------



## sarybeagle

Yes he and bell had a chewing comp the other day!!! And not just the rosettes got eaten :cursing:

Poor buster!! At least bell had it coming lol!! She's always got to be nuzzled under him to sleep! Tonight he's spooning her on the sofa with his head on top of hers <3 cutie pies :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Yes he and bell had a chewing comp the other day!!! And not just the rosettes got eaten :cursing:
> 
> Poor buster!! At least bell had it coming lol!! She's always got to be nuzzled under him to sleep! Tonight he's spooning her on the sofa with his head on top of hers <3 cutie pies :001_tt1:


Awww lil angels 

Buster has been an angel everytime he's been to visit. He doesn't jump up and sits and waits before I can kneel down to his level.

I can't walk him but when I've been out with dad and buster he won't let me out of his sight. He's my world bless him... Millie on the other hand.... well :lol:

she's ripped busters ear to shreds, stuck her claws in his side and cut his back 

he's looking dreadful since i left him and I just feel so bad not being there :crying:

I'm in so much pain again... I'm so fed up now want to go back to work and be normal again


----------



## dobermummy

take it easy BM get back to full strength then you can face anything, including meeting me


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> take it easy BM get back to full strength then you can face anything, including meeting me


BM and take it easy don't go well in the same sentence


----------



## sarybeagle

Right DH has said if it's allowed we will def come down for the day if we don't stay over. He's more than happy to do that (something about bm being good medicine for me and he wants to show his lean lad off to her too!!) 

Is this an option/ok with campers???


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Right DH has said if it's allowed we will def come down for the day if we don't stay over. He's more than happy to do that (something about bm being good medicine for me and he wants to show his lean lad off to her too!!)
> 
> Is this an option/ok with campers???


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

Good medicine? Me :lol: tell DH he's lovely 

Oooooooh I am too excited now!!

This is an option and its more than OK with me. 

*Walks of singing BM is like a good medicine* in tune to Bon Jovi (or as in tune as I can get  )

Loves ya hun xxxxx


----------



## Guest

<<<<<<<<:lol:


----------



## Guest

I just all them


----------



## dobermummy

sarybeagle said:


> Right DH has said if it's allowed we will def come down for the day if we don't stay over. He's more than happy to do that (something about bm being good medicine for me and he wants to show his lean lad off to her too!!)
> 
> *Is this an option/ok with campers*???


yeah will be good to meet you


----------



## Guest

I may be a liitle hungover... but Mooky was used to that :lol:


----------



## sarybeagle

mumof6 said:


> yeah will be good to meet you


Aww thank you be lovely to meet everyone  I just apologize now for the noise that comes out my bells mouth 



Buster's Mummy said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> 
> Good medicine? Me :lol: tell DH he's lovely
> 
> Oooooooh I am too excited now!!
> 
> This is an option and its more than OK with me.
> 
> *Walks of singing BM is like a good medicine* in tune to Bon Jovi (or as in tune as I can get  )
> 
> Loves ya hun xxxxx


I'm not telling him that lol!! You should be bottled and prescribed on the nhs, as should canine cuddles.



Buster's Mummy said:


> I may be a liitle hungover... but Mooky was used to that :lol:


ahhhhh so THAT'S why when I pour a drop of alcohol he runs and hides under his blanket hmy: he's worried what state he will end up seeing!!! Now I know :smilewinkgrin:

Loves u too xxx


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> You should be bottled and prescribed on the nhs


awwww   

although....

that sounds painful 

The NHS can't afford me


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> ahhhhh so THAT'S why when I pour a drop of alcohol he runs and hides under his blanket hmy: he's worried what state he will end up seeing!!! Now I know :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Loves u too xxx


to be fair the morning (at 4am may I add) that i spent showering poop off my feet, between my toes and up my thigh I was totally sober. I think the only shock he got was when i stepped out of the shower...slipped across the floor... shouted some obsenity and landed naked somewhere near his bed. to find that he'd been on that too 

the only other time i think he saw me drunk was the night before the dog show where we really enjyed those vodka shots 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jamie

We are edging ever closer to this now


----------



## Guest

I will need a whole train carriage for my stuff 

In fact I am wondering how on earth I am going to get my stuff up to Billing 

the priority is a bed, a chair, sleeping bag, tent and clothes. I don't think I can squeeze all that into a suitcase :crying:


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> I will need a whole train carriage for my stuff
> 
> In fact I am wondering how on earth I am going to get my stuff up to Billing
> 
> the priority is a bed, a chair, sleeping bag, tent and clothes. I don't think I can squeeze all that into a suitcase :crying:


How are u getting there Hun?


----------



## Marley boy

all the things i plan on taking  .......... i hope you have a big boot Jamie


----------



## Aurelia

Here's a list of things we usually take camping, hope it helps :lol: :

Tent (doh!)
Air beds/chairs
Duvet, sheets and pillows (what? I like my home comforts )
Table and camping chairs
Picnic plates, cutlery, mugs and beakers
Tea towels and wash towels
washing up liquid
Carrier bags/refuse bags
string
pegs
torches
Avon Skin So Soft Spray (repels insects, smells lovely and keeps skin soft )
Tinned and packet foods (beans, breakfast in a tin, pot noodles etc)
Cool box/minifridge for milk and other fresh stuff
Wind breaks
Water butt
Pans!
gas stove/bbq
Bottle opener/corkscrew
Clothes (oops forgot that one :lol
Toiletries ... including loo roll!

If you forget anything though, chances are if you find us on site we can lend it    We go a little over prepared, but there is nothing worse than going camping and you forgot something bizarre but important  If we go we will be pitching in the electric hook up area as I will need it to charge my scooter, camera batteries and laptop :lol:


----------



## metame

Buster's Mummy said:


> I will need a whole train carriage for my stuff
> 
> In fact I am wondering how on earth I am going to get my stuff up to Billing
> 
> the priority is a bed, a chair, sleeping bag, tent and clothes. I don't think I can squeeze all that into a suitcase :crying:


a rucksack and a compression sack will be your best freidn for ANYTHING squishable... i.e. clothes.


----------



## Guest

I said those were my priority I then have gazebo decorations, gezebo doors, white pocket fence with fairy lights, hibiscus flower windbreak, tent carpet (love that bargain and its pink), garden gnome (called dwayne), ladybird with windmill (called hilda) and some solar lights (yeah I know I thought it would brighten the pitch up a little :lol: )

I also have make up, first aid bag with pink bandages  I have a pink bbq but struggling to find pink coal 

And more crazeee things :lol:

I went shopping on wednesday


----------



## dobermummy

i dread to think what you would have bought if you actually liked the colour pink :lol:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> i dread to think what you would have bought if you actually liked the colour pink :lol:


Just bought another gnome... I called him steve 

I would be bringing a lot more if I could drive :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just bought another gnome... I called him steve
> 
> I would be bringing a lot more if I could drive :lol:


i hope the others know what they are letting themselves in for, specially when we get together :lol:

i cant wait till we get there on friday and i get my welcoming glass of red wine


----------



## babycham2002

Yay Primark have got all their winter nightclothes in and !!!! onesies are in 
My bedwear is sorted!!!




So jel of all the stuff you have for your pitch, I may have to get some bits to make mine all exciting


----------



## Guest

I have salmation onesies buuuut not sure if im sticking with the typical camping attire stockings, suspender and nightie :lol: poor lil muppet


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> How are u getting there Hun?


Train :lol: already have two suitcases and 3 holdalls. The tent is massive


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Train :lol: already have two suitcases and 3 holdalls. The tent is massive


you will have to flutter your eyelashes and get some blokes to help you :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I think im gunna be the one that comes with the less stuff! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I'm going to have one backpack and a smaller bag . I'll be packing the lightest out of everyone


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> you will have to flutter your eyelashes and get some blokes to help you :lol:


If I play my cards right I'll be on the train with the matlows aka Royal Navy new recruits... they'd do anything to help a girl in need... especially a good girl like me :aureola:


----------



## Marley boy

I need a suitcase just for the wine!!! And then one for the shoes then one for the clothes then one for the make up and hair equipment. However I am going to try and fit it all in one large suitcase and one tote bag I might need someone to sit on the suitcase while I zip it up, any offers???


----------



## Guest

Ive decided me and trains do not agree with each other :lol:

I need a back up plan


----------



## JANICE199

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ive decided me and trains do not agree with each other :lol:
> 
> I need a back up plan


*Shanks's pony.*


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *Shanks's pony.*


Who, what, where, when? 

Cant say I have a clue what you are on about


----------



## JANICE199

Buster's Mummy said:


> Who, what, where, when?
> 
> Cant say I have a clue what you are on about


*:lol::lol: haha its another term for walking..I'm showing my age.*


----------



## dobermummy

hitch a lift, or borrow a cart and strap buster and millie to it and they can pull your stuff for you


----------



## hawksport

Nicky10 said:


> I'm going to have one backpack and a smaller bag . I'll be packing the lightest out of everyone


That's good. We might be going on motorbike


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: haha its another term for walking..I'm showing my age.*


Good training for the marathon


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> hitch a lift, or borrow a cart and strap buster and millie to it and they can pull your stuff for you


Call it the VW Beagle :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Billing Aquadome park map and facilities info 

http://www.billingaquadrome.com/images/BAmapweb2010PDF.pdf


----------



## babycham2002

More camping essentials


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Oh you do know the Aussie products are fab for our sexy bums!


----------



## babycham2002

No I didnt :smile:
Thats good to know , ta
x


----------



## dobermummy

ill remember the bin bags


----------



## sarybeagle

babycham2002 said:


> Billing Aquadome park map and facilities info
> 
> http://www.billingaquadrome.com/images/BAmapweb2010PDF.pdf


Looking at that I really really wanna stay the whole weekend now :crying:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I use some of the products, when preparing for shows - like the spray in conditioner.

Jeez'us mumof6 - you need a hand with all that dont ya?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

sarybeagle said:


> Looking at that I really really wanna stay the whole weekend now :crying:


me too 

- how long are you coming for?


----------



## sarybeagle

Devil-Dogz said:


> me too  - how long are you coming for?


Just a day  not sure which yet, you?


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> I use some of the products, when preparing for shows - like the spray in conditioner.
> 
> Jeez'us mumof6 - you need a hand with all that dont ya?


you bring the straws


----------



## Devil-Dogz

sarybeagle said:


> Just a day  not sure which yet, you?


Il shall go friday, and leaving sat evening - so dont you be going on sunday :lol:


mumof6 said:


> you bring the straws


Its a deal! Ill make sure there extra long straws so we can drink out the bottle, who needs cups :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sarybeagle

Devil-Dogz said:


> Il shall go friday, and leaving sat evening - so dont you be going on sunday :lol:
> 
> Its a deal! Ill make sure there extra long straws so we can drink out the bottle, who needs cups :smilewinkgrin:


Lol ok  it will more than likely be Saturday morning until late evening.


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Lol ok  it will more than likely be Saturday morning until late evening.


How late saturday night? You have to be there for mine and MO6's soiree


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> More camping essentials


JUICE BOXES! 
Love saying that.... JUICE BOX.

JUICE BOOOOOOOXXXX!.

JUICE.BOX.


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> JUICE BOXES!
> Love saying that.... JUICE BOX.
> 
> JUICE BOOOOOOOXXXX!.
> 
> JUICE.BOX.


Juice.Box

Now I just need some orange juice.boxs


----------



## lil muppet

can we get a summery please? have any activites or eating plans been descused? sorry for not reading though 2000 odd posts


----------



## dobermummy

lil_muppet said:


> can we get a summery please? have any activites or eating plans been descused? sorry for not reading though 2000 odd posts


there has been a few things discussed, and i think BM was thinking about a bit of a hula/ tropical/ Hawaiian theme on sat night, grass skirts, fruit punches etc and doing the charity things like leg waxing that night but will get this confirmed by her


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> there has been a few things discussed, and i think BM was thinking about a bit of a hula/ tropical/ Hawaiian theme on sat night, grass skirts, fruit punches etc and doing the charity things like leg waxing that night but will get this confirmed by her


erm how did I miss all this talk :lol: Shame im gunna miss it all


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> erm how did I miss all this talk :lol: Shame im gunna miss it all


what time are you leaving? we can start it early for you to join in some of the fun


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> what time are you leaving? we can start it early for you to join in some of the fun


probs about 7/8ish  - so I have enough time to get home and sorted!


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> probs about 7/8ish  - so I have enough time to get home and sorted!


we will have to start it about 5 then


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> we will have to start it about 5 then


5am!? Yeah defo that gives us ages!


----------



## Guest

Just contacted the campsite to check that everything is in order, that everyone is paid and whether there is anything I need to do and I must thank you all for being so good. 

Everyone is totally paid up, the pitches have all been paid for and everything is fully booked. It's been a tough few weeks and hearing that just made my day 

Really looking forward to it now. 

Gem xxx


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just contacted the campsite to check that everything is in order, that everyone is paid and whether there is anything I need to do and I must thank you all for being so good.
> 
> Everyone is totally paid up, the pitches have all been paid for and everything is fully booked. It's been a tough few weeks and hearing that just made my day
> 
> Really looking forward to it now.
> 
> Gem xxx


yay thats great to hear
just one question my pitch is in miss muppets name does that matter do you think?

cant blimming wait , my t shirt and hoodie are here, im ready!!


----------



## babycham2002

and I got my onsie


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> yay thats great to hear
> just one question my pitch is in miss muppets name does that matter do you think?
> 
> cant blimming wait , my t shirt and hoodie are here, im ready!!


no thats fine, the booking is in my name so I'll turn up and get 11 pitches in one place 

distribute them and we'll all be fine 

I'm looking forward to having a few drinks... it's been 5 weeks since I last had a drink  and will be a further 4 weeks before I can drink again... in fact that weekend will be the first time i can drink.


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> and I got my onsie


What one did you get?!?!?!?  x xx xxxx


----------



## gorgeous

Can you guys and gals remind me when this weekend is again please? ( just so I can perhaps avoid the area lol)


----------



## lil muppet

what is this i hear of tshirts and hoodies???


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> what is this i hear of tshirts and hoodies???


What team are you on?

Anyway it was Hawksports idea to create t-shirts with team colour and username and these would be judged


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> What team are you on?
> 
> Anyway it was Hawksports idea to create t-shirts with team colour and username and these would be judged


im on which ever team will have me! what are we doing for food? sorry really not kept up


----------



## Guest

While I've been in hospital I have been sewing my badges on my camp blanket it looks great 

4 weeks I think... or is it 5?


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> im on which ever team will have me! what are we doing for food? sorry really not kept up


I'll have you in my team and for food you can share my chocolate. I was hoping to drink but will still be on medication  so I will be on the coke and wotsits 

The tent decor looks fab


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'll have you in my team and for food you can share my chocolate. I was hoping to drink but will still be on medication  so I will be on the coke and wotsits
> 
> The tent decor looks fab


aw your on the hard stuff! i think i will stick with bailys and or cider! i cant go hard core like you  at least you will be able to remind me and the rest of us about the weekend!

im thinking about getting a camp hoodie! it will say

I survived pf camp 2011

lil muppet


----------



## Guest

Surely you need to get one of them after the weekend  you dont want to tempt fate.


----------



## Marley boy

lil_muppet said:


> aw your on the hard stuff! i think i will stick with bailys and or cider! i cant go hard core like you  at least you will be able to remind me and the rest of us about the weekend!
> 
> im thinking about getting a camp hoodie! it will say
> 
> I survived pf camp 2011
> 
> lil muppet


i was going to get a hoodie then i found out they started at £44.......... im not sure i want one that bad lol


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> i was going to get a hoodie then i found out they started at £44.......... im not sure i want one that bad lol


I didnt think we were getting designer hoodies


----------



## Marley boy

vista print are doing free stuff at the moment so i am ordering a banner, mug and lawn sign. Not sure what to do with the lawn sign but im sure we fill find a use for it  any ideas what to put on the sign?


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I didnt think we were getting designer hoodies


thats a basic hoodie from vista print, i was like  I have bought a survival kit and a Compass ........ you never know


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> vista print are doing free stuff at the moment so i am ordering a banner, mug and lawn sign. Not sure what to do with the lawn sign but im sure we fill find a use for it  any ideas what to put on the sign?


Got to be a red team sign, a banner to put in the red team clubhouse.


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> thats a basic hoodie from vista print, i was like  I have bought a survival kit and a Compass ........ you never know


I got a compass but thought id end up more lost trying to work ouy how it works :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

i want to put something funny on the sign


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I got a compass but thought id end up more lost trying to work ouy how it works :lol:


all I know is that a compass points north  so does that mean your fine as long as where you want to go is always north????


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> i want to put something funny on the sign


I'm not very good at being funny these days


----------



## Marley boy

how about

Team Blue​ BRING IT ON 
Go Team Red​


----------



## Marley boy

right.................. tshirt, two lawn signs, banner and mug ordered, all for £15 including delivery


----------



## Guest

2 4 6 8 who do we appreciate...

Red team red team....go red team :lol:

*adds pompoms to shopping list*


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> right.................. tshirt, two lawn signs, banner and mug ordered, all for £15 including delivery


Vista is mega innit? Got.all dog show stuff on there


----------



## Marley boy

its all free at the moment just pay postage! I paid for the t shirt because I wanted a womens one not a mans


----------



## lil muppet

Persoanlised Custom Printed Hoody, Gildan ,good quality | eBay


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> its all free at the moment just pay postage! I paid for the t shirt because I wanted a womens one not a mans


what does your t-shirt look like?


----------



## niki

How comes you get it free?? I can't see that offer!!


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> right.................. tshirt, two lawn signs, banner and mug ordered, all for £15 including delivery


aww man thats amazing!!!



niki said:


> How comes you get it free?? I can't see that offer!!


Dont worry I have huge problems with Vistaprint too  I had loads in my basket and got to pay and it all went wrong  
prob my fault but still sad 

i got my t shirt from here
CAMLAB (Swindon) Home Page


----------



## Guest

1234 how do you think we got that score?
We fight yeah yeah yeah
We fight yeah yeah yeah
Let's go Red Team!


----------



## Marley boy

niki said:


> How comes you get it free?? I can't see that offer!!


they sent me an email it might be because im already signed up to them


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> aww man thats amazing!!!
> 
> Dont worry I have huge problems with Vistaprint too  I had loads in my basket and got to pay and it all went wrong
> prob my fault but still sad
> 
> i got my t shirt from here
> CAMLAB (Swindon) Home Page


awww man i want a pink hoodie  i might get a pf camp hoodie next week on pay day


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Yep I defo am gunna have less than all, whats this signs, and lights and such things..deary me..:lol: dont tell me you all has fluffly pillows to?


----------



## Marley boy

I am going to look sooooooo classy in my leggins, pink hoodie and wellys (or fake uggs if primark get them in before we go lol ) Those that know me will know this is a massive deal for me to be slumming it like this  I have never spent a night outside, been somewhere with no electric or been without my home comforts (i might have a break down)


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> I am going to look sooooooo classy in my leggins, pink hoodie and wellys (or fake uggs if primark get them in before we go lol ) Those that know me will know this is a massive deal for me to be slumming it like this  I have never spent a night outside, been somewhere with no electric or been without my home comforts (i might have a break down)


OMG get you, Miss Posh Socks! Im no stranger to sleeping outside, but its generally with lambing, ill deer and the like..I travel light :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yep I defo am gunna have less than all, whats this signs, and lights and such things..deary me..:lol: dont tell me you all has fluffly pillows to?


we are glamping.............. i think we are glamping.............someone please tell me we are glamping :huh:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> OMG get you, Miss Posh Socks! Im no stranger to sleeping outside, but its generally with lambing, ill deer and the like..I travel light :lol:


All my friends go to all the festivals and i have never been  im really hoping this gets me in to the swing of things  im going to fully embrace this camping lark


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> All my friends go to all the festivals and i have never been  im really hoping this gets me in to the swing of things  im going to fully embrace this camping lark


I still dont know what I need to get :lol: :lol: Boooooooze defo but dont wanna drink to much, judging the next day with a hangover ermmm not sensible :lol:


----------



## hawksport

Marley boy said:


> we are glamping.............. i think we are glamping.............someone please tell me we are glamping :huh:


We're glamping. Power showers, hot baths and flushing toilets


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> what does your t-shirt look like?


It's white with marley boy, team red and pet forum camping weekend on it  I really wanted a v neck but they didnt do them so i might ge creative with the scissors :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> It's white with marley boy, team red and pet forum camping weekend on it  I really wanted a v neck but they didnt do them so i might ge creative with the scissors :smilewinkgrin:


I was gonna get creative with the scissors too - I bought chains, safety pins and tassles for mine


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> We're glamping. Power showers, hot baths and flushing toilets


Do tell me... please tell me your white bits have tanned a little since you took that picture


----------



## Nicky10

Knew there was something I forgot  the t-shirt.


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Do tell me... please tell me your white bits have tanned a little since you took that picture


My white bits are still as white as when you saw them


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Nicky10 said:


> Knew there was something I forgot  the t-shirt.


I has mine, its abit boring though - but tells everyone just how much of a 'NAKED BUTT LOVER' I am


----------



## Marley boy

hawksport said:


> We're glamping. Power showers, hot baths and flushing toilets


ooooo lovely  whos joining me in the tub????


----------



## Kinjilabs

When is it again?I cant remember

Im sure Woody would love savaging everyones dogs


----------



## Marley boy

hawksport said:


> My white bits are still as white as when you saw them


yummy


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Kinjilabs said:


> When is it again?I cant remember
> 
> Im sure Woody would love savaging everyones dogs


OMG...Woody has to come!!!! His show mummy is waiting, I shall make sure I bring a coat big enough


----------



## hawksport

Marley boy said:


> ooooo lovely  whos joining me in the tub????


Big A will have a soak with you


----------



## babycham2002

Kinjilabs said:


> When is it again?I cant remember
> 
> Im sure Woody would love savaging everyones dogs


16/17/18 september, if that is a friday saturday sunday if not it is the nearest frisatsun to them dates 



Marley boy said:


> awww man i want a pink hoodie  i might get a pf camp hoodie next week on pay day


dooooo it 



Devil-Dogz said:


> Yep I defo am gunna have less than all, whats this signs, and lights and such things..deary me..:lol: dont tell me you all has fluffly pillows to?


I am taking my pillows yes 
and duvet
sleeping bags are for scouts
i am not a scout
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> 16/17/18 september, if that is a friday saturday sunday if not it is the nearest frisatsun to them dates
> 
> dooooo it
> 
> I am taking my pillows yes
> and duvet
> sleeping bags are for scouts
> i am not a scout
> :smilewinkgrin:


im glad im not the only one bringing a duvet and pillow, i like to spread out when im asleep


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> dont tell me you all has fluffly pillows to?


not fluffy no...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahaha! :lol: :lol: you lot are nuts!


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> nuts!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

OMFG - what you tryna do to me, nearly spat me drink out! :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

BM like squirrel tea bags, open wide :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

t-shirt idea for Hawksport....


----------



## lil muppet

I'm a bit scared about sharing a tent with you now!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> I'm a bit scared about sharing a tent with you now!


No idea how you came to that conclusion...

I had expected it long before now


----------



## Guest

Ebay is amazing


----------



## babycham2002

i know! And the pound shop lol


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> i know! And the pound shop lol


Yeah I got a groundsheet in there 

I ripped it though whilst trying to sew pink flowers on it  I wanted it to look pretty


----------



## Guest

Orikaso Solo Set Pink | eBay


----------



## Guest

NEW 2.5L S/STEEL WHISTLING KETTLE CAMPING FISHIING PINK | eBay


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Orikaso Solo Set Pink | eBay


:lol: That is weird!!



Buster's Mummy said:


> NEW 2.5L S/STEEL WHISTLING KETTLE CAMPING FISHIING PINK | eBay


awww that is so cute

See now my mind has been drawn to more practical matters
SHEWEE /SHE WEE - WOMENS/LADIES PORTABLE CAMPING TOILET | eBay


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> See now my mind has been drawn to more practical matters
> SHEWEE /SHE WEE - WOMENS/LADIES PORTABLE CAMPING TOILET | eBay


Oh its OK I got a bucket


----------



## Guest

Pink Banana Protector Guard Case for Camping Work UK | eBay

For all you nana lovers


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh its OK I got a bucket


:lol: 
To be emptied how often 
:lol:

What else do you plan to buy?
I have a few things on my list


----------



## Guest

I want this 

NEW 4 - 6 BERTH MAN PURPLE TENT PERSON CANNONS CAMPING | eBay


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> What else do you plan to buy?


weather protection???

Purple Umbrella Hat Golf Fishing Camping Headwear Cap | eBay


----------



## babycham2002

defo need that hat!!!

you do not need another tent you already have about 4!!!


----------



## lil muppet

WHAT ARE WE DOING FOR FOOD


----------



## babycham2002

For anyone who may find it useful I have attached my list 
Its not complete yet I dont think


----------



## lil muppet

heres my list

alcohol
nice underware
hoodies
jeans
t shirts
lots of socks
shoes
duvet
air bed
2 pillows
MONEY
alcohol
oreos
fruit
alcohol
pfk magazine 

thats allllll i need!


----------



## babycham2002

lil_muppet said:


> WHAT ARE WE DOING FOR FOOD


I am taking a bbq and a stove 
I will be eating stuff of that, coffee and chocolate

what did you wanna do for food?



lil_muppet said:


> heres my list
> 
> alcohol
> nice underware
> hoodies
> jeans
> t shirts
> lots of socks
> shoes
> duvet
> air bed
> 2 pillows
> MONEY
> alcohol
> oreos
> fruit
> alcohol
> pfk magazine
> 
> thats allllll i need!


whats pfk magazine?
i like the list 
no toiletries though?


----------



## lil muppet

babycham2002 said:


> I am taking a bbq and a stove
> I will be eating stuff of that, coffee and chocolate
> 
> what did you wanna do for food?
> 
> whats pfk magazine?
> i like the list
> no toiletries though?


um i dunno!

oh shizzum! yeah i add to that:

pina colada shower gel
tuf brush and paste
hair brush

we are camping and thats all i need! its only a weekend! oooo and pjs!! but i will need to buy pjs!!

right so actually my whole it list is actually a shopping list? Practical Fish Keeping - pfk


----------



## babycham2002

lil_muppet said:


> um i dunno!
> 
> oh shizzum! yeah i add to that:
> 
> pina colada shower gel
> tuf brush and paste
> hair brush
> 
> we are camping and thats all i need! its only a weekend! oooo and pjs!! but i will need to buy pjs!!
> 
> right so actually my whole it list is actually a shopping list? Practical Fish Keeping - pfk


ah I see, no worries I will have my copy of Your Dog to hand 

love the sound of your shower gel 

what where your thoughts on food?


----------



## lil muppet

babycham2002 said:


> ah I see, no worries I will have my copy of Your Dog to hand
> 
> love the sound of your shower gel
> 
> what where your thoughts on food?





lil_muppet said:


> heres my list
> 
> alcohol
> nice underware
> hoodies
> jeans
> t shirts
> lots of socks
> shoes
> duvet
> air bed
> 2 pillows
> MONEY
> alcohol
> oreos
> fruit
> alcohol
> pfk magazine
> 
> thats allllll i need!


there are my thoughts on food


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> WHAT ARE WE DOING FOR FOOD


I thought we could use those disposable BBQ things and go out and get some bugers and sausages etc and just have a BBQ? Will probs be easiest?

I want to be camp cook


----------



## Guest

LED LIGHT UP SHOELACES DISCO FLASH LITE GLOW STICK NEON | eBay


----------



## lil muppet

i was just going to live off fruit and oreos and cadge from other people! i need to shed a few stone!


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> For anyone who may find it useful I have attached my list
> Its not complete yet I dont think


I love item one on the clothes list  xxx


----------



## babycham2002

babycham2002 said:


> yup definitely :smile5:
> 
> *
> Look what I got today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Buster's Mummy said:


> I thought we could use those disposable BBQ things and go out and get some bugers and sausages etc and just have a BBQ? Will probs be easiest?
> 
> I want to be camp cook


i went one better than a disposable for my lil cooking area :lol:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> i went one better than a disposable for my lil cooking area :lol:


Team Red - Cooking on gas!!!!    (no pun intended)


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Team Red - Cooking on gas!!!!    (no pun intended)


wahoo!!!
I quite fancy a barbie now as it goes!


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> wahoo!!!
> I quite fancy a barbie now as it goes!












me too she's well hot


----------



## Guest

LED LIGHT UP SHOELACES DISCO FLASH LITE GLOW STICK NEON | eBay

these could be fun at night


----------



## babycham2002

Ha ha you nutter hwo do you veen think to search for these things!!!


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha you nutter hwo do you veen think to search for these things!!!


I'm bored... I don't cope with illness too well my energy has to be used on something other than jumping around like a crazy loon. i have transfered my nutter energy to ebay


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm bored... I don't cope with illness too well my energy has to be used on something other than jumping around like a crazy loon. i have transfered my nutter energy to ebay


well Thats a good enough reason for me 
have you found any good stuff for the themes? 
I've got a couple of little bits off there.


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> well Thats a good enough reason for me
> have you found any good stuff for the themes?
> I've got a couple of little bits off there.


Just fridayt nights 

not found tropical stuff yet :huh:


----------



## lil muppet

i am determind to get everything i need into a weekend bag and a suitcase  and not a big suitcase either!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i am determind to get everything i need into a weekend bag and a suitcase  and not a big suitcase either!


I've started packing and fitted everything into a medium sized suitcase. I just need to pack:


tent
bed
toiletry bag
coat
some t-shirts
jumper
pyjamas

Food and other essentials will have to wait until I'm up in Northampton


----------



## Guest

I have a real obsession with the 'keep calm' slogans as really I should remember the saying more often.

Keep calm and carry on

Not

throw toys out of the pram and scream 

or panic and throw stuff 

But I must say I love this plaque...

KEEP CALM and Carry on Camping Wall Plaque #7 | eBay

my tent is going to be very random


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have a real obsession with the 'keep calm' slogans as really I should remember the saying more often.
> 
> Keep calm and carry on
> 
> Not
> 
> throw toys out of the pram and scream
> 
> or panic and throw stuff
> 
> But I must say I love this plaque...
> 
> KEEP CALM and Carry on Camping Wall Plaque #7 | eBay
> 
> my tent is going to be very random


what have i let myself in for!! i will bring a disposible bbq too and we can go out and hunter gatherererer in tesco! hmy:


----------



## lil muppet

ok so run past me this t shirt thing again?


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> what have i let myself in for!! i will bring a disposible bbq too and we can go out and hunter gatherererer in tesco! hmy:


wooo hunter gatherer 

You can hunt in Tesco and I'll cook although I may need help... I'm scared of fire


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> wooo hunter gatherer
> 
> You can hunt in Tesco and I'll cook although I may need help... I'm scared of fire


im a pyro!


----------



## Guest

Boy Scout embroidered Badge I SURVIVED CAMPING | eBay


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> Boy Scout embroidered Badge I SURVIVED CAMPING | eBay


so whats the t shirt thing again? does it have to be team colours? as i was thinking of getting a purple one  with my user name on the back  and a hoodie with the same


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> ok so run past me this t shirt thing again?


we are designing and making our own t-shirts with usernames and i think we are putting team colours on.

Its just so we know who's who


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> we are designing and making our own t-shirts with usernames and i think we are putting team colours on.
> 
> Its just so we know who's who


but there are so many reds and not many blues! can i be a blue?


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> so whats the t shirt thing again? does it have to be team colours? as i was thinking of getting a purple one  with my user name on the back  and a hoodie with the same


I want a pink hoodie 

or black with pink writing

or white


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> but there are so many reds and not many blues! can i be a blue?


If you like 

although if blue team win it will be cold sleeping outside... although the stars will look pretty   

Only joking I'm proper nice really


----------



## babycham2002

Im borrowing my dads (estate) car so I can fit in everything I need (want) to take


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Im borrowing my dads (estate) car so I can fit in everything I need (want) to take


And you've now got a big polystyrene insulated box for raw food too 

I always think I can fit everything in my car but I bet I run out of space seeing as I'm been so lax at planning..!


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> And you've now got a big polystyrene insulated box for raw food too
> 
> I always think I can fit everything in my car but I bet I run out of space seeing as I'm been so lax at planning..!


Did you see my list on the previous page  Its amazing, you dont need to plan Ive done it for you :smilewinkgrin:

I love the Poly box, Mum was well pleased with (shes a funny one) she was like oooo this is good are we keeping it or does Lily need it back 
She also thinks you are extremely clever because everything was so well packed and insulated. Nothing had defrosted and we didnt unpack until 6 o clock!


----------



## 1290423

MASS DROPOUT!
I MIGHT be going


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Did you see my list on the previous page  Its amazing, you dont need to plan Ive done it for you :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I love the Poly box, Mum was well pleased with (shes a funny one) she was like oooo this is good are we keeping it or does Lily need it back
> She also thinks you are extremely clever because everything was so well packed and insulated. Nothing had defrosted and we didnt unpack until 6 o clock!


Haha in that case I'm glad I spent time repacking it, that's why I was late..! I was like hmm tripe on the top being so stinky is not very clever haha 

It felt like the lamb bones were defrosting but I figured they were the least valuable of the lot really.

I think I will hunt back and steal your list 



SeriousTrouble said:


> MASS DROPOUT!
> I MIGHT be going


We have had this discussion, don't you dare get my hopes up only to be lying again :cryin:


----------



## 1290423

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha in that case I'm glad I spent time repacking it, that's why I was late..! I was like hmm tripe on the top being so stinky is not very clever haha
> 
> It felt like the lamb bones were defrosting but I figured they were the least valuable of the lot really.
> 
> I think I will hunt back and steal your list
> 
> We have had this discussion, don't you dare get my hopes up only to be lying again :cryin:


Seriousl!y ! We are on holiday from 10th September! if the weather looksgood we shall go away and shall not be at the pf camp! BUT if is is miserable may just mosey on over there for the last turnout of the year!!
BUT!! not telling no one!! and ONLY taking one dog!! so shall really confuse folk!!


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Haha in that case I'm glad I spent time repacking it, that's why I was late..! I was like hmm tripe on the top being so stinky is not very clever haha
> 
> It felt like the lamb bones were defrosting but I figured they were the least valuable of the lot really.
> 
> I think I will hunt back and steal your list
> 
> We have had this discussion, don't you dare get my hopes up only to be lying again :cryin:


Yeah ST dont you start, plus even with only one dog your pretty distinctive!!

GS - Was defo worth the repacking, everything was fine  Thank you very much

I have attached list again


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah ST dont you start, plus even with only one dog your pretty distinctive!!
> 
> GS - Was defo worth the repacking, everything was fine  Thank you very much
> 
> I have attached list again


Ahh thanks I will save that and check it against my 'what I've used in the last three days' bag when the time comes


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Ahh thanks I will save that and check it against my 'what I've used in the last three days' bag when the time comes


Love it 

Cant wait to go out and get my last bits and bobs for camp


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I 'might' start getting bits tomorrow, or the next day.- knowing me this means not till the day before  I wanna buy a new suit before camping bits - just aint decided on a colour yet


----------



## 1290423

Devil-Dogz said:


> I 'might' start getting bits tomorrow, or the next day.- knowing me this means not till the day before  I wanna buy a new suit before camping bits - just aint decided on a colour yet


~PINK

It has to be PINK!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I 'might' start getting bits tomorrow, or the next day.- knowing me this means not till the day before  I wanna buy a new suit before camping bits - just aint decided on a colour yet


you had a new suit before Southern Counties!!
oh actually just remembered your judging I shall let you off



SeriousTrouble said:


> ~PINK
> 
> It has to be PINK!


Agreed


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> you had a new suit before Southern Counties!!
> oh actually just remembered your judging I shall let you off


I had a new suit for crufts, southern counties and erm the club show  I like my suits 
I might actually wear the suit I got for crufts actually havent worn that since. - its me lucky suit did me well at crufts :lol:
defo wouldnt be pink...ewww!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I had a new suit for crufts, southern counties and erm the club show  I like my suits
> I might actually wear the suit I got for crufts actually havent worn that since. - its me lucky suit did me well at crufts :lol:
> defo wouldnt be pink...ewww!


Yes that was a lovely lucky suit 
Do it


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> Yes that was a lovely lucky suit
> Do it


Thanks - will probs wear that then, have to plan in advance ya see!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thanks - will probs wear that then, have to plan in advance ya see!


Yeah definitely for the big things  Totally agree 
Now what exactly will I wear on the drive to camp


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah definitely for the big things  Totally agree
> Now what exactly will I wear on the drive to camp


ahaha! well erm I was thinking bout wearing me nurse outfit - we gunna need someone with first aid for the weekend ent we? 
- Joking aside, my day to day clothes will do DD will come as her boring self


----------



## Guest

I've packed my suitcase


----------



## hawksport

Two man tents is asda are down to £8


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Two man tents is asda are down to £8


camping stuff seems to be quite reasonable everywhere 

i must not be tempted by more things though


----------



## Guest

Looking for the rest of my badges I used to have, I thought I had loads more buuuuut instead of a camp blanket I would have been better off with a camp hanky :lol:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah ST dont you start, plus even with only one dog your pretty distinctive!!
> 
> GS - Was defo worth the repacking, everything was fine  Thank you very much
> 
> I have attached list again


just a quick question...

ummm

How long are you going for? it's just with 5 pairs of pants, trousers and tops etc I thought you may have got 'weekend' and 'week' confused :lol:

I don't want to sound like my husband who would happily wear one pair and change them inside out and back to front but 5 pairs....really??


----------



## Marley boy

hi right ......... I am in desperate need for a lift down to camping (or up), im in Gravesend in kent, I will of course pay petrol........ I am also very good company and will keep you amused on the trip  If you can help please let me know 
x


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> just a quick question...
> 
> ummm
> 
> How long are you going for? it's just with 5 pairs of pants, trousers and tops etc I thought you may have got 'weekend' and 'week' confused :lol:
> 
> I don't want to sound like my husband who would happily wear one pair and change them inside out and back to front but 5 pairs....really??


ha ha you should see what I take on a two week holiday!!
15kg luggage allowance!! my hand luggage maybe!



Marley boy said:


> hi right ......... I am in desperate need for a lift down to camping (or up), im in Gravesend in kent, I will of course pay petrol........ I am also very good company and will keep you amused on the trip  If you can help please let me know
> x


why whats happend? Jamie not going? 
You an come with me and Cassia, we'll all split the petrol but you will be sharing a back seat with three maybe 4 dogs!!


----------



## 1290423

Just booked my pitch!




















In Whitby!


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha you should see what I take on a two week holiday!!
> 15kg luggage allowance!! my hand luggage maybe!
> 
> why whats happend? Jamie not going?
> You an come with me and Cassia, we'll all split the petrol but you will be sharing a back seat with three maybe 4 dogs!!


no apparently not....... really babycham?? that would be really helpful if i could. MO6 is going to bring a tent for me so i dont have to squeeze that in the car.


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> no apparently not....... really babycham?? that would be really helpful if i could. MO6 is going to bring a tent for me so i dont have to squeeze that in the car.


and apart from your duvet and pillows which are obviously essentials will you be travelling quite light? 
very excited!
road trip:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> and apart from your duvet and pillows which are obviously essentials will you be travelling quite light?
> very excited!
> road trip:smilewinkgrin:


lol well sounds like i will have to travel light............... or i will give cass extra stuff for her to pack in her bag for me, that logic works ... right?


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> lol well sounds like i will have to travel light............... or i will give cass extra stuff for her to pack in her bag for me, that logic works ... right?


It works


----------



## Taylorbaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> *marley boy**bonked*


:laugh: :ihih: :lol: :lol:

edit: blimey 218 pages! maybe this has already been noticed! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Taylorbaby said:


> :laugh: :ihih: :lol: :lol:
> 
> edit: blimey 218 pages! maybe this has already been noticed! :laugh:


  

meant to say booked


----------



## Marley boy

Taylorbaby said:


> :laugh: :ihih: :lol: :lol:
> 
> edit: blimey 218 pages! maybe this has already been noticed! :laugh:


yes i noticed it  and yet it still was not changed  the only thing I will be getting bonked by is the tent falling on my head.............. unless i can find some willing men to join us lol


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> meant to say booked


I dont think so


----------



## Taylorbaby

Buster's Mummy said:


> meant to say booked


haha that mad me laugh so much!! :laugh: :smilewinkgrin:



Marley boy said:


> yes i noticed it  and yet it still was not changed  the only thing I will be getting bonked by is the tent falling on my head.............. unless i can find some willing men to join us lol


lol ahh you dont want it changed! :laugh: :ciappa:


----------



## Marley boy

Taylorbaby said:


> haha that mad me laugh so much!! :laugh: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> lol ahh you dont want it changed! :laugh: :ciappa:


i dont know what the bum is for


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> i dont know what the bum is for


farting out of


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> farting out of


yes of course farting out of


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> yes of course farting out of


Here to help m'am


----------



## Guest

Sue&Harvey is the farting champion :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> no apparently not....... really babycham?? that would be really helpful if i could. *MO6 is going to bring a tent for me* so i dont have to squeeze that in the car.


its gonna be fun putting it up coz i have no idea how to do it


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> its gonna be fun putting it up coz i have no idea how to do it


I'm saying nothing


----------



## Guest

I have already got my brekkie sorted (if it survives the journey up from Cornwall)

This was my "thankyou for hamster sitting" present. The last box I had was kept for 7 months while I reminised... they then lasted an hour 

This time I have two boxes and one will be my breakfast at camp and the other will be for after the London Marathon... well a girl needs some kind of incentive :lol:










Of course I will need to remember the scissors so that I can make the magic star shooter 










I miss being 7 :crying:


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> its gonna be fun putting it up coz i have no idea how to do it


hmmmmm well maybe someone who is erm good with their hands colud give us both a hand :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I decided I am not eating for the two days  - less stuff to remember!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> I decided I am not eating for the two days  - less stuff to remember!


There are shops there to buy food from yanoooo


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> I decided I am not eating for the two days  - less stuff to remember!


im brining cereal bars and erm..... nope just cereal bars  im going to get cassia to make one of her yummy cakes to bring to camp for everyone to share. CASSIA'S CAKES ARE MUNCH :drool:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

GoldenShadow said:


> There are shops there to buy food from yanoooo


ohh this is good to know! Do they do dog food in case I forget that to! 

Mace is gunna be right miffed, no raw 



Marley boy said:


> im brining cereal bars and erm..... nope just cereal bars  im going to get cassia to make one of her yummy cakes to bring to camp for everyone to share. CASSIA'S CAKES ARE MUNCH :drool:


Oh thats a good idea..WHERES THE CAKE.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh this is good to know! Do they do dog food in case I forget that to!
> 
> Mace is gunna be right miffed, no raw
> 
> Oh thats a good idea..WHERES THE CAKE.


Loads of us are taking cars etc too I daresay I will go to a big shop to stock up on junk food at least once :001_tt1:

Rupert will be having raw, even if I have to go buy him chicken wings from a shop each morning to do it :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

aha I decided not to bother with the raw for the two days. - I will bring him some meat/bones to have when we get there as wont feed before travelling - and then that night he can have dry, might bring some pilchards or something - and then, similar the next morning because I wont feed him dinner before leaving on sat he can have tripe he he gets home


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> hmmmmm well maybe someone who is erm good with their hands colud give us both a hand :smilewinkgrin:


I'm sure if we play around with it enough we can get it up


----------



## babycham2002

I need you two ladies to give me an itinerary of what you plan to bring into the car by the end of this week so I can work out what can stay and what will need to be omitted

p.s - Have you noticed I am like militant in my planning and are you regretting coming with me now


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> I need you two ladies to give me an itinerary of what you plan to bring into the car by the end of this week so I can work out what can stay and what will need to be omitted
> 
> p.s - Have you noticed I am like militant in my planning and are you regretting coming with me now


Hahaha okies. 
What I'll do is I'll type it all out and then email it to you.


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> Hahaha okies.
> What I'll do is I'll type it all out and then email it to you.


Thank you  xxxx

ps and i now want cake


----------



## Guest

Some of you will understand this post....

Copa Banana - YouTube

and some of you will have to wait until camp :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> I need you two ladies to give me an itinerary of what you plan to bring into the car by the end of this week so I can work out what can stay and what will need to be omitted
> 
> p.s - Have you noticed I am like militant in my planning and are you regretting coming with me now


ok no prob i have made a list on the computer and put the text in pink  i will send it to you. I was thinking if I sit on some stuff it will give us extra space.... kind of like a booster seat of pillows and duvets :idea: Cassia is going to stay at my house the night before so we cant put our stuff in the car at the same time and you only have to make one pick up.

we will also be having some alcoholic beverages before we go to bed to get us in the mood for camp


----------



## Guest

I am going to try and be serious now :lol:

What are we doing for food? I am guessing that I will not be able to survive a weekend on Lucky Charms, milkybar buttons, mint aero balls, wotsits and Dr Pepper. 

That's all I ate yesterday and by 2am it makes me hyper :crazy:

hyper and tents don't go well :nonod:


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am going to try and be serious now :lol:
> 
> What are we doing for food? I am guessing that I will not be able to survive a weekend on Lucky Charms, milkybar buttons, mint aero balls, wotsits and Dr Pepper.
> 
> That's all I ate yesterday and by 2am it makes me hyper :crazy:
> 
> hyper and tents don't go well :nonod:


The mallard season starts September the 1st. I was just going to shoot a couple of those off the lakes for the bbq


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> ok no prob i have made a list on the computer and put the text in pink  i will send it to you. I was thinking if I sit on some stuff it will give us extra space.... kind of like a booster seat of pillows and duvets :idea: Cassia is going to stay at my house the night before so we cant put our stuff in the car at the same time and you only have to make one pick up.
> 
> we will also be having some alcoholic beverages before we go to bed to get us in the mood for camp


ooo sounds good 
also its a good thing you like Willow so much cos you two are going to be getting up close and personal in the back :lol:



Buster's Mummy said:


> I am going to try and be serious now :lol:
> 
> What are we doing for food? I am guessing that I will not be able to survive a weekend on Lucky Charms, milkybar buttons, mint aero balls, wotsits and Dr Pepper.
> 
> That's all I ate yesterday and by 2am it makes me hyper :crazy:
> 
> hyper and tents don't go well :nonod:


I am bringing a BBQ (as pictured before) and a little stove (i do mean little) if people bring (or go out and get)briquettes and food they can stick it on my barbie, obv ill be bringig some too.



hawksport said:


> The mallard seson starts September the 1st. I was just going to shoot a couple of those off the lakes for the bbq


mmmmm ill bring the pancakes and cucumber slices


----------



## Marley boy

right my camping shopping is done 
Camping pjs
Camping knickers
Camping Hand wipes and tissues
Camping blow up bed
Camping uggs
camping camping toiletries 
Camping torch 
and much more  you should have seen the look on my sisters face when i asked if she thought i would need camping femfresh mositerising wash  it was 99p in the 99p shop


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> right my camping shopping is done
> Camping pjs
> Camping knickers
> Camping Hand wipes and tissues
> Camping blow up bed
> Camping uggs
> camping camping toiletries
> Camping torch
> and much more  you should have seen the look on my sisters face when i asked if she thought i would need camping femfresh mositerising wash  it was 99p in the 99p shop


yay sounds like my kind of shopping!!!
:lol: at femfresh, I love the 99p shop

I need my uggs and slippers still


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> yay sounds like my kind of shopping!!!
> :lol: at femfresh, I love the 99p shop
> 
> I need my uggs and slippers still


Me + cassia + 99p shop = :lol::lol::lol:

Me " cassia shall i buy this game for camp?"
Cassia " what is it?"
Me "its a sling shot for lobbing wet squishy ball things at people"
Cassia "i dont think its an essential"
Me at the top of my voice "why not? everyone loves wet balls in their face!"

me and cass in hysterics getting some funny looks from people standing next to us


----------



## Marley boy

right do i get a red hoodie because im on team red or a pink hoodie ..... well because pink is pretty ???????


----------



## GoldenShadow

Marley boy said:


> right do i get a red hoodie because im on team read or a pink hoodie ..... well because pink is pretty ???????


Or no hoody 'cos your a tight wad like me 

Haha I would go pink just to be different. Its not far off red anyway..!


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am going to try and be serious now :lol:
> 
> What are we doing for food? I am guessing that I will not be able to survive a weekend on Lucky Charms, milkybar buttons, mint aero balls, wotsits and Dr Pepper.
> 
> That's all I ate yesterday and by 2am it makes me hyper :crazy:
> 
> hyper and tents don't go well :nonod:


im bringing a double burner stove and a bucket bbq!


----------



## alyssa_liss

when and where are you all going camping?


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> Me + cassia + 99p shop = :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Me " cassia shall i buy this game for camp?"
> Cassia " what is it?"
> Me "its a sling shot for lobbing wet squishy ball things at people"
> Cassia "i dont think its an essential"
> Me at the top of my voice "why not? everyone loves wet balls in their face!"
> 
> me and cass in hysterics getting some funny looks from people standing next to us


ha ha thats brilliant, rep for you



Marley boy said:


> right do i get a red hoodie because im on team read or a pink hoodie ..... well because pink is pretty ???????


hmmm


GoldenShadow said:


> Or no hoody 'cos your a tight wad like me
> 
> Haha I would go pink just to be different. Its not far off red anyway..!


true, pink



lilmuppet said:


> im bringing a double burner stove and a bucket bbq!






alyssa_liss said:


> when and where are you all going camping?


first page is the dates (first post) AND NORTHAMPTON BILLING AQUADOME 

wanna ome?


----------



## alyssa_liss

must read 1st pages lol

im working


----------



## niki

B and q have a sale on camping stuff at the mo. Jus ordered gas canister things for a stove (which I bought from them the other week for a fiver) for £1 each, cool bag for lulu's food for £1 and a bigger cool box for £5!!


----------



## babycham2002

alyssa_liss said:


> must read 1st pages lol
> 
> im working


oh no  cant you stop ir the like  itll be fun



niki said:


> B and q have a sale on camping stuff at the mo. Jus ordered gas canister things for a stove (which I bought from them the other week for a fiver) for £1 each, cool bag for lulu's food for £1 and a bigger cool box for £5!!


Ooo fab thanks for the heads up, whats the delivery price like?
i need the gas thingies i think too


----------



## niki

It's a fiver, but even when you add this to the cost your still saving loads. I've spent £17 including delivery and the cool box alone is that much in argos.


----------



## niki

Ok scrub that... I haven't spent £17 cuz it won't let me get past my basket contents!! I think theyve sold out!!


----------



## Marley boy

oh for god sake after i added all the text on to my hoodie it ended up costing 20 quid :cursing: this camping trip is costing a bomb......... we better have fun :glare:


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> Ok scrub that... I haven't spent £17 cuz it won't let me get past my basket contents!! I think theyve sold out!!


ah thats such a pain, i hate it when websites do things like that to you!!



Marley boy said:


> oh for god sake after i added all the text on to my hoodie it ended up costing 20 quid :cursing: this camping trip is costing a bomb......... we better have fun :glare:


vistaprint again?
how do you get on so well with that site? it always mucks up when i get to the basket
and what a bout delivery cost?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

''This camping trips costing a bomb'' - is it? I wouldnt know :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> ''This camping trips costing a bomb'' - is it? I wouldnt know :lol:


ha ha I DO have to keep reminding myself its only three days
Im just so damn excited man!!


----------



## niki

babycham2002 said:


> ah thats such a pain, i hate it when websites do things like that to you!!


hmmm, it didnt say sold out or anything like that, it just wouldn't let me proceed. Added a non sale item and the it would let me with that!

Time for plan B.... Beg, steal or borrow!! First on my hit list is my brother


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha I DO have to keep reminding myself its only three days
> Im just so damn excited man!!


lmao - well im coming with basics that will be all  Im quite excited to, but nervous  Im shy with groups of people I dont know


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> ah thats such a pain, i hate it when websites do things like that to you!!
> 
> vistaprint again?
> how do you get on so well with that site? it always mucks up when i get to the basket
> and what a bout delivery cost?


no this was ebay, it started off at 13 quid then because i wanted text on the front and back it added on 3 quid the 3 quid postage


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> lmao - well im coming with basics that will be all  Im quite excited to, but nervous  Im shy with groups of people I dont know


you will be fine , you will be too busy laughing at me attempting to blow up my air bed by mouth


----------



## lil muppet

all i need to buy is my tshit, funky pj bottoms and food!


----------



## lil muppet

omg i ment tshirt


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> hmmm, it didnt say sold out or anything like that, it just wouldn't let me proceed. Added a non sale item and the it would let me with that!
> 
> Time for plan B.... Beg, steal or borrow!! First on my hit list is my brother


ha ha yeah ive tapped up my mum for all her gear ,im getting there first stuff, ie not the good stuff :lol:



Devil-Dogz said:


> lmao - well im coming with basics that will be all  Im quite excited to, but nervous  Im shy with groups of people I dont know


Ah you will be fine, motor mouth and all that



Marley boy said:


> no this was ebay, it started off at 13 quid then because i wanted text on the front and back it added on 3 quid the 3 quid postage


camlab? actually yeah come to think of it the vista prints are much dearer arent they



Marley boy said:


> you will be fine , you will be too busy laughing at me attempting to blow up my air bed by mouth


:lol:



lil muppet said:


> all i need to buy is my tshit, funky pj bottoms and food!


Im sure your t shirt wont be ****


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> Ah you will be fine, motor mouth and all that


  me?? omg never!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> me?? omg never!


:lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

i hope everyone realises in person im extremely shy  (until ive had a drink or 3 )


----------



## Marley boy

lol im quite errrm not shy and drink just makes me a whole lot more ...... not shy


----------



## bullet

I'm shy too :blush2:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I'm shy too :blush2:


I thought that when I saw your videos, you poor thing


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I thought that when I saw your videos, you poor thing


Yeh, i was at my shyest then, now i'm a little better , or is that belter?


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> lol im quite errrm not shy and drink just makes me a whole lot more ...... not shy


sorry... that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

you will know who i am because you will hear me 10 minutes before i arrive at camp


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> i hope everyone realises in person im extremely shy  (until ive had a drink or 3 )


Im shy too! Get a good old debate going and I will be the loudest there mind!


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im shy too! Get a good old debate going and I will be the loudest there mind!


Debate: are bananas the food of the gods or the devil


----------



## hawksport

The devils fruit


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Debate: are bananas the food of the gods or the devil


oh no thats a boring one! I'll sit back and watch with that one 

- Bring ya video recorder - we can do the first PF 'live' debate :lol: (on something good though)


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> The devils fruit


without bananas... what would the poor monkeys eat


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> oh no thats a boring one! I'll sit back and watch with that one
> 
> - Bring ya video recorder - we can do the first PF 'live' debate :lol: (on something good though)


Red or Blue which one is best?


----------



## Marley boy

fruit of the gods........ as long as its in a banana milkshake


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Red or Blue which one is best?


well thats clear..Blue  - Red a horrid colour, and blues me fav!


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Red or Blue which one is best?


red is best....... its the colour your faces will be at camp when i get started


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> well thats clear..Blue  - Red a horrid colour, and blues me fav!


You are wrong red is best... because I said so 

I'm not very good a debating... I am always right and when people fail to see that I behave very maturely...

*runs off singing ner ner ner ner ner*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

well most will know if its something I care about I will debate all night, all day, all year...  

**DD must have the last word, because DD says so**


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> well most will know if its something I care about I will debate all night, all day, all year...
> 
> **DD must have the last word, because DD says so**


You can have the last say

**BM pulls down knickers in front of DD so she can the last word**

:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> well most will know if its something I care about I will debate all night, all day, all year...
> 
> **DD must have the last word, because DD says so**


i wish i could be bothered to have a debate lol i have a short attention span


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> You can have the last say
> 
> **BM pulls down knickers in front of DD so she can the last word**
> 
> :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> i wish i could be bothered to have a debate lol i have a short attention span


Depends what its about, if its something I am interested in. - Then even if im not involved (which is highly unlikely  ) - Ill be listening, alot to learn from debates ya know :yesnod:


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> You are wrong red is best... because I said so
> 
> I'm not very good a debating... I am always right and when people fail to see that I behave very maturely...
> 
> *runs off singing ner ner ner ner ner*


Remember the Stansbury's?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> Remember the Stansbury's?


Of course...


----------



## hawksport

BMs mum to BM
I wonder if Hawksport knows the Stansbury's up the road
BM to her mum
Mum he lives 300 miles away he wont know them
BMs mum to BM
He might do if he has Dobermans
BM to her mum
He doesn't know everyone with a Dobermann
BM to me
My mum thought you might know the Stansburys
Me to BM
You mean ____ and ______ yeah I know them well

I bet you still haven't told her


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lmao - people dont realise just how many people folk know within a breed, small world where one breed is concerned  

HS do you know D Burree


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> BMs mum to BM
> I wonder if Hawksport knows the Stansbury's up the road
> BM to her mum
> Mum he lives 300 miles away he wont know them
> BMs mum to BM
> He might do if he has Dobermans
> BM to her mum
> He doesn't know everyone with a Dobermann
> BM to me
> My mum thought you might know the Stansburys
> Me to BM
> You mean ____ and ______ yeah I know them well
> 
> I bet you still haven't told her


You are in big trouble 

I can't believe you just did that


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> lmao - people dont realise just how many people folk know within a breed, small world where one breed is concerned
> 
> HP do you know D Burree


Don't encourage him


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't encourage him


HP??? ermm what the heck was I thinking :lol: damn it I have lost the plot! 

- LOL when you are involved with a breed, its kinda your job to know everyone  - some for the right reasons, some not!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I bet you still haven't told her


Of course not 

But I'm sure it won't be long before she find out now :blush2:


----------



## hawksport

I don't know her as such but I know some of the dogs she has bred


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> I don't know her as such but I know some of the dogs she has bred


ahh okies - I do like her Dobes, mind you I love some of her CCs too


----------



## Guest

I am going to do a video at the weekend... Just.to warn you all 

Also im working on the friday night gettingbto know you with DD and I need totally useless facts about you e.g ______ once rode a bike into a lake and people can guess.  I can do detective work if you dont forward anything. Me and dd dont sleep... Me and dd cause trouble :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am going to do a video at the weekend... Just.to warn you all
> 
> Also im working on the friday night gettingbto know you with DD and I need totally useless facts about you e.g ______ once rode a bike into a lake and people can guess.  I can do detective work if you dont forward anything. Me and dd dont sleep... Me and dd cause trouble :lol:


as you can see I have been led astray..gaaawd help you all :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

I think it was your suggestion ti cause trouble but my job to think of what trouble


----------



## Guest

I am going thong shopping tomorrow


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I think it was your suggestion ti cause trouble but my job to think of what trouble


erm excuse me how did I miss this, as if I would suggest it. I dont even no the meaning of trouble! 


Buster's Mummy said:


> I am going thong shopping tomorrow


Dont forget mine, thrilly, lacey red one please..Ill wear matching lip stick


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> erm excuse me how did I miss this, as if I would suggest it. I dont even no the meaning of trouble!


 I take it you slept since then 



Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont forget mine, thrilly, lacey red one please..Ill wear matching lip stick


you like red now then?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I take it you slept since then
> 
> you like red now then?


well I have slept, but was still you tryna turn me bad :lol: - only red under wear


----------



## Guest

I could turn a nun bad 

You do realise I talk the talk... I am too shy to walk the walk


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Dont worry im very shy, and a worrier but - we will drink my voddie in the car before the others arrive, and by the time their there, we wont give a fook! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Dont worry im very shy, and a worrier but - we will drink my voddie in the car before the others arrive, and by the time their there, we wont give a fook! :lol:


Ah good old dutch courage... I can't drink


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ah good old dutch courage... I can't drink


ohh no..more for me then!  :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh no..more for me then!  :lol:


thats my kind of girl


----------



## Guest

DD can I leave my hat on?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> DD can I leave my hat on?


Yeah course


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> thats my kind of girl


 wooooo


----------



## Guest

I'm too sexy for my shirt..... MB you rock


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm too sexy for my shirt..... MB you rock


tell me something i dont know


----------



## Guest

You girls will get me in trouble


----------



## Guest

We may need entry requirements to this tent 

BM's strip club... we won't let MB be bouncer on the entrance she'll let half of Billing in


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> We may need entry requirements to this tent
> 
> BM's strip club... we won't let MB be bouncer on the entrance she'll let half of Billing in


Omg that made me pmsl i will not let half of billing in, who do you think i am? dont be stupid ........ I will only let the good looking men in


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> We may need entry requirements to this tent
> 
> BM's strip club... we won't let MB be bouncer on the entrance she'll let half of Billing in


I would offer to be bouncer, but as I am such a quiet girl, that wouldnt say boo to a goose I dont think I am the best choice.


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> Omg that made me pmsl i will not let half of billing in, who do you think i am? dont be stupid ........ I will only let the good looking men in


Straight men yeah?? *what a contradiction*



Devil-Dogz said:


> I would offer to be bouncer, but as I am such a quiet girl, that wouldnt say boo to a goose I dont think I am the best choice.


:lol: :lol:

You are my tour manageress... that so don't wash with me now


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Straight men yeah?? *what a contradiction*
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You are my tour manageress... that so don't wash with me now


lol i dont care if they are straight/ gay or bi if they look good naked they can have access


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> lol i dont care if they are straight/ gay or bi if they look good naked they can have access


*seeks another bouncer*

:lol:


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> *seeks another bouncer*
> 
> :lol:


i think that might be wise......... I could be the one that inspects the naked bodies before they are allowed in the strip club either that or i will be inside stripping or watching the goods on offer


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> i think that might be wise......... I could be the one that inspects the naked bodies before they are allowed in the strip club either that or i will be inside stripping or watching the goods on offer


Behave   

I think you mis-interpreted me on MSN 

My intentions were totally innocent


----------



## Marley boy

what kind of strip club are you running that doesn't include naked bodies


----------



## Marley boy

oh dear we just lowered the tone of this thread  (ok i did and im sorry)


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> what kind of strip club are you running that doesn't include naked bodies


And that will become clear soon enough 

Anyway girlies I'm off for an early night  I'm going to reclaim my side of the bed 

goodnight

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> oh dear we just lowered the tone of this thread  (ok i did and im sorry)


Don't worry all will become clear in 3 weeks and 2 days 

Try to behave while I am gone... it's gonna be tough keeping you lot under control. As the responsible adult in charge of this weekend... I think I may need some Rescue Remedy


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't worry all will become clear in 3 weeks and 2 days
> 
> Try to behave while I am gone... it's gonna be tough keeping you lot under control. As the responsible adult in charge of this weekend... I think I may need some Rescue Remedy


While your gone where are you going???? Im a responsible adult I'm very good at enforcing the naught step and time out


----------



## sarybeagle

Gemma I've found your mode of transport 










Pink enough????


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Gemma I've found your mode of transport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink enough????


OMG

I always wanted a Clio and that one is pink. I can just imagine buster driving in a pink clio   

I really want to buy a Mini Cooper and hubby and FIL will strip it and rebuild and paint it purple (I'm not allowed pink so must start the temper tantrum practice soon!!) with a purple and pink chequer effect on the top 

I personally want it pink with yellow paw prints like Mr Blobby but was told to grow up :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

ooooooo my hoodie arrived this morning it looks really good cant wait to wear it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*BM runs in and shouts*

3 WEEKS!!!!!!

that is all   

*and runs out again*


----------



## niki

I actually cannot wait!!  although I do still have to find a tent! Getting tshirt sorted this week! Keep seeing loads of things I want! Must. Not. Buy!!


----------



## Guest

I'm getting nervous 

I just keep thinking rocks... booking reference... bell end / fell end... windy beach... June

Pee up brewery... camping trip :lol:

Shall I bring a bullet proof vest? :lol:


----------



## metaldog

Sadly I'm going to cancel my booking because it's all too much for Shannow to cope with and I won't leave her behind.

Next year when she's more settled.


----------



## GoldenShadow

metaldog said:


> Sadly I'm going to cancel my booking because it's all too much for Shannow to cope with and I won't leave her behind.
> 
> Next year when she's more settled.


Aww no you will be missed 

Totally understand though


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm getting nervous
> 
> I just keep thinking rocks... booking reference... bell end / fell end... windy beach... June
> 
> Pee up brewery... camping trip :lol:
> 
> Shall I bring a bullet proof vest? :lol:


did not realise bullet wanted to get into ur vest?


----------



## Guest

metaldog said:


> Sadly I'm going to cancel my booking because it's all too much for Shannow to cope with and I won't leave her behind.
> 
> Next year when she's more settled.


That's a shame, hope everything is OK xx



lil muppet said:


> did not realise bullet wanted to get into ur vest?


Oh trust you :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> That's a shame, hope everything is OK xx
> 
> Oh trust you :lol:


just being observational!


----------



## Guest

will they have signs pointing towards the toilets etc... it's just I don't want to get lost


----------



## bullet

lil muppet said:


> did not realise bullet wanted to get into ur vest?


Bloody hell, nowonder my ears are burning tonight


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> will they have signs pointing towards the toilets etc... it's just I don't want to get lost


I do hope so, I wee for england..even more so after a drink


----------



## Guest

All this talk of drink.... it's only two night isn't it?

*prays that nice doctor says I can drink*

i asked mummy and daddy to bring back lots of cheap booze from spain 

If I don't get booze they are mother and father


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> Bloody hell, nowonder my ears are burning tonight


How do you think i feel every time i see my personal bullet in my draw :blush2: all i can think of is you


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> All this talk of drink.... it's only two night isn't it?
> 
> *prays that nice doctor says I can drink*
> 
> i asked mummy and daddy to bring back lots of cheap booze from spain
> 
> If I don't get booze they are mother and father


Drinks on you then 

Im only there one night really, so we gotta make the most of it! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> Drinks on you then
> 
> Im only there one night really, so we gotta make the most of it! :smilewinkgrin:


vodka... check
straws....check

we are sorted for the friday night


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> vodka... check
> straws....check
> 
> we are sorted for the friday night


woohoo - you know me to well


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> vodka... check
> straws....check
> 
> we are sorted for the friday night


ewwww cant stand vodka, i will be there with my bottle of wine and a straw


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> How do you think i feel every time i see my personal bullet in my draw :blush2: all i can think of is you


so what you're saying is i look like a d*** :crying:


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> so what you're saying is i look like a d*** :crying:


lol no "the bullet" looks like.... well a large bullet not a D***  you picked such an unfortunate user name, or very fortunate depending on which way you see it


----------



## Guest

Just downloaded the happy hardcore tetris track... Techno style. Loving it 

Perfect drinking song


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just downloaded the happy hardcore tetris track... Techno style. Loving it
> 
> Perfect drinking song


pahahahaha just you tubed it  im dancing to it already


----------



## Guest

Red team's entertainment is sorted


----------



## Marley boy

right everyone listen up! its about time everyone picked which team they want to be in for camp .........red or blue if you want to win come and join us IN team red, we have some fun activities planned IF EVERONE COULD POST WHAT TEAM THEY ARE IN BELOW THAT WOULD BE HANDY PLEASE AND THANK YOU


----------



## Guest

Im red...


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Im red...


really? thats a coincidence im red too


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> really? thats a coincidence im red too


Its not a coincidence... All the bad girls are in red


----------



## Guest

I've just bought myself a bargain camping bed for £6.99. Advertised as 'bed in a bag' Adult - Large.

I packed it in the suitcase and then got curious and got the bed out. It was actually a dog bed 

My bargain bed in a bag wasn't such a bargain.  

I missed 'Mikki - dog bed' written on the inside. I fail to see why they didn't put the dog beds in the dog section.


----------



## hawksport

Marley boy said:


> right everyone listen up! its about time everyone picked which team they want to be in for camp .........red or blue if you want to win come and join us IN team red, we have some fun activities planned IF EVERONE COULD POST WHAT TEAM THEY ARE IN BELOW THAT WOULD BE HANDY PLEASE AND THANK YOU


I'm blue and bringing my own entertainment


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im team blue for when im there...I dont need entertainment, I can entertain myself..mind you from what I have been hearing...I wont need too! :lol:

- scrap that with one mad BC, I wont have time for entertainment - only to keep him entertained, and under control :lol:

we have girls in season and boy is he one mental chap, hopefully will have calmed down by camp - Im wishing his life away, so I can get his bits chopped off.


----------



## Guest

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhh

That is all

If you lot are struggling to fit stuff in a car think about poor little me who has to fit everything into a suitcase. Stupid baggage allowance... stupid sel-control... stupid travelling light.

*packs steve into coat pocket*


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Glad your not gunna have alot of stuff...or you would be sat on the car roof


----------



## Guest

Started writing a list of essentials and still over 2 pages long. :lol:
I'm Wondering if the coach company will accept two suitcases taped together as one suitcase? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Transport Booked 

Suitcase filled... not yet closed (I am working on that!) 

Music for journey downloaded 

That makes BM a very organised camper... now I never thought I'd say that with 2 and a half weeks left to go


----------



## Devil-Dogz

2 and half weeks! I havent even brought a thing yet...mind you two and half weeks is close, am getting excitied about my judging


----------



## hawksport

I've got a spare pair of socks in the car just incase. Do I need anything else for the weekend?


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> 2 and half weeks! I havent even brought a thing yet...mind you two and half weeks is close, am getting excitied about my judging


Not excited about meeting me then? 

My t-shirt hasn't arrived yet  oh and I put a different picture on it as Vista said the picture was too low quality... you will like the t-shirt


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Not excited about meeting me then?
> 
> My t-shirt hasn't arrived yet  oh and I put a different picture on it as Vista said the picture was too low quality... you will like the t-shirt


OMG I did that picture, and anything from me is high quality..Vista hasnt a clue what its talking about deary me. 

I am looking forward to meeting everyone, but more excited to judge - sorry but .....


----------



## Marley boy

hawksport said:


> I've got a spare pair of socks in the car just incase. Do I need anything else for the weekend?


nah that should be sufficient, you can always turn your socks and pants inside out to get an extra days wear out of them


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I've got a spare pair of socks in the car just incase. Do I need anything else for the weekend?


3 pairs of trousers
3 pairs of boxers
3 pairs of socks
3 tops/t-shirts
towel
shampoo, shower gel
blow up bed
sleeping bag
tent

I'm not sure you could survive with just a pair of socks


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> nah that should be sufficient, you can always turn your socks and pants inside out to get an extra days wear out of them


OMG have you met my husband?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> nah that should be sufficient, you can always turn your socks and pants inside out to get an extra days wear out of them


well he didnt mention pants, so maybe he dont wear none  saves on the washing


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> well he didnt mention pants, so maybe he dont wear none  saves on the washing


didnt think about that  i might try that, im supposed to be traveling light


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> 3 pairs of trousers
> 3 pairs of boxers
> 3 pairs of socks
> 3 tops/t-shirts


That's one of everything for everyday 



Buster's Mummy said:


> towel
> shampoo, shower gel


I always have my shower on a Wednesday so I won't need them



Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm not sure you could survive with just a pair of socks


I could survive with no socks, I hate wearing them


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> well he didnt mention pants, so maybe he dont wear none  saves on the washing


do men wear pants? I'm sure many men would object to their under garnments being called 'pants' :lol:

However back on topic I would hope he wears some type of underwear... especially when you keep Birds of Prey


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> do men wear pants? I'm sure many men would object to their under garnments being called 'pants' :lol:
> 
> However back on topic I would hope he wears some type of underwear... especially when you keep Birds of Prey


I've got some somewhere


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I could survive with no socks, I hate wearing them


You see I just couldn't... I am following this very unorthodox method of dog training and socks are essential for lobbing at a poorly behaved beagle


----------



## lil muppet

im team blue!! right so im with dd and hawksport... oh yes!!


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I've got some somewhere


I wasn't referring the pants left by women at yours 

or even the ones you have stolen off washing lines :nonod:

or the ones you wore out to the rocky horror picture show :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> I've got some somewhere


ive never seen them


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> ive never seen them


That's because I'm shy


----------



## Marley boy

hawksport said:


> That's because I'm shy


awwwww something tells me your lying...... and that something is a picture that was posted in adult chat a while back :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> That's because I'm shy


you're as shy as me


----------



## Marley boy

My hoodie! i was a little worried about the size but its a little big wich is a good thing


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> My hoodie! i was a little worried about the size but its a little big wich is a good thing


Does that mean the hood wraps all the way round the front? :wink:


----------



## bullet

And on that note, i'm outa here. Night night all


----------



## Guest

Love the hoodie MB, I may think about getting one the quality looks good. Not sure of colour, or text


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Love the hoodie MB, I may think about getting one the quality looks good. Not sure of colour, or text


its quite thick aswell so it will be nice and warm


----------



## Devil-Dogz

can someone write me a list please  Im new to camping


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> you're as shy as me


I'll show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> can someone write me a list please  Im new to camping


tent
tent decorations (e.g. fairy lights, curtains, dangly, sparkly things)
tent rug... it can get cold in autumn
feather boa for making the guy ropes look pretty
tent lights, tent pegs, tent pegs with solar lights
blow up bed
sheet for blow up bed
duvet/sleeping bag
blanket in case its cold (you can suggle under one of mine though)
pillow/blow up pillow
cooker, pots, pans, cutlery, plates, cups, bottle opener, cok screw, salt and pepper shakers
warm trousers, shorts, jumper, coat, t-shirt, waterproofs, wellies/trainers, sandles and spare shoes. underwear.
pj's, dressing gown, slippers, hot chocolate mug and chocolate sprinkles
wash bag with shampoo, shower gel, make up etc, straightners, hair dryer
towel for body, towel for hair

thats what I've got up to so far 

i'm sure theres loads I have forgotten.


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> can someone write me a list please  Im new to camping


im taking 3x trousers 
3x tops 
pf hoodie and a couple of cardigans 
coat 
3x knickers 
2x bras 
4x socks
PJs
uggs and wellies 
body wash 
shampoo/ conditioner
tooth brush and paste 
make up bag 
deodorant 
hair brush 
hair bands 
anti bacterial hand wipes 
baby wipes 
bog roll
torch 
blow up bed 
duvet 
pillow 
survival camping kit ( which consists of a shiney blanket thing)


----------



## Guest

oooh yeah...

chair to sit on
table or another chair to put bits on


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahaha BM are you serious...I dont need half that, talk about home comfort. I've slept in worse places :lol:

But thanks both for the list will help me when I get my ass in gear to get sorted.

Plus BM what time you reaching the train station?


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> survival camping kit ( which consists of a shiney blanket thing)


We are not camping in the wilderness :lol:

I just peed my pants at that item :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahaha BM are you serious...I dont need half that, talk about home comfort. I've slept in worse places :lol:


i agree .... she doesnt need that second chair


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> We are not camping in the wilderness :lol:
> 
> I just peed my pants at that item :lol:


when we get lost and are freezing to death you will regret saying that :glare:


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahaha BM are you serious...I dont need half that, talk about home comfort. I've slept in worse places :lol:
> 
> But thanks both for the list will help me when I get my ass in gear to get sorted.
> 
> Plus BM what time you reaching the train station?


you may well be laughing but it all fits with a roll of duck tape I'll be fine


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> can someone write me a list please  Im new to camping


Heres mine


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours


:blush: youve already seen mine :blushing:


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> i agree .... she doesnt need that second chair


And when you are sat on your chair with nowhere to put your glass of wine you will regret saying that :glare:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thanks BC - you gotta look after me ya see as you are all 'responsible' (  ) adults!  :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> Heres mine


yay im not going to be the only one in leggins and fuggs


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thanks BC - you gotta look after me ya see as you are all 'responsible' (  ) adults!  :lol:


I resent that comment... I am just pretending :lol:


----------



## Guest

I knew I forgot something  ... WAX STRIPS


----------



## Marley boy

right what activities are we going to do then because im not having everyone sitting around like boring old farts all weekend


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> right what activities are we going to do then because im not having everyone sitting around like boring old farts all weekend


:lol: :lol:

I thought after everyone's arrive Friday we won't have time for much so I'm bringing the bible I thought we could read a story each... then settle down with a cup of horlicks.

next day go to the lake feed the duckies... go looking for the native lesser spotted dick fish then return for lunch... we could then go on a short wildlife walk and return for dinner, bible stories and horlicks then next day is hometime 

is that not fun enough for you? you missy could do with learning about that man who built a boat 

I am of course kidding and as a qualified teacher and brownie guider I have plenty enough planned for those who want to be entertained


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I thought after everyone's arrive Friday we won't have time for much so I'm bringing the bible I thought we could read a story each... then settle down with a cup of horlicks.
> 
> next day go to the lake feed the duckies... go looking for the native lesser spotted dick fish then return for lunch... we could then go on a short wildlife walk and return for dinner, bible stories and horlicks then next day is hometime
> 
> is that not fun enough for you? you missy could do with learning about that man who built a boat
> 
> I am of course kidding and as a qualified teacher and brownie guider I have plenty enough planned for those who want to be entertained


I love you BM :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> I love you BM :001_wub:


awww I love you too :001_wub:

:lol:

on another note i want the hawaiian blue hoodie but nothing remotely blue is being worn by me :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im gunna bring me best hoodie..Its awsome, dark blues and ever so cosy...we have seen alot together, its been pretty grim and dirty at times to!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Doesnt it look sooooo warm!  This piccie was in 2008  - and that wee fox is now right where it should be


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Doesnt it look sooooo warm!  This piccie was in 2008  - and that wee fox is now right where it should be


awwwwwwwww that's tooo cute 

where is it now? you didn't make it into a camp blanket?? :crying:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I ate him  :lol: - no its back in the wild  I helped hand feed him from 2 days old..Hang on will show ya.


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> I ate him  :lol: - no its back in the wild  I helped hand feed him from 2 days old..Hang on will show ya.


Awww that's your name... little miss foxy mumma 

how cute... i love cute little things  that's why I love my husband so much...


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahaha - Foxy mumma :lol: - I love cute things to, but believe me theres nothing cute about a fox cub!


----------



## Marley boy

i got my stuff from vista print two weeks early  its all really good but the top is huge... oh well im getting my moneys worth in fabric 










Presley wanted to investigate


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I got my tshirt to, but its abit boring  - will get a pic soon 

Heres mine, and please excuse the rosettes im having a sort out in my room and cant find a place for the rest of these :lol:
BUT what ever you do, do not tell me mother that I have left the rest just dumped on the dogs bed  - she would kill me, maybe I should have cropped the photo incase she sees this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marley boy

lol love it!! naked butt lover :smilewinkgrin:...... and dont lie DD you wanted to show off your rosettes


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> lol love it!! naked butt lover :smilewinkgrin:...... and dont lie DD you wanted to show off your rosettes


aha well I am proud of them  I had them in a drawn, but need the draw for other things - so have dumped them there, until I work out where to put them - I have no where for the ickle bundle  - I would have choose better ones if I wanted to show off haha 

I is the naked but lover :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> aha well I am proud of them  I had them in a drawn, but need the draw for other things - so have dumped them there, until I work out where to put them - I have no where for the ickle bundle
> 
> I is the naked but lover :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


i would pin them all to some sort of jacket and where them everyday  you will look like a crazy woman but hey... aren't we all?


----------



## Cassia

Loving that t-shirt DD!  
And also those rosettes!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> i would pin them all to some sort of jacket and where them everyday  you will look like a crazy woman but hey... aren't we all?


lmao.. I wouldnt fit them all on one jacket and couldnt pick which ones  - once we have finished decorating the living room, we will pin some up with photos..


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> Loving that t-shirt DD!
> And also those rosettes!


Thanks Cassia  - Il have to take a piccie of all our rosettes/cards ect' for you one day


----------



## Guest

Lol was too busy looking at the photo DD and got on the wrong bus :lol:

Love it hun, looks very effective... Mine looks like a 5 year olds t-shirt.. Im guessing it will be so stained by friday night that no one will ever see it


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Lol was too busy looking at the photo DD and got on the wrong bus :lol:
> 
> Love it hun, looks very effective... Mine looks like a 5 year olds t-shirt.. Im guessing it will be so stained by friday night that no one will ever see it


aha what are you like  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Lol was too busy looking at the photo DD and got on the wrong bus :lol:
> 
> Love it hun, looks very effective... Mine looks like a 5 year olds t-shirt.. Im guessing it will be so stained by friday night that no one will ever see it


hmy: stained with what?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> hmy: stained with what?


That was brave to ask  :lol:


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> hmy: stained with what?


My mouth is rather small and things destined for it usually end up on my top... it's a problem I'm working on


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> My mouth is rather small and things destined for it usually end up on my top... it's a problem I'm working on


*giggle* your mouth small *giggle*


----------



## metame

(i'm officially not coming now!)


----------



## dobermummy

metame said:


> (i'm officially not coming now!)


 why not?


----------



## metame

mumof6 said:


> why not?


loads of reasons.


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Thanks Cassia  - Il have to take a piccie of all our rosettes/cards ect' for you one day


I bet you got so many!!!!!!!


----------



## sarybeagle

i know you'll spot me a mile off, or at least hear the beagles before you see them 

But I got this just to make sure, we are called team beagle at training and what with the twilight influence I just had to have it


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> i know you'll spot me a mile off, or at least hear the beagles before you see them
> 
> But I got this just to make sure, we are called team beagle at training and what with the twilight influence I just had to have it


OMG I love it   

Your text woke me up with a smile this morning hun, I soooooooooo can't wait to see you again. I have missed you like crazy 

I cannot wait to see Mooky again :001_wub: and bella of course. I think there may be tears when I see big boy again... and you of course


----------



## sarybeagle

Aww sorry I woke you :crying: availability has been handed in so I'm off that weekend  still thinking it will be Saturday we come. 

Mooky boy can't wait to show you his sexy look, and give you lots of kisses and loves. I'm sure there will be tears (keiths a terrible cry baby   )


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Aww sorry I woke you :crying: availability has been handed in so I'm off that weekend  still thinking it will be Saturday we come.
> 
> Mooky boy can't wait to show you his sexy look, and give you lots of kisses and loves. I'm sure there will be tears (keiths a terrible cry baby   )


Don't be sorry it's nice to get a text my phone had cobwebs growing over it 

Saturday is fine as long as I get hugs  With the last few weeks the thought of seeing you all makes me smile.

Tell the sexy lad I am very proud of him... and cannot wait for snuggles. I wonder if he recognises me :huh:

I'm wondering whether to do the relaxed saunter over to you all or run to you in slow motion like they do during films where they are reunited? ummm decisions :lol:

Really though you've made my entire 2011


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't be sorry it's nice to get a text my phone had cobwebs growing over it
> 
> Saturday is fine as long as I get hugs  With the last few weeks the thought of seeing you all makes me smile.
> 
> Tell the sexy lad I am very proud of him... and cannot wait for snuggles. I wonder if he recognises me :huh:
> 
> I'm wondering whether to do the relaxed saunter over to you all or run to you in slow motion like they do during films where they are reunited? ummm decisions :lol:
> 
> Really though you've made my entire 2011


Of course you get hugs  and I'm pretty certain he'll remember you  I'm sure he's not forgotten the raiding the bins whilst you were naked :blush2::smilewinkgrin:

Omg I really snorted then and startled both dogs reading the slow mo reunited scene :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Of course you get hugs  and I'm pretty certain he'll remember you  I'm sure he's not forgotten the raiding the bins whilst you were naked :blush2::smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Omg I really snorted then and startled both dogs reading the slow mo reunited scene :001_tt1:


I think I'd scare them running at them like a loon. Oh dear don't remind me.

Crash bang whallop... oh dear mooks is in the bin... I am naked... Oh no the chicken carcass... Ruuuuuuuuun!!!!

:lol:

He kept me fit I'll give him that


----------



## Guest

I'm getting this printed on a wine glass


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I'm getting this printed on a wine glass


love it 

i still need ideas for a tshirt and hoodie


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> love it
> 
> i still need ideas for a tshirt and hoodie


the shop are designing mine tomorrow need to look thursday at the mock up and decide on slogan at back.

I wanted

PF camp
either "BM" or "Busters Mummy" or "Beagle Mum" underneath

Then on the back the slogan

I'm now loving the "You'd drink too if you owned a beagle"

:lol:

but it's so tough

Pure Animal suggested "One Woman Distaster Zone"  he got an abrupt 'Oi fartface' lol :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

im thinking i might have beautiful freak on mine


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> im thinking i might have beautiful freak on mine


Beautiful freak? no, no..Beautiful yes, freak no


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> Beautiful freak? no, no..Beautiful yes, freak no


Oh i am a freak, I even had a bloke walk up to me in tesco and say to me 'you are so wrong you're right' :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> Oh i am a freak, I even had a bloke walk up to me in tesco and say to me 'you are so wrong you're right' :lol:


:lol: charming


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> :lol: charming


I know I just stood their not knowing what to say and he walked off :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> I know I just stood their not knowing what to say and he walked off :lol:


You should be 'Little Miss Misunderstood (or is that to much of a mouthful :lol:..) - You are far from a freak  

- You should have poked him, in his eyes.


----------



## dobermummy

Devil-Dogz said:


> You should be 'Little Miss Misunderstood (or is that to much of a mouthful :lol:..) - You are far from a freak
> 
> - You should have poked him, in his eyes.


:lol: if I'd poked him in the eyes he might then think I'm so wrong I'm just wrong :lol:

I like little miss misunderstood


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 said:


> :lol: if I'd poked him in the eyes he might then think I'm so wrong I'm just wrong :lol:
> 
> Imlike little miss misunderstood


haha - well I would rather be totally wrong, than so wrong that I was right if it meant the cheeky bugger didnt get away with being so rude


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> Oh i am a freak, I even had a bloke walk up to me in tesco and say to me 'you are so wrong you're right' :lol:


You're perfect in every way xxxx


----------



## Guest

2:15am and I've finished playing Tetris with my suitcase 

It zips up and I have space for more :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I dont think you need anything else' lol


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont think you need anything else' lol


I beg to differ... Ive had to sacrifice a pair of trousers, a tshirt and coat. Then remembered slovenia. Nothing would fit in my bag. On the way there my mate and I had packed using that vacuum bags. We both tried sucking through a straw but in the end I wore 3 pairs of trousers, 4 pairs of socks, 5 tshirts and 2 coats. It seemed like a good idea until we were told to strip down to our bottom layer after the bubble/water pistol caused a full scale security alert in the middle of ljubljana airport   

I have no issues about wearing several pairs of clothes if they dont fit  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> You're perfect in every way xxxx


:blushing:

ETA not sure you would say that if you saw my hair this morning its yellow


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> :blushing:
> 
> ETA not sure you would say that if you saw my hair this morning its yellow


It would remind me of sunshine xxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleW

Does anyone need a tent? 


 I have a 10 man 2 room hyperdome for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Guest

NicoleW said:


> Does anyone need a tent?
> 
> I have a 10 man 2 room hyperdome for sale if anyone is interested


Don't tempt me :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a tent addiction 

We now have 7


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Don't tempt me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have a tent addiction
> 
> We now have 7


10 man, that would test your erecting skills


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> 10 man, that would test your erecting skills


I could erect 10 men no problem


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> 10 man, that would test your erecting skills


from what ive heard bm has no problem with her erecting skills, and i would be there to help her


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> It would remind me of sunshine xxxxxxx


:nonod: more like dog sick yellow 

but ive now got a red on so that will be interesting :lol:


----------



## Guest

errrrrm that's not a good sign :lol:

Just tried calling the campsite... in fact been trying for a few days and it cuts off. Now I had a *beep this number has not been recognised* its the number I've always called.

Either they've blocked my number :lol: or they heard we were coming and shut up shop for the winter


----------



## dobermummy

its obviously you :lol:

i have just spoken to someone and everything is ok


----------



## Guest

Panic over the poor guy is working on his own and had to get someone to help answer the phones. They are receiving so many calls that they are bouncing off the switchboard :lol:

And relax BM 

They have not read this thread...or blocked my number


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> its obviously you :lol:
> 
> i have just spoken to someone and everything is ok


The guy on the phone asked if I was calling from Cornwall as I have a funny accent 

I panicked then and wondered if I'd given them my correct address 

We then started talking about random stuff... it was so funny :lol:


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> The guy on the phone asked if I was calling from Cornwall as I have a funny accent
> 
> I panicked then and wondered if I'd given them my correct address
> 
> We then started talking about random stuff... it was so funny :lol:


 i dropped the phone while talking to the woman coz i dont like taking on the phone and then started to sing to myself while i bent down to pick it up to calm myself down and the woman asked me if i was singing to her


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> i dropped the phone while talking to the woman coz i dont like taking on the phone and then started to sing to myself while i bent down to pick it up to calm myself down and the woman asked me if i was singing to her


you never sing to me 

what did you sing?


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> you never sing to me
> 
> what did you sing?


when my hair is finished i will phone you and sing you a song 

i was singing lithium


----------



## Guest

mumof6 said:


> when my hair is finished i will phone you and sing you a song
> 
> i was singing lithium


:lol: :lol: :lol: great song


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: great song


yeah it is, but not when sung by me :lol:

my hair is so bright no one is gonna need a torch at night


----------



## sarybeagle

BM talking of happy hardcore has made me dig out my iPod and you've got to listen to these

Q-tex - "Power of Love '97 (The Digital Boy Italian Rave Rem - YouTube

Omg this takes me back!!!!!!!! 



 *warning may contain swearing*


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> BM talking of happy hardcore has made me dig out my iPod and you've got to listen to these
> 
> Q-tex - "Power of Love '97 (The Digital Boy Italian Rave Rem - YouTube
> 
> Omg this takes me back!!!!!!!! THE LOVE OF MY LIFE IS U - DJ VIBES and LIVELEE @ Helter Skelter 1996 - HAPPY HARDCORE - YouTube *warning may contain swearing*


OMG love it 

My tent is gonna be the party zone


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> OMG love it
> 
> My tent is gonna be the party zone


this statement reassures my suspisions of lack of sleep over the weekend 

i dont know wht to put on my hoodie and where to get it from!


----------



## babycham2002

lil muppet said:


> this statement reassures my suspisions of lack of sleep over the weekend
> 
> i dont know wht to put on my hoodie and where to get it from!


they done mine really quickly
CAMLAB (Swindon) Home Page

mines pretty plain
just username really
i wanted to be able to wear it in the future too


----------



## dobermummy

babycham2002 said:


> they done mine really quickly
> CAMLAB (Swindon) Home Page
> 
> mines pretty plain
> *just username really*
> i wanted to be able to wear it in the future too


 i havent put my username on mine i forgot


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/adult-chat/188076-fao-camp-members.html#post1061379289

sorry :crying:


----------



## dobermummy

Buster's Mummy said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/adult-chat/188076-fao-camp-members.html#post1061379289
> 
> sorry :crying:


you are a









you have nothing to be sorry for and i replied to that thread too


----------



## lil muppet

:crying: :crying: please come :crying: :crying:


----------



## babycham2002

i no allowed in adult chat, whats it say? 




What else do I need to buy for camp anyways?
Any ideas anyone?
Sensible as you can manage please :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> sensible as you can manage please :smilewinkgrin:


   

not sure they can be classed as 'sensible' per se


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> not sure they can be classed as 'sensible' per se


wouldnt expect anything less :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> wouldnt expect anything less :smilewinkgrin:


I've just put a kilt on my shopping list... tis a long...long... long story


----------



## Guest

Do I risk taking a digital camera and falling in the lake or take a few of those disposable cameras?


----------



## Pure Animal

One more for the PF Camping Weekend..........Meeeeeeeeee   

Sorry to put a downer on the event   

I'm going to be joining you, probably around lunch-time on the Saturday until the Sunday.

My identity will finally be revealed   

Make sure you have dark sunglasses, like this chappy 

xx


----------



## Cassia

Buster's Mummy said:


> Do I risk taking a digital camera and falling in the lake or take a few of those disposable cameras?


Wait.... your coming now?
I was told you wasn't.....
are you or are you not? 
make up your mind! hehehe!
I WANT YOU THERE.


----------



## natty01

hi 
what will you be doing i only live 25 mins away i may be able to pop along for the day.



Buster's Mummy said:


> Well as its moved on I thought I'd re-advertise the event. I have found a central location and emailled them.
> 
> So now I really need names:
> 
> 
> *BM* booked
> *Hawksport* booked
> *Jamie* booked
> *niki *booked
> *marley boy*bonked
> *Lil-Muppe*t Sharing with BM
> *Nicky10* booked
> *Eroswoof*_ - booked_
> *Golden Shadow* booked
> *Metame* sharing with Golden Shadow
> *Babycham2002*booked
> *cassia*
> *devil dogz*
> *jaspers bloke*
> 
> If you are genuinely interested and able to get to Billing Aquadrome - Northampton Friday 16th - Sunday 18th September.
> 
> dogs are allowed
> we can have the non-electric pitch for tents which is cheaper.
> 
> The £15 per pitch deposit has to be paid today and the balance 28 days before we go or the full £30 can be paid NOW.
> The booking reference number is 74019 it's under the name of Sims
> 
> Telephone number is 01524 781453
> 
> *CAMP CHAMP OLYMPICS*
> 
> TEAM BLUE
> Nicky10
> devil dogz
> 
> TEAM RED
> 
> Babycham
> Marleyboy
> cassia
> jamie


----------



## Guest

Cassia said:


> Wait.... your coming now?
> I was told you wasn't.....
> are you or are you not?
> make up your mind! hehehe!
> I WANT YOU THERE.


Its was touch and go. I've been quite poorly but back to work Thursday and hoping that recovery will really start after a break away 

I am going


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> One more for the PF Camping Weekend..........Meeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on the event
> 
> I'm going to be joining you, probably around lunch-time on the Saturday until the Sunday.
> 
> My identity will finally be revealed
> 
> Make sure you have dark sunglasses, like this chappy
> 
> xx


Lunchtime??? can't you make it any earlier? *ponders* or lunchtime works well... bring a maccy D's with you 

Glad you can make it hun.

Your identity?? wait!!! I have several photos here 

xxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow

Pure Animal said:


> One more for the PF Camping Weekend..........Meeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on the event
> 
> I'm going to be joining you, probably around lunch-time on the Saturday until the Sunday.
> 
> My identity will finally be revealed
> 
> Make sure you have dark sunglasses, like this chappy
> 
> xx


Haha why do we need sunglasses, is it the Essex tan?! 

I'm coming from Chelmsford not really sure when I'm going and there is a chance I might not, but nice to know of local folk. Not got a dog have you


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Your identity?? wait!!! I have several photos here
> 
> xxxx


Is it after the watershed?? I'm not sure the world is ready!!


----------



## Guest

natty01 said:


> hi
> what will you be doing i only live 25 mins away i may be able to pop along for the day.


We are meeting up and going camping. Some will have their dogs and go for walks on the site. We will probably do a quiz Friday night and a few games during the day but nothing solid is planned.

be nice to meet you if you can come for the day or if you are able to camp for a night


----------



## babycham2002

natty01 said:


> hi
> what will you be doing i only live 25 mins away i may be able to pop along for the day.


come along, all are welcome


----------



## Guest

Not long to go now guys  

Whos getting a little excited? :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Marley boy

me me me me me me me me me .......... oh yes me  i need a wee, just thought i would share that


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> me me me me me me me me me .......... oh yes me  i need a wee, just thought i would share that


You make me laugh


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> Not long to go now guys
> 
> Whos getting a little excited? :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


wahoooooo


----------



## Guest

is this loads of woman camping?????im in!!!


----------



## Guest

albert 1970 said:


> is this loads of woman camping?????im in!!!


And a couple of men


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> And a couple of men


I have backup?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I have backup?


You do.... you make it sound like a military operation


----------



## Cassia

I got to admit guys and girls I'm extremely worried and anxious...
I've just been to quite a few camping trip review sites and nearly all reviews are very bad 
I'm a very nervous person and after everything I've read... I'm really worried about it all.

:crying: 
Scared.


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> I got to admit guys and girls I'm extremely worried and anxious...
> I've just been to quite a few camping trip review sites and nearly all reviews are very bad
> I'm a very nervous person and after everything I've read... I'm really worried about it all.
> 
> :crying:
> Scared.


dont worry about it chicken 
and congrats on your 1000th post

I checked the sites ages ago, 
itll be fine
i staye in a beautiful 5 star hotel in mexico a couple of years ago and the reviews on it were shocking, it was the most incredible place ive ever been too 

people only write reviews if its bad

never good x


----------



## Guest

Wrote a long post and PF went down :cursing:


----------



## Guest

I was made aware of the reviews yesterday and to be fair Im not concerned. Where I work 97% of the correspondence we get is complaining about the service, staff and people even complain about the tide times. The newspaper will always print bad stuff and people will always write in with complaints. When the prices were put up everyone complained fabricating things as they went. People are more likely to complain than they are to compliment. I admit that if I have been unhappy with a service or shop I will use sites such as Dooyoo and Ciao to voice my disgust yet I rarely thank or recognise how good something is human nature I am afraid easier to moan than to praise 

I have stayed at hotels and campsites as part of organised charity/voluntary events and must admit that at time we have been noisy and not always thought about the others on site. I notice that 80% of the bad reviews were during busy times of the year or coincided with jeep shows, motorbike rallies, car shows or organised conventions. A lot of campsites have a no group policy and unfortunately Billing is the only place that allows groups as such and there will always be the issue of people drinking, talking all hours and not considering others. 

I also note that a lot of the complaints were about the facilities (swimming, fairground, shop) I doubt we would have used these places anyway really. The toilets from many of the reviews were average and whilst the showers may be a short walk from the tents most reviews stated that they were well maintained and cleaned.

I started reading many of the reviews and panicked thinking that it applied to us but many were complaining about the state of caravans and their neighbours (travellers) we are in a field during mid September I would be very surprised if there are the hoards of kids and chavs that have been mentioned in the reviews. 

I have been to Butlins, Haven and Pontins and been shocked by the language of some drunks and the behaviour of some kids I am afraid you are likely to get that anywhere. Not all parents look after their kids and do allow them to cause mayhem. This isnt a 5* / platinum campsite. 

I must say I read the reviews and was a little concerned, its quite natural to be and the more bad reviews I read the more I worry but we just need to accept that its in the British culture to moan. If I look at the company I work for or typed it into a search engine there would be 90% more bad stuff than positive stuff. Doesnt mean a thing really as we meet targets, operate a strict complaints procedure and most of the stuff they are complaining about is total codswhallop! 

Im feeling pretty satisfied that the weekend will go fine, from what I am aware of we are nowhere near the caravans and there are no organised events that weekend 

If anything Id imagine after Marley Boy has had a few drinks well be apologising to the rest of the campsite


----------



## Guest

Just to add people will always complain about the bad things but there is also personal choice. This time last year we went to London for a week and knowing we only wanted a base to sleep as we'd spend most of the week out and about we opted for a cheap B+B style hotel. There was:
89 1* reviews, 
26 2* reviews
1 5* review 

and the 5* review was by the manager :lol:

we loves our stay, the drink in the bar was cheap (many said it was dear) the food was beautiful (many said it was disgusting) and the staff were lovely (many said they were rude) the only issue we had was the one night after our concert the hotel was locked and they had a kerfew (all residents in by 1am) we were late and had a trouble getting in but they let us in no problems 

Some people bring problems on themselves with a chip on their shoulder or attitude. 

The reviews of Butlins on Dooyoo are shocking but I adore the place 

The same with Macdonalds, KFC, First Choice and Primark


----------



## Cassia

Buster's Mummy said:


> I was made aware of the reviews yesterday and to be fair Im not concerned. Where I work 97% of the correspondence we get is complaining about the service, staff and people even complain about the tide times. The newspaper will always print bad stuff and people will always write in with complaints. When the prices were put up everyone complained fabricating things as they went. People are more likely to complain than they are to compliment. I admit that if I have been unhappy with a service or shop I will use sites such as Dooyoo and Ciao to voice my disgust yet I rarely thank or recognise how good something is human nature I am afraid easier to moan than to praise
> 
> I have stayed at hotels and campsites as part of organised charity/voluntary events and must admit that at time we have been noisy and not always thought about the others on site. I notice that 80% of the bad reviews were during busy times of the year or coincided with jeep shows, motorbike rallies, car shows or organised conventions. A lot of campsites have a no group policy and unfortunately Billing is the only place that allows groups as such and there will always be the issue of people drinking, talking all hours and not considering others.
> 
> I also note that a lot of the complaints were about the facilities (swimming, fairground, shop) I doubt we would have used these places anyway really. The toilets from many of the reviews were average and whilst the showers may be a short walk from the tents most reviews stated that they were well maintained and cleaned.
> 
> I started reading many of the reviews and panicked thinking that it applied to us but many were complaining about the state of caravans and their neighbours (travellers) we are in a field during mid September I would be very surprised if there are the hoards of kids and chavs that have been mentioned in the reviews.
> 
> I have been to Butlins, Haven and Pontins and been shocked by the language of some drunks and the behaviour of some kids I am afraid you are likely to get that anywhere. Not all parents look after their kids and do allow them to cause mayhem. This isnt a 5* / platinum campsite.
> 
> I must say I read the reviews and was a little concerned, its quite natural to be and the more bad reviews I read the more I worry but we just need to accept that its in the British culture to moan. If I look at the company I work for or typed it into a search engine there would be 90% more bad stuff than positive stuff. Doesnt mean a thing really as we meet targets, operate a strict complaints procedure and most of the stuff they are complaining about is total codswhallop!
> 
> Im feeling pretty satisfied that the weekend will go fine, from what I am aware of we are nowhere near the caravans and there are no organised events that weekend
> 
> If anything Id imagine after Marley Boy has had a few drinks well be apologising to the rest of the campsite


Ok, really hope your right BM 
I'm not bringing Dobby though just incase because he's already a very skittish, nervy puppy.
I'm still excited though lol!


----------



## Guest

There are some really bad reviews but some good ones too. This one seems quite articulate...



> All round fun and very friendly staff
> 
> Reviewed September 5, 2011
> 
> *NEW*
> 
> Despite reading the reviews for this camp site and not being a regular camper, I booked for a party of 10 adults as a work party weekend break. The site was easy to find and we were arriving at different times/days so the booking was a bit convoluted. The booking staff were very helpful prior to arriving and booking was painless. I had been once before as a child and the site was a very different place. The pitches were all clean and tidy once you worked out the numbers were burnt into the ground. We had four pitches in Teal field( meadow). Not too far from the swimming complex, which granted is modest in size but by no means inadequate. The building was modern, clean, well serviced and offers great decking over the Marina for alfresco eating. There were regular (and I mean regular) patrols by security, who helped campers with a number of things, Bailiffs and staff driving round emptying bins and litter collecting.
> There was plenty to do and see, and I was so impressed how even fellow campers were polite and friendly. Obviously there was the odd neighbour from hell family or Chavs scattered about but strikes me alcohol can bring that out in almost any group. Security ensured that there was no interruption to fellow campers enjoyment. Toilet blocks were basic but good enough, clean and regularly cleaned. The only time I saw otherwise was the occasional lazy bugger who had not been trained to flush the toilet. Certainly staff were in attendance frequently. The showers - adequate at best with a corridor of walled cubicles and a curtain divide. A fixed head on the wall on a rather short push button timer. The cubicles are deep for a reason, you press the button and run to the back of the cubicle to get wet!! an annoyance but not the end of the world. No where to store clothes so there is a risk of them getting wet, I will take them in a plastic bag next time - YES, I shall go again. All in all, although a weekend, a very pleasant one and definitely a decently cheap break for families on a budget, which many are these days. Oh, and there are caravans to rent (not bad) and camping pods. I never got to see inside one, but they were a little compact, rather like kennels and definately not the sort you see on Country House Rescue. But I think the criticisms are rather harsh - Give it a go! I never thought I would, but I did, and may have caught a camping bug! --- oh one thing I noticed - no disabled access to showers/toilets.
> 
> Visited September 2011


Many of the poor reviews are 'ranty' in style and look as if they were written by a chav.


----------



## Guest

Also just to clarify a lot of the bad reviews were by people staying in caravans.

Another recent review people in tents...



> Make up you own mind!
> 
> Reviewed August 8, 2011
> 
> This was our first camping trip as a family and we went with some friends. After booking 3 nights a number of months ago, I was very worried after reading some of the reviews here. But we went with an open mind.
> 
> The park overall is very nice and can accommodate what looks like over a thousand campers. We went mid week and it wasn't that busy. But because of this there was lots of bird poo around - it is home to lots of geese, ducks and swans.
> 
> The pitch was very big, with enough room to accommodate the car. As we went with friends we also had a area between the two tents which we used. As this was our first camping holiday we didn't quite know what to expect, but we all had a great time and will be camping in the future. The kids loved the flat areas and being given the freedom to wonder around (not to far!) and goto the park on their own.
> 
> The shower block was a little dated but clean and functional. The toilets were also clean as where the washing up sinks.
> 
> The swimming pool was a little on the cool side but the kids enjoyed themselves, especially on the slide which my 6 year old loved. For two days we spent over 2hours in the pool each day. On our last day, which was a Saturday, you were only allowed a 1 hour session due to demand (first week of the 6 weeks holiday).
> 
> The Friday and Saturday got busier, with more people camping. Overall the noise levels were acceptable - you always get the clowns walking back at 11pm from the pub forgetting how thin tents are. We we're disturbed at 8am on the Saturday by new neighbours setting up their tent - a downside of the early pitching times.
> 
> As stated above the pool was good fun but the changing rooms weren't clean and the locker keys had safety pins and not wrist bands. The bar was normal prices for this sort of venue.
> 
> The Fair was fun and good value, £1 per ride per child, with the dodgems being £2. You need to purchase tokens but you get extra tokens for purchasing £10 and £20s worth.
> 
> The website is woefully out of date.
> 
> The onsite shop was overpriced compared to Tesco Express but acceptable.
> 
> The gate security were polite, gave us a map on arrival, and gave directions to our pitch. Security was patrolling often. We saw no signs of trouble, and people looked out for each others children.
> 
> As a first camping experience, the site had all the right amenities, and we thoroughly enjoyed or stay.
> 
> If we were to stop again I would avoid weekends.
> 
> Would we go back? Yes but not for a while as we want to experience other sites around the country.


I'm just worried about the bird poo  and one review mentioned snakes


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I went there when I was about 12 - with friends of the family, was a nice week end. - apart from the rain  certainly nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest

This one made me laugh  Hawksport has promised not to take his guitar this time, he's not promised he won't sing though 



> Better than expected.
> Reviewed June 26, 2011 After reading previous reviews I had low expectations. I was pleasantly surprised at how good our weekend was. Staff were courteous, the children loved the pool and the fair. We stayed two nights in a camping pod with the only spoiler being some fool who thought he could sing and play guitar at 1 in the morning. The earlier reviews seem to be somewhat harsh.


----------



## Guest

Buster's Mummy said:


> Wrote a long post and PF went down :cursing:


I didn't notice pf go down I've been on here all day.

Hope you ll have a great time camping.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Reviews have made me rethink the food situ. Don't think I'll bring my gas stove or anything now I'll just eat packet foods I think


----------



## hawksport

Buster's Mummy said:


> Also just to clarify a lot of the bad reviews were by people staying in caravans.
> 
> Another recent review people in tents...
> 
> I'm just worried about the bird poo  and one review mentioned snakes


Arni will soon eat all the goose poo and a few little snakes won't hurt you


----------



## bullet

hawksport said:


> Arni will soon eat all the goose poo and a few little snakes won't hurt you


I dunno, look at adam and eve


----------



## babycham2002

GoldenShadow said:


> Reviews have made me rethink the food situ. Don't think I'll bring my gas stove or anything now I'll just eat packet foods I think


what cause of germies?

sorry if im being thick lol


----------



## lil muppet

go have a look at my bbq thread! right because jamie has pulled out i have no way of getting there... who is coming past bedford??

at least busta mumma is coming! sooo happy!


----------



## GoldenShadow

babycham2002 said:


> what cause of germies?
> 
> sorry if im being thick lol


Yep and apparently lack of washing up facilities or something too. So I will just east things ready done in packets. Like chocolate brioche. And twirl bites. And biscuits.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

lil muppet said:


> at least busta mumma is coming! sooo happy!


Awwww thanks 

can't wait to meet ya xx


----------



## lil muppet

fancy a bit of my bbq hun?


----------



## lil muppet

GoldenShadow said:


> Yep and apparently lack of washing up facilities or something too. So I will just east things ready done in packets. Like chocolate brioche. And twirl bites. And biscuits.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm :yesnod:


your welcome to my bbq on friday night!


----------



## Cranmer

You're going to Billing, there ARE washing up facilities there, in between Gingers toilets, near the sluice there are a couple of big sinks with stainless steel drainers.


----------



## bullet

I hope to get there, but weve started getting viewings for our house, so fingers crossed


----------



## lil muppet

any offers to take me??


----------



## Guest

lil muppet said:


> fancy a bit of my bbq hun?


Of course.. are you cooking? I'm no good with fire type things


----------



## Cranmer

lil muppet said:


> any offers to take me??


Wait....you've got all this meat and don't even know how you're getting there?

I like you, you're unconventional!


----------



## hawksport

lil muppet said:


> any offers to take me??


As in give you a lift?


----------



## bullet

lil muppet said:


> any offers to take me??


That could be taken on so many levels.......................again


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lil muppet said:


> any offers to take me??


well I am not meant to be going..  - but, can you get a train to aylesbury train station?


----------



## Marley boy

my nan gave me a disposable bbq thingy  how many women does it take to light a bbq? ..... we shall find out


----------



## 1290423

hawksport said:


> As in give you a lift?


Choice wording Lil
the imagination DID wander!


----------



## lil muppet

lol i mean take me as in take to to northhampton your dirty buggers! thank you dd and can get to the station but i have to go into london to change


----------



## lil muppet

DT said:


> the imagination DID wander!
> Knowing lilmuppet


um i will have you know that im a good girl now! cut my tae me sessions down to 1 an hour! im getting there!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahh your the other direction to the way we would need to go - plus I would have to leave sat night, so you would be stranded. :lol:


----------



## Cranmer

lil muppet said:


> lol i mean take me as in take to to northhampton your dirty buggers! thank you dd and can get to the station but i have to go into london to change


I'd offer, but you dont know me - i may be going past there on Saturday (not sure yet) on my way up to Sheffield.


----------



## 1290423

Erm now be the time to tell ya! My Bordie and me have decided to go away for the weekend!


----------



## 1290423

Cranmer said:


> I'd offer, but you dont know me - i may be going past there on Saturday (not sure yet) on my way up to Sheffield.


are sheffield on red alert?


----------



## Pure Animal

lil muppet said:


> go have a look at my bbq thread! right because jamie has pulled out i have no way of getting there... who is coming past bedford??
> 
> at least busta mumma is coming! sooo happy!


I am coming past Bedford.........BUT........not until the day after you want to be there   

Oh and don't get too excited about Busta Mumma..........she's not all that      

Love ya BM xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Pure Animal said:


> Oh and don't get too excited about Busta Mumma..........she's not all that


Your profile was correct then when it said you was a wee liar!


----------



## natty01

i was there the other weekend , the toilets didnt have toilet paper or soap so you may want to bring your own just incase.



Buster's Mummy said:


> I was made aware of the reviews yesterday and to be fair Im not concerned. Where I work 97% of the correspondence we get is complaining about the service, staff and people even complain about the tide times. The newspaper will always print bad stuff and people will always write in with complaints. When the prices were put up everyone complained fabricating things as they went. People are more likely to complain than they are to compliment. I admit that if I have been unhappy with a service or shop I will use sites such as Dooyoo and Ciao to voice my disgust yet I rarely thank or recognise how good something is human nature I am afraid easier to moan than to praise
> 
> I have stayed at hotels and campsites as part of organised charity/voluntary events and must admit that at time we have been noisy and not always thought about the others on site. I notice that 80% of the bad reviews were during busy times of the year or coincided with jeep shows, motorbike rallies, car shows or organised conventions. A lot of campsites have a no group policy and unfortunately Billing is the only place that allows groups as such and there will always be the issue of people drinking, talking all hours and not considering others.
> 
> I also note that a lot of the complaints were about the facilities (swimming, fairground, shop) I doubt we would have used these places anyway really. The toilets from many of the reviews were average and whilst the showers may be a short walk from the tents most reviews stated that they were well maintained and cleaned.
> 
> I started reading many of the reviews and panicked thinking that it applied to us but many were complaining about the state of caravans and their neighbours (travellers) we are in a field during mid September I would be very surprised if there are the hoards of kids and chavs that have been mentioned in the reviews.
> 
> I have been to Butlins, Haven and Pontins and been shocked by the language of some drunks and the behaviour of some kids I am afraid you are likely to get that anywhere. Not all parents look after their kids and do allow them to cause mayhem. This isnt a 5* / platinum campsite.
> 
> I must say I read the reviews and was a little concerned, its quite natural to be and the more bad reviews I read the more I worry but we just need to accept that its in the British culture to moan. If I look at the company I work for or typed it into a search engine there would be 90% more bad stuff than positive stuff. Doesnt mean a thing really as we meet targets, operate a strict complaints procedure and most of the stuff they are complaining about is total codswhallop!
> 
> Im feeling pretty satisfied that the weekend will go fine, from what I am aware of we are nowhere near the caravans and there are no organised events that weekend
> 
> If anything Id imagine after Marley Boy has had a few drinks well be apologising to the rest of the campsite


----------



## Cranmer

DT said:


> are sheffield on red alert?


Hah! If its this weekend....which im not so sure this camping is by other comments, and im not one to bother to check these things, then it corresponds with Rotherham v Dagenham, which i am thinking i may go to...but not likely. I have made other plans which are more probable. I go to most games, i dont mind missing a few....saying that, we won tonight....14-13 on penalties


----------



## Cranmer

I must say, i go to Billing 3-4 times a year and i love it. Ive never found there to be a lack of toilet paper, nor soap. Admittedly, i go when big events are on but i dont see why it'd be different any other time. I was last there 2 weekends ago, no problems at all, plenty of paper (there was before i went to Vinnie's anyway...), soap, the only issue i had was a broken toilet pan, which i am sure will by now be fixed. The showers can be a little hit and miss, but its a campsite - what do people expect?


----------



## Guest

Cranmer said:


> Hah! If its this weekend....which im not so sure this camping is by other comments, and im not one to bother to check these things, then it corresponds with Rotherham v Dagenham, which i am thinking i may go to...but not likely. I have made other plans which are more probable. I go to most games, i dont mind missing a few....saying that, we won tonight....14-13 on penalties


Don't think it is this weekend sure I read it is in 8 days on this thread somewhere.


----------



## Cranmer

danielled said:


> Don't think it is this weekend sure I read it is in 8 days on this thread somewhere.


Then i wont be passing, i'll be in the local


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> my nan gave me a disposable bbq thingy  how many women does it take to light a bbq? ..... we shall find out


Just one - but i'd burn the tent down in the process


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> I am coming past Bedford.........BUT........not until the day after you want to be there


Lil muppet could go with DD and PA can take her home :lol:

sorted... Lil Muppet will be like the olympic baton :lol:



Pure Animal said:


> Oh and don't get too excited about Busta Mumma..........she's not all that


:crying:


----------



## Guest

I've packed a magnetic dart board with magnetic darts 

I realised I had one on the back of the spare room door. I had great fun playing with myself... be more fun to play with someone else though


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I had great fun playing with myself... be more fun to play with someone else though


Its always better with someone else


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> Its always better with someone else


I was talking about the darts 

but thanks for taking my quote out of context


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> I like eating boogers :001_tt1:


What do they taste like?


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> What do they taste like?


Nice, much better than earwax


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> Nice, much better than earwax but not quite as good as bum fluff


LOL BM is in a naughty mood tonight


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> LOL BM is in a naughty mood tonight


ha ha your bad!!!! hmy:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> What do they taste like?


salty, but not as salty as other things


----------



## Guest

Devil-Dogz said:


> salty, but not as salty as other things


Like crisps :aureola:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> Like crisps :aureola:


Exactly


----------



## lil muppet

so hang on have we actually sorted out if someone can bring me?


----------



## Guest

lil muppet said:


> so hang on have we actually sorted out if someone can bring me?


DD? and Pure Animal take you home??

Wasnt that what we agreed?

Did I imagine that conversation?


----------



## lil muppet

sorry no you did not imagine that but i could not rememeber that! is she coming on friday then?


----------



## Guest

lil muppet said:


> sorry no you did not imagine that but i could not rememeber that! is she coming on friday then?


Yeah shes going friday leaving saturday, Pure Animal is going sat and sure he'll be able to take you home


----------



## lil muppet

right i need to get hold of her tommorow!


----------



## Marley boy

this time next week i will be running round like a blue arsed fly getting packed for camp  im so excited woooooo hoooooo *does a little dance*


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> this time next week i will be running round like a blue arsed fly getting packed for camp  im so excited woooooo hoooooo *does a little dance*


wahoooo!!!!!!!!!!!

was gonna get my wine today but forgot my ID and couldnt be bothered to get iddded  Cause Im so young and fresh faced looking obviously  (not cos I push my trolley around making motorbike noises)


----------



## Guest

I got ID'd at Spar as I giggled a little too loud at a guy in the queue who farted... obviously only kids laugh at farts 

I took great pleasure in showing how old I really was


----------



## natty01

Buster's Mummy said:


> I got ID'd at Spar as I giggled a little too loud at a guy in the queue who farted... obviously only kids laugh at farts
> 
> I took great pleasure in showing how old I really was


classic lmao


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I get ID'ed all the time, and then have rows, because no one believes I am the person in my pic


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> wahoooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> was gonna get my wine today but forgot my ID and couldnt be bothered to get iddded  Cause Im so young and fresh faced looking obviously  (not cos I push my trolley around making motorbike noises)


do you ever run down the aisle with the trolly.... lean on it and then lift your feet off the floor just for a few seconds and pretend your superwoman


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> do you ever run down the aisle with the trolly.... lean on it and then lift your feet off the floor just for a few seconds and pretend your superwoman


oh god yes!!!!!!!
I do worry now, that at my weight though it could all come crashing back at me


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> oh god yes!!!!!!!
> I do worry now, that at my weight though it could all come crashing back at me


omg could you imagine the shame  i would piss myself if i saw that happen i am laughing soooooo much right now


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> do you ever run down the aisle with the trolly.... lean on it and then lift your feet off the floor just for a few seconds and pretend your superwoman


That's great fun but they dont always go in a straight line.... it's ok down the bread aisle but the wines and spirits aisle is a little sketchy


----------



## bullet

Is it next week????


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> Is it next week????


Hell yeah!!! next friday


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> Hell yeah!!! next friday


Sh**, i was gunna pop in this Saturday


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> Sh**, i was gunna pop in this Saturday


well im sure thats fine but you will be on your larry


----------



## Marley boy

im so excited camp next weekend and the wed after is my birthday! Im going to be on it like a car bonnet


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> im so excited camp next weekend and the wed after is my birthday! Im going to be on it like a car bonnet


Hahahahahahah quality quote there! 

I can't wait either.... this homemade wine is frickin POTENT as hell.
Going to bring 4 bottles of the stuff.
IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME!
Can't bloomin wait


----------



## sarybeagle

I would like to issue a warning/apology/both now.....my beagles are noisy and bella is plain nuts :huh: she can be a bit wary of random strangers so I am very sorry if you get a gob full of beagle howl  but once she knows you're ok she will be your best friend for life! Mook is so chilled out he's horizontal 24/7!! But she sometimes sets him off so again sorry bout that 

Hawksport I'm 99.9% sure she'll freak at your birds so just be warned lol!!

I hope we don't cause too much chaos :huh:

(can u tell I'm starting to panic lol!!) I'm aiming to get there and take them for a long walk somewhere to tire them out as it's over a 2 hour journey there so in theory they will calm down and I can get to know you guys in peace!!

My top came yesterday  although you can't miss us lol!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I think we are all dog savvy  dont worry. I doubt I will bring my horrid hound, his training has become one huge flop - and I am not sure he or even myself will cope 
aaww top looks good!


----------



## hawksport

sarybeagle said:


> I would like to issue a warning/apology/both now.....my beagles are noisy and bella is plain nuts :huh: she can be a bit wary of random strangers so I am very sorry if you get a gob full of beagle howl  but once she knows you're ok she will be your best friend for life! Mook is so chilled out he's horizontal 24/7!! But she sometimes sets him off so again sorry bout that
> 
> Hawksport I'm 99.9% sure she'll freak at your birds so just be warned lol!!
> 
> I hope we don't cause too much chaos :huh:
> 
> (can u tell I'm starting to panic lol!!) I'm aiming to get there and take them for a long walk somewhere to tire them out as it's over a 2 hour journey there so in theory they will calm down and I can get to know you guys in peace!!
> 
> My top came yesterday  although you can't miss us lol!!


There is a big field to the bottom end of the camp site across the canal bridge . It's my flying field but I'll let you use it


----------



## GoldenShadow

Still intending to come but I think me and Rupert will be a bit of a let down and I'll be a grumpy bugger. Its not a true reflection of us but may as well go any even though I'm not sure how much fun we'll be


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> I would like to issue a warning/apology/both now.....my beagles are noisy and bella is plain nuts :huh: she can be a bit wary of random strangers so I am very sorry if you get a gob full of beagle howl  but once she knows you're ok she will be your best friend for life! Mook is so chilled out he's horizontal 24/7!! But she sometimes sets him off so again sorry bout that
> 
> Hawksport I'm 99.9% sure she'll freak at your birds so just be warned lol!!
> 
> I hope we don't cause too much chaos :huh:
> 
> (can u tell I'm starting to panic lol!!) I'm aiming to get there and take them for a long walk somewhere to tire them out as it's over a 2 hour journey there so in theory they will calm down and I can get to know you guys in peace!!


I love beagle howls 

Its OK don't panic :w00t:

Awwww i can't wait to see you all again... I'm starting to feel really :crying: /  / 

Love the hoody 

Beagle chaos is acceptable though... as I type my two are barking at the bloke trimming his bush (yep in the rain!!!) and they have knocked the leg off our table and both fallen on the floor and now humping each other!!! Yours are angels in comparison 

loves ya hun, oh and you have me to help  xxxx


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Still intending to come but I think me and Rupert will be a bit of a let down and I'll be a grumpy bugger. Its not a true reflection of us but may as well go any even though I'm not sure how much fun we'll be


I'm the same hun, we can stay in the grumpy tent


----------



## sarybeagle

GoldenShadow said:


> Still intending to come but I think me and Rupert will be a bit of a let down and I'll be a grumpy bugger. Its not a true reflection of us but may as well go any even though I'm not sure how much fun we'll be


Hun why do you think he will be a let down, he's a cracking dog and I'd love to meet him and you.

I'm incredibly nervous-I suffer terribly with panic attacks so I'll be feeling v nervous/sick etc. Xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Im nervous too - am picking lil muppet up on the way, she will be locked in the dog cage in the boot!  - Its the only way reading some of her posts on here!


----------



## GoldenShadow

sarybeagle said:


> Hun why do you think he will be a let down, he's a cracking dog and I'd love to meet him and you.
> 
> I'm incredibly nervous-I suffer terribly with panic attacks so I'll be feeling v nervous/sick etc. Xx


He's not very well again really Sary  Managed a 10 min walk yesterday then he sat down and didn't want to go further. Not taken him today because he isn't keen though he did eat his breakfast. Its more than just sore skin but that's the best I've got so far.


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> He's not very well again really Sary  Managed a 10 min walk yesterday then he sat down and didn't want to go further. Not taken him today because he isn't keen though he did eat his breakfast. Its more than just sore skin but that's the best I've got so far.


Awwww poor boy 

(((hugs)))

it's horrible seeing them in pain xx


----------



## sarybeagle

GoldenShadow said:


> He's not very well again really Sary  Managed a 10 min walk yesterday then he sat down and didn't want to go further. Not taken him today because he isn't keen though he did eat his breakfast. Its more than just sore skin but that's the best I've got so far.


Oh Hun  poor boy


----------



## dobermummy

GoldenShadow said:


> He's not very well again really Sary  Managed a 10 min walk yesterday then he sat down and didn't want to go further. Not taken him today because he isn't keen though he did eat his breakfast. Its more than just sore skin but that's the best I've got so far.


oh bless him, i hope he is better soon


----------



## Marley boy

im just scared im going to freek everyone out im not really shy at all


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> im just scared im going to freek everyone out im not really shy at all


thatwould freak me out... if you got too much theres always option B


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> thatwould freak me out... if you got too much theres always option B


and whats option B


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> and whats option B


If your that bad you'll soon find out


----------



## babycham2002

Does anyone know if there is atime that we have to leave by on the Sunday? xxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> Does anyone know if there is atime that we have to leave by on the Sunday? xxx


You only wanna know so you can pick the dog up!!  I dont want her to go..she makes me laugh :crying:
- You got a gooden as your first foster, cant you have our other?


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> You only wanna know so you can pick the dog up!!  I dont want her to go..she makes me laugh :crying:
> - You got a gooden as your first foster, cant you have our other?


shhhhhh you  
I meant how much time can I spend with my lovely PF friends :smilewinkgrin:

Awww dont you make me want her even more, might just drive the 100 miles this afternoon!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> shhhhhh you
> I meant how much time can I spend with my lovely PF friends :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Awww dont you make me want her even more, might just drive the 100 miles this afternoon!! :001_tt1:


come on then! CC land awaits you!


----------



## babycham2002

an someone find me the pic of hawksport bird please so i can show my mum


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> an someone find me the pic of hawksport bird please so i can show my mum


Its in bird chat, im on my phone but will have a go


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-chat/184442-gyr-saker-falcon.html


----------



## Guest




----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-chat/184442-gyr-saker-falcon.html


wow what an amazing thread, cant eblieve ive missed it before
thanks BM


----------



## Marley boy

i have found anouther fantastic buy for camp at my new local saver store 
its a whistle 
match holder
flint striker
compass 
mirror in 1    

for 99p 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lil muppet

Marley boy said:


> i have found anouther fantastic buy for camp at my new local saver store
> its a whistle
> match holder
> flint striker
> compass
> mirror in 1
> 
> for 99p
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


ok i hope your with me if we are lost, need to make a fire, need to raise an alarm and also have a major cosmetic disaster!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Muppet, how much stuff you gunna have with you do you know? - just working out if we need to take all the dogs show stuff out the boot :lol:


----------



## lil muppet

Devil-Dogz said:


> Muppet, how much stuff you gunna have with you do you know? - just working out if we need to take all the dogs show stuff out the boot :lol:


ummm.... a hold all with all my clothes and stuff and then 2 cool boxes full of bbq stuff!


----------



## Marley boy

iv got everything i need in that whistle thingy


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> iv got everything i need in that whistle thingy


have you still got a medium size suitcase and a tote bag to take?
and your whistle thing obviosult  cant forget that


----------



## lil muppet

lil muppet said:


> ummm.... a hold all with all my clothes and stuff and then 2 cool boxes full of bbq stuff!


oh and a handbag!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

ahh thats alright then, sure we will get it all in


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> have you still got a medium size suitcase and a tote bag to take?
> and your whistle thing obviosult  cant forget that


im actually thinking i can get it all in a suitcase, and my duvet of course


----------



## lil muppet

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahh thats alright then, sure we will get it all in


oh ****! and the bbqs which are quite small and disposible and also my duvet and pillows... i dont mind having things on my lap and under my feet!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lil muppet said:


> oh ****! and the bbqs which are quite small and disposible and also my duvet and pillows... i dont mind having things on my lap and under my feet!


Its alright I really dont think I am bringing horror dog, so will put the cage in the boot down


----------



## lil muppet

Devil-Dogz said:


> Its alright I really dont think I am bringing horror dog, so will put the cage in the boot down


aw why not!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I dont think anyone else is taken dogs any more, BC is un decided - and hes also being a sod atm - not listening to me, cant have you folk coming back telling everyone I cant control my dog!


----------



## Guest

I am so addicted to pf I have my phone with me in the bath :lol:

Synchronised bathing to zorba the greek is a bad idea... The tsunami made the floor wet.

Everyone is travelling light


----------



## lil muppet

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont think anyone else is taken dogs any more, BC is un decided - and hes also being a sod atm - not listening to me, cant have you folk coming back telling everyone I cant control my dog!


aw bless! well it would be lovely to meet your pooch! wht car u got?


----------



## lil muppet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I am so addicted to pf I have my phone with me in the bath :lol:
> 
> Synchronised bathing to zorba the greek is a bad idea... The tsunami made the floor wet.
> 
> Everyone is travelling light


theres a thread with ur name on it!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lil muppet said:


> aw bless! well it would be lovely to meet your pooch! wht car u got?


erm I dunno  - some big blue thing


----------



## Guest

lil muppet said:


> theres a thread with ur name on it!


Ooooh where? Ill have a looky when im on the laptop. Just about to get out the bath my toes are wrinkly and my battery is going so music player stopped and niw I am bored lol


----------



## Pure Animal

lil muppet said:


> theres a thread with ur name on it!


What, only one


----------



## Pure Animal

Pure Animal said:


> What, only one


Thread I mean. Think that would be a very popular thread about BM and what she gets up to


----------



## Pure Animal

lil muppet said:


> oh ****! and the bbqs which are quite small and disposible and also my duvet and pillows... i dont mind having things on my lap and under my feet!


Think I'm going to have to buy a bigger car to take you home in.........or a truck


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont think anyone else is taken dogs any more, BC is un decided - and hes also being a sod atm - not listening to me, cant have you folk coming back telling everyone I cant control my dog!


do you know how long that took me to work out who BC is!!!!1 :huh:



Buster's Mummy said:


> Everyone is travelling light


not me :crying:


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> I dont think anyone else is taken dogs any more, BC is un decided - and hes also being a sod atm - not listening to me, cant have you folk coming back telling everyone I cant control my dog!


babycham is bringing her lot  she will be leaving camp minus willow who she agreed to give to me :wink:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> do you know how long that took me to work out who BC is!!!!1 :huh:


I can believe it


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> do you know how long that took me to work out who BC is!!!!1 :huh:
> 
> not me :crying:


im still wondering who BC is   ............................. oh babycham pmsl that took me a while


----------



## lil muppet

Pure Animal said:


> Think I'm going to have to buy a bigger car to take you home in.........or a truck


is it proper out of your way to take me home/ how much fuel money do you want?


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> babycham is bringing her lot  she will be leaving camp minus willow who she agreed to give to me :wink:


ha ha well you have got to sit next to her in the car!!

Im really starting to stress over space now, I think it will be fine but then I have a mini crisis



Devil-Dogz said:


> I can believe it


:lol: hayyyyy


----------



## Pure Animal

lil muppet said:


> is it proper out of your way to take me home/ how much fuel money do you want?


No it's not (I've pretty much gotta come past Bedford anyway to get back to Essex)........oh, and a million pounds please    (nothing!)


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> :lol: hayyyyy


sowwie dudette! - are you decided on the dogs yet then ??


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> sowwie dudette! - are you decided on the dogs yet then ??


i dunnnooooo
think ive gotta take em 
we'll see


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha well you have got to sit next to her in the car!!
> 
> Im really starting to stress over space now, I think it will be fine but then I have a mini crisis
> 
> :lol: hayyyyy


it will be fine dont panic


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Thread I mean. Think that would be a very popular thread about BM and what she gets up to


Do I have to suffer your sarcasm all weekend? 

Lil Muppet make sure Pure Animal remembers to put oil in his car... also make sure he doesn't lock his keys in the car it's a long way to walk :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Baby cham say I am back from judging in time for you to collect the wee one on the sunday, have you even got room for her :lol:


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Baby cham say I am back from judging in time for you to collect the wee one on the sunday, have you even got room for her :lol:


We'll bloody well make room!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> We'll bloody well make room!


I just dont know what time I will finish judging depends how large the classes are and then BIS  - then we have to give a hand packing up, and get home ourselves!


----------



## Cassia

Lol OMG! I only just realised BC was Babycham hahaha!  I'm so slow.
Dude, it'll all be totally fine... seriously hunny... deep breaths.... don't even think about there not being enough room because there definately will be.
xxx


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> ha ha well you have got to sit next to her in the car!!
> 
> Im really starting to stress over space now, I think it will be fine but then I have a mini crisis
> 
> :lol: hayyyyy


Don't stress...

I am sure you'll get it there some how 










:lol:


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Do I have to suffer your sarcasm all weekend?
> 
> Lil Muppet make sure Pure Animal remembers to put oil in his car... also make sure he doesn't lock his keys in the car it's a long way to walk :smilewinkgrin:


BM - The answer if most definitely yes. You do have to suffer my sarcasm all weekend   

Oh, and as for the oil............hmmm, must remember to check that. Don't want to have to buy another car


----------



## bullet

So, let me get this straight, i drive to Billing and ask the bloke at the gate if theres a field full of dogs some where around.


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> BM - The answer if most definitely yes. You do have to suffer my sarcasm all weekend
> 
> Oh, and as for the oil............hmmm, must remember to check that. Don't want to have to buy another car


I suppose I'd worry if you were nice 

mum and dad say "Hello".

Dad said that at least I'll be safe if you are there 

Are you coming to Cornwall any time soon, I am sure they'd love to see you. I have a fair bit of holiday to use... you can help with the ferry collection


----------



## Cassia

I just wondered.... do we need anything to get in? because DD has all the info about our pitch etc.... and we aren't arriving together


----------



## Guest

Cassia said:


> I just wondered.... do we need anything to get in? because DD has all the info about our pitch etc.... and we aren't arriving together


Message me and I'll send you my phone number, I'll meet you all at the gate and sort it out


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> I just wondered.... do we need anything to get in? because DD has all the info about our pitch etc.... and we aren't arriving together


lol i dont even know lil muppets name!!!!

all i remember is her surname cos its almost rude :lol: !!


----------



## bullet

God help Billing, it'll be like a scene from St Trinians


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> I just wondered.... do we need anything to get in? because DD has all the info about our pitch etc.... and we aren't arriving together


Do I? I forgot


----------



## Cassia

Also, my sisters sharing the pitch with DD and I.... did I need to declare that with the booking people?.... just thought about that :O We'll all be in the same tent.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Cassia said:


> Also, my sisters sharing the pitch with DD and I.... did I need to declare that with the booking people?.... just thought about that :O We'll all be in the same tent.


when I booked the pitch, it was for one adult and one dog - you added yourself didnt you? Im sure if theres a problem we can add her there and then?


----------



## babycham2002

Cassia said:


> Also, my sisters sharing the pitch with DD and I.... did I need to declare that with the booking people?.... just thought about that :O We'll all be in the same tent.


no they dont need to know that xxx
your covered up to 4 ppl per picth


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> when I booked the pitch, it was for one adult and one dog - you added yourself didnt you? Im sure if theres a problem we can add her there and then?


Yeah I added myself 
Im sure we can add her on the day lol!
It's not like you need to pay to add anyone


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> God help Billing, it'll be like a scene from St Trinians


And I downloaded the theme tune for Friday night


----------



## Cassia

babycham2002 said:


> no they dont need to know that xxx
> your covered up to 4 ppl per picth


Oooooh awesomeeeee saucceee!  x


----------



## Cassia

bullet said:


> God help Billing, it'll be like a scene from St Trinians


Lmao I'm not heheh I'm going to be the most un glamerous girl there.... 
I'll be in my custom made camp t-shirts and my leggings/jeggings and boots hahaha! because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> Do I have to suffer your sarcasm all weekend?
> 
> Lil Muppet make sure Pure Animal remembers to put oil in his car... also make sure he doesn't lock his keys in the car it's a long way to walk :smilewinkgrin:


if you think Pure Animal is sarcastic ....... just wait until you meet me


----------



## bullet

Friday.............The best "Carry On" gag ever... - YouTube


----------



## Devil-Dogz

well I havent even brought anything yet! 
- can someone go for me - I went to tescos and just came back with reduced chicken wings for the dogs


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> if you think Pure Animal is sarcastic .......


I don't think... I know 

you and him will get along like a tent on fire


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> I don't think... I know
> 
> you and him will get along like a tent on fire


we cant be making fires in my sisters tent..... she wont thank me for it


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> well I havent even brought anything yet!
> - can someone go for me - I went to tescos and just came back with reduced chicken wings for the dogs


DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know a joke right..I mean we have two freezers full of meat/bones & tripe and I spend another £3 on more reduced


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> we cant be making fires in my sisters tent..... she wont thank me for it


Its OK I am not coking


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bet she's joking... my guess is that she is so excited and has had her suitcase packed for the last 3 months


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Buster's Mummy said:


> I bet she's joking... my guess is that she is so excited and has had her suitcase packed for the last 3 months


ha ha nooo I wish I had, I am so un prepared  - aay excited? not as excited as you lot getting me meet the only and only DD


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I know a joke right..I mean we have two freezers full of meat/bones & tripe and I spend another £3 on more reduced


shaking head!!!!!

you was meant to be getting sleeping bag and torch and air bed

tut tut tut


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> shaking head!!!!!
> 
> you was meant to be getting sleeping bag and torch and air bed
> 
> tut tut tut


well I know but ...... I hate shopping stresses me out ever so much 
Do we need air beds do we... I think I will stick to what I know and bring a bale of straw


----------



## bullet

Buster's Mummy said:


> I bet she's joking... my guess is that she is so excited and has had her suitcase packed for the last 3 months


Yeh! i saw her packing, look Woman in suitcase - YouTube


----------



## Devil-Dogz

bullet said:


> Yeh! i saw her packing, look Woman in suitcase - YouTube


:lol: :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

HS and the girls of PF

Carry on Camping - YouTube


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> HS and the girls of PF
> 
> Carry on Camping - YouTube


:lol: that made me laugh that did


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> HS and the girls of PF
> 
> Carry on Camping - YouTube


that will soooooo be my bra flying off


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> that will soooooo be my bra flying off


What time are we having excercises then??????????


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Marley boy said:


> that will soooooo be my bra flying off


I wont have one to take off!


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> that will soooooo be my bra flying off


And I bet it wouldn't be an accident


----------



## Marley boy

Buster's Mummy said:


> And I bet it wouldn't be an accident


   what are you trying to imply BM


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> what are you trying to imply BM


imply? 

Nothing hun...


----------



## Guest

I have sat on my suitcase for the last time. My bag is packed and has some sweets for tje coach journey. I have a bag just for my medication :lol: and a few carrier bags I hope to squeeze in. 

Now thats what I call organisation. Im now off to brownies 

Laterz guys

Xxx  xxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

BM I still ent been and got my bits and bobs! :crying: - nice someone is prepared though!


----------



## babycham2002

Buster's Mummy said:


> I have sat on my suitcase for the last time. My bag is packed and has some sweets for tje coach journey. I have a bag just for my medication :lol: and a few carrier bags I hope to squeeze in.
> 
> Now thats what I call organisation. Im now off to brownies
> 
> Laterz guys
> 
> Xxx  xxx


wahooo love it



Devil-Dogz said:


> BM I still ent been and got my bits and bobs! :crying: - nice someone is prepared though!


ive said it before and Ill say it again, DD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I am sorry!  Im just not prepared, and now feeling very ill today 
- Its alright though because then I have an excuse for being on the laptop!


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> I am sorry!  Im just not prepared, and now feeling very ill today
> - Its alright though because then I have an excuse for being on the laptop!


order it online with next day delivery then 
xx


----------



## Marley boy

omg 3 more sleeps ahhhhhhhhhhhh i feel like i have forgotten something, i cant think what though


----------



## lil muppet

babycham2002 said:


> lol i dont even know lil muppets name!!!!
> 
> all i remember is her surname cos its almost rude :lol: !!


its laura hun x


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> Its OK I am not coking


Are you a druggie now???    Maybe you need it to get through the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono:


----------



## Marley boy

Pure Animal said:


> Are you a druggie now???    Maybe you need it to get through the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono:


BM wont need any drugs! Just being in my presence will be enough to put her on a high all weekend


----------



## Guest

Pure Animal said:


> Are you a druggie now???    Maybe you need it to get through the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono:


I need them to survive a night with you


----------



## bullet

evening campers, Hi di hi!!!!


----------



## Guest

Marley boy said:


> BM wont need any drugs! Just being in my presence will be enough to put her on a high all weekend


Good come back


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> evening campers, Hi di hi!!!!


oh you again .... hi


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> oh you again .... hi


Thats blooming nice aint it :crying:


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> Thats blooming nice aint it :crying:


thats usually the greeting i get from you


----------



## bullet

Marley boy said:


> thats usually the greeting i get from you


Who? moi?


----------



## Marley boy

bullet said:


> Who? moi?


yes you :glare:


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> omg 3 more sleeps ahhhhhhhhhhhh i feel like i have forgotten something, i cant think what though


me too, i always forget stuff, definitely toothbrush, always have to buy new one 



lil muppet said:


> its laura hun x


Thanks Laura  xxx



bullet said:


> evening campers, Hi di hi!!!!


Ho de Ho


----------



## Cassia

SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! 
Going to miss my boys though lol!
Like the massive sop head I am.

But still.... SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
Going to be so fun.


----------



## Guest

babycham2002 said:


> me too, i always forget stuff, definitely toothbrush, always have to buy new one


I have a collection of new toothbrushes as I always forget mine 

MUST PACK TOOTHBRUSH


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Oh I tell you something I didnt pick up in tesco today, a little tooth brush and tooth paste set  its well cute!


----------



## Marley boy

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh I tell you something I didnt pick up in tesco today, a little tooth brush and tooth paste set  its well cute!


awww well done you


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh I tell you something I didnt pick up in tesco today, a little tooth brush and tooth paste set  its well cute!


Heheheh cuteness!


----------



## niki

Hey everyone...not long now!  

I've been away for a week so just wanted to check up on a couple of things.... 

Is there a certain time that we can 'check in' from? Is the hawaiin theme a definite for sat night and are people dressing up or jus getting those flower thingys that go round your neck. 

I like how organised you all are. So far I have a tin of beans, a pot noodle and a stake for lulu! I bought a little camping stove but have no gas as yet! I'm going to my brothers on thursday night to borrow his tent, proper stove, gas, cool box, plates etc!!


----------



## Guest

> Is there a certain time that we can 'check in' from? Is the hawaiin theme a definite for sat night and are people dressing up or jus getting those flower thingys that go round your neck.


Im not dressing up as such but got a grass skirt.as it was soooooo cute lol and those flowera as they matched the skirt


----------



## lil muppet

There's a theme  

Right well would anyone have a problem with me just wearing a short dress and getting smashed in a tent?


----------



## Cassia

lil muppet said:


> There's a theme
> 
> Right well would anyone have a problem with me just wearing a short dress and getting smashed in a tent?


dear lord... lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I hope the weather turns out better than the forecast.hmy:
BBC Weather | Northampton


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Oh dear, weather does not look good!  typical!

so is everyone sorted then? I am not :lol: :lol: should I be worried yet 

but on the plus side, im dead excited for sunday 

& whos taking dogs still? cassia is your wee man not coming then?


----------



## niki

Mr Gizmo said:


> I hope the weather turns out better than the forecast.hmy:
> BBC Weather | Northampton


I had seen this but according to my weather app on my phone its going to be sunny on sat and sun.... Thats all I've shown OH


----------



## Cassia

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh dear, weather does not look good!  typical!
> 
> so is everyone sorted then? I am not :lol: :lol: should I be worried yet
> 
> but on the plus side, im dead excited for sunday
> 
> & whos taking dogs still? cassia is your wee man not coming then?


Nah he's not coming I'm afraid. Him and his daddy are having a boys weekend lol 
Plus I think it'd be a bit too much for him aswell.... especially with loud drunken people.... I'll probably be of them and I don't want him thinking bad of me hahaha


----------



## hawksport

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh dear, weather does not look good!  typical!
> 
> so is everyone sorted then? I am not :lol: :lol: should I be worried yet
> 
> but on the plus side, im dead excited for sunday
> 
> & whos taking dogs still? cassia is your wee man not coming then?


That's just weather, don't worry about it.
I'm still taking a dog


----------



## Devil-Dogz

hawksport said:


> That's just weather, don't worry about it.
> I'm still taking a dog


If its the dobe I like then I shall bring Mace so we can swap dogs  - You can then train Mace for me, and bring him home when he learns to listen but I shall keep your one  :001_tt1:

aaay its only abit of rain we shall live


----------



## Guest

There are still two very special dogs going... My 2 most favouritist dogs (after buster and millie of course) will still be there... :001_wub:


----------



## niki

Yep were still taking lulu... Shes going to the groomers tomorrow 'specially! 

I managed to get hold of a company today that can print my tshirts at such late notice, I've just gotta drive 30 miles on Friday morning to pick them up! Also ordered them flower things that go round ur neck for sat night... Jus hope they arrive on time! 

Last minute.... Me?? Naaahh!!


----------



## Marley boy

lil muppet said:


> There's a theme
> 
> Right well would anyone have a problem with me just wearing a short dress and getting smashed in a tent?


this is my plan


----------



## lil muppet

Marley boy said:


> this is my plan


you can join me and mumof6! the dress code is short! but tights and leggings are allowed. entry fee is payed in units of alcohol!


----------



## Marley boy

right im all packed wooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
ok i still need to pack 
tooth brush 
one more long sleeved top 
socks
rain coat 
make up
dressing gown
slippers
but after that im done ...... i think 

one question ! i have 2x tank/ short sleeve tops 2x long sleeved tops 2x cardigans 1x jumper is this enough top wise? it bloody hot then cold all the time


----------



## babycham2002

having a slight anxiety attack over what I havent done yet
which is
everything!!!


----------



## Marley boy

lil muppet said:


> you can join me and mumof6! the dress code is short! but tights and leggings are allowed. entry fee is payed in units of alcohol!


i have a dress in mind but i might freeze to death


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> having a slight anxiety attack over what I havent done yet
> which is
> everything!!!


im so worried about forgetting something


----------



## Nicky10

Right all packed I think I can't wait I can't believe it's so close


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> im so worried about forgetting something


I know me too, I know in reality it doesnt matter. We can go out and get stuff, but hmy:



Nicky10 said:


> Right all packed I think I can't wait I can't believe it's so close


I know!!!!!

What time is everyone getting there friday

Ilia what time do you want to get there?


----------



## Pure Animal

Why are you lot worrying about packing. You've got ages yet


----------



## Nicky10

I think we get there about 11 me, Hawksport and mumof6 because the only flight they had that day was stupidly early. I've probably forgotten a lot of things but we can go buy anything we missed


----------



## Marley boy

babycham2002 said:


> I know me too, I know in reality it doesnt matter. We can go out and get stuff, but hmy:
> 
> I know!!!!!
> 
> What time is everyone getting there friday
> 
> Ilia what time do you want to get there?


well i was thinking that we should leave at 9 ish after i have carted my daughter off to school... I have calculated it will take us two hours to get there so that means we will be there 11ish


----------



## Cranmer

Point of note, you lot travelling - in case you aren't aware the M1 is LOADED with roadworks at the moment, so if you think its going to take x-amount of time, be aware it will probably take half hour longer, cause most of it is 50mph limit.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> having a slight anxiety attack over what I havent done yet
> which is
> everything!!!


Dont worry I still ent brought owt :lol: so what ever I dont pick up tomorrow ent coming, simples! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> well i was thinking that we should leave at 9 ish after i have carted my daughter off to school... I have calculated it will take us two hours to get there so that means we will be there 11ish


okay thank you xxx


----------



## Cassia

Marley boy said:


> well i was thinking that we should leave at 9 ish after i have carted my daughter off to school... I have calculated it will take us two hours to get there so that means we will be there 11ish


Good idea!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

we are leaving at 9 to, will get to muppet at between 9.40 and 10, and will get to camp for around 11  should get mum to hang around for abit, becuase if your all nuts I can leave :lol:


----------



## niki

Were probably not going to get there till about 5  

OH's boss forgot he'd booked the day off and has booked worked in. They've compromised and he's goin to leave at 2 now.... I'm less than impressed, as u can imagine. I think I'll ring tomorrow and jus make sure that there isn't a time u have to be checked in by. If there is then his boss will learn the hard way that his organisational skills are crap or me an lulu will be having a little adventure on our own!


----------



## Cranmer

niki said:


> Were probably not going to get there till about 5
> 
> OH's boss forgot he'd booked the day off and has booked worked in. They've compromised and he's goin to leave at 2 now.... I'm less than impressed, as u can imagine. I think I'll ring tomorrow and jus make sure that there isn't a time u have to be checked in by. If there is then his boss will learn the hard way that his organisational skills are crap or me an lulu will be having a little adventure on our own!


If it makes you feel better, ive turned up there at 00:30 before. Just say at the gates "im joining some friends, they've set my tent up" or something, and pay the fee, in you go. Worry about putting the tent up in the dark afterward - me, i just sleep in the car anyway, tarpulin over car, chair back, sleep.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

mumof6 - still no straws :crying: - ( and I must say, that yep you are defo sporting that new avatar well..)


----------



## Guest

I have straws but they are rude :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

are we allowed gazebos?
Who's taking one?
Also who's got the boom box?


----------



## Marley boy

**** music i was supposed to be making a camp playlist  iv not got time now  we need music!!!!!! 

im panicking now i think iv got every thing in need  i just need to find my torch. Im babysitting my little niece all day to day which is taking my mind off stressing about camp and all the things im going to forget lol


----------



## sarybeagle

Buster's Mummy said:


> There are still two very special dogs going... My 2 most favouritist dogs (after buster and millie of course) will still be there... :001_wub:


Aww bless you <3 :001_wub: yes the beagles are still coming


----------



## babycham2002

dont forget your


----------



## niki

Jus received the artwork for my tshirts! :lol::lol::lol:

I really hope you lot have a similar sense of humour, else I might be sat on my own!!


----------



## niki

For all those who was planning on getting there early tomorrow..... 

I've just rang to see what time we can get on our pitch until (due to OH having to go to stupid work!) and she said from 2pm till about 9pm. 

I know some of you was planning on getting there about 11am.... Not sure if you knew you couldn't get set up at that time??


----------



## babycham2002

niki said:


> For all those who was planning on getting there early tomorrow.....
> 
> I've just rang to see what time we can get on our pitch until (due to OH having to go to stupid work!) and she said from 2pm till about 9pm.
> 
> I know some of you was planning on getting there about 11am.... Not sure if you knew you couldn't get set up at that time??


thanks for letting us know xxx


----------



## Marley boy

niki said:


> For all those who was planning on getting there early tomorrow.....
> 
> I've just rang to see what time we can get on our pitch until (due to OH having to go to stupid work!) and she said from 2pm till about 9pm.
> 
> I know some of you was planning on getting there about 11am.... Not sure if you knew you couldn't get set up at that time??


what the hell 2pm !!!!!! that half the bloody day gone


----------



## natty01

i shall be near billing tommorow evening does anyone want me to come say hi ?


----------



## Marley boy

natty01 said:


> i shall be near billing tommorow evening does anyone want me to come say hi ?


yeah go on


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Marley boy said:


> what the hell 2pm !!!!!! that half the bloody day gone


Don't worry the pubs open. :lol:
Also remember you will only have 51/2 hours to set the tents up. 
I would love to see the chaos that ensues.


----------



## Marley boy

Mr Gizmo said:


> Don't worry the pubs open. :lol:
> Also remember you will only have 51/2 hours to set the tents up.
> I would love to see the chaos that ensues.


im sure there is no law against putting up a tent **** faced


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Marley boy said:


> im sure there is no law against putting up a tent **** faced


Not at all,in fact all the more amusing.
I hope there will be a complete album full of photos from this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## victoriaaa

Im jelous  

Ohh well il wait for the gossip and pictures. Have fun for all of us that arnt there x


----------



## Nicky10

I'll have my camera :lol: far too good an opportunity not to bring it.

2pm that could be a problem


----------



## Cazza1974

Well I hope you all have a fab time and I can't wait for the photos


----------



## Marley boy

Hey everyone!!! Does anyone have ipod speakers they can bring to camp? I have made a sweet playlist but my ipod speakers are mains powered 

thankyou


----------



## Marley boy

bump come on camp people where are you all???


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> bump come on camp people where are you all???


packing and getting an early night :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Marley boy said:


> bump come on camp people where are you all???


i have no speakers


----------



## niki

Right well I've now got a tent and such! Not packed yet, nor have I bought any food either! Gonna be a busy morning! 

I have no speakers either i'm afraid!


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> packing and getting an early night :lol:


im all packed just got to have a bath then im ready for bed


----------



## Marley boy

Lilb said:


> I wish I was coming! I'm not far from Billing and go there often for car shows.
> 
> I haven't taken Abbie before though so I'm not sure how she'd be


come for the day or something


----------



## lil muppet

niki said:


> For all those who was planning on getting there early tomorrow.....
> 
> I've just rang to see what time we can get on our pitch until (due to OH having to go to stupid work!) and she said from 2pm till about 9pm.
> 
> I know some of you was planning on getting there about 11am.... Not sure if you knew you couldn't get set up at that time??


so we cant pitch our tents till 2 or cant enter the campsite till 2?


----------



## dobermummy

Marley boy said:


> im all packed just got to have a bath then im ready for bed


i need to colour my hair, do 2 loads of washing, walk the dogs, have a bath, pack my bags


----------



## Marley boy

lil muppet said:


> so we cant pitch our tents till 2 or cant enter the campsite till 2?


im planning on being in the pub by 11:30


----------



## Marley boy

mumof6 said:


> i need to colour my hair, do 2 loads of washing, walk the dogs, have a bath, pack my bags


i sorted my hair the other day 

i keep forgetting iv got to get Anya to school before i go  must not forget to take her to school and disappear off camping leaving her at home  I feel horrible sending her off to school and leaving for camp  am i being silly? Dont worry her nan is picking her up from school and having her for the weekend, im not just leaving her at school for the weekend


----------



## niki

lil muppet said:


> so we cant pitch our tents till 2 or cant enter the campsite till 2?


You can't pitch your tents till 2.


----------



## lil muppet

niki said:


> You can't pitch your tents till 2.


right ok!


----------



## Marley boy

i wanted to get an early night but i forgot celebrity juice is on  Im dancing around my front room to my camp playlist ....... that it seem no one else is going to be able to hear


----------



## lil muppet

my phone is going to die by saturday night :cursing: :crying:


----------



## sarybeagle

lil muppet said:


> my phone is going to die by saturday night :cursing: :crying:


What phone have you got? If you've a car charger you're welcome to plug it in our car to charge Saturday? Promise I won't nick it


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so nervous  and the airline just scared me I thought I would have be at the airport at 5:30 . Turns out I don't just got confused at least the man in the call centre didn't laugh.


----------



## lil muppet

sarybeagle said:


> What phone have you got? If you've a car charger you're welcome to plug it in our car to charge Saturday? Promise I won't nick it


i dont have a car charger  its a blackberry


----------



## niki

lil muppet said:


> i dont have a car charger  its a blackberry


Someone else might??? Anyone?!......


----------



## sarybeagle

Ah I've got iPhone sorry  do u have a USB adapter for it at all? Our cars got a USB port which charges anything


----------



## lil muppet

sarybeagle said:


> Ah I've got iPhone sorry  do u have a USB adapter for it at all? Our cars got a USB port which charges anything


right i will bring that then! than you!!


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry only charger I have for my blackberry is the one that goes into the socket


----------



## babycham2002

mumof6 said:


> i need to colour my hair, do 2 loads of washing, walk the dogs, have a bath, pack my bags


Dnt forget dermal and plasters!!!!!! Cant wait to meet you toma



Marley boy said:


> im planning on being in the pub by 11:30


Ooo i dunnno MB,...................maybe 12 



lil muppet said:


> my phone is going to die by saturday night :cursing: :crying:


Mine too  Mines a N8 



Nicky10 said:


> I'm so nervous  and the airline just scared me I thought I would have be at the airport at 5:30 . Turns out I don't just got confused at least the man in the call centre didn't laugh.


Well at least you got it sorted, cant wait to meet you  so exciting that your coming so far xx



niki said:


> Someone else might??? Anyone?!......


Noooooooooo 
and you should see how much stuff I have its ridiculous, MB and Cassia are going to have to sit on the roof :crying:


----------



## babycham2002

sarybeagle said:


> Ah I've got iPhone sorry  do u have a USB adapter for it at all? Our cars got a USB port which charges anything


Can I bring mine too


----------



## sarybeagle

babycham2002 said:


> Can I bring mine too


Course you can. It charges v quickly


----------



## Nicky10

Mine should be ok it tends to last a few days I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## dobermummy

babycham2002 said:


> Dnt forget dermal and plasters!!!!!! Cant wait to meet you toma


they are sorted and packed 

its just everything else i still need to sort


----------



## babycham2002

sarybeagle said:


> Course you can. It charges v quickly


Thanks very much 



Nicky10 said:


> Mine should be ok it tends to last a few days I can't wait to meet everyone


ay thats fab, wish mine did 



mumof6 said:


> they are sorted and packed
> 
> its just everything else i still need to sort


Do you need me to send you my list?


----------



## dobermummy

babycham2002 said:


> Do you need me to send you my list?


i think its a bit late now, what i havent got ill have to either do without, borrow, or buy from there :lol:


----------



## bullet

Bad news i'm afraid


----------



## babycham2002

bullet said:


> Bad news i'm afraid


ock noooooooooo :crying:


----------



## natty01

i dunno if im going to be able to come apparantly i have to pay £10 to get in and since i wont be able to get there till gone 9pm tommorow its not worth it. will see if i can get a lift on saturday .


----------



## babycham2002

natty01 said:


> i dunno if im going to be able to come apparantly i have to pay £10 to get in and since i wont be able to get there till gone 9pm tommorow its not worth it. will see if i can get a lift on saturday .


why will you have to pay £10 to get in?
who was you staying with?
x


----------



## bullet

babycham2002 said:


> ock noooooooooo :crying:


Ock yes..............................It looks like i'll be comming sometime Saturday afternoon, so no hiding you lot


----------



## niki

babycham2002 said:


> Do you need me to send you my list?


Where is your list? I've tried searching for it but can't find it anymore?


----------



## babycham2002

bullet said:


> Ock yes..............................It looks like i'll be comming sometime Saturday afternoon, so no hiding you lot


:lol: :lol: you!:cursing:



niki said:


> Where is your list? I've tried searching for it but can't find it anymore?


Here is the current version
Its scary, no one person needs this much. I think I have problems :crying:


----------



## natty01

im not staying , i thought because i live quite close i would be able to pop in after training but that doesnt finish till 9 and to come in thru the gates is apparantly £10



babycham2002 said:


> why will you have to pay £10 to get in?
> who was you staying with?
> x


----------



## niki

babycham2002 said:


> Here is the current version
> Its scary, no one person needs this much. I think I have problems :crying:


thank you! X


----------



## babycham2002

natty01 said:


> im not staying , i thought because i live quite close i would be able to pop in after training but that doesnt finish till 9 and to come in thru the gates is apparantly £10


But surely you could just say you are staying on babychams pitch and have arrived late.
I could be wrong of course, jyst thinking out loud here


----------



## dobermummy

babycham2002 said:


> But surely you could just say you are staying on babychams pitch and have arrived late.
> I could be wrong of course, jyst thinking out loud here


good thinking 

(though we will probably be a little drunk by 9 )


----------



## babycham2002

mumof6 said:


> good thinking
> 
> (though we will probably be a little drunk by 9 )


ay 
then Ill be shouting out loud

'nah mate natty01 is maaaa bestttt mateee, ya gota let her in belch'


----------



## bullet

Anyone know what field or paddock youre in


----------



## babycham2002

bullet said:


> Anyone know what field or paddock youre in


dont think we will until tomorrow
we will by saturday I hope !:huh:


----------



## bullet

babycham2002 said:


> dont think we will until tomorrow
> we will by saturday I hope !:huh:


Oh! i see, trying the ol " we dont know so he'll give up trying to find us routine eh" :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

If you bring Bullet you can come :yesnod: and some alcohol


----------



## bullet

Nicky10 said:


> If you bring Bullet you can come :yesnod: and some alcohol


Did you mean


----------



## babycham2002

bullet said:


> You mean


ah i suddenly remember our location now :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10

Amazing what pictures of gorgeous dogs will do :lol:


----------



## bullet

babycham2002 said:


> ah i suddenly remember our location now :smilewinkgrin:


Bobbie's comming, he's navigating


----------



## Nicky10

Bobbie that's it not Bullet . Well at least if I can't have Buster I can have a larger clone of him


----------



## bullet

Nicky10 said:


> Bobbie that's it not Bullet . Well at least if I can't have Buster I can have a larger clone of him


Dear confused dot com, no probs


----------



## bullet

Well i'm off to bed, night night everyone, see you all on Saturday, dont get too peed (as if)


----------



## babycham2002

bullet said:


> Well i'm off to bed, night night everyone, see you all on Saturday, dont get too peed (as if)


night night see you Sat
Im going to try and have an early night too


----------



## Nicky10

I should be off to bed too the flight's at 8:30


----------



## natty01

would anyone like to pm me there mobile so that if i can get there at some point i can find people.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

- see you all tomorrow, think I am packed what ever I dont have simply isnt coming Mace's stuff is all packed to (I think) 

- mumof6 still couldnt get no straws, so got a larger bottle of vodka instead - this way we can all drown our no straw sorrows 

lil muppet see you between between 9.40/10 - will text you anyways.

natty what day will you be coming if friday I can give you mine, but if sat might not be any point because I will be leaving at some point.

- good job you can all sleep earlier


----------



## natty01

will be friday if they let me in will be saturday if i can persude my mum to take me ( not hugely hopefull but its worth a try )



Devil-Dogz said:


> - see you all tomorrow, think I am packed what ever I dont have simply isnt coming Mace's stuff is all packed to (I think)
> 
> - mumof6 still couldnt get no straws, so got a larger bottle of vodka instead - this way we can all drown our no straw sorrows
> 
> lil muppet see you between between 9.40/10 - will text you anyways.
> 
> natty what day will you be coming if friday I can give you mine, but if sat might not be any point because I will be leaving at some point.
> 
> - good job you can all sleep earlier


----------



## sarybeagle

When I arrive who do I say I'm visiting?? Are you all under your own names or pet forums or anything??


----------



## Nicky10

It's far too early but I'm at the airport and checked in


----------



## new westie owner

Hope you all have great time


----------



## Guest

Booking is under sims... Call me if you need anything.

We are on billing river road (by the river) and we are plots B1015 - B1025. 

Its reservation number 74012 and you will need to quote my name.

Hs, cassia, sary, dd, mo6, pa has my number if anyone else wants it please PM me and ill try and get back to you.

Dont panic, all is sorted and we will be fine.

If you want to visit just for the day say that you are staying with sims, boning reference 74012 and I will be able to meet you. Failing that someone with a car pass can pick you up. 

See you all at some point later xxx


----------



## lil muppet

Omg today is the day! I wonder if any of us will still be posting while at pf camp 11 ? I think I might have a quick gander just to see how everything is coping without us! I have sooo much stuff!! I am prepared for everything! 4 pairs of shoes too!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I think someone should update us on the going ons.:thumbsup:
Some of us have a sweepstake going to see who gets kicked off and barred from the campsite first.:smilewinkgrin:
Good luck to all.


----------



## lil muppet

Right so we are half here! Well half of us are here! We currently have 2 dogs and a birdie! And a air bed with a hole in it


----------



## gorgeous

I might do a drive by and take some pics and post on here! LMAO!!!


----------



## niki

lil muppet said:


> Right so we are half here! Well half of us are here! We currently have 2 dogs and a birdie! And a air bed with a hole in it


Oh dear lol! Have they let you set up early? I'm still waiting for OH to finish work. Still not packed yet!


----------



## gorgeous

Hope you all have a great time and that your tents are all weather tight!

BBC Weather | Northampton


----------



## Pointermum

gorgeous said:


> I might do a drive by and take some pics and post on here! LMAO!!!


oh go on do it 

Are my rowdy sisters there yet ? (Cassia and Marley boy )


----------



## lil muppet

Right camp update: 

The tents are up and the alcohol is flowing! I will not survive this camp! I'm trying to work out who the murderer is!


----------



## Marley boy

Well we are here tents up! Just getting pissed now wooooooo


----------



## Pointermum

Marley boy said:


> Well we are here tents up! Just getting pissed now wooooooo


pace yourself


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mr Gizmo said:


> I think someone should update us on the going ons.:thumbsup:
> *Some of us have a sweepstake going to see who gets kicked off and barred from the campsite first*.:smilewinkgrin:
> Good luck to all.





lil muppet said:


> Right camp update:
> 
> The tents are up and *the alcohol is flowing*! I will not survive this camp! I'm trying to work out who the murderer is!





Marley boy said:


> Well we are here tents up! *Just getting pissed now wooooooo*


I think it may between two at the moment,so long as you don't fall asleep. :lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Could you start a new thread to make it easier to follow the camp antics please.
I'm looking forward to following this.


----------



## sarybeagle

Marley boy said:


> Well we are here tents up! Just getting pissed now wooooooo





lil muppet said:


> Right camp update:
> 
> The tents are up and the alcohol is flowing! I will not survive this camp! I'm trying to work out who the murderer is!


I'm actually dreading what I may find tomorrow lol!! Gosh beagles + hangovers = me lmao and not great for you guys I imagine lol!!


----------



## niki

Bit of a delay in settin off but were on our way now. See you all in about 2 hours x


----------



## Pure Animal

Buster's Mummy said:


> If you want to visit just for the day say that you are staying with sims, boning reference 74012 and I will be able to meet you. Failing that someone with a car pass can pick you up.


What's a boning reference??


----------



## sarybeagle

Omg we left home at 930 with an eta of 11. We are still crawling on m1 with accident after accident on each road we've been on :'( 

Least the sun is shining...... Will update later on the state of the campers


----------



## Guest

sarybeagle said:


> Omg we left home at 930 with an eta of 11. We are still crawling on m1 with accident after accident on each road we've been on :'(
> 
> Least the sun is shining...... Will update later on the state of the campers


Im waiting at reception for you hun, really need a hug xxx


----------



## natty01

yes errr not looking forward to announcing my boning reference , i guess thats like a sexual cv type thing lol



Pure Animal said:


> What's a boning reference??


----------



## canuckjill

I hope you all have a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

lil muppet said:


> Right camp update:
> 
> The tents are up and the alcohol is flowing! I will not survive this camp! I'm trying to work out who the murderer is!


There was only one attempted murder and that was from yourself  - however I am home safe and sound, Mace is flat out and I am going to be having an early night.
- enjoy the rest of your time guys, nice meeting you all.


----------



## lil muppet

Devil-Dogz said:


> There was only one attempted murder and that was from yourself  - however I am home safe and sound, Mace is flat out and I am going to be having an early night.
> - enjoy the rest of your time guys, nice meeting you all.


Aw glad u got home safe hun! Was lovely meeting you! Wish you was still here! Xxx


----------



## bullet

just to inform you all, i got home safe, and chinese was lovely


----------



## lil muppet

bullet said:


> just to inform you all, i got home safe, and chinese was lovely


Our bbq was lovely! But I'm glad ur ok!


----------



## bullet

lil muppet said:


> Our bbq was lovely! But I'm glad ur ok!


Thanks for the laugh today, i'm only sorry i couldnt stay the weekend


----------



## lil muppet

bullet said:


> Thanks for the laugh today, i'm only sorry i couldnt stay the weekend


I don't think we would have been able to cope with you the whole weekend!


----------



## Cassia

Was awesome meeting you Bullet  
You are great!

lmao damn you and your chinese....!!!!


----------



## dobermummy

bullet said:


> Thanks for the laugh today, i'm only sorry i couldnt stay the weekend


you were scared off by my needles werent you :cryin:


----------



## Nicky10

Just to say finally got home safely and this weekend was amazing


----------



## bullet

Nicky10 said:


> Just to say finally got home safely and this weekend was amazing


Glad you got back ok, glad to have met you


----------



## Nicky10

It was great to meet you and Bobby too


----------

